# -It Takes People To Make The Dream A Reality- DCP Summer 2018 Highlights Trip Report! (COMPLETE 6/6!)



## PlutosRHM55

_"You can design and create, and build the most wonderful place in the world. But *it takes people to make the dream a reality*."_
~Walter Elias Disney





Greetings friends old, new and soon to-be! 

Welcome to my *SIXTH* TR here on the Boards and my *SECOND *DLR TR and boy do I have a lot in store with this one!

Before I get to that, I might as well introduce myself, especially to all my new friends. Like was said to me at Disneyland many a time, "strangers really are just friends you haven't met yet." So let's meet me!





Hello again!

 My name is Timmy. I'll be your magical guide on this journey into the movies and some other things too. 

Outside of here, I'm a 22 year old mess of sass, class, magic, mischief, and a whole bunch of other things. I'm currently in my last semester (WOOHOO) at Skidmore College, a few months away from getting my degree in Management & Business. What (and if) I will actually do with that is very up in the air, but I'LL HAVE IT FINALLY! 

Aside from that, I'm an avid patron of theater whether in my apartment ranting about how The Book of Mormon is the most brilliant musical production ever created or directing a play in 24 hours that makes fun of "woke boys" or singing about self-acceptance in a blue bedazzled dress and grandma wig I AM THERE. I'm also a huge movie buff that went to great lengths and was blessed/cursed by illness which gave me the time necessary to watch every Best Picture Oscar nominee last year in time for the ceremony (_Call Me By Your Name_ and _Lady Bird_ were my faves fyi). So catch me in your nearest cinema when I have the money and time lol Otherwise, I'll be tap dancing around my apartment, keeping a steady social media presence (follow me @thatdisneykween on Instagram & Twitter), reading whatever book seems to be recommend my way, watching RuPaul's Drag Race, thinking up ideas for future Halloween costumes and just doing me in the best way possible. 






It's a given, but I might as well reiterate that I'm also the biggest baddest Disney fan out there. I love it with all my heart, even when I got to check them for certain choices, but Disney is my light in life getting me through through the worst I have dealt with. Multitudes of trips, Disney movie marathons, the amount of times I will meet characters in the parks, the theses I could write about how Incredicoaster is a masterpiece attraction etc. definitely prove my devotion, but I'm also a proud *DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM ALUMNI!!*





Yes, 'tis me graduating from *my first program in Fall 2016* when I worked as a *Custodial Cast Member* at *Disney World's Magic Kingdom in Florida.* It was some of the most wild crazy months that I can simultaneously look back on with slight disdain and cry that I doubt I will ever be able to have an experience like that ever again. So many memories made. So many friends made (including my long-time DISBoards bestie and forever CP bestie, Miss Kaitlyn (aka @Newsies)). If I'd do it over again... nah, I don't think I would. Never do it differently.






Alas, I missed the life of a CP and being a Disney Cast Member, visiting the parks as often as I wanted, experiencing all I could to do with the fascinating areas outside of the magic, just doing the DCP again so after my first excursion to the West Coast which included a three day visit to Disneyland, I decided to apply for a special summer alumni program to which, following the usual interviews and such, by some magical happenstance, *I GOT ACCEPTED! *






Yes, indeed, just over a year after a full five months of making magic down in Florida, I was headed to the Disneyland Resort in Anaheim, CA to make some more magic on the West Coast parks as a *Custodial Cast Member (AGAIN) at Disney's California Adventure Park for the Disneyland Resort Summer 2018 Alumni College Program! *Bringing us to this current trip report...





If you hadn't taken a gander at my signature or can keep track of time, this program began and ended what felt like far more quickness than that paragraph. It was a shorter program of only about 3 months, but filled with just as much magic as my first program if not more. Both programs were major growing and maturing experiences that took me out of my comfort zone in one way or another, ultimately bringing me to love and appreciate the life I have as well as the opportunities that lie ahead so yeah, the Post Disney College Program Depression is REAL again. Much like with me writing that surprise report about my family's visit to Disney World during Christmastime which happened to align with my first CP, the PDCPD has led me back to the trip report boards to which I bring you!


*-It Takes People To Make The Dream A Reality-*
*A DCP Summer 2018 Highlights Trip Report! *
**





I'm sure y'all are wondering what "highlights" means so humor me on this. This College Program lasted from end of May until the beginning of August. It is now the beginning of September. I'm beyond the point of doing a live trip report, documenting everything along the way as well as a full recount. I might be young, but my brain still can't go back and remember EVERYTHING I did for three months when a lot of it was unbelievably repetitive at least in memory form. So I'm only promising the highlights and trust me there were many. I was in the parks for Disneyland's 63rd, the Fourth of July, Pixar Pier's opening day, Incredibles premiere day, living my best life in that 116 degree weather, my End of Program Celebration, the day I got to go inside Walt's Apartment for the first time, etc. etc. There is PLENTY that happened to last this report for awhile. Hopefully not too long, but I'll keep you entertained. Guaranteed. 

Like with Mr. Toad, it's gonna be a wild ride and I'll hope you'll be stcking around for all of it. Every fall, stumble, trip, encounter, sob fest, screaming match, dance party, friendship YOU NAME IT. IT'S HERE.

I'm rambling on a lot so let's just get to it, shall we! Time to countdown to fun!

*5*

*4*

*3*

*2*

*FUN!!!*



​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Table of Contents*

*Introduction - Above*

*DURATION OF PROGRAM: 5/21/18 - 8/4/18*

*5/20/18 - 5/24/18: A PREFACE*
"Hopped Off The Plane at LAX..."

*5/25/18: POST-TRADITIONS CELEBRATION*
Traditions Part Deux
We Have To Go To Cove Bar!
A Perfectly Painted Fantasmic Night... Almost

*5/26/18: FIRST FULL DAY IN DISNEYLAND AS A CAST MEMBER*
I'm A Princess. I'm A Jedi. I'M A DISNEYLAND CAST MEMBER. Part I Part II
Remember to EAT When in Disneyland!
A Magical Chapter of Disappointment

*5/28/18: DISNEY BUDDIES UNITE!*
An Overdue Reunion
Is This Amount of Fun At DCA Allowed?
The Best Paint The Night Lead EVER

*6/2/18: DISNEYLAND WITH MY NEW CP BESTIES*
Never Forget The Day I Sang to My Puppy Prince
Queens Introducing Princesses to Princesses and Princes, A Thing

*6/15/18: INCREDIBLES 2 PREMIERE DAY!*
Down Down Down The Rabbit Hole Part I Part II
One Does Not Simply Meet Ariel Once A Day Part I Part II
A Truly Bella Notte Part I Part II

*6/21/18: DCP SUMMER ALUMNI SPECIAL EVENT DAY*
This Story Is Not All That Happy
Just Remember What Your Ole Pal Said...
Magical Families Appreciation Chapter

*6/22/18: REMEMBER THAT DAY I MET THREE PRINCESSES AT ONCE?*
A Day Begun By Failing To Get Into Pixar Pier And Not Being Sad About It Part I Part II
So Much More Than A Destination
"They Must've Followed The Rainbow From The Hall"
Keep Your Hands Up Cause The Night Is Young Part I Part II

*6/23/18: PIXAR PIER PREMIERE DAY!*
GOOD MORNING TO PIXAR PIER AND ONLY PIXAR PIER!
Pixar Pal-A-Palooza!
Get Ready For An INCREDIBLE Ride!

*7/4/18: QUICK FOURTH OF JULY EXCURSION*
Happy Birthday, Daddy America!

*7/5/18: POST FOURTH OF JULY CELEBRATION*
Did I Actually Walk All The Way To Company D In THAT Heat?
I Can't Network With Normal People, But I Can With Edna Mode Part I Part II
Paint The Night With A Side Of Poultry Palace

*7/6/18: LIVING MY BEST LIFE IN 116 DEGREES FARENHEIT*
If You Ever Thought For A Moment, I Actually Belonged In NH...
From Mint Juleps to Guess The Princess And Over to DCA
I Basically Live In Princess Halls And Just LIVE
What A Waste of an ExPIERience

*7/10/18: CHARACTER MADNESS*
Class At Disneyland?! What Could Be More Magical Than That? Oh. Wait.
The Queens of New Orleans Square, The End
Main Street USA LOVES Timmy

*7/11/18: I GOT TO TOUR WALT'S APARTMENT*
A Day Destined To Be Magical
Just Some DCA & Disneyland Ping Pong
Nothing Feels Better Than Feeling That Close To Walt

*7/13/18: MILLENNIAL PINK AND MOON DUST*
Ripped Seams Are Meager Things By Comparison
A Photographic Stroll Around Fantasyland
The Greatest Photoshoot Ever And Yes, I Did Stalk These Characters. Yes, It Was Worth It. Part I Part II
"We Look Like Twins!" If You Get The Reference, The Title Works
Disney's California Adventure Dripping In Gold Into The Nighttime
I FOUND CALIFORNIA'S KISS GOODNIGHT!

*7/16/18: INCREDIBLE HOW A DAY CAN TURN AROUND*
The Day Started Off... Weird...
...And The Day Ended... I N C R E D I B L E

*7/17/18: DISNEYLAND'S 63RD BIRTHDAY!*
Timmy's Disneyland Diamond Celebration 2018
63 Years And No Signs Of Stopping
Happy Birthday and Goodnight Disneyland!

*7/18/18: WALT'S APARTMENT PART DEUX & MORE*
'Twas The Day After (And The Celebration Continued)
That Troublemaker, Pluto
The Photographic Tour of Disneyland Continues Part I Part II
The Photographic Tour of Nighttime Spectaculars Part I Part II
Our Photographic Journey Comes To An End

*7/19/18: LOKI & I ARE WORKING ON A MUSICAL...*
The Eponymous Chapter Part I Part II
I Just Love Photographic Escapades And Diverse Short Films Part I Part II
All My Love For Dug And Jessie, But Only Them Part I Part II Part III

*7/22/18: A RAINBOW STORMED THROUGH DISNEYLAND*
The Best Hall Visit With Cinderella's Second Fairy Godmother Part I Part II
Days Are This Magical For A Reason

*7/24/18: I GRADUATED FROM THE DLRCP!*
Timmy Celebrates Dapper Day A Few Months Late
C'mon Everybody Put Your {Graduation} Ears On! Part I Part II
"You've Graduated From The DCP (again), What Are You Gonna Do Next?" I'm Going to Disneyland!

*7/29/18: #NHBABES*
The NH Babes Meet Princesses and Pixies Part I Part II
The NH Babes Meet Princes, Mapmakers and the Fairy Godmother
...And Then There Was One Babe

*7/31/18: #NHBABES ROUND TWO*
It Began Like Any Other Day...
The Dysfunctional Tale of Trips and Falls of The NH Crew
No More Bathrooms, More Hugs With Pluto

*8/2/18: THE GOODBYES BEGIN*
"Wait, I Need A Hugging One!"
It All Felt Too Sad To Finish The Day

*8/3/18: A MAGICAL END FIT FOR A MAGICAL THREE MONTHS*
I'm Gonna Celebrate Making Magic Everyday!
"How about one more adventure together? What do you say, pal?" Part I Part II
One Last Look At The Castle With Her
When Cinderella Says To Walk With Her, You RUN!
My Final Goodbye To Another Hall BUT Time To Truly Love DCA
Saving Gamora & Co., Catching Jack-Jack, and Hugging Spider-Man... One More Time
I Don't Think We'll Be Able To Do This Again
See Ya Real Soon To My True Home, Disneyland!

*WRAP-UP*
Looks Like We're Missing Something... Part I Part II Part III
August 4th, 2018: Departure Date
"We'll be a part of your life for the rest of your life."

*NEW TR: Third Time's The Charm At The DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM Fall '19!*
​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Cast List*
_Unlike most trips to the Disney parks, there isn't a stagnant cast list as people tend to pop in and out from time-to-time throughout the course of 3 months. For the most part, I spent my time in the parks on my own but if anyone is notable enough a presence, they will be added here. _

*Lakeland*



Lakeland was a fellow CP alum from Tennessee, one of the few more Eastern CPs, who I hung out with quite a bit on my time off. She shared my love of meeting characters in the parks so we tended to be together in the parks a lot together with not many of our other friends sharing that similar love. And Paint The Night, both of us would DIE for that parade. We were very close by the end and really jived together with our caring but sharp personalities. She loves Marvel (particularly Spider-Man and Loki) and Donald Duck. She worked in DCA as a Food & Beverage Cast Member at Flo's.

*Katie*



Katie was the first CP alum I met, my neighbor at Carnegie Plaza and another person I grew to become very close with due to a mutual understanding between us of our potentially off-putting upfront type A personalities. She was a West Coaster from New Mexico who had a unique favorite Disney film: _Meet The Robinsons_. We actually found out that we both were Fall 2016 CPs at Disney World and that she worked in Magic Kingdom as well (she was Fantasyland Merchandise). At the Disneyland Resort, she worked as a Retail Cast Member in World of Disney. 

*Skyler*



Skyler was Lakeland's roommate and generally came along for many adventures. I never got to know her too well since she was one of the more quieter ones in the bunch, but we had a lot of fun enjoying the attractions and Star Wars. She worked at Disneyland as a Food & Beverage Cast Member at the Galactic Grill in Tomorrowland.

*McKenzi*



McKenzi was one of Katie's housemates and her best friend who I got to know fairly well. She is from San Diego so she is a Disneyland native, even if her first program was also at World where she was a Food & Beverage Cast Member. At Disneyland, she was another Custodial Cast Member like myself but she worked at Disneyland. 

*Monica*



Monica was another one of Katie's housemates who I bonded with pretty quickly prior to the program. We both are big fans of Aurora and Moana (her username on instagram during the program was Moanica so I tended to call her that). Monica was another West Coaster but had previously done a program at World. I'm not sure where or what her role was though. At the Disneyland Resort, she was a Parking & Transportation Cast Member.

*Damion*



Damion was one of the few male Summer Alumni CPs and the only other one working Custodial at DCA with me as he had done on his previous program. He mimics me in a lot of my social media efforts especially in documenting the magical moments he created around the parks. I didn't spend a lot of time in the parks with him since he rarely visited, but we worked together A LOT so I thought a face to the name was necessary. His claim to fame is riding The Little Mermaid attraction in DCA every day of his first program so he's a big Ariel fan.

*Lindsey*



Lindsey is a close friend of mine that I've known since I was 7 years old. We were off and on friends for years but have been pretty steady friends since college. We both bonded off our love of Disney and hoped one day we'd both end up working in the parks together. She previously had visited me during my first College Program and she also worked at a Disney Store outlet near our house. She was a Spring 2018 DLRCP participant so she had been there since January and stayed on in California where she's now a Retail lead in ADNOCC (Adventureland, New Orleans Square & Critter Country). She loves Stitch, Frozen, Radiator Springs Racers, Indiana Jones and Paint The Night, but not as much as I do obviously.

*Jessi*



Jessi is an Annual Passholder and California local that I met through Lindsey during our adventures in the parks. She runs a Disney instagram called @letsgotodisneyland so she had a lot of photoshoots in the parks. Through meeting her, I found out she is the long-time best friend of one of my besties from college, Kristen. What a small small world. We got along pretty well, especially considering we both adore Peter Pan. Pan Stans got to stick together and again, we're Disney fans so we'd get along fine.

*Kaitlyn*



Kaitlyn was one of the first alumni CPs that I met and ended becoming a good friend and a person I frequently hung out with in the parks. We even saw the Incredibles 2 together (her most prominent presence in this TR). She is a total Disney nerd like moi, loves Star Wars, Marvel and just everything Disney (oh and Paint the Night, we love that one). She's a big stan of Rey and has a deep love for Spider-Man that almost equates mine (ALMOST). She previously did a College Program in Disney World for Fall 2017. I forget her location but I believe it was Magic Kingdom and merchandise. At Disneyland, she was Retail and worked all around Disneyland but mostly Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. Her biggest accomplishment this CP was finally riding Mission: Breakout since she never did Tower of Terror. 

*Julianna*



Julianna was another alumni CP that I became friends with through Kaitlyn. I also became friends with her boyfriend, Garrett, a Spring 2018 DLRCP participant, who pops in from time-to-time. We both bonded over our love of princesses, particularly my blossoming adoration for Cinderella who she LOVES. She even bought the spirit jersey and the sparkly glass slipper vans to top off her love. Julianna was another previous WDWCP, I'm not sure when but I know it wasn't with me. She worked in DCA like me but as Retail primarily on Buena Vista Street.

*Amanda*



Amanda was another New Hampshirite that was actually mutual friends with an acquaintance of mine from high school. We didn't meet each other until the end of my program, but after a few more run-ins ended up spending an afternoon in the parks that are documented on the #NHBabes days. She worked in Disneyland as Retail in Fantasyland, originally at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique but moved out to the Small World areas. ​


----------



## MeghanEmily

Yay! I'm here and I'm psyched.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> which gave me the time necessary to watch every Best Picture Oscar nominee last year in time for the ceremony (_Call Me By Your Name_ and _Lady Bird_ were my faves fyi).



Oooh, my husband and I try to do this before the Oscars every year! We missed a few this year, but I also loved _Lady Bird_.



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

I'm here and I'm so excited! I'm beginning to mentally prepare myself to apply for DCP in the spring, so I am very much looking forward to reading about your program!!


----------



## Newsies

Me, trying to take 18 credits (the maximum my university allows) this semester, start my new part-time job on campus, keep up with my November check-in thread, November PTR, and now THIS gem all at the same time:






This is going to be LIT.  It's going to be AMAZING.  I am EXCITED and READY TO GO and I have A LOT OF CAFFEINE ON HAND so PLEASE UPDATE!!


----------



## alohamom

Ohhhh this is going to be amazing! Following....


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Yay! I'm here and I'm psyched.



Yay! 



MeghanEmily said:


> Oooh, my husband and I try to do this before the Oscars every year! We missed a few this year, but I also loved _Lady Bird_.



This was my first year pulling it off. I came close a few years back but kinda fell off the wagon during the Moonlight and La La Land era (although I got to see both those films). Love love LOOOOVVEEE Lady Bird. We stan.



the2ndstar2theright said:


> I'm here and I'm so excited! I'm beginning to mentally prepare myself to apply for DCP in the spring, so I am very much looking forward to reading about your program!!



Yay!! 

Omg that's so exciting! If you have any questions, feel free to ask on here or in private. I'm always up to help those applying for the DCP for the first time. 



Newsies said:


> Me, trying to take 18 credits (the maximum my university allows) this semester, start my new part-time job on campus, keep up with my November check-in thread, November PTR, and now THIS gem all at the same time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be LIT.  It's going to be AMAZING.  I am EXCITED and READY TO GO and I have A LOT OF CAFFEINE ON HAND so PLEASE UPDATE!!



I BELIEVE YOU IN MY QUEEN! You got this. (Shoutout to me now doing this on top of a near full course load INCLUDING my capstone, a part time job, being on my musical theater troupes e-board and potentially performing in one of our club's musicals... it's gonna be a time.) I will be getting onto updates as quickly as I can. 



alohamom said:


> Ohhhh this is going to be amazing! Following....



Yay!


----------



## Momee

Following along! I love your TRs!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm an avid patron of theater whether in my apartment ranting about how The Book of Mormon is the most brilliant musical production ever created


Oh, I loved you already, but now even more so  TBOM is AMAZING!  I've seen it 3 times in the theater and listen to the soundtrack all the time (when Jimmy isn't in the car with me anyway LOL).  

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Omg that's so exciting! If you have any questions, feel free to ask on here or in private. I'm always up to help those applying for the DCP for the first time.



I will probably take you up on that, so thank you!


----------



## missangelalexis

Here! Excited to hear about your DCP adventures


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Momee said:


> Following along! I love your TRs!



Yay!  Hope you enjoy this one! 



missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, I loved you already, but now even more so  TBOM is AMAZING!  I've seen it 3 times in the theater and listen to the soundtrack all the time (when Jimmy isn't in the car with me anyway LOL).
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Omg wow you might outrank me in my love of BOM. Granted I see a lot of theater and rarely repeat shows but FOR BOM I WOULD. SO WOULD. And I listen to the soundtrack SO SO much. Praise be unto the Elders of Uganda.








the2ndstar2theright said:


> I will probably take you up on that, so thank you!



No problem. I gotchu. 



missangelalexis said:


> Here! Excited to hear about your DCP adventures



Yay!  Excited to tell you about them!


----------



## Jaina

Following along!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jaina said:


> Following along!


----------



## Amw1064

Following along as well.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Amw1064 said:


> Following along as well.



Woohoo!


----------



## Erin M

I'm here too! I just finished reading your last TR so I have to see this too! So fun!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Erin M said:


> I'm here too! I just finished reading your last TR so I have to see this too! So fun!



Glad to have you here!  Hope you'll enjoy this one too!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"Hopped Off The Plane at LAX...": A Preface*
_5/20/18 - 5/24/18_

I gave y'all my introduction, but I felt it weird to start this report out by not at least talking about how I got to where I'm going. Travel days are fairly integral to trip reports, even when I was waiting for my family to arrive in Florida to visit me during the Christmastime madness, I at least gave a semblance of an arrival day story so I'm giving you the equivalent of all that with a quick preface of the days leading up to my first day playing in the Disneyland Resort. 

Our journey here begins in the early hours of...
*May 20th, 2018*
* *
This was the day I packed up my life to pursue my new dream of working at Disneyland. It came only a few days after packing up my life in true college fashion following another semester at school. Unfortunately, it was definitely another difficult goodbye since the class I entered into college with, all my day one friends and ones that I've made special bonds with over the years were graduating. Because of my first CP I was a semester behind so I would not be doing the same *sad sigh* Luckily, I had a lot to look forward to as did most of them and of course, it's never truly goodbye, only see ya real soon and I'd see all my bestest friends again real soon! 

To make this short and sweet, it was a long, anxiety-filled and exciting beyond exciting travel day. I barely got any sleep after staying up all night watching _Dear White People_ (HIGHLY recommend for anyone looking for a new Netflix show to watch) then struggling to sleep on the thin pull-out that has become my place of slumber when I'm home. I just really don't have a concrete home anymore. Both my parents came with me to the airport so that whole mess went off without a hitch, and due to the fact I still look like I'm 16 and my mom just happened to be helping me carry my luggage, I wasn't charged for a significantly overweight bag!

Add-in because I'm a True Blue Member, I also was sent to the airport equivalent of the Disney FastPass lines. 






Not to much to write home about the airport here. I got myself some Dunks, listened to music and was eventually boarding the plane. The flight weirdly mimiced the situation of my first flight out to California in that my stomach definitely doesn't react to being at extreme altitudes for that long very well. It wasn't immediately noticeable until we touched down, but that flight definitely had me not feeling all too good at all for quite some time. Luckily, I'm a powerful queen and powered through an elongated period of upset stomach. It would've been nice to not have been that way though.

ANYWAYS, fine flight. Touched down in LAX. Got my luggage. No problem. TIME TO CALL THE UBER!

Yup, after months of planning my move out to Cali, nobody out there could pick me up from LAX so I called an Uber during one of the busiest times at arguably the busiest airport there is so GUESS WHO SPENT ABOUT $100 ON AN UBER JUST TO DRIVE THEM TO A HOTEL!!!!






Yup, that happened. Not to mention, it was my first time using Uber on my lonesome and I'd be in it for about an hour since LAX is still quite a distance from Anaheim, not accounting for LA traffic. Luckily my driver was nice and knew to let me chill. He did have to stop for gas which was nbd for me since I wasn't in a rush. My check-in wasn't until tomorrow so I had time. He got me to my hotel, the Hilton next to the convention center which WOW. I was shook by what I had convinced my parents to let me book because this place was SOMETHING ELSE. I'm sure some of you might be familiar but if you aren't, look up this hotel. It is gorgeous and huge, right near Disneyland AND THERE'S A STARBUCKS INSIDE. Wow, the magic was real.

The magic even continued because I was there a bit earlier than usual check-in, but they still let me go through with it. My accommodations asked for a single king bed, but they said I could take a room with two twins no extra charge. Totally fine with me so my single butt was put in a room with two twin beds but hey I got to bring my luggage right up there and not have to worry about it being held by the hotel until I could check-in. BLESS. IT. UP.






ALSO, THIS VIEW!





After settling in my hotel room, I decided to spend the rest of my day out and about doing what I could outside of the Disneyland parks since I yet to have my Cast Member pass and wasn't gonna pay to get into the park when I'd be able to get in as much as I wanted in a few days. In this time, I managed to...

-Have lunch at Earl of Sandwich
-Enjoy my first Starbucks in California
-Walk the length of Downtown Disney 
-Buy a pair of the Rainbow Minnie Ears I'd been eyeing
-Take photos with all the Pixar Fest signage
-Walk through all three on-site hotels (Paradise Pier, Grand Californian and the Disneyland Hotel)

Some photos to go along with all of that...













At some point, sleep deprivation, jet lag and an upset stomach eventually brought me back to the hotel, which, like I said before, very close by. After trying to push myself to a second wind, I conked out around dinner time. I woke up later for a bit and managed to catch the new Together Forever fireworks from my hotel room window!

*Click to watch!*




I also could hear from the room next to me a family with kids watching them. The kids were so in awe and it was so cute hearing their reactions. I knew I was really right at home exactly where I was. 

That was where my first day officially ended. It was a long wild day and I had another long wild day ahead of me so I went to sleep.

ENTER CHECK-IN DAY!
*May 21st, 2018*
**

I thought I would use this section as a bit of a compare-and-contrast of the two check-in days I've experienced as a two-time bicoastal CPer because the way they are run are both similar and different between WDWCPs and DLRCPs. It'll also be my way to explain how I managed to pull off another morning without my own personal transportation to take me to housing and elsewhere.

Well, bless the gods that be on this day because I asked in the Summer Alumni group chat if someone could possibly pick me up so I didn't have to pay another arm and a leg for an ber. Such luck, a girl in the chat offered and YAY NO MORE MONEY TO BE SPENT ON UBER! This girl happened to become my neighbor in housing and one of my closest friends on the program, Katie! She will appear later.

Now, here is a quick rundown of how checking in to *Carnegie Plaza* (Disneyland's only DCP housing complex):





It was quiet day for us since the alumni program only accepts about 20-30 participants for the shorter program (Fall Advantage started on this day too but they are all local so they didn't need to check in to housing) so while normally I've heard check-in day occurs on the promenade outside Carnegie, we actually had to go in and go to the housing floor, nothing happening outside and check-in being very short.

ANYWAYS

The way check-in is set up is they set aside one of the local garages (Disney actually rents Carnegie through another company, unlike the WDW apartment complexes) and you can park there or arrive by other means. Then you come in to drop off all the paper work and such like your direct deposit information for rent payments, confirming other forms of paper work and so on and so forth. After all that, you will receive your room key, your proxy card to be able to get in and out of Carnegie, your little welcome packet which contains your bus pass (using public transportation not owned by Disney in Anaheim) and then you can move in. It took awhile for me to actually move in because Katie ended up spending a bit of time in her apartment prior to moving in and my stuff was in her car so I had to wait a bit. Eventually I moved in with my, at the time, solo roommate Lucas who was great and was from New Jersey AN EAST COASTER. The Disneyland College Program is primarily made up of West Coasters or Midwesterners so to have an East Coast person living with me was such a gift. It was the two of us for about two weeks until a late Summer Alumni arrival joined us, Jason who was great and ended up in Lucas's room (it was a four person two bedroom apartment). It wasn't until a few weeks after that I got my roommate Maxx, who was an Engineering Professional Intern working on Star Wars Land. Both of them are the two that remained with Jason moving into an apartment with his girlfriend who both have since been promoted to Retail leads in their respective locations and Maxx still doing his PI thing. I never got super close with any of them. Lucas and I definitely developed a stronger friendship since we were living together the longest, but it didn't matter. They all were fabulous roommates, I just wasn't around enough to really get to know them. Not like with my Florida roommates who I had known MONTHS before and spent ample time with, but I'm grateful to have not had any problems. 

After moving in, I checked in with Katie to see if she could drive me to Casting and she said she would. She even invited me over to her room to meet her roommates who were active members of our alumni group chat. I would've asked about Lucas, but he already left and actually ended up walking all the way to Team Disney, Disneyland's Casting Center, which is right behind Disneyland. So I ended up getting to know Katie and her roommates, at the time, McKenzi and Rachel. They had one more roommate, Monica, but she was arriving late due to school so she wouldn't be making it for the casting appointment we all were going to. They were all pretty jealous of my apartment arrangement since it didn't sound like it was changing. They were even more upset when I showed them our apartment which was a) bigger than theirs and b) had an extra bathroom for some reason (three bathrooms instead of just two because we had one right next to our entryway, used maybe twice). But I was luckily making friends a lot quicker than I did at World at least when I got there so I was happy at that. I was even invited to a beginning of Summer Alumni party at Katie's apartment as was everyone which ended up being the way I started to really get to know people. 

Anyways, to finish off our check-in day. Like at World, we have a Casting appointment. Usually things like drug testing or other forms of testing don't happen in the same day since you're treated like regular Disneyland Cast Members rather than as those participating in the College Program like it's done at World. I had a POET (Post Offer Employment Test) as a Custodial Cast Member, but that wasn't until the next day so my day began and ended with Casting, which is essentially the same as World. It was here I got to meet some other friends that I became close with, who you'll learn more about in their cast bios I'm sure, but look out for Lakeland, Skyler, Kaitlyn, Julianna, Damion and many others in future updates. You fill out some forms, confirm certain things and then, because we were part of the College Program, we had CP orientation as well as housing orientation at Team Disney, which was where we go to meet our housing team. It's not a huge housing team like at World so I actually knew this group well especially coming in with such a small group as a summer alumnus. I'm actually friends with some of them on Facebook. To be honest, following this program it would be a bomb gig to be that singular housing intern because the squad is too legendary. They also gave us the low down on housing rules, housing events, how to keep up with what's going on DORMS (the CP housing website) and what our next few days would look like. Typical housing meeting but it was much more intimate than the one in Florida and it felt far more welcoming, but overall things were getting off to a great start. 

After that, we had time to do whatever. Everyone was a bit tired so we all went back to the apartments and took a rest. However, we all were excited to go out and explore, kinda driven by Damion who was the only alum who had previously worked at Disneyland (we actually had the same location and were in training together so I was around Damion quite a bit, though for the most part our schedules aligned rarely after training and we're Custodial so it's very much a solo job unless you ask for help). We had a large squad that consisted of who became the main group that I hung out with initially: Myself, Damion, Katie, McKenzi, Skyler & Lakeland. We also met Damion's former CP roommate, TJ, a current Disneyland Attractions CM, that was with us a lot and who I saw quite a bit (he worked at Indiana Jones). 

He brought us that night downtown to the Anaheim Packing House which is a cool sort of food court but like not a food court since it was so modern and just... not as cafeteria-esque with more eclectic options. I ended up having my first Po-Boy there (DELISH!).





After that, we ended up at this new beer bar which had a wine bar right next to it. Most everyone stayed at the beer bar but Katie and I, us wine snobs, went to the wine bar, which luckily let us bring our wine glasses over into the beer bar. Bless. I believe I got a dessert wine of sorts like a sangria, which was lovely. I think Katie got the same along with another wine since she had the money. Truly living our best lives on night one.





We also got introduced to a special secret pool in a neighboring apartment, which was fun to see. We tried to have a fire, but that just didn't work out so we just explored and eventually found ourselves back at Carnegie. Myself and Katie's apartment needed to make a Target run so we rushed to do that before it closed. I needed a throw blanket to use in place of a comforter so without that run I would not have slept. I also grabbed some groceries. It ended up being my first run-in with the California ways of reusable bags and having to pay for using plastic ones. Not a cheap state by any means.

But I got my throw that I still have with me to this day because it was so special to me.





We love Daddy Vader to keep you warm and cozy at night.

And that essentially ended day one. A long fruitful day of excitement and anticipation. More to come though.

Welcome to an even QUICKER overview of all days prior to my Traditions class.

*May 22nd - 24th, 2018*
**

The day after check-in was a pretty slow day. It was the day of everyone's POETS and drug tests so no one made any major plans. I had mine fairly early in the morning and was pretty nervous because once again TRANSPORTATION. The one negative of Disneyland really is that they don't provide a lot of transportation for CPs and kind of expect you to find your own. They offer complementary stuff but the steps to get it are A LOT, which began for me today. They had complementary transport to the place where I took my POET but when I contacted this place I was having the most miserable time, which was not what I expected. Luckily, Damion offered to drive me even though his POET was not long after mine and I got there right on time.

The POET was held in a physical therapy clinic, which was odd since I'd expect Disney to conduct it, but that's negligible. I'll give you the low down on it since it is required of all Custodial Cast Members at Disneyland so if you're interested, this is what happens. It's essentially a test of if you can handle the physical stress that the job of Custodial can have since it is a very physical job, not to the extent of a safety critical (i.e. Attractions, Lifeguard, etc.), but you are moving and lifting and pushing and such constantly so they want to make sure you can handle that. I had to do things like pick up a bag of weights walk it to a door and back a few times, kneel under a table to grab something, sweep up some cotton balls... some of it was weird but it was all aspects of the Custodial job as I knew it in Florida. It was very quick, about twenty minutes, which was wild considering they set aside an hour for me to do it, but I was glad to have it over and done with. It also made it so Damion could bring me back to housing in time for his own POET. 

After that, I ended up taking a nap then hanging out with Katie's apartment once again. We headed back to Packing House for dinner and other things. We ended up trying Mini Monster which is this cool drink place where you can get essentially specialty lemonade with boba and cotton candy and such. We ended up having a cute little drink squad with what we got, which consisted of Katie's apartment (Monica now present) and myself.





We also had to have food so I went with a New England classic.





California really tried with this one, but there are just some things that are only done the best in the place they originated and New England Clam Chowder came from New England so I'll just have to go back to Union Oyster House in Boston to have theirs, the absolute BEST chowder.

After that, we headed back because Katie's apartment was hosting a WELCOME PARTY! I don't have much documentation of this or much any I want to show because... well... college-aged students partying... you get the picture. It was really fun. I have a lot of great memories including one in which we all went to the Jack In The Box near housing and used the drive thru to order. It was pretty hilarious. This was fairly late at night to the point where the roads near housing were empty so I managed to get this album cover style photo.





That ended day three (day two of the official program)!

Next day we had planned to go to Laguna Beach. Monica couldn't come so I came in her stead with Katie, McKenzi and Rachel who all went in McKenzi's car. Then, Skyler, Lakeland and Alex, Damion's roommate who joined us for the party the night before. Lakeland had found this cute little more local, hidden beach in Laguna called Victoria Beach so we went there. It wasn't the best beach day, very cloudy and gloomy but still beautiful and we still had a ton of fun. I brought my DSLR so I got some nice photos of the beach as well as of the squad. 




















From L-to-R: Skyler, Lakeland, Alex, Rachel, McKenzi, Katie & moi

I also had some of my own fun getting more wild photos and finding my inner wayfinder.









I also took some videos of the beauty that was a fairly empty Victoria Beach. Feel the essence of summer, darlings!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




We didn't stay for too long, it was so cold and some of us were still worn from the previous days, not to mention jet lag. It was also a bit of a drive to Laguna so we were getting hungry and decided to look somewhere for food. We decided to alleviate paying for too much gas by cramming into one car and... well...

*Click to watch!*



Disney Cast Members on their days off, ladies and gents!

We ended up finding a cute little Johnny Rockets right near the shore and decided to eat there. I was definitely in a simple mood so it hit the spot perfectly. I hadn't been to one in YEARS so I was glad to be back and I loved the atmosphere of this one. It really felt like a local cafe with some middle school aged kids running in and out buying little things here and there. They were a bit much at times (we know that middle school phase), but it was cute to watch nonetheless. After we all finished eating, we went around to try and do some shopping but nobody bought anything because WE'RE BROKE, but it gave us more of Laguna to experience. Not long, we were driven back to where McKenzi's car was and headed home.

I think we had another party in Katie's apartment this night to try to get my roommate to join us as well as others and those who couldn't make Laguna, but I have no evidence of that whatsoever. I'm sure it happened though because I know we were introduced to some more of Damion's friends including Kyle, someone who I worked with quite a bit that you'll hear about (he is from NYC and you can tell lol). 

Thus ending day four and bringing us to the last day before we had Traditions. Again, we were all wearing thin so I think this was taken as more of a chill day for all of us. I believe I went grocery shopping for all the things I hadn't been able to bring on the plane with me. I also just napped a lot and got my wardrobe prepped for the next day. No parties, no trips, just a chill day that wasn't even really documented. 

But I've rambled on a lot catching y'all up to where the real fun starts. The Disney Traditions class is a class ANY Disney Cast Member working in or around the parks has to go through and is the class where you receive your nametag and Blue ID, the latter of which gives you immediate access to the parks. 3 months of going to Disneyland whenever I felt like it either to be there for making magic or enjoying the magic. It was an unforgettable summer that I can't wait to share so let's rest up because WE'RE GOING TO DISNEYLAND!






Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

Oh, it all just sounds so magical, even the parts where you're crawling under tables and sweeping up cotton balls   It's so awesome that you were able to make some friends right away and even get out and enjoy some exploring together before you set foot in a Disney park.  You know I can't wait to read more!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, it all just sounds so magical, even the parts where you're crawling under tables and sweeping up cotton balls   It's so awesome that you were able to make some friends right away and even get out and enjoy some exploring together before you set foot in a Disney park.  You know I can't wait to read more!!



Lol, moments you don't forget because honestly WHY DID I HAVE TO PROVE I CAN REACH UNDER A TABLE?! Anyways, yeah it really was such a positive beginning and that attitude really kept me going through even some not-so-great moments that came throughout my program.


----------



## Catvondita

Have stayed at that Hilton and can confirm. 'Tis DOPE! Though that Starbucks was always closed when we went (*insert Lauren Conrad crying gif*)


----------



## missangelalexis

SOunds like you were off to a great start! You made lots of friends quickly which is awesome!


----------



## Jaina

I agree, that Hilton is awesome! When we went last December, we got it for like $100/room. Seriously? I was impressed at how nice it was for that! (I haven't seen it that low other times I've looked though...)


----------



## Lesley Wake

Missed this earlier, but following along now!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Catvondita said:


> Have stayed at that Hilton and can confirm. 'Tis DOPE! Though that Starbucks was always closed when we went (*insert Lauren Conrad crying gif*)



IT IS and awww that stinks. I mean, bless California for having one on every street corner but wow that's bad luck. Gross.



missangelalexis said:


> SOunds like you were off to a great start! You made lots of friends quickly which is awesome!



I was and I did and I'm still friends with most all of them. A real positive experience.



Jaina said:


> I agree, that Hilton is awesome! When we went last December, we got it for like $100/room. Seriously? I was impressed at how nice it was for that! (I haven't seen it that low other times I've looked though...)



Yeah, it definitely cost a bit more than that. Luckily I was only there for a night so it didn't take a huge chunk out of the budget. Either way, totally worth the value. I'd near force my family to stay there if they ever wanted to visit, it was so nice and so worth every penny.



Lesley Wake said:


> Missed this earlier, but following along now!



It's all good, better late than never.


----------



## BrerMama

Ah. Deep yoga breath. I was so thrilled to see you were writing this when I got a notification from your last report, and then life has been crazy and I didn't even open my laptop for days. But, you know, I'm here now and that's all that matters.

I am getting all the feels from your first few days, mostly because I remember Ches and I looking at Instagram and seeing your photos and saying to each other "Timmy's here." Reading what you were doing, the meeting of new people and going to explore and all the behind the scenes stuff is so interesting. It's interesting for me because I'm a potential mom of a future DCP cast member, but also because we were there at the parks then. And you know, I have this knot of uncertainty and nervousness on your behalf because heavens, I've been married for 28 years and can't imagine having to move in with strangers and coexist. I'm sort of disengaging from the whole Disneyland fandom because trip's long over and none in the planning, but I'm really glad I can look forward to spending my weekends catching up on your Disneyland adventures.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


>



When your boss is your BFF.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

BrerMama said:


> Ah. Deep yoga breath. I was so thrilled to see you were writing this when I got a notification from your last report, and then life has been crazy and I didn't even open my laptop for days. But, you know, I'm here now and that's all that matters.



Always glad to have you here! 



BrerMama said:


> I am getting all the feels from your first few days, mostly because I remember Ches and I looking at Instagram and seeing your photos and saying to each other "Timmy's here." Reading what you were doing, the meeting of new people and going to explore and all the behind the scenes stuff is so interesting. It's interesting for me because I'm a potential mom of a future DCP cast member, but also because we were there at the parks then. And you know, I have this knot of uncertainty and nervousness on your behalf because heavens, I've been married for 28 years and can't imagine having to move in with strangers and coexist. I'm sort of disengaging from the whole Disneyland fandom because trip's long over and none in the planning, but I'm really glad I can look forward to spending my weekends catching up on your Disneyland adventures.



I remembered you messaging me saying you saw me on Main Street. It was really too bad we never actually ran into each other when I wasn't in training classes. I'm glad it's still really fun for you to get the "behind-the-scenes scoop" on what was happening when you saw my Insta or spotted me in the parks. Especially because I'm using my social media to guide me through what exactly happened on what day and in what order so it really is the real story behind the Instagram feed lol Hope it'll be enjoyable throughout! 




MeghanEmily said:


> When your boss is your BFF.



I meaaannnnn...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Traditions Part Deux*
_5/25/18: Post-Traditions Celebration_

The day had come once again as it does for every Cast Member. It was the day of Traditions!

For those of you non-Cast Members former or current, Traditions is the "Introduction to Disney" class, which is to say a day of training in which you learn the basics of how to be a good Cast Member and what is expected of you when out working in the parks. It is a pretty special day when you finally get to do it since it is very much the official welcome into the company. Like after this day, you are a Cast Member. It's real. You did it!






Although I've been through Traditions before, I was still excited about it especially since my first Traditions for my Fall 2016 CP didn't go as usually planned. Usually there's a "surprise" portion of the class where you go into the park to talk about the Four Keys (the guidelines to Cast Member etiquette) and in Florida, lo-and-behold a big storm hit so we had to do it from inside the classroom. I hadn't realized until after that class had ended that we didn't do that. It broke my heart since at the time my role was Lifeguard and I was going to work at Pop Century and AoA so I wouldn't be able to see the Utilidors. Luckily, the Disney gods had other plans for me and I spent AMPLE time down underneath Magic Kingdom. All that aside, today was the day to make up for that and with California known for its lack of rain, the chances of a storm coming in to "ruin" my Traditions once again were slim.

Not to drag this out, but Traditions did not have to make a sudden change of plans. It was pretty much the same as what I experienced in Florida except it wasn't all CPs in the room. There was a mix of FTers, PTers, various lines of business that were way higher up than my pay rate, it was a cool mix. I think the funniest thing was the girl who was being hired into Imagineering passed out during the final half of class. Like, WE ARE ALL THE SAME. Not to mention, the All American College Band was in my group and I ended up getting to know some of them in a unique way, which was so surreal for me. Again, fascinating mix. Again, you can make the Disney fan a Cast Member, but the Cast Member will never stop being a Disney fan.

I think the one thing I missed was how exciting the part where you get to cheer for your work location is. That was such a big deal at World because of how many locations there are that exist around Florida and the resort in particular. Disneyland, it's so small, there are only about five+ locations to cheer for, but hey that meant more time in the parks! Which was, yes, as magical as I anticipated. It didn't have that true new CM magic like during my first CP but standing under Walt's apartment and being told that that was the legacy you carried on. Wow. Emotion. 

Ironically enough, I also came to find out that I was spotted by a few people during that portion of the class. No one said hi because IT LOOKED LIKE I WAS DOING SOMETHING IMPORTANT, but that was pretty funny. 

The day culminates in the big moment when you get your official Disney name tag, blue ID AND special free Traditions ears along with a visit from the big mouse himself. As you know, Disney is pretty strict about pictures backstage as well as during classes for Cast Members in general so I only have these to show off the excitement that was going on.




"Earning my ears!"









After those formalities, we were eventually split up and sent off elsewhere to find out our locations and our on-the-job training schedules. It was here I finally found out I was working at *Disney California Adventure*! 






It was the park I had hoped to be placed in so I was pretty pumped when I found out and ready to celebrate in said park. We were held up though because McKenzi, who had driven there with myself and the rest of her housemates, had a scheduling conflict that she thought had been resolved and had to talk with the cast scheduler present. Rachel also was getting a Partners account, the official bank of Disney. Then, when we decided to visit the Cast store before leaving, we ended up getting locked inside as there was a big police round up right outside of Team Disney. It was pretty scary to watch since it genuinely looked like they had to hold someone down. I'm still not sure what happened but it was a pretty hilarious occasion since we all were pressed up against the glass trying to see what was happening. So wild. We didn't have to stick around as long as we expected and I mean, it gave me time to buy a new card holder for my Cast Lanyard so it worked out. 

And that concluded Traditions. It was pretty much decided amongst friends, we were gonna rest off a long 8 hour lecture and then go to the parks to celebrate being newly re-minted Cast Members! 

Let the adventures begin!

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*We Have To Go To Cove Bar!*
_5/25/18: Post-Traditions Celebration_

After finally resting off a pretty busy morning and changing out of our business casual, we all decided to head on out to Disneyland. Most of those who brought cars were trying to save on gas but didn't want to take the bus since they were a bit nervous about the system (we heard some stories from Alex about it the night before). So UBER IT WAS!

Luckily, with a big group of us, we could split a pretty small fee since Disneyland was about 5 to 10 minutes from Housing. No biggie, even though I was already broke unlike everyone else who somehow managed to save up prior to coming here all including the fact paying to do the program itself is a MASSIVE amount of money. I'm not a free-loader so I put my money where my mouth is. Either way, I WAS GOING TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BECOMING A CAST MEMBER AGAIN AAAAAAAHHHHH






I should mention that we actually DID have split Traditions dates. Some managed to go the day prior, hence why the rest of us took it as a day off and the rest on the day that I took it. So we had heard that our Blue IDs don't work automatically, which is how it worked in Florida. Florida was still a bit different since you used your Blue ID initially following Traditions because you get a separate pass to let yourself into the parks, but at Disneyland your Blue ID is used for your free access and the separate pass is to let guests in. Anyways, things at Disney technologically don't happen overnight so we were prepared for some struggles. But WE WERE HERE!

*Click to watch!*




DCA was the park of choice if you couldn't tell because we are adults who like adult beverages and it was a celebration night so yeah we were gonna have some cocktails and such. After getting through security to the main gate of DCA, we were halted because our Blue IDs didn't go through automatically. Apparently the issue we were told was that they all still said we worked in Florida? Which we all did and the one person who had no issues was Damion, who had worked at Disneyland before only leaving his first program a few months before coming back. It was weird especially since most of us were alums from at least two years ago. Luckily, the leads got on it and had us all set up. They put us under an exceptions list so we wouldn't have issues in the future and thus, we were let into DCA for the first time that summer. A first of many visits.





They actually gave us a choice of which paper passes we'd receive. Every time you enter the park they also give you a new pass, another thing different from World (since World uses MagicBands for the most part). I saw Joy & Sadness and snatched that up quick. My favorite Pixar film on my ticket my first day ever at the Disneyland Resort for Pixar Fest, imma take it! 

Anyways, when we got in, we mostly wandered I believe. My photos don't line up too too well here. I know Damion split off from us because he had friends who were trying to get into Cove Bar. We asked if they could possibly hold a spot for us, which he said he would ask then we just went off doing whatever. We weren't sure how much time we had so I think we hopped in line for Soarin' which had a relatively short wait for being Soarin'.





I do remember noting how cool it was to see the ending being at Disneyland versus whereas at Epcot, the ride ends at... well... Epcot. It was an interesting contrast and brought me back to when Soarin' Over California existed and they never re-filmed the ending so the ride always ended at Disneyland. This all given that I rode it back in January but it kinda just hit me only now. I also remember we got middle middle (middle row, middle column/hang glider), which was what I was told by my former roommate in Florida was the best place to sit according to how the ride was designed, which none of them knew. 

After I think we all weren't in a huge mood to go on rides and the group as a whole didn't share my sentiment for characters so we went in search of food. I wasn't hungry, but I was still working off our long morning at Traditions as well not being 100% with my health post trans-country flight. I think I did end up with a drink, but for the most part I was just relaxing letting everyone enjoy their food who had it. I think I was offered a little, but for the most part I just needed the drink.





After that, we decided to make our way over to Cove Bar. Damion had texted us that they were saving us a spot in line and he didn't want to be alone especially since a) it was its last day I believe and b) closing for the night so he didn't want to miss out on much. Tbh we were perfectly fine because Pier was still open with certain Pixar Pier aspects open at this point so over we went. 

The Pier was only closed off up until past Midway Mania so we could walk most everywhere and we managed to catch the Imagineers testing the Incredicoaster. Pretty cool to see at the time.

*Click to watch!*




We checked the time for Mania, but it was definitely on the longer side so we didn't bother. We also passed by the line for the Adorable Snowman Treats which was the first treat spot on Pier that had opened and some of us were curious about the parfait they had but the line seemed a bit long and we didn't want to leave Damion for too too long. It was about now we started to gravitate towards the line outside Cove Bar and it was announced by the seaters and Maitre'D that there was no guarantee for everyone in line about getting into the Bar. They would cut it off when they cut it off but we were more than welcome to wait, which we did. Our spot in line also almost perfectly lined up with one of the Pixar Pier signs along the refurb wall so I NEEDED PICS!









Funny story, while we took the group pic, some random guy that was walking by hopped in with us and well... now I have an evenly split photo with some rando outshining all of us. Slay on, mystery man.





Good times. Well, the line was moving ever so slowly and it made zero sense to have this huge pack waiting with Damion so Rachel, Lakeland & I, I believe, went into the Knick's Knacks store that had opened with all the Pixar Pier merch across from Cove Bar. I don't think we stayed long but I know I had to get a pic with the Pixar Wall that everyone on insta had gotten, which was good since it wasn't a permanent main stay since I feel like it wasn't there last time I was in that store. 





After that, we all hopped in line to ensure our party was legit when we got to the front. Also, we had nothing better to do but we NEEDED to get our Cove Bar fix before it was gone for good.





To avoid drawing out the suspense and because I have no more stories from in line, we did make it to the front and inside before it closed. Unfortunately, it was cutting it close to Paint The Night which we also all wanted to see ESPECIALLY me. Like I would've foregone no Cove Bar ever in my life to finally see Paint, but I stuck with my friends anyways. However, as we waited for what felt like forever for a server, it seemed we'd be cutting it close so I offered to leave my debit card to pay for my drink once we got them and running to grab us a spot for Paint. They agreed and so I ordered my drink to-go while everyone could enjoy theirs in the bar. 

I don't know what everyone else got, but here is what I got:





Um, yeah, duh (of course we secret menu'd). 

And the consensus?



















I wasn't a fan.

I'm not big on pineapple but Disney continued to be an exception and it sounded like the most me drink just based on the name so I assumed I would love it. Not only was strong in alcohol content, it was also super sweet and that just doesn't sit well with me. I drank the whole thing but it literally took up until Paint to finish. So, my first and last time ever having the Neverland Tea and probably the last for most that night considering Cove Bar became Lamplight Lounge and doesn't sell any of the old drinks at least with their original names or style. Oh well.

I left my card with Lakeland to pay for the drinks and high-tailed it out to get us a spot. 

The parade route by the Pier and the WoC area was already pretty crowded but I managed to find a fairly spacious corner just outside of Journey of The Little Mermaid. I was afraid though that they wouldn't make in time and I'd spend the whole parade wondering if they still held on to my debit card because I'm a control freak like that. Luckily, they made it just as the parade stepped off about five minutes from where we were, debit card intact in everything. They told me that they ended up having to only pay on two cards rather than separate checks so Lakeland paid for my drink and I owed her, which was fine. I paid Lakeland back then and there through Venmo.

At this point, everyone was hitting that nighttime mood and was rearing for some Paint The Night. If y'all remember or were a part of Timmy TR life as far back as my PTR for my first trip to Disneyland, you KNOW that my number one thing I wanted to see was Paint following the announcement it was coming back in 2018. Unfortunately, it didn't come back quick enough since it wasn't there in January but it was HERE NOW and I was so unbelievably excited. I made sure I could see perfectly through the mini crowd in front of me and able to dance and live my best life. Again, the parade had some time to get to us but...

Soon enough...

*Click to watch!*




*insert Timmy SCREAMING here*

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> It broke my heart since at the time my role was Lifeguard and I was going to work at Pop Century and AoA so I wouldn't be able to see the Utilidors. Luckily, the Disney gods had other plans for me and I spent AMPLE time down underneath Magic Kingdom.


I don't think I knew that you were supposed to be a lifeguard!  I don't really know how that all works--do you just check off what jobs you'd be interested and then Disney fills you in where they want you?



PlutosRHM55 said:


> It didn't have that true new CM magic like during my first CP but standing under Walt's apartment and being told that that was the legacy you carried on. Wow. Emotion.


Oh, sniffle, sniffle!!  That made me tear up just reading it!

Sounds like the beginnings of a wonderful evening.  Paint the Night is one of the big reasons I must go to Disneyland SOMEDAY!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> I don't think I knew that you were supposed to be a lifeguard!  I don't really know how that all works--do you just check off what jobs you'd be interested and then Disney fills you in where they want you?



Essentially. The more detailed explanation is Disney offers a list of roles differing between WDW and DLR (like DLR doesn't offer you to be a character host/attendant as a CP while WDW does) and on each role, you either rank it in the initial application as "high interest", "moderate interest", "low interest" or "no interest". If you select anything other than "no interest", you will be considered for the role in the acceptance process. I put Lifeguard as "low interest" at WDW in hopes it would be least likely I would get it, but I did so if you genuinely don't want a role, give it "no interest". 



missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, sniffle, sniffle!!  That made me tear up just reading it!
> 
> Sounds like the beginnings of a wonderful evening.  Paint the Night is one of the big reasons I must go to Disneyland SOMEDAY!



Omg YES you def need to get over there to see it. It is INCREDIBLE. Like I fiercely hope with them bringing it back that they'll FINALLY put MSEP to bed because Paint the Night is on some other level and most of the parks deserve a parade like that.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Omg YES you def need to get over there to see it. It is INCREDIBLE. Like I fiercely hope with them bringing it back that they'll FINALLY put MSEP to bed because Paint the Night is on some other level and most of the parks deserve a parade like that.


MSEP was the first nighttime Disney parade I ever saw back at WDW in 2000.  At the time I thought it was sweet and cute and loved that it was a nighttime parade, but then came Spectromagic and I was in love.  The only thing sadder to me than the loss of Spectromagic and all those floats being gone forever has been when Wishes ended.  

Watching Paint the Night videos gives me all the feels, so in person I would probably be a blubbering basket case


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

So happy you are writing a trip report about your wonderful summer.  I look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a great time in California Adventure! I really regret not getting to go to Cove Bar when it was there!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> MSEP was the first nighttime Disney parade I ever saw back at WDW in 2000.  At the time I thought it was sweet and cute and loved that it was a nighttime parade, but then came Spectromagic and I was in love.  The only thing sadder to me than the loss of Spectromagic and all those floats being gone forever has been when Wishes ended.
> 
> Watching Paint the Night videos gives me all the feels, so in person I would probably be a blubbering basket case



Ugh, SpectroMagic and Wishes. Never a more iconic nighttime spectacular duo. I wish Disney would love us enough to give us a revamped version of Spectro. That parade was done DIRTY. But if you loved that, you will LOVE Paint. It's worth becoming a blubbering basket case to see it, trust me.



Grumpy's Wife said:


> So happy you are writing a trip report about your wonderful summer.  I look forward to hearing all about it.



So happy to have you reading along! 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great time in California Adventure! I really regret not getting to go to Cove Bar when it was there!



It was! And omg, they really need to figure out a way to make Lamplight more accessible with their bar area. It's really not a Cove Bar at all. They need that atmosphere back (and cheaper prices...)


----------



## BrerMama

Paint the Night is really an experience, isn't it? It was so much fun! I loved it too!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

BrerMama said:


> Paint the Night is really an experience, isn't it? It was so much fun! I loved it too!



It is honestly my favorite thing about the Disney parks currently. I'm not sure I can fully explain why but I love it so so much.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Perfectly Painted Fantasmic Night... Almost*
_5/25/18: Post-Traditions Celebration_

I'm gonna not ramble for a moment and let the videos and photos speak for themselves...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*
















*Click to watch!*




I cannot even begin to properly describe the emotions I felt when watching this for the first time. I had been OBSESSED with this parade since I heard Disneyland was getting it during the 60th anniversary. A lot had to do with my bitterness that Disney World lost SpectroMagic in the act of temporarily replacing it with the Main Street Electrical Parade, which I could barely stand, but then Disney social media mogul, Francis Dominic, started taking videos and snaps of this parade every night he watched it and I fell in love. To see it in person would be putting me in those videos that cheered me up even on the most difficult nights around that time. I was more than ready to be a part of the spectacular nighttime pageant of magic and imagination in millions of dazzling lights and astounding musical sound. Seeing it on the first night of me being a Cast Member at the Disneyland Resort with a group of people that would eventually become some of my closest friends out there... between then and now it was a moment to remember, which is saying something considering how much I watched Paint The Night as a Cast Member who worked MANY times along the parade route as well as made sure I saw it every chance I had. Paint The Night is in my opinion the best parade Disney has ever done and if you ever have to make plans around it to be able to see it on a trip DO IT. Even though I will say that the addition of the Incredibles float is wonky and needs some re-working (should've been put either after the Toy Story section or in between the Monsters float and the Cars section), it is the love of my life and I will defend her to my grave. 

Like... this happiness. It doesn't come just from ANYTHING in Disney:

*Click to watch!*




After the parade ended and we had gotten ourselves ready to get a move on, we sped out of DCA to head over to Disneyland to make it in time for Fantasmic. Note that most of our group had drank a bit tonight and not everyone was entirely sober and that we were stuck in the worst of the post-parade crowd at the front of Disneyland. It was honestly the messiest I had ever seen the main gate at that night to the point where they had to have GSO (Disneyland's form of crowd control (aka as PAC (Parade Audience Control) at Disney World)) outside the turnstiles to make sure it didn't get too crazy. Unfortunately the crazy made its way to us in the form of two moms.

Fact of the matter is when we hit the turnstiles, we hadn't noticed any form of line or any organization to allow us in. It was a whole mob so we just tried to find our best way into it. Meanwhile, these moms had the belief that they had found a line. We hadn't realized and at this point, we'd already smooshed our way to the front while these women were getting WAYYY too pressed about us being in line ahead of them. Normally, I'd let them go ahead to avoid conflict but they were making a huge deal yelling at us and the Cast Members trying to manage the chaos constantly and Lakeland was not having it. Pushed mildly by alcohol, she had some choice words for these women. It was not a pretty scene. Luckily we got in without any scratches or issues with the CMs working the turnstiles but wow, it lowkey looked like we had a fight coming but we managed to stay out of the way of those women and made our way to the Rivers of America for the second showing of Fantasmic.

I forgot to mention but Katie on one of our previous party nights had twisted her ankle and was now in a cast, which was why things seemed to be moving a bit slower. She had gotten checked out so she was capable of moving, but she was in a lot of pain on this night so our hope was we could talk to a GSO CM who would let us into a spot where she could sit like in FP or elsewhere. Easier said than done since we had come in right as the Fireworks crowd was trying to get out and just others leaving the parks in general and making it over to Fant in time. We lost each other a few times, but we made it and eventually found a CM asking her about it. By some sprinkle of pixie dust, the CM let us into a patch of stairs that was blocked off to guests so we could let Katie sit and watch the Fant. Oh, really truly a blessed night. Everything just went so right. 

To make it short, a few bathroom breaks and runs to get churros and such, we were all settled in for another fabulous nighttime spectacular from Disney: Disneyland's Fantasmic!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I've already written my whole thesis on how much I love this show and how happy I was on a second viewing that we were able to have such great SEATING and be reacquainted with that magic. We might've had a bad run-in on the way to see it but it was nothing but a bump in the road. We weren't bothered and we had Fantasmic. All was well.

After the show ended, I took immediate notice of the fact that everyone was heading out of the park when The Haunted Mansion had zero line. Everyone wasn't planning on leaving so we all hopped in line for my favorite attraction!

If y'all don't recall, when I was here in January, my Mansion had closed down because Jack Skellington was packing up all his tricks, treats and other Christmas goodies for the season to let Master Gracey back into his Mansion for the normal season so I hadn't been able to ride Disneyland's Mansion before. This was my first time! 

*Click to watch!*




So yeah, FIRST TIME SEEING THE HATBOX GHOST!

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




Ooooohhhh, the DisNerd that still exists within me. She JUMPED OUT. I was so pumped to see ole hattie and he did not disappoint. Not to mention, I had a moment of major nostalgia and emotion when I realized Disneyland's Mansion has the original hitchhiking ghost effect. Like no updates or anything with the CGI and such, just animatronics hitching a ride on your doom buggy. I felt so at home, but I will admit I do prefer Disney World's. Disneyland's doesn't have the cool interactive queue nor a good portion of the scenes that World has. Also, I wasn't the hugest fan of how the paintings that change with the lightning or the busts that follow you in the queue were better off in the queue versus being in the attraction. You couldn't appreciate them as much. I still give Disneyland's props for the far more iconic and beautiful but eerie facade along with Hattie, but my loyalty is to the Magic Kingdom Mansion. Sorry bout it.





After the Mansion, we weren't really sure what to do so we started to head out maybe coming upon something piquing our interest along the way. I wanted to ride Hyperspace Mountain since that was another new one for me at Disneyland, but I believe it was down so we kept on going out. Then, someone brought up figuring out where Harbor Pointe was since that was the meeting location for the majority of us for our first day of training. Damion knew where it was so we decided to do some backstage exploring, y'know get some other use out of our blue IDs. 

In actuality, it wasn't a super exciting occasion, more informational but being backstage at any Disney Park for the first time is an experience. I still recall what it felt like all those times going into a "Cast Member Only" area and not having to worry about being stopped or knowing you weren't allowed back there. For the most part, it was all peace of mind knowing where I needed to go for my first day. Granted Damion was with me on my day one so I had him to guide me to where I needed to be. 

After that and finding our way to the pick-up loop, we called an Uber and headed back to Carnegie, ending our night in the best mood for us new/former Cast Members. But there was a lot more fun for tomorrow for some of us as the* FIRST FULL DAY IN DISNEYLAND OF MY PROGRAM!*

So get your reading glasses out, darlings. The library is open and we putting all this in the books!






Continue Here​


----------



## cindianne320

Following along! Thanks for taking us along, Timmy!


----------



## missjackiemcg

I'm not ashamed to say I'm ridiculously jealous of DL's Fantasmic.  I'm not in love with the WDW version anyway, but DL's knocks it out of the park!!  We need a do-over down in Florida, stat!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like an epic night- PTN, Fantasmic, AND Haunted Mansion!! PTN really is such perfection!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

cindianne320 said:


> Following along! Thanks for taking us along, Timmy!



 And thank you for joining! 



missjackiemcg said:


> I'm not ashamed to say I'm ridiculously jealous of DL's Fantasmic.  I'm not in love with the WDW version anyway, but DL's knocks it out of the park!!  We need a do-over down in Florida, stat!



I AGREE. I felt the same way about WDW's so I was already ready to be blown away by DL's and I REALLY WAS. FAR more than I expected. Florida needs an upgrade BIG TIME. 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like an epic night- PTN, Fantasmic, AND Haunted Mansion!! PTN really is such perfection!!



It WAS. I can't believe how much we did and yes PTN is PER!FECT!


----------



## MeghanEmily

Ooh wow! What a marvellous night! I've yet to see Paint the Night OR the California version of Fantasmic! so that would be amazing enough on its own, and then to end it off with HM.....ooh boy! I was excited just reading about it!

P.S. Also a friend recently just got me to start watching RuPaul's Drag Race, and I just finished bingeing season 8, and I totally thought of you multiple times.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Ooh wow! What a marvellous night! I've yet to see Paint the Night OR the California version of Fantasmic! so that would be amazing enough on its own, and then to end it off with HM.....ooh boy! I was excited just reading about it!



Oh you've GOT to get over to Cali to see them. They are AMAZING. But yeah, WOW, a fabulous night! 20/10 would do again.



MeghanEmily said:


> P.S. Also a friend recently just got me to start watching RuPaul's Drag Race, and I just finished bingeing season 8, and I totally thought of you multiple times.








Season 8 was actually the first season I kept up with live so 'tis special to me. My fave is season 5, if you are looking to choose a season to watch next.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Season 8 was actually the first season I kept up with live so 'tis special to me. My fave is season 5, if you are looking to choose a season to watch next.



Ooh! Noted!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I'm A Princess. I'm A Jedi. I'M A DISNEYLAND CAST MEMBER.*
*Part I*
_5/26/18: First Full Day in Disneyland as a Cast Member_

Spent a most magical night in Disneyland and now was already onto day two where I planned to spend a FULL DAY in the park.






 It also was an opportunity for those of us who didn't have cars to figure out where the bus. I texted a whole host of people and I was invited to join a group at Blue Bayou later they said they weren't going to go to the parks until around the time of their reservation, but Lakeland and Skyler both said they were up to going back as early as I was so I had my little squad for the day. 

I had gotten the Transit app so I knew the times in which the bus would be arriving to the stop so we planned ahead and gave us ample time to go finding the stop. I asked Damion for some help and his help aligned with where the app was directing me so we found it with no problem. We did take the long way but we found it nonetheless and got there right on time for the bus' arrival and soon we were off to Disneyland. 

For the record, in case there are future CPs reading this, the bus we took is the 10 bus. It is the resort bus that has a stop near Carnegie, only requiring you to show your Blue ID to get on. It isn't the most reliable bus so most use the city bus but I got on fine with the 10 bus even if it meant waiting for ridiculous amounts of time for it to get there when it was supposed to get there at a certain time, but I adjusted to it. 

ANYWAYS, we arrived at Disneyland, did our security thing and then held our breath for our blue IDs to work. No surprise, they still weren't working but they had us on the exceptions log so we didn't have to wait for hours for them to print off our park tickets and we were in the park. I'm guessing it was about late morning, early afternoon. Not bad for a group that was in the parks fairly late the night before. 





We all had expressed equal interest in riding Hyperspace Mountain so we thought it best to head towards Tomorrowland and grab some FPs. Good thing we did because the FPs were going FAST over there. It was early afternoon and this was the FP we mentioned to grab...





Yup, we livin the usual Space Mountain life at Disneyland but also WE HAD AN FP FOR HYPERSPACE MOUNTAIN! Bless it up. After that, we decided it was to get on our "character hunting day", which is like everyday to me but for the other two that's what today was. We were in Tomorrowland so I asked if we could go into Launch Bay and meet Rey. I hadn't met her yet since she wasn't there when I was here in January, but I had to meet the Jedi queen. I HAD TO.

At Launch Bay, since this was the day that Solo was being released, they were giving out special buttons on our way into Launch Bay. We saw people walking around with them but had no clue where they came from. We assumed Launch Bay and we were correct. They were switching out the boxes of them at the greeter so we had to wait but we all ended up with the button. It was pretty exciting since I totally planned on seeing it as soon as I could (spoiler alert: I never got to see it in theaters lmao and I also managed to lose the button after the great decision to pin it to my backpack)





Solo buttons in hand, we went in search of Rey. We kinda timed it just right as she had a more moderate wait compared to the other Star Wars characters hanging out in the Bay at the time. It was written that Rey was only a 15 minute wait, while longer than Kylo's line, it wasn't as long as Vader's or Chewy's. We had no problem waiting only a few minutes for her. We'd eventually be face-to-face with successor of Luke Skywalker.













Meeting Rey was so much fun. She was engaging right as we walked in and I believe we saw a fairly cute little interaction before us then we got to say hi. I kinda took over the whole conversation since Lakeland was feeling a bit awkward about how to talk to Rey and Skyler ended up not being much into meeting characters as you'll soon realize in when and when she did not appear in photos with us. I've met characters a lot so I can jump in very quickly and Rey was more than willing to ask us if we were pilots to which I responded I was far more of a jedi. She was very impressed and we discussed the struggles of Jedi training, which led to our posed photo with us using the force. 

Lakeland told me after she's usually much better about interacting with characters she's met before. Rey was a new one for her so she wasn't sure how to keep up a positive conversation. We'd be meeting plenty of other new magical friends that day, but I think this was a good start to our day. We had no interest in meeting anyone else in Launch Bay so we left and headed out. I wanted a pic with the Star Wars Wall though to cement my Jedi-in-training status.





I think I'm really getting the hang of it and I know Rey is too. We'll be Jedi masters soon enough. Yoda would be proud.

We headed out of Tomorrowland and made our way off towards Fantasyland since that was a bustling place for characters. We passed by Pixie Hollow and saw it was a short wait so we hopped right into line. This ended up being a magical dose of pixie dust because the Hollow very rarely has short waits and we just managed to catch it at the right time.

*Click to watch!*




I believe we had some fun conversations with the hosts at the Hollow before meeting Tink. I've always had good ones with them even being in the sunniest location for hosts. I also know we had some good ones because the host who went up with us to Tink took a fabulous video of almost the entire M&G that I can share with y'all!

*Click to watch!*




We were with Tink for probably a good five minutes. I don't remember at all what we talked about, but I know it involved my Princess and the Frog tee. Very out there conversation. It also wasn't just me involved in meeting Tink, Lakeland was very engaging so the conversation really was fun and inclusive. Skyler didn't talk at all, but I think she was enjoying watching us have our moments with Tink. I mean, our photo came out pretty cute.





We love awkward goodbye hugs lmao





Lakeland and I were just gushing after that. We were amazed by how much time she spent with us and how fun it all was. Oh, we were going to have such a fun day! 

As we headed deeper into Fantasyland, past my beloved Matterhorn, we ran into Captain Hook, another character I never met before. We tried to catch up with him though it seemed he was heading to a specific spot. We weren't able to stop for a photo, but Lakeland managed to get an autograph. Other than that, he seemed a bit preoccupied and mobbed so we didn't bother too much. The Evil Queen also popped out at that moment so we decided to head to her. Then, I said, "Hmm, usually Hook is with Peter" and as if on cue...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




These are the things that only happen in Disneyland. 

If you couldn't tell, we immediately hopped in line to meet the Queen. I finally took note of the fact that Skyler seemed put off by all our character M&Gs, but still wanted to be present and asked if she just wanted to take photos for us. She was totally fine with that. Lakeland and I also decided we wanted to do separate photos with The Queen. We mostly used my phone but I've deleted most individual photos that weren't of me so you'll only get mine in these cases. Lakeland did go first and it was HYSTERICAL. The Queen was her usual condescending self and very much wanted all the spotlight. Lakeland didn't know what to do especially when the Queen literally asked them to stand back-to-back THEN PUSHED HER OUT OF THE PHOTOGRAPH. She did not know what to do. It was too hilarious. She also took immediate note of my shirt, which was definitely the biggest conversation starter for the day (if you couldn't tell, I was wearing my "I would kiss a frog. I would kiss a hundred frogs if I could marry a prince and be a princess shirt.") It made for a quick segway to me getting to have my own conversation with the Queen and her displeasure at... well... me.

However, being a Queen myself, I was not going to let that ruin a new iconic friendship.










































I wish we could've gotten a video of this one, granted it was a total photoshoot if you didn't notice the constant posing. But wow, it was a blast and I think I found mutual respect with the OG Queen of Disney (sorry Minnie, but you never claimed the title). She did totally clock me on wearing a shirt that said I was a princess and I admit it did contradict things. WE'VE MOVED ON THOUGH, OK?

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I'm A Princess. I'm A Jedi. I'M A DISNEYLAND CAST MEMBER.*
*Part II*
_5/26/18: First Full Day in Disneyland as a Cast Member_

After bidding adieu to the Queen, we decided to go find Peter again. We didn't wait too long for the Queen and we still saw Hook around so we assumed Peter would be close by. Luckily, we had no trouble finding him. Unfortunately, he was mobbed per usual for autographs and photos when he just wanted to fly his way around. Lakeland and I continued to try to find our way to him in the midst of his conversations with others and himself and she finally caught up to him. Skyler kinda dragged behind as we began another conversation about frogs and kissing them. The topic of the day.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




We ended up making many MANY circles all around Fantasyland just talking with Peter. It was crazy but that lost boy is so much fun. Finally, after our like third loop he was like "Hey, wait, where are you guys going?" I had been checking the app for when certain characters would be out next and I said we wanted to go see Aladdin & Jasmine to which he responded, "THEN LET'S GO THIS WAY" and ran off to the Castle and the Wishing Well. When we got there, he asked if we wanted pics. I was obviously the bigger fan and Lakeland mostly wanted to meet him to have her autograph book signed so I got my pic.





Back on brand, it would seem. We said goodbye to our new best friend Peter and then headed over by the Wishing Well. Aladdin & Jasmine were already out but their line was open so we hopped right in. In line, we discussed what other characters we would try to catch and we saw Fairy Godmother was going to be visiting by the Castle soon so we decided it would make a good point to visit her after meeting Al & Jas. 

Skyler definitely was a third wheel during our last two meets with characters so I made sure to give her my phone as we went up to meet Prince Ali and his prize-not-to-be-won princess so she wouldn't have to awkwardly watch us meet them and be more "useful", not to objectify her. It just... she was better as our photographer than forcing her to watch us talk with the characters uncomfortably.

























We had a nice little more normal conversation with Al & Jas. It was nearing the time where they had to return to Agrabah so they seemed a bit tired, but they were friendly. We told them about how we were starting our college program. It was pretty casual. Nothing exciting. Again, they had quite the magic carpet ride ahead of them so it was understandable. They wished us well and told us to avoid rubbing any suspicious lamps. 

After meeting them, we were pretty worn going from conversation to conversation to conversation with characters around Fantasyland and Fairy Godmother wasn't coming out for some time now so we decided to change up the schedule a bit. It also would allow Skyler to not be so side-lined.

In needing to fill a small minute of our time before another magical friend dropped into Fantasyland...






Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I mean, our photo came out pretty cute.



This is adorable.



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



 A picture's worth a thousand words!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Love this! I think you definitely earned her respect as a queen on her level!


----------



## thumper*

HI Timmy just saw this link in your siggy on Meghan Emily's TR had to follow it to the fun. Bookmarking to catch up later. I so want to hear how your summer went in DL


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> This is adorable.



  



MeghanEmily said:


> A picture's worth a thousand words!



A queen truly not having it lol



MeghanEmily said:


> Love this! I think you definitely earned her respect as a queen on her level!



Oh I DID. It was an effort, but I was going to prove myself one way or another.



thumper* said:


> HI Timmy just saw this link in your siggy on Meghan Emily's TR had to follow it to the fun. Bookmarking to catch up later. I so want to hear how your summer went in DL



Hello!  So glad you found it and early enough there isn't too too much to catch up on yet.


----------



## Momee

You always have such amazing character interactions! Love the video of Tink!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Momee said:


> You always have such amazing character interactions! Love the video of Tink!



It's always been so much fun for me. Meeting characters at Disney is such a wonderful unique experience.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like an amazing character day! Your photoshoot with the Evil Queen is fabulous!!


----------



## missjackiemcg

OMG the photoshoot with the Evil Queen! I'm dying!  Ridiculous amounts of shade exchanged.  I love it!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like an amazing character day! Your photoshoot with the Evil Queen is fabulous!!



It was! And omg she was so fabulous. I love talking with her. 1



missjackiemcg said:


> OMG the photoshoot with the Evil Queen! I'm dying!  Ridiculous amounts of shade exchanged.  I love it!



Oh SOOOOOO much shade. Really. I can't remember most of it. We love shady queens lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Remember to EAT When in Disneyland!*
_5/26/18: First Full Day in Disneyland as a Cast Member_

In a decision that was made far quicker than me updating this trip report, we decided to do the obvious thing when next to the Castle, THE SLEEPING BEAUTY CASTLE WALKTHROUGH! I fell in love with it back in January and as an eventual regular park goer, this was such a great way to avoid the heat and get away from the crowds. 

*Click to watch!*




I tried to trick Lakeland and Skyler with the Hall of Goons windows, but I think we saw a child get tricked by their family so it wasn't gonna happen. I showed them how it works for future victims so-to-speak hehe

When we popped out of there, we checked the Disneyland app and saw that Fairy Godmother should be over soon and we caught her just as she was coming through the tunnel leading out to Snow White's Wishing Well. Most were ignoring her and only wanted photos so we essentially walked right up to her.

















She was the absolute sweetest as Fairy Godmother tends to be. It was my first time seeing her in the new outfit so of course I made a comment and as you can tell, she had to show us all the detailing with the mice and everything. We talked a bit about our CP and our prior college program as well as where we were from. It was lovely. Although I will miss the visits we had at Magic Kingdom, I still felt so blessed by her presence at Disneyland.

As we walked away, we noticed Belle coming through Fantasyland. Lakeland said she wanted her autograph so we ended up following her until we managed to pull her aside by the Carousel where she was more than happy to converse with Lakeland and sign her book. I got super cute pics of them in front of the Carousel but those photos were sent to Lakeland so I don't have them on me, just take my word for it that they were cute. Belle was pretty mobbed and seemed to be heading back to check on Maurice in his workshop so we made fairly good timing with her. 

I had gotten some texts from Katie and the others who were planning to go to Blue Bayou for a late lunch today saying they were here and the reservation was soon so we started to make our way over there.

*Click to watch!*




We decided to quickly detour to see how long the wait was for the Royal Hall. It was pretty low and there was a "Royal Friend" alongside Ariel and Snow, whom we hadn't met that day so we decided to hop in line. Before long, we were let in and I near screamed when we entered into the first room because...

BELLE IN HER YELLOW DRESS!!!!

Yup, the royal friend was BELLE. IN. HER. YELLOW. DRESS.






Oh, I was so excited jumping up and down, squealing quietly to Lakeland as we waited for the family before us to finish talking with Belle. Finally, it was our turn!









Yup, that was it. So I should mention Lakeland was wearing her birthday button since her birthday was the day before I had Traditions so Belle took notice of that. Barely even looked at me then asked to take the photo. Like the most anticlimactic M&G ever. She might've had no time to explain that she had dinner plans with Beast and kinda shoved us along but WOW. Not what I expected meeting Belle in her ballroom gown would be like.

Snow was in the next room and she wasn't much different...













I'm sure you can tell but she looked a bit frantic and not too up for conversation. Needed some more gooseberry pie.

The last room was Ariel, my favorite in this squad. Hopefully she'd make this visit a bit more worthwhile.













She was off the bat the sweetest of the group really taking an interest in our day and telling us some stories about her and Flounder in Atlantica. The best part really was when she saw Lakeland's button. She was like "YOUR NAME IS LAKELAND?! Wow, that's so cool." Sis was so SHOOK. She kept on going on and on about her name. She apologized for the freakout but she thought it was so cool and we could hear her still going on as we left. It was hilarious. Definitely made up a bit for lackluster visits with Snow and Belle. 

When we got out, I saw that Katie & co. had texted to let us know they were waiting at Blue Bayou and to meet them there so we made our way over from Fantasy Faire to New Orleans Square. They were sitting in the comfy waiting area and gave us an update on the reservation since we were early, but they checked in so hopefully we'd get early seating possibly. Skyler had said she wasn't going to participate since she was short on money but would sit with us for the time being. Frankly I should've joined her but I doubted I'd have another chance to go to Blue Bayou and I DID have just enough to cover a meal so might as well.

By the time we were called, Skyler had conceded and decided she'd get something small so she wouldn't spend too too much, which was my plan. I didn't want to go too too low in my checking account. I wasn't in the mood to start a program constantly asking for money or not having the funds for food. 

We didn't get a water side table, we were definitely pretty far in, which was fine. Pirates was under refurbishment at the time so it wasn't a huge deal being near an empty attraction. We were poured water, given a basket of bread (DELISH) and left to peruse the menu for a minute, taking in a lovely Louisiana bayou veranda. 





Our waiter stopped by not too long after and asked for our drink orders. Most got their usuals or just had the water while I got a Mint Julep, the first of many. My love for them very much became my brand as time went on. Bless the CM discount at the Mint Julep bar lol

After that, we took another moment to pick out what we were gonna get. I originally was gonna get Gumbo and only Gumbo but McKenzi said it wouldn't be that big. Like it was genuinely an appetizer. It was the best option but I hadn't eaten all day so I needed something filling. The Jambalaya was tempting me but it was PRICEY. I decided what the heck and decided that was what I was gonna get. Soon enough, all our drinks arrived. Look at this divine refreshment!





At that point, we all ordered. Lakeland & I twinned with our Jambalaya and Mint Juleps. I know Katie splurged since it was her reservation. McKenzi splurged a bit too. Everyone else took the discount route. We had a bit of waiting so we caught up on each other's days and discussed recent news because what else do college programmers talk about? Nothing. We also were doing our social media thing to pass time. Eventually, it came to pass that we ran out of bread and our drinks. The waiters came over refilling everyone's water when suddenly one came up to me and grabbed my already empty Mint Julep glass.

I said, "Oh that's a Mint Julep!"

He said, "Why yes of course!" Grabbed a different pitcher filled with light up cubes and REFILLED MY MINT JULEP WITH MINT JULEP.

I was shook. I had no idea we had free refills on MINT JULEPS. That had me sold on Blue Bayou. I stan'd from that point on and became the self-proclaimed mint julep wh0r3 on Twitter. It really was the defining moment of my entire program only on day two and not even in my on-the-job training or being that much of a Disneyland vet. 

Anyways, I easily could've left Blue Bayou the happiest little lilypad but THE MAIN COURSE. Most had appetizers but they were all salads and I didn't have one. Nothing to report back on, but THEN... this was placed before me.





Probably not good as Tiana's but oooooooooo HONEYYYYYYYYY 






This Jambalaya, she hit THE SPOT. I've always known I was destined to love Creole cuisine and one day I actually need to visit Louisiana and New Orleans, but for the moment I was living for the piece of it I was getting out in California in Disneyland's own re-creation. I ended up not being able to finish it it was so filling but I got it packed up, even if I wasn't going to be home for some time. I doubt it would go bad (spoiler: it didn't). 

I also wasn't the only one who couldn't finish their meal. A POSITIVE! YAY SKINNY LEGENDS!






After everyone had gotten their fill, it was time to pay the bill. As expected, it definitely left me with little, but I made my bed and I was gonna sleep in it. There goes any money for merch I thought I might have before my next paycheck. WHOOPS. 

In the end, was it worth it? Erm... I'll say yes because MINT JULEP REFILLS!!






Anyways, it was back out into Disneyland and we still had a whole day ahead of us. There was one character I HAD to meet having just had a taste of some of their favorite foods and she was coming out very soon so Lakeland and I decided to do that. The rest of them weren't in the mood, but said they wanted to watch the Pixar Play Parade so we planned to go meet up with them for that, hopefully having caught one of my faves for some chat.

So... did we?

You'll have to wait and see.

Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

What sweet pics with Fairy Godmother!! Too bad about your lame Royal Hall experience, but it sounds like Ariel definitely made up for the other two. And holy Blue Bayou!! Mint julep refills!? What IS this magic!?


----------



## Jaina

I haven't ever gone into the Royal Hall, but partially because I'm not as into princesses (I'm really bad at talking to the face characters...) and because I'm always underwhelmed by the photos in there. Couldn't Disney spring for some better lighting? I know, that's probably silly. Yay Blue Bayou!!


----------



## BrerMama

Catching up, but I had to comment that this weekend we went to a Disney outlet and they had Disney Parks merch on clearance. There were some adorable "ghost host" shirts that looked like the HM cast member costumes. I almost bought one for Ches to go with her HM leggings, but she wasn't sure she'd need a costume for Halloween and I was suffering from severe lack of motivation. It seemed easier to not buy it than to buy it just in case. Regretting it like crazy right now. Anyway, reading your HM thoughts made me think of it. Loving every minute of this so far!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> What sweet pics with Fairy Godmother!! Too bad about your lame Royal Hall experience, but it sounds like Ariel definitely made up for the other two. And holy Blue Bayou!! Mint julep refills!? What IS this magic!?



She is the sweetest. And it's totally ok about Ariel. I had FAR better times in that Hall later on. AND IKR?!?! I need to go back A S A P.



Jaina said:


> I haven't ever gone into the Royal Hall, but partially because I'm not as into princesses (I'm really bad at talking to the face characters...) and because I'm always underwhelmed by the photos in there. Couldn't Disney spring for some better lighting? I know, that's probably silly. Yay Blue Bayou!!



SERIOUSLY!!! Disney's lighting in WDW's Fairytale Hall is the same way. They really need to figure out a way to do it right because that mess is unthinkable. And it's not silly. Characters aren't for everyone, it wasn't for me for awhile but now I love it and have made wonderful friends as a result. 



BrerMama said:


> Catching up, but I had to comment that this weekend we went to a Disney outlet and they had Disney Parks merch on clearance. There were some adorable "ghost host" shirts that looked like the HM cast member costumes. I almost bought one for Ches to go with her HM leggings, but she wasn't sure she'd need a costume for Halloween and I was suffering from severe lack of motivation. It seemed easier to not buy it than to buy it just in case. Regretting it like crazy right now. Anyway, reading your HM thoughts made me think of it. Loving every minute of this so far!



Yay! Have fun catching up! Glad you're enjoying it so far.  I feel like I've seen those shirts before. tbh, I need to buy a new Mansion shirt because I'm planning on selling off some of my own and I never got any while in Cali. The HM spirit jersey also is calling my name too. Help lol


----------



## missangelalexis

Cute pics with FG, I love her new dress! 

My only time in Royal Hall was pretty lacklaster. I'm glad Ariel made up for it! 

Glad you splurged and enjoyed Blue Bayou!!


----------



## missjackiemcg

OK, I knew you could sit by the water in Blue Bayou, but I had literally no idea that it was actually water from an attraction, let alone PoTC!!!!!!!  So cool.

Mint julep refills for the win!  Also, that jambalaya looked incredible, and YES you MUST go to New Orleans.  It's amazing. You will love it. That is all.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Cute pics with FG, I love her new dress!



It's so pretty and detail and far more accurate to the movie than her old one.



missangelalexis said:


> My only time in Royal Hall was pretty lacklaster. I'm glad Ariel made up for it!



It's really hit or miss in there. Ariel ALWAYS made up for it as you'll come to find out.



missangelalexis said:


> Glad you splurged and enjoyed Blue Bayou!!



Very much worth it. 



missjackiemcg said:


> OK, I knew you could sit by the water in Blue Bayou, but I had literally no idea that it was actually water from an attraction, let alone PoTC!!!!!!!  So cool.



Mhm. Indeed it is. Such a cool place. I'd love to get a reservation there when POTC is opened. Granted it would probz be A LOT louder than it was since no line for the ride. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Mint julep refills for the win!  Also, that jambalaya looked incredible, and YES you MUST go to New Orleans.  It's amazing. You will love it. That is all.



Ugh, THE YEARNING FOR BOTH IS SO REAL. And omg I want to SO BAD. My dad and I have for years. Maybe after I graduate I'll get myself down there and spend a week livin' my best Fiona Goode life.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Magical Chapter of Disappointment*
_5/26/18: First Full Day in Disneyland as a Cast Member_

In splitting up, Lakeland & I stuck around in New Orleans Square while Skyler, Katie, Rachel & McKenzi all headed to find a spot for the Play Parade. My fave was supposed to be coming out for her final jaunt in New Orleans so that's who we were looking for. Lucky for us, she kinda came to us, wandering around. Normally, you can catch her on the Riverboat but it seemed like she missed it entirely and instead was making her way through New Orleans Square talking and taking photos as she went. We did our best to catch up, but she was moving quick however I WAS gonna meet her today.

And who is this mystery "her"?

If you've followed my TRs long enough, YOU KNOW...

It was...








MISS TIANA!

*Click to watch!*




Yes, my queen. The bayou queen (sorry Chi Chi). Queen of man-catchin' beignets. Just QUEEN. And a princess. I stan.

If some of y'all recall my stories from my first CP with that TR or if you follow me on Insta that far back, I spent a ton of time with Tiana in Florida to where she'd always remember me when I came back to visit. So it was weird meeting her since then and not have her immediately go into casual conversation or say "Good to see you", but it had been awhile. The thing that threw me off the most was how she seemed to almost push Lakeland & I aside. She didn't want to talk even after I pointed to my shirt, which had A QUOTE FROM HER BEST FRIEND and all she said, "Lottie would say something like that." BECAUSE SHE DID. It seemed she was heading off-stage but she wasn't even remotely polite with us. Maybe she and Naveen had problems this day? I don't know, but neither Lakeland nor I were feeling Tia today, nuh uh. We didn't even bother to ask for a photo we felt we were inconveniencing her so much. 

After that, feeling a bit bummed, we texted the squad to see where they were. They said they had found a spot for the parade right across from the Matterhorn so we headed to my love (which I had yet to ride at this point mind you). 

They were, as they said, directly across from the Matterhorn right in front of the Fantasyland restrooms, which weirdly mimic those of the ones at Magic Kingdom by Cheshire Cafe and the Mad Tea Party. Weird how that happens considering everything else about Fantasyland is near nothing like MK's in feel and in layout. Very different. Anyways, after a quick bathroom break, since they were right there, we all squished into a spot to wait for the parade. 

I spent most of my time, configuring myself, since I had brought my DSLR on this day to take nice photos of the parade for my photography insta while everyone else was distracted by this little prince sitting behind us. He was about 3 or 4 I believe we were told and was just the shyest cutest thing wearing all this Lightning McQueen and Cars merch. All my girl friends just loving that and the energy that eventually came with it, it definitely kept us entertained. His family was so nice about it too, they didn't even use it as an opportunity to ask for him to sit in front of us, granted we offered and they said they were ok. It was a nice reminder of what we'd be experiencing on the daily. All distractions considered, it was eventually time to *countdown to fun with the Pixar Play Parade*!





















*Click to watch!*




















*Click to watch!*












































Oh. Pixar Play Parade. Where do I begin? First, I did not like it. It was cute and had its moments but overall I was not a fan. I mean, I genuinely did not realize that this was a "water play" parade in which we'd be getting sprayed and then with one little contraption potentially soaked (I found out this thing was removed later on due to safety concerns (if you know what I'm talking about you know)), but nothing made up for how obnoxious that was, especially for me trying to take videos and take photos. After Paint The Night last night it was such a let down. I love Pixar as much as the next person, but this parade didn't tug at heart strings or did anything incredible, it was just there to be cute. That was all. Things were also breaking. I particularly remember Slinky's tail getting detached right as that float was passing us. It was just a mess. Like I don't even know what the purpose was closing the parade with Toy Story. Nothing made sense and I walked away like "I've seen it and I have an opinion and that's that." Let's move on.

After the parade ended, most M&Gs in Disneyland had closed and we were mostly Disneyland'd out at this point so we decided to head to DCA. Mostly for one reason and one reason only.





Yes, my love. my life. *sings both Amanda Seyfried's and Meryl Streep's parts while holding back tears*

The wait was at 50 minutes by the time we got over to Guardians. We had seen it at like 70 or longer before so we decided might as well hop in line. Skyler said she wasn't feeling it so she sat it out and stuck around with some of our stuff. Poor girl.

Anyways, in line, the wait wasn't too bad. The line kept on moving and we were all talking so the time went by pretty fast. However, my stomach began acting funny again. It had been pretty good most of the day even after that huge meal at Blue Bayou. Now... not so much anymore. I probably could've ridden and we were right at the front about to go through the pre-pre-show. I even had a moment to get a pic of these cute little aliens.

*Click to watch!*




They had been added since I was last in DCA so I had to get a pic. I mean, THEY ARE PRECIOUS. I'll take 1,000. 

After I got that and we were held up, I decided it would be better for everyone's safety to hop out of line. As much as it hurt me, I wasn't in the mood to leave a mess on a beautiful gantry lift. That would be so embarrassing and hurt far more so I ran off to the restroom near Disney Junior (little did I know at the time there was one slightly closer in Bugs Land or even by the Hyperion Theater) relinquishing hopefully the last of whatever had plagued me since I got off that plane.

After potential disaster avoided and a whole lot of TMI in this TR for one day, I went back over to Guardians assuming they hadn't gotten off. I found Skyler who was still waiting and I sat with her. She was very invested in her phone so I just took my bag and minded my own business until the rest got off. 

They got off and it was pretty dark by this point, edging closer to time for Paint The Night. The plan was set to watch Paint again so off we went looking for a spot. Lakeland wanted to watch it again from where she watched it her first night, which was down in Hollywood however it was pretty much filled up, no room for us so we just continued on from there. Most everything seemed filled so when we got down to the Golden Zephyr, we saw an open spot and decided to pop a squat there. Unfortunately we weren't front row but we had room and Katie could sit for a little bit. I didn't want to annoy Instagram with my spam nor snapchat so I took less photos tonight than the other nights. Also whatever I got had more people in the shot, but I STILL GOT TO SEE PAINT TWO NIGHTS IN A ROW!

*Click to watch!*





*AND IT WAS STILL AS AMAZING AS THE FIRST NIGHT! *

UGH I STAN. 

I also managed to shock my friends that even on night two, I could recite the entire opening spiel for Paint. SIS, I WAS LISTENING TO THIS SOUNDTRACK ON THE NEAR DAILY, OF COURSE I WOULD KNOW IT BY NOW. I'M A TRUE PAINT STAN THROUGH AND THROUGH.






It was by now that McKenzi and Katie said they were kinda tired, especially Katie who was really pushing with a day two in the parks on her foot so they headed out. Skyler, Lakeland & I still had our FPs for Hyperspace Mountain, but Rachel brought up going to see Solo tonight since it had just come out the other day. Lakeland seemed very on-board for that rather than the FP. Skyler & I were very VERY short on money so we opted out and thus our group of six became three individual groups of two in various parts of Anaheim. 

DCA had closed so Skyler & I headed over to Disneyland. Our FPs were happening soon so as soon as we got in, we snuck through the special throughway near Great Moments and made our way to Tomorrowland, which was a mad house but not as bad as it would be once those fireworks finished so we rushed over to Hyperspace Mountain making it in that 5 minute pre-grace period. 

Now as some of you who read my last TR know, I wasn't as big a fan as most are of Disneyland's normal Space Mountain, but I'm all about second chances especially the sister to the coaster at MK which was my first roller coaster EVER. Conquered a big fear with that one that eventually turned me into a thrill seeker??? I don't even know. Tangent aside...

WHAT DID I THINK OF HYPERSPACE MOUNTAIN?





I LOOOOOOVVVVEEEDDD IT!

Omg, it was SOOOOOO much fun. I had heard so many negative things about it with a few positives filtered but I'm so on the positive side. Like honestly, this kicks Star Tours off its pedestal with Star Wars themed attractions. It feels like you are in the actual film with the speed, the action, EVERYTHING. I can still remember the chills I felt going up that first lift hill with the Star Wars theme BLASTING lights everything. Gorgeous. Skyler also agreed it was bomb. Oh I was HYPE after that ride. I could've done it again but I was pretty tired now too. I still felt the need to stay until closing so I suggested heading over to Frontierland to see the wait for Big Thunder.

We happened to time this perfectly with the end of Fantasmic as the Mark Twain was passing by the loading dock just as we walked in.

*Click to watch!*




We looked at Big Thunder, saw that the wait was over an hour even with Fantasmic and turned around. We were not going to deal with that. We decided as like a little Star Wars escapade, we'd try to ride Star Tours but the wait for that was also more than I'd like to wait in for a ride I did many times at Studios. Buzz Lightyear had a short wait so we got in line for that.

*Click to watch!*




No new news, I'm still AWFUL at it, but SHOCKINGLY, I actually prefer MK's a bit. Yeah, you can lift up the laser gun and be able to maneuver your shooting but they still made it that much more difficult to get points even if my average definitely exceeded that at MK's. The storyline of the attraction was also a bit wonky from MK's, it made a lot more sense over the one in DLR. I don't know, I wasn't crazy about Astro Blasters. Spaceranger Spin is supreme, but that's not saying much when it comes to me.

When we got out, the park was starting to close and it was also getting chilly. Our jackets were on now and we definitely were feeling that going home was our best option. We weren't sure when the last bus arrived so we thought it be best to head out. However I wanted a few choice photos...









Lol A MOOD. I seriously was exhausted. Traditions and staying in the parks most of the days after, sis was TIRED. Training hadn't even officially started and I was DEAD. Skyler also asked for some so I got those for her. Not saved with me but one ended up on her Insta so I guess I did a good job taking her photo. Yay me!

We began heading out...





There was nobody by Walt's statue so I asked for one last photo and I honestly LOVED how it came out.





Never thought I'd ever look that cute in that ugly hoodie (it has since been thrown out), but that's Disney Magic for ya! After that, we were off. I think this was the night we were walking down Main Street and saw Pluto, Mickey and Minnie walking up toward the Castle. It happened a few times since but I believe this was the first night. I was crying out for all of them since I had yet to see any of them since I had been there. But we had to figure out where this bus stop was so we continued on out. 

Long story short, once we were out of the gates we started freaking out because neither of us was sure where to find the bus stop. Yes, we had gotten off it but we didn't know which one exactly to go to. I texted Damion, him being the CP expert and he ended up calling me to direct me to where it was bless his heart as well as telling us to show the driver our blue IDs. I gave him a hard time a lot but he was always very helpful and we found the stop. While we experienced our first ridiculously long resort bus wait, we were eventually picked up and brought home ready to pass out. I believe Skyler had training the next day while I had another one in the parks. I knew I wasn't gonna get up NEARLY as early but yes, now knowing where the bus stop was and finding out their last pick up was at 12:30am, I was ready for a solo day! 

You can see how that went on my instagram under the hashtag #TimmysDLRCPSummer2k18 if curious. It was fun, but I'm jumping ahead to the next day for an even more magical day. See you then real soon!

Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

How strange that Tia wasn't giving you her best self!! Oh well, I guess you never know what battles somebody's secretly fighting. She may have been having a rough day. 

I'm loving this Pixar parade OMG.


----------



## Newsies

hi






"You make the Disney fan a Cast Member, but the Cast Member will never stop being a Disney fan." CanIGetAnAmen.mov

I'm LIVING for this DLR-vs-WDW traditions/cast member/EVERYTHING coverage.  Different strokes for different coasts.

My OTP is You/Disney's California Adventure.

HOWLING at your rejection of the Neverland Tea.  Mostly because "the Neverland Tea" sounds like the name of a podcast, starring you, where you spill all the DIStwitter drama.

Did I just cry reading about how much Paint the Night means to you?  Maybe.

FSSSKSKSKSKKSKK the Mansion Maid JUMPED out of you!!!

My heart is absolutely MELTING over your DL pics.  I want to visit California with you soooo badly.

Omg Rey is SUCH a cutie pie!!!

I love the photos of you meeting Me in Pixie Hollow!!!!  Sorry if I was awkward, I just loved your Princess and the Frog tee.

I am SCREAMING at your photos with the Queen.  SCREAMING.

"Hey where are you guys going?!?" Can you hear my heart melting all the way from NJ?  I love you and Peter so much it hurts.

I'm DROOLING over your Blue Bayou meal.  Not fair.

ME WHEN I SEE YOU'RE ABOUT TO MEET TIANA:







... Me when I read what *actually* happened:








... Moving on.  You are SO adorable and I love this TR.  More please!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Miss you, love you, need you back in my life ASAP.


----------



## missangelalexis

What an odd encounter with Tiana!

You had a FULL day! Love those end of the night pics!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Adorable


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> How strange that Tia wasn't giving you her best self!! Oh well, I guess you never know what battles somebody's secretly fighting. She may have been having a rough day.
> 
> I'm loving this Pixar parade OMG.



I came to find out it really wasn't a rough day and Tia's friend was just like that. You'll see in future stories.

It's honestly better in photos than in person.



Newsies said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello my darling dear! Always lovely to see you.*
> 
> "You make the Disney fan a Cast Member, but the Cast Member will never stop being a Disney fan." CanIGetAnAmen.mov
> 
> *We love a daily tea swig.*
> 
> I'm LIVING for this DLR-vs-WDW traditions/cast member/EVERYTHING coverage.  Different strokes for different coasts.
> 
> *SERIOUSLY. But DLR wins until WDW gets Step Into The Magic.*
> 
> My OTP is You/Disney's California Adventure.
> 
> *MY BABY :')*
> 
> HOWLING at your rejection of the Neverland Tea.  Mostly because "the Neverland Tea" sounds like the name of a podcast, starring you, where you spill all the DIStwitter drama.
> 
> *OMG. *makes notes* This is a THING.*
> 
> Did I just cry reading about how much Paint the Night means to you?  Maybe.
> 
> *Do I cry about Paint The Night all the freakin time? Maybe.*
> 
> FSSSKSKSKSKKSKK the Mansion Maid JUMPED out of you!!!
> 
> *One day sis... one day...*
> 
> My heart is absolutely MELTING over your DL pics.  I want to visit California with you soooo badly.
> 
> *LET'S DO IT SIS*
> 
> Omg Rey is SUCH a cutie pie!!!
> 
> *We stan a Space sis.*
> 
> I love the photos of you meeting Me in Pixie Hollow!!!!  Sorry if I was awkward, I just loved your Princess and the Frog tee.
> 
> *LMAOOOOO I thought you were Ariel???? I'm confusion. AMERICA EXPLAIN.*
> 
> I am SCREAMING at your photos with the Queen.  SCREAMING.
> 
> *An Iconic Fashion Moment.*
> 
> "Hey where are you guys going?!?" Can you hear my heart melting all the way from NJ?  I love you and Peter so much it hurts.
> 
> *That boy and you are everything to me. <3*
> 
> I'm DROOLING over your Blue Bayou meal.  Not fair.
> 
> *But same.*
> 
> ME WHEN I SEE YOU'RE ABOUT TO MEET TIANA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Me when I read what *actually* happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I lowkey need to spill tea to you about that...*
> 
> ... Moving on.  You are SO adorable and I love this TR.  More please!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Miss you, love you, need you back in my life ASAP.



Why are you the sweetest? AND YES COME BACK INTO MY LIFE MY ATTRACTIONS ANGEL!!!! IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN.



missangelalexis said:


> What an odd encounter with Tiana!
> 
> You had a FULL day! Love those end of the night pics!



'Twas! Luckily never really happened like that again.

Really was. And thank you! Some of my fave photos from this summer.



missjackiemcg said:


> Adorable



Honestly one of my favorite castle/Partners statue pics I've ever taken.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I came to find out it really wasn't a rough day and Tia's friend was just like that. You'll see in future stories.



Bummer!!


----------



## thumper*

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I had no idea we had free refills on MINT JULEPS.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


>



Me exactly.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*An Overdue Reunion*
_5/28/18: Disney Buddies Unite!_

At this point in my Disneyland College Program, I had finished all of my basic training! WOOHOO!






I want to take a quick moment to talk about my prior day of training because it was one new class in training I hadn't experienced before. Normally, after Traditions, if you are in park operations, which is basically everything except Entertainment (?), you have Welcome to Ops which is the LONGEST day of training ever. It's very dull and typical job training about safety and how to deal with certain more serious situations. At Disneyland, they have been testing a new class called Step Into The Magic in place of Welcome to Ops. For the most part, it is the same EXCEPT you go into the park during the class and are tasked with actually participating in guest interaction. It was super fun and was probably that big moment of "I missed being a Cast Member and I love this job so so much". I also really liked one of my facilitators, Mato, who was an Attractions Lead in DCA, and he was one of the few facilitators I've really connected with in my time being CM, the other being a legacy winner (blue name tag). Legacy winners are always the best. Or former Ambassadors. It's tea

Anyways, I was feeling so so good about this program on the working and earning end but also on the playing and experiencing end. I have mentioned my Disney Buddy from back home, Lindsey, who was one of my only friends from home who visited me during my first program, was on her first program at Disneyland and we were DYING to meet up. We got to go out to breakfast at Denny's, but were really hoping to hang out in the parks. Luckily, my day off coincided with her so we were going to hang out a bit on this day so per Timmy fashion, I woke up after a lovely day of making magic again to go experience it!

I had some minor issues at the gate once again with my pass, but they were very quick about it with me being under the exceptions log and all and I was in. 





On Main Street, I came across an old familiar favorite...

*Click to watch!*




Dapper Dans are still just as fabulous at Disneyland as at World. And I love the spots they get to choose from out here as well as their cameos in certain shows on Main Street. But I'm getting ahead of myself since this was actually the first time I had seen them since being at Disneyland. 

Anyways, I was texting Lindsey asking where she was at and she told me they were all eating at Hungry Bear so I headed on over to Critter Country, somehow unamazed by the fact I knew Disneyland like the back of my hand already. I had no issue finding her amongst some old and new friends of mine. Lindsey's former roommate Jocelyn, who I met during my first program while she was working as an Attractions Cast Member at Jungle Cruise (aka a Skipper), was there visiting then I got to meet other Lindsay, who I think was close with Jocelyn and Jessi, an AP that Lindsey had befriended and I came to find out was actually the best friend of one of my close friends at school, Kristen. Small small world lol I didn't get anything at Hungry Bear and just waited until they were finished. 

I had grabbed an FP real quick for Splash Mountain on my way over because they were not going fast whatsoever and it wasn't a super chilly day so I thought what better time to see how I liked it. Lindsay was all about that, but when we got over to the kiosks, the times were very separate and we didn't want to wait too long so we decided we would try to sneak her in with me while the rest of them headed off for their FPs at Indiana Jones. We said we'd meet up with them later in Tomorrowland. 

Lindsay and I had time so we hopped onto Winnie the Pooh which was a walk-on. Nothing interesting to write about that especially since I don't have any pictures, but I know we passed the time somehow. When we got out, it was in the pre-grace period for my FP so we hopped in line for Splash.

The CM was a bit skep of us, mostly because Lindsay kinda dragged on about her story about why she didn't have an FP and I did. But also the CM just seemed a bit stingy but she let her in and told us to let the CM up ahead to know what happened. It was all gucci from there, granted the line was rather slow but eventually I got to have my first ride on DL's Splash Mountain!

*Click to watch!*








Yup, that's us all the way in the back, blocked by hands up front. Cute. 

My thoughts? WDW's is better. Not just because the seating is FAR more comfortable, but the attraction itself feels longer, a bit more put together with better sets and story. I loved how the foreboding part lasts a bit longer with the harsh lullaby of the bunny rabbits and the boat at the end is GORGEOUS, but WDW is just a better ride overall. I could ride WDW's over and over. This... it was one and done tbh. 

One and done and off to Tomorrowland!

I was texting Lindsey who had already beat us to Tomorrowland off of Indy and was waiting inside the little shop with all the Stitch merch. Lindsey's a BIG Stitch fan so she was living for this and found this huge Stitch plush that we equally fantasized about having a plush for. Then I found A MASSIVE ANGEL PLUSH and fell IN LOVE, giving my fantasies about owning this perfect pillow. All that led eventually to a photoshoot.













Look at us Disney buddies! We so cute. 

After that, we walked back out into Tomorrowland to find this...

*Click to watch!*




If you didn't know, Tomorrowland was basically a makeshift Star Wars Land at the time playing the Star Wars score instead of the usual Tomorrowland score with lots of advertisements for Solo and things like the March of the First Order and Hyperspace Mountain going on. We had come into the land just as the Imperial March was about to happen and the land was already overrun by Stormtroopers wild. But the thing that had me most wigged was CAPTAIN PHASMA WAS OUT AND WALKING! Like I saw the March of the First Order NUMEROUS times at DHS, but that was the only time you saw her. Here at Disneyland, bless their souls, she walks around a bit before the March and well, we had a little conversation with the Stormtrooper General.

*Click to watch!*




For the record, I only side with the Sith, not the First Order. Kylo "Temper Tantrum" Ren... could never bow to that. EVER. I'm Resistance 100% over there. For Phasma... I have no backbone. I boldly express my loyalty as she said. 

We weren't in the mood to get caught in the madness of the March so we headed off to Fantasyland to see how long the lines were for some of the dark rides since there were a few I had yet to ride. We stopped for a minute by Snow White's adorable wishing well because who doesn't love this? If you say you don't, please exit the TR because I won't tolerate such slander. It is precious and OG and we don't fight that here.

*Click to watch!*




From there, we went on a dark ride tour that began with Snow White's Adventures, a nostalgia trip for me whose first ride EVER in a Disney park was the final incarnation of Magic Kingdom's Snow White's Scary Adventures. I miss her but we got Fairytale Hall and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train in her place so I'm not totally upset. And I mean, Disneyland's has the cooler facade and queue.

*Click to watch!*




The wait wasn't the greatest and the queue is pretty cramped because DISNEYLAND but we made it through and got a cute selfie before we headed off into the story of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.





I gotta say, all things considered about this attraction and its tumultuous history in ALL the Disney parks, I thought Magic Kingdom's was better. It had a more cohesive storyline whereas this kinda just jumbled everything together. It also didn't have Dopey waving goodbye at the end which was always my favorite part. Another one and done for the day. 

I believe we also did Pinocchio's Daring Journey, which I had done before. Or we didn't since I recall one of the attractions being down and us deciding to head out. They had been in the park all morning and I came later in the day so I was up for anything. However, Lindsey & Jessi requested that we find a Photopass photographers to get some group photos. We went out by the well and there was one who was ignored considering she wasn't exactly in front of the Castle so we had some fun with her and honestly one of the best photoshoots of my life. Enjoy:





























It was so much fun. And yeah, I totally was mugging hard for the camera but when you this photogenic why not mug? Hehe KIDDING. 

After that, we peaced out and headed on over to DCA. I believe Jocelyn and Lindsay might've headed off elsewhere at this point but Lindsey, Jessi & I had a certain special friend of Mickey Mouse to meet so we were going to find that lucky guy. 

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> We stopped for a minute by Snow White's adorable wishing well because who doesn't love this?


Seriously adorable.  I do love Snow White, and Dopey, of course!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> It was so much fun. And yeah, I totally was mugging hard for the camera but when you this photogenic why not mug? Hehe KIDDING.


Every single one of those pics was seriously adorable!! Love 'em all.  PS Does your friend have a Cast Member Spirit Jersey on!?  #goals


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Seriously adorable.  I do love Snow White, and Dopey, of course!



You'd love this little corner of Fantasyland. Wishing Wells are just so magical for me but this one's my fave (sorry Cindy).



missjackiemcg said:


> Every single one of those pics was seriously adorable!! Love 'em all.  PS Does your friend have a Cast Member Spirit Jersey on!?  #goals



Awww thank you! We all had so much fun. And yes, she is! I have one too. Mine's pink and the font on the back is different with a Mickey separating the two words. I love it so much.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Mine's pink and the font on the back is different with a Mickey separating the two words. I love it so much.


Amazing!


----------



## MeghanEmily

Oh my goodness, your pictures with the giant Stitch and Angel plush are presh!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds so much fun! That group photoshoot came out awesome!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Oh my goodness, your pictures with the giant Stitch and Angel plush are presh!!



Thank you! We were so happy to have found both of them. 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds so much fun! That group photoshoot came out awesome!



IT WAS! And thank you. Glad our goofiness looks awesome


----------



## thumper*

Hum I haven't ever seen Angel what is she/it from? Glad you got to meet up with Lindsey.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> Hum I haven't ever seen Angel what is she/it from? Glad you got to meet up with Lindsey.



Angel is from the Lilo and Stitch TV series. She's kinda Stitch's love interest. She's VERY popular in Japan.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Is This Amount of Fun at DCA Allowed?*
_5/28/18: Disney Buddies Unite!_

When we last left off, we were on our way to DCA. On the way there, I got a text from my friend Lakeland saying she was in the park and wanted to meet up. I let her know we were headed into DCA and to keep me posted when she got here.

In the mean time, we saw a cute reminder of what day this was:




Oh yup, that's a thing!

We had other plans to attend to though. Involving a certain OG Mickey Mouse...

Do you know who I'm talking about?

If you do, you know I've been very very VERY sad that he's now cut from DCA but this was my first time meeting *OSWALD*!

Sort of.

He was right by the gate as we expected so we ran right up to him but the host told us he was finishing up for the day. We were very sad, especially Lindsey who ADORES him, and began walking away when the host ran up to us and told her, "You can walk with him if you want." We were ALL about that so we ran back and got to have a little walk with Oswald the Lucky Rabbit.





*Click to watch!*








It was a short time spent with the Lucky Rabbit, but a fun one nonetheless. 

I hadn't received a text from Lakeland yet and the rest of the crew let me know they had an FP for Radiator Springs Racers and they wanted to let me join so we headed on over thattaways. There, we had a much easier time letting me sneak in on their FastPass. For the most part, they didn't care since I was just one more no big deal. Even Jocelyn, a former Attractions CM, said she'd let people do that all the time if at least they had had the decency to make a FP and not lie about it. *coughAPscough* 

Anyways, we sped through the line which made Lindsey and Jessi a bit nervous as they are not big thrill seekers while Lindsay, Jocelyn and myself were and RSR is not a scary attraction so we didn't get it but this was the peak of them actually doing a fast ride so we were there for it. And I mean, we did get a quality ride photo in the end:





We also saw Mater driving by as we came back into Radiator Springs:

*Click to watch!*




Lindsey and Jessi had suggested after RSR that we go meet Anna & Elsa. At the time, I was still in my stubbornly anti-Frozen phase, but I said I would go. Lakeland had caught up with us and decided to join us for Anna & Elsa. Before we entered the Animation Academy, we had to take a moment at the Pixie Dust wall at the entrance.









Honestly hate these photos, but why not post for the heckuvit? After we had all finished our photoshoots, we headed on in and hopped in line for the monarchy of Arendelle.

We had a typically long and dragging wait for Anna and Elsa, that we entertained ourselves during fairly well.

*Click to watch!*




 We're all fairly good at starting up convos with CMs. We also had a family that tried to cut us so we had to put up with that. The moment we realized what they were doing they actually started talking trash about us. It was hysterical. Cannot stand families that think they are entitled over adults or older kids waiting in line to meet characters. Check yourself and be patient hons, you'll meet them eventually. Soon enough, we were ushered on into the Royal Welcome room. The two Frozen ladies seemed a bit overwhelmed by us so I never even really got to say hi. We came in, said like one or two things as a group to each of them, then got a group photo.





I suggested a Disney buddy photo would be fabulous here so we got one of those too.





Then, Lindsey got an individual as did Jessi. Finally, we said goodbye to the sisters of Arendelle who were totally ready to head home and build a snowman after us. 

When we left, Lindsey announced that they had FPs for Soarin' they wanted to go use. I had rode it the other night and Lakeland had said she wasn't in the mood to ride either so we split off from them. We checked out the Marvel area and BVS for anyone who was out meeting and found nobody. We asked some CMs in the Marvel area about Thor and Gamora since we both really wanted to meet them and they said they wouldn't be out for awhile so Lakeland and I decided to head elsewhere. She had been wanting to do some of the attractions with shorter waits. I said the still open Pier rides would be a good place to start. 

We first hit up The Little Mermaid, a familiar favorite for us WDWCPs.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch*




After, we saw that Golden Zephyr was at its usual short wait. Neither of us had ever rode before so we hopped in line. I ended up live streaming our entire ride so hope you enjoy a full ride through of Golden Zephyr lol

*Click to watch!*




It was nice. Golden Zephyr and Silly Symphony Swings are essentially the same experience except the locations and ride vehicles. They are nice to have a breezy break

Nonetheless, we decided that Swings was the next one we wanted to hit.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Honestly, these flying Pier attractions are so perfect at Golden Hour. Ugh, I was LIVING. 

We decided to forego Jumpin' Jellyfish and Goofy's Sky School for another time and make our way back to go meet Gamora and Thor for their last set. By the time we had gotten to Bugs Land, I had gotten a text from Lindsey saying her and the other half of our squad were getting drinks in Hollywoodland and that we should reconvene. I said we would, but Lakeland & I had some appointments to attend to in the land of Bugs.

Particularly with a beautiful butterfly (read: caterpillar)!

*Click to watch!*




Heimlich & co. were going to be leaving after my program ended so it was CORRECT to stop by and give him some love. We also gave Francis some love... as much as we can for a bug but not a lady that is a cheap knock-off of the teacups. You didn't hear it from me though.

After Francis, we headed to Hollywood since it was getting close to time for Thor & Gamora and the squad was going to be nearby. We didn't see Lindsey and co. anywhere so we immediately grabbed a spot in line for Gamora and Thor. Not long after getting in line, Lindsay found us bringing everyone with her. We came to find out they had had a few drinks and were feeling pretty good. Jessi even warned us, regalling the story of a tipsy Lindsey once telling Kylo Ren to add a little sparkle to his life. Oh boy, who knows what she would tell Gams and the God of Thunder. Whew.

Let us see what went down...













Photopass got better photos but they were put on Lindsay's card so I never got possession of any of those photos. I still remember a quality interaction with this unlikely pairing. Thor kinda dominated the M&G and I mean... Thunder man was looking GOOD today. ANYWAYS, we asked him about Loki for some reason and he told us about this story where he dropped his hammer on Loki's cape and how Loki never got up since he didn't want to admit to being lesser than his brother. It was great. Gamora wasn't having it. I asked her about if it reminded her of Starlord and she said, "Don't even get me started." It was hysterical. After all this talk about the other avengers, we decided to bring them into our photo so Gamora ran down the line asking for our favorite Avenger and here was the resulting photo.




From Gamora to Thor: Gamora, The Hulk (or maybe Black Widow?), faux Gamora, Doctor Strange, Captain America, Thor

With Gamora being my fave Avenger, I asked if I could have a separate photo with her.





It honestly was a great time and I'm so sad about it because it was the only time I ever met them together before they both stopped meeting regularly. Don't worry though, Gamora and I became fairly good friends but it wasn't the same without Thor even if Gams is my fave. I'm just glad to have such a cool memory with them like this.

Once we had gotten out of the M&G area and the line, Lindsey & co. said they were going to head on over to Paradise Park to drink and then grab a spot for Paint. Lakeland and I noted we had plenty of time so we decided to go see if we could catch the characters we missed on Buena Vista Street (BVS) and would meet up with them later. Let's see how it went down this time around. 

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

Oh, Oswald  I'd love to meet him!!  At least you got a chance to walk with him a bit!!  Love your friend's face in that pic!! She is SO happy!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, Oswald  I'd love to meet him!!  At least you got a chance to walk with him a bit!!  Love your friend's face in that pic!! She is SO happy!



He's so precious. They unfortunately recently cut him from Buena Vista Street along with many others around the park so no more Oswald at DCA.  It was fun while it lasted. 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like so much fun!!



SOOOO much fun!


----------



## thumper*

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Angel is from the Lilo and Stitch TV series. She's kinda Stitch's love interest. She's VERY popular in Japan.


 LOL I didn't even know Stitch had a TV program.


----------



## Spencer Wright

Following!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Spencer Wright said:


> Following!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Best Paint The Night Lead EVER*
_5/28/18: Disney Buddies Unite!_

Lakeland and I's destination was Buena Vista Street so that's where we went. Luckily this time we had better luck and most all characters were out, probably getting in their last rounds with the locals of BVS. Daisy was the first we noticed by Carthay Circle so we hopped in line for her.

















When we met her, Lakeland went first. Daisy grabbed Lakeland's hand the minute she walked up and twirled her around and danced with her. It was the cutest thing and they had such a nice little chat, Daisy complementing her on her braids and her outfit in general, even if we were in our sweatshirts at this point. It was so sweet.

Then, it was my turn and if you know me, Daisy and I are a whole different kind of M&G breed. Daisy is a runway icon so what happens? A super fashionable PHOTOSHOOT.

























Ugh, so fabulous seeing that Queen especially in her FIERCE BVS outfit. Again, WE STAN.

And off it was to see another Queen as Minnie had just popped out by Elias & co. with Mickey not far behind her. We decided to see her first because OUR BOSS'S BOSS (which we did tell her hehe).

































She was so sweet as always. Obviously we were having a nice little love fest and I think I told her about my CP. I can't remember what exactly happened with Lakeland except her getting Minnie's autograph for her book like she did with every character. (Personally it's not my gig since it takes away from the actual interaction for me.)

After Minnie, we had to see Mickey!









Not much to write back about that one. Mickey was a busy mouse that night and needed to get through photos quick. 

After that, we decided we wanted to go to Cars Land since the neon would be on and I think I was hungry so I probably got some cone-conction, most likely the Bacon Mac N Cheese and then just took a few vids of that lovely atmosphere.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Rachel had messaged us at this point asking if we were in the park. Lakeland told her we were going to watch Paint soon and we'd meet her at a spot. Just some background to this situation, there was some drama with Rachel that eventually led to her being cut off from the friends group and the apartment she was in at this time and it kinda started around this night. Like we genuinely weren't wanting to be around her, but the drama hadn't hit us hard so we were being nice. We did need to find a Paint spot so we headed through Pacific Wharf to find a spot.

On our way through the back of Cars Land, we noticed how pretty RSR looked this late at night and had to get a few pics. This family even saw us taking pics and asked if we wanted some with the two of us. It was so nice and so we ended up with a duo photo too.

















The family also told us that they were from areas where this type of natural architecture was their backyard and it was never nearly this pretty. Wow, props to Disney Imagineering on the landscape design of RSR. 

After taking some photos for them, we were on our way to finding a spot. We looked at the area near Bugs Land and Cars Land and found the area in front of the waterfall by the winery was EMPTY so we grabbed it. I texted Lindsey & co. about our spot while Lakeland told Rachel. I got a text back saying that Lindsey & co. had already grabbed another spot and they were staying there, which kinda left me in a predicament. Rachel caught up with us as I was discussing with Lakeland what to do. I eventually decided I would see where they were seated and decide if I wanted to stay with them or not. I'd already hung out with her and Rachel for a few days so the odds were more in Lindsey and co.'s favor. 

In the end, they also ended up having the better spot all the way by the Pier gate where the parade started. We had a whole spot for us to dance around in and we wouldn't have to wait forever for the parade to come through. I told Lakeland by now I definitely was staying and bless me for doing so because it was LIT and all kicked off by THE best Paint The Night lead EVER.

If you aren't familiar with the Disney hierarchy system, there is regular Cast Members (Part Time, Full Time, CPs, etc.) then above them are trainers who are usually also leads who coordinate the other CMs then above them are the Managers who are the big ones and there are more above them that lead all the way up to Bob Chapek. We're not going to dig that much. Anyways, leads cover all lines of business including the crowd control or Guest Services Operations (GSO), which included a team for Paint The Night, usually consisting of Attractions Cast Members. Well, by the gate, there was one lead that always got the crowd super hyped right before the Parade began. I've since found out that this lead is in the running to become one of the Disneyland Ambassadors which is AMAZING and honestly she deserves it. My proof?

*Click to watch!*




Yeah, she's fabulous and reminded me A LOT of the manager of the DCP at Disneyland, who was a former ambassador for the park back in the early 00s. Hopefully I'll find out she was chosen to replace Mikey and Alexa, who I happened to meet a few times but that's another story for another day.

Anyway, it was time for the LOML to come by and I was HYPE tonight as was the whole squad. Oh, nothing gets CPs this hype like Paint. It's facts and they must be repeated.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




You think I'd ever tire of this parade? Nah, I never would. Cars dancers, my princess queens, PinWheel baes, etc. I needed them on the daily or life would've been HARD. After that, we were all pretty tired so we decided to head out. I asked Lindsey if she could drive me back. Unfortunately, she wasn't even the one who drove to Disneyland, it was Jessi so all of them could save gas. Bless her heart, I'd made a good impression and she was more than happy to drive me to Lindsey's place so she could drive me back to Carnegie. It actually wasn't that bad or complicated of a journey as Lindsey literally was basically right down the street. Not that I ever walked to her apartment (no no no), but she was close enough for a quick drive like that and soon I was back home. I hugged her goodbye and went in for an early wind down. I let Lakeland know I had left on the drive to which she told me they had left early too so it was nbd that I wasn't around.

I wasn't exactly "pass out in my bed now" tired, just tired enough to not stick around a Disney Park. I decided it was the perfect time to decorate the cork board that was in my room and I was pretty proud of how it turned out. I added some things later but this was the original lerk. What do you think?





Not sure where I put the Solo poster, but I have those park maps on the fabric board on my desk in my apartment now. Always a piece of Disneyland and Pixar Fest with me. 

Well, that essentially ended this entire day of Disney Buddies. I believe I was going straight into On-The-Job training so I had that long week ahead. Don't worry, those long days of training didn't deter me much, we have two plus months worth of adventures and fun stories to tell. Stick around, you won't want to miss A THING!

Continue Here​


----------



## Spencer Wright

That parade looks stunning!! (I am starting to learn more about DLR).

Everything there looks beautiful!  The parade will be an absolute must-do on my first visit.


----------



## Spencer Wright

PlutosRHM55 said:


> ​






Hey man, awesome pics with the Evil Queen and Peter Pan!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> You think I'd ever tire of this parade? Nah, I never would. Cars dancers, my princess queens, PinWheel baes, etc. I needed them on the daily or life would've been HARD.


I love YOUR love for Paint the Night!!!  Now, I will just keep crossing my fingers that it's still there in a couple of years because I've decided I should plan a trip to Disneyland for my 40th birthday.  #FINALLY



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Not sure where I put the Solo poster, but I have those park maps on the fabric board on my desk in my apartment now. Always a piece of Disneyland and Pixar Fest with me.


I remember when I'd move into my new dorm room each year of college, decorating my bulletin board (and hooking up my stereo) was top on my to-do list!


----------



## Tink2Day

Oh my, I almost missed your report!!!
My office is merging with another and for some reason I am the person everyone is counting on to get both offices lined out and showing a profit.....
uh okay, maybe it's time for me to go work at Disney for a paltry sum and enjoy my retirement...(not sure the fam would approve).
Anyway, looking forward to the recap.

By the way Timmy, you'll find your place in the world, neither I with an El Ed degree nor my sister with a Computer Science degree even use them in our current professions. So don't worry your pretty little head about it! (old timer expression)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Spencer Wright said:


> That parade looks stunning!! (I am starting to learn more about DLR).
> 
> Everything there looks beautiful!  The parade will be an absolute must-do on my first visit.



Paint the Night is the best thing Disney has ever done. Unfortunately, its last day at DCA is November 7th so it won't be around any longer 



Spencer Wright said:


> Hey man, awesome pics with the Evil Queen and Peter Pan!



Thank you! I love those two. So much fun!



missjackiemcg said:


> I love YOUR love for Paint the Night!!!  Now, I will just keep crossing my fingers that it's still there in a couple of years because I've decided I should plan a trip to Disneyland for my 40th birthday.  #FINALLY



I would DIE for that parade. No lie. Hopefully, even though it is leaving again tomorrow, it will be back since it's so popular. I'm sending all the pixie dust into the universe in the hope that happens. I will be very sad otherwise.



missjackiemcg said:


> I remember when I'd move into my new dorm room each year of college, decorating my bulletin board (and hooking up my stereo) was top on my to-do list!



I'd love to have a stereo or be allowed to have one. Alas a bulletin board is always important to me. Best way of personalization aside from my posters and rainbow flag.



Tink2Day said:


> Oh my, I almost missed your report!!!
> My office is merging with another and for some reason I am the person everyone is counting on to get both offices lined out and showing a profit.....
> uh okay, maybe it's time for me to go work at Disney for a paltry sum and enjoy my retirement...(not sure the fam would approve).
> Anyway, looking forward to the recap.
> 
> By the way Timmy, you'll find your place in the world, neither I with an El Ed degree nor my sister with a Computer Science degree even use them in our current professions. So don't worry your pretty little head about it! (old timer expression)



Omg you found me! So glad you're here! 

Lol why is that me? My happiness I value more than making a really good wage. Disney over any profitable job lmao (jk... maybe)

I really appreciate that. It's been a bit rough regarding me finding a post-grad job and I've needed some support in knowing that hope isn't lost. But I hope opportunities start popping up sooner than later. *fingers crossed*


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I would DIE for that parade. No lie. Hopefully, even though it is leaving again tomorrow, it will be back since it's so popular. I'm sending all the pixie dust into the universe in the hope that happens. I will be very sad otherwise.


Good Lord, how did I miss that announcement!?!  I will cross my fingers, arms, eyes, etc. that it comes back ASAP....at least by 2020


----------



## missangelalexis

Adorable pics with Daisy, Minnie & Mickey! Sounds like an awesome PTN viewing, that CM looks like a blast!!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

Ugh every time you post an update it makes me want to hop on a plane to Cali! One day, I will make it to DLR.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Good Lord, how did I miss that announcement!?!  I will cross my fingers, arms, eyes, etc. that it comes back ASAP....at least by 2020



What a dream that would be. *fingers crossed*



missangelalexis said:


> Adorable pics with Daisy, Minnie & Mickey! Sounds like an awesome PTN viewing, that CM looks like a blast!!



Thank you! And it was. Definitely one I can remember most vividly even outside of the videos I took.



the2ndstar2theright said:


> Ugh every time you post an update it makes me want to hop on a plane to Cali! One day, I will make it to DLR.



DO IT. You MUST. Sending pixie dust your way so it may be so!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Never Forget The Day I Sang to My Puppy Prince*
_6/2/18: Disneyland With My New CP Besties_

We've now made quite the jump in this "highlights report" that will be one long 24 day vacation of sorts. It's been a minute since my last adventure in the park and in that time, I've essentially finished training which means I'm on a regular work schedule meaning I made daily visits to the park in order to make it to my shifts on time and not stress about catching the bus on time. The bus was never on time. 

The curse of TranStar truly follows one forever.






Curse intact, I hopped on the 10 bus, got myself to Disneyland, went through Harbor Pointe to drop off my bag with my costume and other essentials in my locker then popped back out into the Esplanade. A truly perfect daily routine. 

Forgetting one thing though!





My ticket to happiness and YUP, NO PROBLEMS AT THE MAIN GATE. I would give them my blue ID, they'd pop out whatever iconic Pixar duo was in the stars for me, take my pic and I was on my way for a jaunt in the magic. Oh blessed day! 






I checked the Disneyland app to see the times of certain characters and I saw Aurora would be coming out by the Wishing Well soon! I had yet to meet her since having park access so I thought better now than never that I stop by. When I got there, the line had already formed but it wasn't too too long so I grabbed my spot and was ready to wait it out.





As I waited, Gaston started to make his way through into the main courtyard of Fantasyland so I pulled out my phone just as he was about to pass and... well...

*Click to watch!*









Needless to say, the thoughts going through my head after that moment are not appropriate for a family event like the DISBoards. It seriously was too much for my poor gay heart to take though. Ugh, GASTONNNNN.

Not long after he passed and had distracted me sufficiently, along with many others in line, Aurora showed up. The Queen of my Childhood was here and I was so excited to finally get to meet her in such a picturesque spot. 





















She was as sweet as the Briar Rose she is named after and as I remembered. She was gagging over my outfit choice since I matched her and Flora. Then she noticed my bracelets which included a blue one for Merryweather. We definitely needed to get green for Fauna. She is the mediator of the bunch so she is necessary. I also had to tell her how much I loved her adorable castle and her story. Overall, it was a lovely overdue visit. I'd definitely be back to say hi to her again.

Ducking out into the main courtyard of Fantasyland, possibly wanting to follow Gaston... possibly not, I realized I hadn't visited Toontown since I'd been here. So deep deep DEEP into Fantasyland I traversed until I passed under the cutest little sign.

*Click to watch!*




In Toontown, the first house I came upon was Goofy's and lo-and-behold the man himself was standing outside. He had a very short line that looked like it might be close to being cut off since his host was watching the end of it very closely I got in.

He was very gracious when I got to the front, especially when I complimented his house.









I asked him about Max and why he wasn't around. Goofy pointed to the second floor of his house and he told me he was sleeping. I told him I should be more like Max in that instance. Goofy happily agreed, being that I probably was one of my many visitors since the park opened a few hours earlier. He still had a minute for a photo...





...and a hug goodbye.





As if on cue, right outside of Goofy's abode was another fave pup mine, more fave one might say...

*Click to watch!*




If you didn't watch the video, YOU NEED TO WATCH IT. Keeping it short, Pluto was dancing his best life out in Toontown and being the loud mouth I am and a lover of a more pop variety of music said to Pluto that he needed better music. He then ran up to me and asked me to sing for him. Pretty sure the dog had my tongue because I was like "WHOA me sing let's not." I am a musical theater child, but singing is not my strong point. The practice I do on my singing far outweighs that of my dancing practice or learning lines. He insisted as did his house. I asked him what song I should sing and the host suggested, "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse." If you know that song, it's pretty repetitive but for my boy I DID IT. A huge mob surrounding us including a child who tried to interrupt our little moment. The host stepped in luckily and blocked the kid off. After I was done, Pluto gave me a big hug, pointed at my phone to signal a commemorative photo.













So yeah, that was the story of the time I sang to Pluto in Toontown. Unexpected, unplanned and I'm not sure I would do again. I don't get sunburnt but having me do wild things, as much as I agree to them, makes me red red RED. 

After the occasion, I decided I was in need of some sustenance so off to New Orleans Square it was! And for those of you who followed my adventures on Instagram know this could only mean one thing...

*MINT JULEP BAR!*





Thank goodness for that CM discount or I would've gone so broke on my Mint Juleps and Mickey Beignets but GURL they were addictive! And I'd down them so so quick. Hence why they eventually became my brand on Twitter and... yeah everywhere. Especially after I discovered Ralph Brennan's, but this is getting ahead. Back to the present of this trip report, as I ate them I realized that the Haunted Mansion didn't have a long wait. Then I noticed the times for FPs and they were like... nearly now. I hadn't gone on the Mansion in awhile so I thought "Why not?" I ran to the kiosk, grabbed an FP and after a bathroom break, I was able to hop right in line. 





I believe that I mentioned before that while I prefer Magic Kingdom's Mansion, DL's Mansion from the outside is far prettier. It fits the theming better of New Orleans Square (like what is even its purpose in Liberty Square?) and is so iconic. I grew up with the Disneyland Sing Along VHS so it was always nostalgic walking up to this mansion. But a facade is only a facade for so long when soon you are in the boundless realm of the supernatural.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*








Mansion is Mansion and I always feel right at home after socializing with some grim grinning ghosts. I took a moment to myself to just take in the New Orleans Square outer areas when I noticed that my friends Katie and Monica were in the park. I messaged Katie and asked where they were at and if they wanted to hang out. She was all for it and said that they were at Splash Mountain and to meet them over there. Party of one was about to become party of three!

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> My ticket to happiness and YUP, NO PROBLEMS AT THE MAIN GATE. I would give them my blue ID, they'd pop out whatever iconic Pixar duo was in the stars for me, take my pic and I was on my way for a jaunt in the magic. Oh blessed day!


Sounds like perfection tbh!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


What an incredibly fun and special memory with your favorite dog!!!!   Love this picture so much!


----------



## thumper*

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I was like "WHOA me sing let's not." I am a musical theater child, but singing is not my strong point. The practice I do on my singing far outweighs that of my dancing practice or learning lines. He insisted as did his house. I asked him what song I should sing and the host suggested, "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse." If you know that song, it's pretty repetitive but for my boy I DID IT


That is so awesome


----------



## missangelalexis

Great character photos!! Your moment with Pluto sounded too cute, love the  video!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Sounds like perfection tbh!!



Oh it was. No more waiting unnecessarily long to get into the park.



missjackiemcg said:


> What an incredibly fun and special memory with your favorite dog!!!!   Love this picture so much!



I miss him so so much! I'm giving him the biggest longest happiest most emotional hug ever when I get back and take all the cute photos.



thumper* said:


> That is so awesome



Still lowkey embarrassed by it but ah fun times! 



missangelalexis said:


> Great character photos!! Your moment with Pluto sounded too cute, love the  video!



Thank you! It was. He's so precious. I need to see him again asap.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Queens Introducing Princesses to Princesses and Princes, A Thing*
_6/2/18: Disneyland With My New CP Besties_

In our plans to meet up with one another, Katie & Monica had no issues finding me or I finding them as we walked right up to each other. We were standing right by the Davy Crockett Canoes, which Katie suggested as something to do. I had said before I really wanted to try them out since they are seasonal and not always open so I was all for it and we got in line or a lack thereof, but we were too many for the canoe that was about to leave so we had to wait a few minutes for the next one. Again, a near walk on! I was doing well bypassing waits on this day. 

We were handed our paddles then settled immediately into a spot on the canoe. I wasn't planning on taking out my phone while in the middle of the Rivers of America so I got a selfie before we took off.





And we were off, doing the Davy Crockett thing! I was having a blast. Our guide on the canoe was hilarious cracking a lot of jokes that I'm not sure most normal CMs could get away with but for them I guess it was fine? It was entertaining and I loved just going around the Rivers of America at a very unique perspective. However, not everyone was enjoying the physical workout. People were taking breaks left and right and the guide continued to call them out to light chuckles. Katie, the one who suggested this, was one of them and was like "I didn't expect it to be THIS much of a workout."

Ok sis ok.

Overall, we all agreed it was something you had to do. Maybe not on a super hot day, but for cooler ones it was fun. Even if I was splashed by someone, pretty sure it was Katie even though she denies it. Whatever, it was warm so I dried quickly. Katie and Monica had no plans after this minus so I asked if they wouldn't mind joining me to the Royal Hall. They hadn't been so they were all for it so we trekked back across Disneyland to Fantasy Faire, which was the closest part of Fantasyland to New Orleans Square. I think we might've stopped in Frontierland to get some food or water, I can't remember since I don't have any pics. We did get to the Hall after though.

There was a show going on in the Fantasy Faire Theater so the line for the Hall was very short and we were brought in quickly. A family was ahead of us but I still squealed when I walked in. At this point I had visited the Hall a few times, a regular visitor one might say, and Ariel was a pretty good friend of mine. I really hoped she remembered me though since I only met her a few times now. Luckily, right as we walked up she twirled and came in for a big hug. She was very excited to see me. Love that Angelfish.













*Click to watch!*








Whoever was in the room next to us made the video a bit difficult to hear along with my overbite make me mumble a bit, but I think I brought up something about being a performer. Katie thought Ariel & I were adorable so she had to get a video of us. They also ended up getting photos with her after and had their own little conversations. It was so much fun and it let the family in the next room bump ahead. 

In the next room was us WDWCP's homegurl, Miss Cinderella!

Katie ended up being the first one in the room and near scared herself as well as Cinderella. I still was the first one to go up and talk to her.

























I don't remember what this conversation was about. I'm guessing it was about my day and she probably told us something about her shoes or Jaq and Gus. Y'know typical Cindy conversation topics. She was super chill though and we spent quite a bit of time. Monica and Katie were way too entertained by me meeting characters to care much about getting a photo so after my photo, we all scuttled along into the next room where SURPRISE SURPRISE, Snow White was waiting patiently.









I apologize for the blurryness of the photos by the way. We were testing out Portrait Mode in the Hall and it didn't always work well. Anyways, I don't remember what happened in this conversation, it's been so long and many conversations with Snow later you forget some. I know it was a perfect ending to our time in the Hall though and we left feeling pretty happy with our time in there. As we came out of the exit, we saw that Flynn Rider aka Eugene Fitzherbert was making his way over to his meeting spot so we decided to go hop in line for him. He always had a short wait by himself so once again a walk-up! Slayin the game today I'm tellin ya.













I don't know what I brought up, but Flynn turned to me asked me to smoulder for my friends. I probably said we were nervous to be near a master of smoulder like him or something so... well... this happened:

















He told me I'd practice and that for now, we'd take a nice photo since the smoulder really wasn't my thing.









Yeah, I try to be slick hehe

Monica and Katie both met him separately after me. He hardcore flirted with both of them, checked on them to see if they were ok after the smoulder. It was hilarious. The best was when Flynn was admiring Monica's flower ears and he spotted Aurora passing by from afar. He got her attention and showed her Monica's ears. If you read the bio I made for her, Aurora is Monica's FAVORITE. She adores her hence why Katie made her the pink flower AURORA ears. She was shook. It was so cute and we all got fabulous photos courtesy of Portrait Mode. Far better use out in the sun than in the awful lighting of the Hall.

The Fantasy Faire was beginning a second showing and we saw they hadn't closed off the gates so we decided to hop in and find a spot for ourselves. It was the Beauty and the Beast show (hence why Flynn was out meeting), a personal stage favorite of mine since I starred in my middle school's production of it. And this was a particularly entertaining production.

It even attracted one unlikely but totally likely viewer.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




After the show ended, I said it was best for me to start heading out so I could clock in on time. I'm not sure where either of them headed off to after, but I was back on Main Street enjoying a little of that atmosphere before I ducked backstage.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I didn't stop for much but the lovely voices of the Dapper Dans and I was out and off to work. I can't remember anything particular about the shift on this day. I'm guessing it was lovely and most likely in Grizzly Peak. I was there a lot during the early days of my CP. We'll still say me walking out of Disneyland ended my day though and I'll be back soon with another thrilling adventure in the life of @thatdisneykween!






Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


This is amazing! Sounds like Flynn was totally on point this day!!  He seems to be rather hit or miss in WDW in my experience, so I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## Tink2Day

Your 'smolder'.....on point! Flynn was 'meh' compared to yours. Try that on a cute boy and I'll be reading about your engagement.

Great report as always, looking forward to more.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> This is amazing! Sounds like Flynn was totally on point this day!!  He seems to be rather hit or miss in WDW in my experience, so I'm a bit jealous!



I've loved him on both coasts, but he has NO LINE at Disneyland whereas he is a god basically at WDW so he spends TIME. Too much fun.



Tink2Day said:


> Your 'smolder'.....on point! Flynn was 'meh' compared to yours. Try that on a cute boy and I'll be reading about your engagement.
> 
> Great report as always, looking forward to more.



Omg STOP. It is terrifying. Flynn outdid me by miles. He'd get all the cute boys if he wanted.

Thank you! I'll be updating as much more as I can.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Got super far behind on all my TRs! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Paint the Night is the best thing Disney has ever done. Unfortunately, its last day at DCA is November 7th so it won't be around any longer


I think most people expect it to come back. Maybe after the DCA Food and Wine festival (it’s hard to deal with the parade route and food booths)? 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> So yeah, that was the story of the time I sang to Pluto in Toontown. Unexpected, unplanned and I'm not sure I would do again. I don't get sunburnt but having me do wild things, as much as I agree to them, makes me red red RED.


What an awesome interaction!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> I think most people expect it to come back. Maybe after the DCA Food and Wine festival (it’s hard to deal with the parade route and food booths)?



I heard that was part of the reason it left. I'm still not sure since I heard from some Entertainment friends other things aside from issues with the booths and fitting Paint in there. I just don't want to get my hopes up too high for them to be shattered. 



Lesley Wake said:


> What an awesome interaction!



One of many, just you wait.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a good day in the Hall! And your pics with Flynn are so cute!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a good day in the Hall! And your pics with Flynn are so cute!



It was! And thank you, he's such a dream boat *sigh*


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Down Down Down The Rabbit Hole *
*Part I*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

Picture this: The sun was shining bright. The day was just that perfect temperature. An Incredible day was here for sure! Just for the Parr family, of course.

Most of my friends had seen it the night before, but I had been working until close so I wasn't able to make it to a showing so today I was going to see Incredibles 2. My friend, Kaitlyn and I coordinated our ticket times so we'd be able to see it together. However, that wasn't until later in the day so I had plenty of time to play in the parks beforehand because WHAT ELSE DO YOU DO ON YOUR DAY OFF AND HAVE FREE ACCESS TO THE PARKS?!

If you answered Universal, you either must think you're in California or you're in the wrong area of the interwebs entirely.

Anyways, I got up relatively early and headed straight for the parks. It wasn't super busy, granted I was getting there around 11am which was before the afternoon rush so I wouldn't be running into too much trouble. As I walked into the park, I saw they had special buttons for the Incredibles 2 premiere day and knowing how those tend to run out before my friends get there, I grabbed a few. Here was mine with my Pixar duo for the day:





If it's Joy & Sadness on the park ticket, you know it's gonna be a good day. It would've been cool if it was Edna and Jack-Jack though like on the banner in the Esplanade. That would be the bombdotcom, but alas not the situation by any means so I'll be happy having Joy & Sadness by my side on this day. 

I didn't have any concrete plans, only to make it to the mid-day showing of Incredibles 2 and meet up with Kaitlyn beforehand so we could go in and grab seats together. So I did my usual thing in the parks which usually began with a trip to Fantasy Faire to go say hi to the ladies of the Hall. When I got over to the Hall, the line was literally nonexistent to the point the queue wasn't even used you just walked right in. I saw out of the corner of my eye a familiar winner of the No Belle Prize right before I went in...





After getting in line, I decided to check out a little bit of the show going on over at the Fantasy Faire theater when some other Fantasyland friends came wheeling by...

*Click to watch!*




These are the reasons why Disneyland's Fantasyland is objectively better than Magic Kingdom.

FACTS ARE FACTS AMERICA.






Anyways, it was time to meet the girls and test out the DSLR in the Hall. I'll post both the M&G photos along with the DSLR shots. Yeah, I'm totally showing off hehe









































































Overall, it was a nice visit to the Hall. The host that was there taking photos for me when I was with Cindy and Ariel was super nice and super cute (yes, I was a bit distracted). He even suggested poses for them and I mean the photos all came out really good on my iPhone so FOUR KEYS CARD TO HIM!

He disappeared when I met Snow and another host was there, but he wasn't necessary as Snow became the highlight of the three that day. She immediately took notice of my Figment shirt so we began talking about Disney World, me working there, me working at Disneyland, what we love about Disney World, IT WAS LIKE TALKING TO A FELLOW CP ALUM OR WDW NATIVE OR FORMER CM EXCEPT IT WAS SNOW WHITE. I was talking with her for quite some time and she honestly made my day. I had been missing Disney World and had few people to vent about things I missed so it was nice to have Snow to talk about it with. Gah, love that gem.

After a hug goodbye from Snow, I headed back on out into Fantasyland. I decided to go venture into Toontown to see if Pluto was out. Before I did, I noticed the Pearly Band, Bert and Mary were out performing in front of the Castle so I stopped to watch them.

*Click to watch!*




Stepping in time all the way to Toontown, I discovered Pluto near immediately. He wasn't meeting which seems to be his cup of tea out in Toontown. Him and his host were just wandering around Toontown getting into mischief.

*Click to watch!*




I didn't stay with him for long after because he started playing with select CHILDREN so I headed on back into Fantasyland. As I was walking by the teacups, I noticed the Hatter and Tweedles were out. Hatter's pretty regular at Disneyland usually in this area of Fantasyland or hanging out by Coke Corner. Tweedles really aren't out that often and I saw they were stopping to meet by the Matterhorn so I hopped immediately in line. Then lo-and-behold look who came to join them!

*Click to watch!*




Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Down Down Down The Rabbit Hole *
*Part II*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

LITERALLY EVERYONE FROM WONDERLAND EXCEPT THE TITULAR ALICE WAS OUT BY THE MATTERHORN AND I WAS GOING TO MEET THEM ALL ON MY LONESOME. WHAT I WOW SHOOQ

































I'm not sure I could even remember after what happened. I know the Tweedles and the Queen immediately encroached upon me then Hatter was brought in and the White Rabbit was kind of forgotten. I'm not sure what we talked about. I think the Queen was upset we didn't match even though I said the yellow worked well with her dress. 

Poor White Rabbit.













No trouble finding his way in though in the midst of the chaos. And he was the one in the bunch I hadn't met so after all was said and done I asked for a separate photo which he was more than happy to oblige although he was once again late for a very important date.





If this was only the beginning of my day, for sure I was in for a supremely magical day. I was READY for more!

Continue Here​


----------



## thumper*

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


I love how hatter is peaking around your shoulder.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I saw out of the corner of my eye a familiar winner of the No Belle Prize right before I went in...







PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is super nice!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Snow became the highlight of the three that day. She immediately took notice of my Figment shirt so we began talking about Disney World, me working there, me working at Disneyland, what we love about Disney World, IT WAS LIKE TALKING TO A FELLOW CP ALUM OR WDW NATIVE OR FORMER CM EXCEPT IT WAS SNOW WHITE. I was talking with her for quite some time and she honestly made my day. I had been missing Disney World and had few people to vent about things I missed so it was nice to have Snow to talk about it with. Gah, love that gem.



That's so wonderful! What a little burst of magic! Sounds like just what you needed.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> LITERALLY EVERYONE FROM WONDERLAND EXCEPT THE TITULAR ALICE WAS OUT BY THE MATTERHORN AND I WAS GOING TO MEET THEM ALL ON MY LONESOME. WHAT I WOW SHOOQ



OH MY GAWSH! How exciting!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> I love how hatter is peaking around your shoulder.



He just couldn't not photobomb the perfect photo. 



MeghanEmily said:


>



I'm here all day lol



MeghanEmily said:


> This is super nice!



Thank you! I did my best with that awful hall lighting.



MeghanEmily said:


> That's so wonderful! What a little burst of magic! Sounds like just what you needed.



It was! Ugh, Snow made my day. We stan the OG princess.



MeghanEmily said:


> OH MY GAWSH! How exciting!!



I was actually shaking, it was so amazing. Legendary moment.


----------



## missangelalexis

OMG that pic with the whole Alice gang!!! So jealous, that is amazing!! And I love the solo pic with White Rabbit!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> OMG that pic with the whole Alice gang!!! So jealous, that is amazing!! And I love the solo pic with White Rabbit!



It was so crazy and amazing. Magic was there that day. And thank you, it's one of my faves I've ever taken.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>



O.M.Gawd!!!!!!!


----------



## Tink2Day

Wow you had some amazing M&Gs while in Disneyland Timmy!   Such great photos and memories to get you through the cold winter nights.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> O.M.Gawd!!!!!!!



I KNOW RIGHT!!!



Tink2Day said:


> Wow you had some amazing M&Gs while in Disneyland Timmy!   Such great photos and memories to get you through the cold winter nights.



I really did and omg 110%. These photos save me daily.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*One Does Not Simply Meet Ariel Once A Day *
*Part I*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

This is the point in the trip report or at least on this day where I can't remember what happened next. There is a gap in my snaps and Instagram posts and so on and so forth. Maybe I rode Space Mountain and didn't pose so I didn't take a pic of the on-ride photo? Maybe I watched Jedi Training? Maybe I was in Great Moments or the Main Street Cinema for a bit? I don't know. All I can say is that I did my daily wandering thing and somehow ended up on Main Street where I ran into Ariel! She was heading back to Atlantica but I said hi and she offered to let me take a photo with her before she left.









It was a quick interaction but it was lovely seeing her. I continued on my way back into Disneyland after. I wasn't in the mood for a DCA hop. Kaitlyn was in the park now so I was trying to track her down. She told me she was getting a Dole Whip so I headed over that ways. We near bumped into each other as she had just gotten out of line. She told me how the line as long as it looks wasn't that much of a wait. I didn't have much money so I really couldn't spare any for a Dole Whip but I took note for the time I felt brave enough to wait in the Dole Whip stand heat. 

I asked her what she wanted to do since we still had a bit of time before we had to head to AMC in Downtown Disney (rip) to make it in time for the movie and she said she wanted to meet characters since she knew that was my thing. We were in Adventureland so I said we should see if Moana was out. We got over to the treehouse which is where Moana meets essentially and saw she was there with no line. Kaitlyn was still finishing up her Dole Whip so we took our time walking up to her. A big family kinda cut in front of us right before we got in line so she was able to slurp up the rest of the soft serve before we got to meet Moana.





We did have a nice conversation with her. I had met her recently prior to running off to work so we talked about wayfinding about if Moana had found Hei Hei yet. She lost him in the Land the other day so she sent me off to find him. She said the situation hadn't gotten any better so we promised her we'd bring him back if we found him. Kaitlyn got the autograph and we hugged goodbye then continued on.

I checked the time and saw that Tiana was going to be on the boat soon. Kaitlyn hadn't gotten to meet her and had no clue she only visited on the boat (sometimes in the Hall or at Main Gate fyi), but her regular meeting place was on the Mark Twain so that was the location of choice. Tiana was getting on the boat right as we hopped in line so all was timed perfectly. As soon as they loaded us on, we made a bee line for where she was meeting with guests. Not many were around so we got to spend ample time with the bayou queen.









































I also got some pics of just her, granted the lighting wasn't the greatest for her, but I worked with what I could.













Kaitlyn and I did meet her separately and I again lost access to those photos so I can't share hers but they all were super cute. Tiana was with a familiar friend that I wasn't particularly a fan of, but we had a much better interaction than last time. Much much better. She came off much sweeter, still a little standoffish, but sweeter. 

After meeting her, we noticed the third floor was open which had never happened in my entire time of being at Disneyland so we went up there and decided to have a Photoshoot all around the Mark Twain. It was super fun, especially knowing I was really giving off an Instagrammer aesthetic and Kaitlyn dressed up just for the occasion of photos. Our friendship really worked in this scenario.

























































We were also in awe of the Star Wars Land construction. It looks so good and oddly fits really well with the Frontierland "natural" architecture. I'm so excited to see it when it finally opens. I can tell it's gonna be INCREDIBLE.





Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*One Does Not Simply Meet Ariel Once A Day *
*Part II*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

In our exploration, we ran into Tiana again on the lower deck. I thought it was a great little photo op with our silhouetted backs so I struck up a conversation, exclusively for photo purposes. I believe we talked about tempting Jack Sparrow with some Mint Mojitos to steal us some money to buy beignets from Cafe Orleans. Or at least for me to buy beignets. Tiana makes her own as you know.

































After going through photos and such, we had made it back to the Frontierland landing and were let off the boat. While on the boat, Kaitlyn had mentioned wanting to go back to the Royal Hall so she could meet some more princesses. She was feeling in the mood with her sunflower dress on. I wasn't in the mood to oppose although I had been to the Hall and this would mark a third time seeing Ariel since all three of the regular princesses were still there, I was all for it. I love a Mermaid queen!





























In some ways, this was an even more fun run through the Hall. I tried to get Ariel to take a fishy face photo with me... obviously she'd forgotten how Flounder would do it. Cinderella was definitely the highlight. She was talking with Snow when we walked in and was telling us how she gets the Pixar Play Parade song stuck in our head and asked us about which songs we got stuck in our head. It was quite the casual conversation to have with a princess, but I mean Cindy used to be a scullery maid. She knows that commoner life. Then when we met Snow I asked if she had any ideas for poses and we ended up with a Grumpy photo. Definitely a time in the Hall to be remembered.

When we exited the Hall, we saw Elena was out with very little wait so we decided to go say hola a la corona princesa de Avalor!









She was agradable (lovely) as usual and I believe we told her about our plans to go see Incredibles 2 after meeting her. She thought that sounded so fun. We probably mentioned Jaquins and Avalor in that convo somewhere. Elena definitely got us hyped for the rest of our day even if I had been in the park since that morning.

Indeed though, after meeting Elena we decided it was best to go head on over to AMC and get ourselves prepped to see Incredibles 2. Kaitlyn was worried about the best time to get there, thinking we might not get seats. I told her our tickets were bought so we'd get seats and I think they were reserved so we had little to worry about. When we walked into AMC, it didn't seem too bad. We walked up scanned our tickets, bought popcorn then took some superhero photos with the Incredibles 2 cardboard cut-out.





Fun fact: That cardboard cut out actually ended up in one of the break areas behind Pixar Pier after the DTD AMC closed down. So yup, 'twas not dumped.

When we got to our theater was when we noticed the craziness. There was a line that ran all the way down outside and around the back of the building. We got there early enough we weren't too far back, but seeing that line I took a quick run to the bathroom and switched off with Kaitlyn before finally being let into the theater just in time for the movie to start! 






The one thing I took a pic of while in the theater was this part of the end credits cuz I thought it was cute.





How sweet!

And our consensus?

*Click to watch!*




That pretty much sums it up. We also, like most, LOVED the Edna & Jack-Jack relationship. Like I'm so beyond excited for that Auntie Edna short! It's gonna be amazing. 

Before we left the theater, I checked my phone and got a text from Lindsey and our mutual friend from back home, Jill! Jill, Lindsey and I used to spend a good portion of our summers together. Thanks to Lindsey, this summer wasn't much different AS LINDSEY AND JILL AND SOME OTHER FRIENDS FROM HOME WERE OUTSIDE THE THEATER FOR THE NEXT SHOWING.






Like I mentioned in the video above (which actually happened after this but I felt it fit at that point in my writing), we were on our way to Paint The Night which was happening soon-ish so we were making a mad dash for DCA. I had to say hi so we diverted down the long long line and managed to find them. It was such a happy reunion. They all had just flown in that day so they were gonna be there most of the week. I got to meet up with them later and got to meet princesses with them and take castle photos. At this moment I wasn't sure so I was just glad to see them and told them they were gonna LOOOOOOVVVEEEE Incredibles 2. Kaitlyn and I were in a slight rush so I said goodbye and we were off again, ready to cry our eyes out to Paint The Night!

Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

I don't know if I've mentioned this yet, but I really love your Figment shirt. 

I'm still reading along and enjoying all your photos! (Even if my comment game has been weak as of late.)


----------



## missangelalexis

So many great photos with Tiana! Sounds like a great afternoon and a great time seeing Incredibles 2!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned this yet, but I really love your Figment shirt.
> 
> I'm still reading along and enjoying all your photos! (Even if my comment game has been weak as of late.)



Awww, thank you! I'm actually wearing it as I type this lol

And it's totally ok. My comment game has been awful everywhere. You're doing better than me.



missangelalexis said:


> So many great photos with Tiana! Sounds like a great afternoon and a great time seeing Incredibles 2!



It was! Such a fun day and it only got better.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Truly Bella Notte *
*Part I*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

If you aren't aware at this point, I take scouting out a spot for Paint the Night VERY seriously so it was crucial that Kaitlyn and I had ample time to get a spot after Incredibles 2. We were cutting it close on my behalf, nonetheless we did make it all the way down to Paradise Park and found a spot over there, my new favorite spot to watch hehe Thanks Lindsey & co.!

On our way over I believe I bought a water bottle or got one earlier and saved it for then. Kaitlyn on the other hand needed a bit more nourishment so she left her stuff with me while she went off to go do that. I spent the alone time to catch up on my Instagram since I had gotten behind a little thanks to the day being so active. In the midst of doing this, I looked up and noticed someone walking towards me. It wasn't Kaitlyn but my Twitter/Instagram friend, Lawrence! Lawrence and I had never met before, we only talked over Twitter and had seen each other in passing, but I was in training while he was playing in the parks. He's an AP and is at the parks a lot and is well known to a few. I'm usually one to plan meet ups so this came as a shock he was there. He was carrying around a bread bowl so I let him sit.

We talked and were mostly trying to comprehend that we were finally meeting in person. We'd known each other about a year at this point and never thought we'd meet, but then I moved to California for the summer so it was bound to happen. He asked about what I thought about Cali and I told him I was really enjoying it. I had been able to go to Pride in LA at this point so I gagged about that. He was really glad to hear that. By now, Kaitlyn had come back with her own food so I introduced her to Lawrence. Disney fans always get along so the convo went on right up until Paint talking about Marvel, Lawrence's insane sense of fashion that outdid all of us, etc. etc. It was Lawrence's first time seeing Paint the Night since it had returned for Pixar Fest, which was really exciting and it was my first time watching it while being able to take pics with my DSLR. Oh it was gonna be lit y'all.

Before we knew it, our pow-wow was interrupted by the twinkling sounds of the Paint fairies and Paint was coming through...

































































































After the parade was over, Kaitlyn complained that she was getting no attention cause many performers knew Lawrence and sometimes myself on occasion and were distracted by our cameras. She was being funny about it. We all had a really fun time watching the parade together. Unfortunately, Lawrence did have to leave. He was only on his own because the friend he was with that day had other plans and left him to his own devices. He was going to meet them in DTD so we decided to walk out of the park and brave the crowds together. We split off when we got out to the Esplanade as the fireworks were going off. Kaitlyn & I gave our goodbye hugs to Lawrence and he was on his way. It was really great finally meeting him in person. It sadly was the only time I got to see him the entire time I was in California but we keep in touch.

Kaitlyn and I still had a whole night ahead of us so we made our way to the Disneyland turnstiles trying to stay ahead of the crowds. We both said we'd hide in Hyperspace until the fireworks and Fant crowds dissipated. Bless us we made it to Hyperspace before we caught wind of any of that. We got in the single rider because there's little reason to wait in standby when you know single rider exists for Space at Disneyland. Kaitlyn actually didn't know single rider existed for Hyperspace so I was glad to pass along that info. We weren't in the same vehicle so my ride photo was separate and I managed to outdo everyone.





WERK. 

After, since the fireworks had long been over, we headed into Fantasyland to do some attractions over there. I can't remember exactly if we did Small World or not, but if we did it was the first one we went on. I do however know that we saw there was a really short wait for the Storybook Land Canal Boats and did that. I believe it was my first time on it so I didn't take photos. I thought it was the most adorable thing ever. My favorite part was passing the London park as well as going through the archways into the Cave of Wonders. It all made me so happy and it was so pretty at night. I found out later that the ride gets a lot of flack for being kind of "kiddie", I thought it was charming especially with how each boat is named after a different character and story. I believe we had Wendy on this night, which had me super hype since I LOVE Peter Pan and she represents by far my best qualities.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Truly Bella Notte *
*Part II*
_6/15/18: Incredibles 2 Premiere Day!_

After the canal boats, we hopped in to ride the tea cups. I had put on my spirit jersey back when we were watching Paint because it was getting chilly so I asked Kaitlyn to get some photos of moi on the teacups and wow I was BEAMING.













Also, I am forever confused over the fact that the teacups' wait time DROPS at night. They are a far better attraction at night than during the daytime. The lighting package is fabulous. I mean, Magic Kingdom even decided to copy it as some "special offering" for MNSSHP, but like that's every night at DLR. I digress though. 

I'm not sure if we did Matterhorn or some other Fantasyland attraction after the tea cups or we did multiple rounds on the tea cups. It's fuzzy. It's been awhile and many nights kinda meld into one another. I spent many a magical night in Fantasyland living my best life. I'd seriously die for this Land, it is so perfect. 

STILL DIGRESSING. Let's get back on track.

I first showed Kaitlyn the magic that is Rapunzel's Tower in Fantasyland at night. Not nearly as detailed as the one in Magic Kingdom with the whole land based around it, but seeing Punzie's hair glow. It makes my heart warm. Fantasy Faire is so underrated at night. From there, I asked if we could take some photos by the Wishing Well where I also introduced Kaitlyn to the "I'm Wishing" sequence that's always going off. Let's just say sis had no dry eyes after that. We were however presentable enough for yet another photoshoot.













I was really feeling the cutest on this night. Millennial Pink is truly my color and my aesthetic. 

After Kaitlyn and I had gotten the photos we wanted, we saw the park was closing so we decided to head out feeling fully satisfied with the day we both had. As we came upon Town Square we saw our beloved boss Mickey on his way out. We got so excited to the point that he let us walk with him. The host even took my phone to get some photos even if Mickey wasn't really taking photos anymore.





































*Click to watch!*




To explain all these messy dark photos, I'll begin by saying that as we walked with him I called Mickey my boss and he freaked. He stopped and turned to me and pointed at himself as if to ask, "Me?" To which Kaitlyn and I said, "Yeah!" He was so hyped about this and asked where we worked. Kaitlyn told him she was in Retail and he started shelling out invisible money. Kaitlyn thought he was making it rain but I'm pretty sure he was just counting the money lol It made it more fun. Then he asked me and I told him Custodial and he started sweeping thus the video above. It was such a sweet way to end the night saying goodnight to our sweet lovely boss, especially with how well timed it was to the Disneyland goodnight message. 

And thus our night ended.

As much as this is a highlight Trip Report and all these days are so special, but this one stands out even amongst the highlights. It was one of those perfect days where everything was magical and it felt like life couldn't have been better. I was surrounded by the best people and we all were happy to be around each other and do what the other wanted. We were so grateful for everything and life just looked so good. It was one of those days that was so necessary and really made my whole CP. Gah, I miss it.

There are plenty more days to write about and plenty more amazing memories so no fear, it doesn't end here. Magic is infinite and there are plenty more magical days to come.

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

It seems like this day will be hard to top! SO much magic.  Love the wishing well pics and the magical goodnight with the big boss.  Perfectly perfect.


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

What an amazing day! Your pictures are seriously amazing, and Paint the Night looks just wonderful. I so miss nighttime parades!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> It seems like this day will be hard to top! SO much magic.  Love the wishing well pics and the magical goodnight with the big boss.  Perfectly perfect.



It was pretty hard but there are SOOOO many more magical days ahead, just you wait. 



the2ndstar2theright said:


> What an amazing day! Your pictures are seriously amazing, and Paint the Night looks just wonderful. I so miss nighttime parades!



Thank you! Paint the Night is my fave forever and ever, I miss it so much. I'm praying so hard to the Disney gods it's only temporarily gone. I'm not sure I could set foot into DCA without knowing I'd hear that Owl City bop.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a magical evening from watching Paint, going on rides, and walking out with the boss! Those pics with Mickey are great! And I love the pics by the wishing well too!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a magical evening from watching Paint, going on rides, and walking out with the boss! Those pics with Mickey are great! And I love the pics by the wishing well too!



It really was. I want perfect nights like that again. And thank you, it was such a great day for pics. Ugh the glow was real.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*This Story Is Not All That Happy*
_6/21/18: DCP Summer Alumni Special Event Day!_

I think I should quickly preface this chapter because I think it's important to following the events that unfolded on the day of June 21st, 2018 for Timmy. The fact of the whole matter with this trip report is I was in California for three months, working, playing, developing relationships, etc. etc. Not every day was a good day and some days really weren't or at least didn't start out great. There were days I should've avoided a Disney park altogether. IT HAPPENS. I'm not gonna explicitly say if today was one of those days, but if Lemony Snicket were to write a chapter of this trip report it would be this one. Or the last one. I'm getting ahead of myself.

Today started like any other except there were rumors going around that there would be a soft quiet cast member preview of Pixar Pier. No one knew when it was so you just had to be at the right place at the right time. It was two days before it opened so it could be happening today. I lost a little hope though (it wasn't a great week) and kinda put my faith in the Summer Alumni Exclusive Event I was gonna be going to tonight. It was a small group of us and it lined up perfectly to be a special preview so I was betting on that. I still hoped for some other instance of preview, but that was my last hope. 

It seemed my hopes wouldn't be dashed as after waking up and heading out to the bus, I saw a friend of mine who had just joined the Fall group of CPs at Disneyland had been in Pixar Pier THAT MORNING! I messaged her before getting on the bus and she told me that they were letting CMs in, she wasn't sure for how long so yeah I was in A RUSH to get to DCA and the Pier. 

A bus ride, security check and speedwalk from the Main Gate to Pier, I...

*Click to watch!*




...couldn't get in.

Yup, the cast previews were only for the morning and now was only media previews. Those seemed to sound like they ended just as our Alumni event so again. FINGERS CROSSED. I had had A WEEK, I needed a pick me up.

As luck would have it, I turned around from Pier and Jessi was there with Lindsey and some other friends not far behind. They were trying to see if they could get in to but I had asked a CM and told them it was not to be. Only media and working CMs no one else. Daaarrrnn. I still had the hope of that night to hang onto so I wasn't gonna let it get me down and decided to hang out with a new Lindsey & co. The squad this time only consisted of Lindsey, Jessi and Jessi's friend Adina, who was another Disneygrammer like Jessi. Her insta name is honestly one of my favorites (If you're curious, they are @letsgotodisneyland (Jessi) and @minnieearsandmargaritas (Adina)). 

I had mentioned I wanted some pics at the Buzz wall which they agreed was a great idea. Lindsey had work later so they weren't planning on doing too too much and I had the Alumni event so small things were the gig. However, they all were in the need of some snackage and introduced me to the free bread samples at the Boundin Bread Factory in Pacific Wharf. Bless those bread samples or I would've legit STARVED some days. Then we also stopped at Ghirardelli and continued on towards Hollywoodland to get those Buzz pics. 

Today was also the first day since pay day, which was always a day early for some reason I never figured out (we weren't sure if it's because my bank is on the West Coast or because it's a credit union), I got to show off my new Violet Parr book bag that thus became my new park bag (could fit my DSLR better when I decided to bring it) so it was pretty much the centerpiece of the photoshoot...













But I also decided I needed a boomerang of me going To Infinity and Beyond! 

*Click to watch!*




We also took a ton of photos with the other three and had a Photopass photographer who came over to help us. He was super nice and funny. I don't remember his name but he was very good at suggesting poses and how to set up the photos especially when Lindsey & co. tried to do this photo where Jessi was in the center and Lindsey & Adina were holding up her wings. It ended up coming out really cool so thank you mystery Photopass man! I hope you got all the guest compliments eventually.

After we were finished with that, Adina and I spotted Loki and freaked. Adina wanted a photo so we rushed over to go see him while the other two did... something I can't remember lol. The last time I had met Loki at this point, at least formally, was back in January when him and Thor still met together by the stage instead of Thor and Gamora. The former made more sense but again, not gonna complain about having a Gamora M&G in the park. Anyways, as we walked up, Adina asked for a photo before he could answer, he turned to me and asked, "Don't I know you?" 

When I tell you, the look on Adina's and I's faces were uncanny, I wasn't kidding. He literally ignored the person talking to him to the one taking the photo because he knew me. I was used to characters recognizing me all the time, but NEVER had one remembered me from MONTHS before. Wow, how did I leave THAT good an impression? Anyways, we took the photo for Adina then I got a quick selfie and we had a little conversation probably about how we think he's the true kind of Asgard and Thor didn't deserve it. He liked that a lot. In the middle of the convo, I realized I didn't actually have a proper picture with Loki alone so I asked if I could get one alone but he was off. We followed him for a bit until finally he let us get that second photo and then we were on our way while he hid himself in the line for Cap. Loki seemed to enjoy that area most.

Our photos though! Let's look at those!













We walked away with Adina gagging over the fact that a character recognized me. Apparently it really IS something special when that happens because it never happened to Adina and she definitely has spend ample time at the Disneyland parks before. Wild, I was basically used to it after working in Florida and California, but only for relatively short periods of time so for a local to not be recognized. Really shocked. I'm a rare breed apparently.

We found Lindsey and Jessi again who were planning on heading over to Disneyland for some photoshoots. I decided at this point to split off for a bit since I wanted to spend some more time in DCA since I was meeting up in Disneyland for the Alumni event. I said I would text them to see where they were later on. That sounded like a plan and I headed on to the far part of DCA to the Pixar Pals to see who was hanging out. When I hopped in line, the host said it would be some friends from A Bug's Life. Although I had met Flik a few times before, I'd never met Atta so I was excited for this.









I don't remember what happened when I met them. I think I might've asked them about where they would go once Bugs Land was gone or something or about the Pier. I don't know, today became a weird day so things are even more jumbled than they are on most of these days. Once I left them, I might've gone on Goofy's Sky School through single rider then headed on down towards the entrance of DCA.









The Little Mermaid actually had a fairly short wait for mid-day so I decided to get one ride in on there.

*Click to watch!*




Uplifting, as always. As uplifting as a ride can be when life was looking a bit grim for me.

I was starting to feel the hunger again so I decided to go run over to the Cozy Cone at Cars Land and grab the special Habanero Meatball cone. This was a Pixar Fest special so I'm not sure it's there but it was just as good as the other two. Not as spicy as you'd expect, but very good. Really what I needed to head into the later half of the day.





After devouring that, I decided it was time to head over to Disneyland, although a bit early, I'd go catch up with Lindsey & co. to pass the time. Once I got over there, I decided to do a little artsy photographing on Main Street. 





















Lindsey texted me saying they were in line for something so I said to meet up with me in NOS and I'd catch up with them later. For now, I thought I'd might as well stop by the Hall to say hi to some princess friends.













Another Hall stop that I can't remember much of. I was at the point in my CP where sometimes I would go in the Hall and not even ask for a photo. Today wasn't one of those days and eventually I kinda just always did for the heck of it. I'm sure Ariel and I talked about the color of my tail. Snow and I most likely talked about gooseberry beignets and how we were gonna get Tiana on board with that. Not sure about Cinderella. It might've been a pic and go. Might've been with Snow too. Idk, I'm sure y'all don't care at this point lol 

By the time I got out, Lindsey had said they were shopping around New Orleans Square so I went to go find them. I believe they were in the glass shop. I suggested that we all go get some Mint Juleps since it was STILL hot out and I think we needed it. Lindsey had never had them before so it was a done deal. She was nervous however about spending the money on one even with the discount because she wasn't sure she'd like it. Jessi stepped in and told her that you can ask for a sample for free, no charge. Wish I knew that but I'd always need the full drink because I LOVE ME SOME MINT JULEP. 

The line was fairly long for the bar so while there I brought up Kristen to Jessi since it was such a crazy thing to find out. We were going on and on when I actually got a text from her. I decided, why not FT her while we waited? Jessi thought that would be hilarious so I did. I hadn't talked to Kristen in awhile so it was good to see her and ngl it was fun flaunting Disneyland to her hehe We didn't stay on for long as we got to the front a lot quicker than expected and said goodbye. As I'm typing this, that was the last time I talked to Kristen so HOPEFULLY I'll be seeing her some time soon. Way too much time has passed.

Anyways, everyone but Jessi ended up buying full Mint Juleps. Jessi only got the sample since she wasn't in a big mood for it. Lindsey tried a sample and LOVED it so she immediately got the whole thing. The seating area was pretty full so we sat outside of it. Adina thought it would be cute to get a photo of us drinking the Mint Julep so this ended up on her Instagram. 





But MY BRAND lol

After that, Lindsey said she had to leave soon except she wanted to check in at the Harbour Galley to see if they had gluten free lobster nachos. Lindsey has a lot of allergies so she's always checking if she can get certain things. I think she found out she couldn't because of her lactose intolerance and a certain ingredient that they couldn't remove from the dish. How unfortunate. After that, we all split off. It was getting close to time for me to think about heading to the Small World Mall which was the meeting place for our event. Adina and Jessi were ready to go home so we said our goodbyes and went our separate ways. I stopped by DCA and Pixar Pier to see what was going on, but it looked like nothing had changed. It wasn't looking good for our event, I held onto hope though and headed for the Small World Mall for whatever fate had in store for me and the other Summer Alumni CPs.

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Love this so much!!!! 

What a bummer about missing the Pixar Pier preview


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Love this so much!!!!
> 
> What a bummer about missing the Pixar Pier preview



Probz my fave Boomerang I've ever done.

And yeah, it was, but it really wasn't a huge loss I'd come to figure out.


----------



## missangelalexis

That Buzz wall is so cool, great pics! 

Bummer about the Pixar Pier preview 

Sounds like you were making the best of your day, even if you weren't totally feeling it!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> That Buzz wall is so cool, great pics!



It is and thank you! The walls Disney was making were actually quite fab.



missangelalexis said:


> Bummer about the Pixar Pier preview
> 
> Sounds like you were making the best of your day, even if you weren't totally feeling it!



Yeah, I tried my best to... unfortunately... well I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Hello my darling dear TR readers!*

*Been so so long since I've done a pre-update caption but I think this is important. *

*For those of you who use Flickr for photo sharing know that the site is now phasing out of free near unlimited space. A week after the New Year, you will only be able to have 1000 photos on the site in a free account. I've been using the site since my 2014 Graduation Trip TR which was already well over 1000 photos so I unfortunately will be in the process of taking down all the photos from my previous TRs. I will no longer be using Flickr all that much here on out but as for my past three TRs, the photos there will be going dark so if you would like to take a gander at those before such tragedy befalls them I highly suggest you do so prior to February 5th when they will start to delete photos to get my account down to the 1000 photo mark. *

*Again, this will not change anything in terms of the writing of this report, but I know some newer readers tend to go back and read my old TRs so I thought this was important info to be shared (and also if you're a Flickr user and weren't aware yet). My first two TRs from 2010 and 2011 will remain unchanged too as those photos were posted from Photobucket. *

*I'm not sure if I will go back and re-post the photos. I will have a lot of free time come the New Year because lmao I WILL BE GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE but we shall see. This is my plan for now.*

*And in case I don't update again in time for Christmas, wishing you all a happy holidays! *

*Now onto the update I'm sure you're getting extra ancy about. Enjoy!*

*Just Remember What Your Ole Pal Said...*
_6/21/18: DCP Summer Alumni Special Event Day!_

I came rather early for meeting up for the Alumni event. I was by myself and kinda feeling downtrodden. No one around to distract me. Small World was cute, but even I couldn't look past my emotions to enjoy that stunning facade. I was alone and left with nothing but emotions so I just leaned up against the fence in that area that used to be where the swan boats or whatever they were used to be. Standing there for five minutes, Becky, the manager of the DLRCP, saw me and checked me off. I then spotted Julianna and Kaitlyn so I went to talk with them while we waited for everyone to show up. Unfortunately, Rachel, who at this point was very much not a friend, joined us so I had to sneak away. Luckily, my usually loud personality is weirdly good at blending in so I managed to get away and find Katie, McKenzi, Monica and Damion who I knew she wouldn't go near. 

There was quite a bit of waiting around in the Small World Mall until Becky and Branden, the housing manager, told us we were gonna head over to the event now. I was hoping we were heading out of the park but we went to Tomorrowland.

Not looking good.

I thought maybe we'd be taken backstage over here, but NOPE.

Becky announced we were going to be enjoying the fireworks dessert party at the Skyline Lounge in Tomorrowland, a legendary place in Disneyland that was offering up a pretty unique experience. They also had brought some managers from around the parks to join us.

But it wasn't Pixar Pier.

So my reaction was...






I hate Kylo Ren so you can tell that my use of gif and his personality and the face he is making, I wasn't in a good mood. I'm not gonna go into details with personal problems and make this update a downer even if for the most part I was that way, but this kinda broke me. Even the most arbitrary things could turn my usual optimistic, colorful personality into the male personification of Sadness. Nothing could perk me up. I acted ungrateful and bratty. It wasn't a cute look and everyone around me deserved better. However, I wasn't going to walk away and make myself even look more bratty than I knew I was coming off so here we shall document a particularly telling Skyline Lounge Experience.





The entire experience involved us getting those souvenir lanyards then being led up to the third floor of the Launch Bay building, formerly home of America Sings and Carousel of Progress, where they had various little alcoves set up for us to sit. Before going into those, they had a refreshment bar that we could choose any non-alcoholic beverage that we wanted and as many as we wanted. After getting settled in, we were given these little boxes of desserts.





The box contained grapes, crackers and a cheese spread then the main desserts which consisted of a coconut covered cherry bar, a shortbread frosting filled cookie of sorts and a little chocolate truffle. All were enjoyable. I think we all enjoyed the cherry bar thingey the most. However, no one could tell I was enjoying it since I basically was on the verge of tears or actually crying the entire time. I ate, vented on social media then cried some more. A lot was going on with me and I really regret my behavior, but you can't change much once it's happened. I tried to make the most for what strength I had to fight my emotions. 

The view was pretty lovely. It was cold so they gave us blankets, a few of which had Stormtroopers on it. I of course got my own. Then, in trying to gain a sense of normality, I asked Lakeland, who was there trying to comfort me this entire time, to take a photo of me looking out over tomorrow.













At this point, the comforting was starting to come at me from all directions. Everyone was worried. Most of my friends had not seen me this way so I was getting messages on my phone, friends trying to ask what was wrong, hugs, etc. It was slowly making me feel a little better, but it also was making the emotional breakdowns kinda harder. As this was going on, suddenly I saw out of the corner of my eye, Minnie Mouse! Yup, Minnie was coming around to say hi. I could in NO WAY allow Minnie to see me this way so I did my best to set myself up to be invisible to my boss' boss. However, everyone else was getting photos with her so she of course asked me. I said no and... well...













I couldn't be sad in front of Minnie. No matter how hard I tried. I even ended up getting a photo. Near knocked her over taking it and it's kinda awkward, but hey MAGIC!





We then took some group photos with the squad and the entire CP alumni group. Yeah, I was still moody. Oops.













Cutest little family, isn't it? I didn't really know a few of them, but many are still some of my best friends so it will be my family always and forever. They stick with you in the worst of times for you and always want to see you being your best as any family would do. THESE are the people you find during a College Program. Without them, this night would've been a bust and I would've been mopey and crying the entire time. Somehow they managed to get me to a point where I even watched Together Forever, a fireworks show I wasn't a huge fan of. Still, I found myself teary during the finale and just watching everyone watching. My favorite moment was when our program manager, the former ambassador, Becky running across the lounge to get a photo of the Up house flying between the Matterhorn and Sleeping Beauty Castle. Becky had done the CP 5 times have I mentioned? Yeah, wild. But really, once a CP, always a CP. That joy never leaves and that pure joy is just what I needed tonight and to be surrounded by those who understood that joy. Ah, always got a friend in them.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




The event was technically over after the fireworks and I think I found myself feeling a bit better to not mope. I asked if anyone wanted to go ride Space Mountain (I'm pretty sure Hyperspace was long gone by now) and Lakeland said she would so we left our stuff at the lounge since they said we could come and go as we pleased and ran off to Space single rider. Single rider was a near walk on so we were on and off real quick.





Oh yeah and I was in the front row? WILD. MAGIC. 

After we got off, we went back up to the lounge to find it was getting cleaned up and everyone left. We kinda freaked out since we had a lot of important stuff left. After asking the CMs up there, they told us someone probably grabbed it since they had nothing there. I checked my phone and McKenzi had texted me to tell me that her and Katie grabbed them for us. They were by the hidden bathroom near Autopia so we went over there. They were still in the restroom so we had to wait, but we did get all our stuff back. I asked if anyone was wanting to stick around and unfortunately they all were tired and heading home. I said I was saying which shocked and concerned Lakeland seeing how I was that night. I told her I wouldn't stay long and that I'd be fine. It placated her enough and I bid them all a goodnight.

So how did Timmy McMopity-Mope fair the rest of the night back on his lonesome? 

Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

Sorry to hear you had such a rough night  It happens though. No need to beat yourself up. I'm sure you had your reasons, and your friends know you and understood. I love that when you were in a bad place, Minnie was able to meet you where you were at and give you a little magic to get you through the night.  I'm the queen of allowing myself to get moody and overreacting/letting-small-things-be-that-last-straw-that-breaks-you kinda thing, so I totally understand how crappy this kind of night feels.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a rough night  It happens though. No need to beat yourself up. I'm sure you had your reasons, and your friends know you and understood. I love that when you were in a bad place, Minnie was able to meet you where you were at and give you a little magic to get you through the night.  I'm the queen of allowing myself to get moody and overreacting/letting-small-things-be-that-last-straw-that-breaks-you kinda thing, so I totally understand how crappy this kind of night feels.



Yeah, although it didn't seem apparent immediately, there was a lot going on outside of the immediate issues and it just all came to a head at that night. Bless Minnie for being so patient with me, she really got me to being more myself for the rest of the night. I look back and it really was such a special night that I needed more than I gave credit in the moment. And honestly, I'm probably more a queen of that type of stuff than you but I'm glad someone is around who can understand.


----------



## missjackiemcg

Aww, Timmy, I just wanted to hug you reading that last post  So hard when your emotions get in the way of enjoying things.  Glad Minnie was there to pick up your spirits a bit!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Aw I'm sorry it was such a tough night for you  It;s nice that you had so many people to surround you and comfort you. And those photos of you and Minnie are really cute, I love how you two are holding hands.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Aww, Timmy, I just wanted to hug you reading that last post  So hard when your emotions get in the way of enjoying things.  Glad Minnie was there to pick up your spirits a bit!!



She was so patient, really changed my night having her there to cheer me up. It started off bad but it really got a lot better as things went on.



missangelalexis said:


> Aw I'm sorry it was such a tough night for you  It;s nice that you had so many people to surround you and comfort you. And those photos of you and Minnie are really cute, I love how you two are holding hands.



They all really made it better. All such angels, Minnie included. Wouldn't have found the positives that night without them for sure.


----------



## Tink2Day

I'm so sad you're having to take your pictures down I will so miss seeing that little Timmy who was so thrilled he got to FINALLY go home for the first time.
Great that you had your friends around to try and cheer you up, especially the lovely Ms. Minnie


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> I'm so sad you're having to take your pictures down I will so miss seeing that little Timmy who was so thrilled he got to FINALLY go home for the first time.



Not all of them will be taken down. My first two TRs will remain unchanged since I didn't use Flickr for those photos. 13 and 14 year old Timmy will live on forever there.



Tink2Day said:


> Great that you had your friends around to try and cheer you up, especially the lovely Ms. Minnie



It really was. So blessed to have all of them


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Magical Families Appreciation Chapter*
_6/21/18: DCP Summer Alumni Special Event Day!_

I decided after the night and day and week I had that I'd go lowkey with my next choice ride. I never got to completely ride around Disneyland on the train (still haven't even set foot on the one in MK) so I thought that would be a good thing to check off my bucket list.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I really enjoyed the Disneyland Railroad. I somehow timed it well enough that when I went through New Orleans Square, I could see a bit of Fantasmic with very few getting on or off the train. I mean, once I got back into the station it was the last round of the night for that train specifically. The West diorama and the Dinosaur diorama were also super cool like DINOSAUR level cool. I'd definitely recommend for anyone who needed to wind down for the night or just needs breaks in their day. It's a really relaxing entertaining attraction.

After I got back off at the Main Street station, I decided to head into Fantasyland. Fantasyland always cheered me up. It was still prime hours in the park so most attractions had fairly long waits so I decided to ride the Carousel. I hadn't been on it yet I always loved hearing the music when I walked by and it had no wait soooo why not?









*Click to watch!*




I had been alone and in my feelings so everything was creeping up on me again. Fantasyland did still feel like a safe space, but I needed some time away from people so I went to Fantasy Faire which was 100% completely empty on this night. It was exactly what I needed. I took a moment to check my phone to find even more messages from friends and one from my sisters and well... waterworks. It's amazing how sometimes you can feel so alone then you realize you're not because those who love you truly can really tell and tell you just what you needed to hear. 

*Click to watch!*




Yup, sniffling. It might sound negative but at this point in the night it was what I needed. A nice carthatic release of emotion. It got me centered and ready to finish off the night on a really good note. Wiping away my tears, I decided a Matterhorn ride was necessary so I headed that way. Along the way, I ran into Julianna and Kaitlyn after they were taking photos in front of the castle. I asked what they were doing and they said they were going to Matterhorn to ride because her boyfriend was trying to get to 100 rides on the Matterhorn. I asked if I could join and they were more than happy to let me.

When we got there and met up with Garrett, the line was only 15 minutes so we didn't have to split off in the single rider line. Unfortunately because I was odd friend out, I ended up in front row of the back bobsled on the Tomorrowland side. So it was a rough ride, we all had fun and life seemed normal again. The park was closing and we were tired. They offered to drive me home so we began heading out. Julianna and Garrett were off doing their own thing so I asked Kaitlyn to get some photos of me walking down Main Street at night because WHY NOT?













By the time we finished with the photoshoot, we were all caught up with each other and headed out. Garrett & Julianna had parked the cars in Mickey & Friends so we headed out towards the line for the trams. The line was long and we had time so we decided to use the long way and walk, going through DTD, which really wasn't bad, just a bit confusing at first especially at Mickey & Friends since that structure really is HUGE. But we found the car and headed home. I think I might've hung out in Katie & co.'s apartment after this or I went to bed so this is where our night ended. A day that went really really down to end on a high note. Just a testament to Disney magic. I had the next day off as well and Pixar Pier opening day coming up so I was ready to get back into that positive pixie-dusted spirit! Like always, tomorrow is a new fabulous day. See you then!






Continue Here​


----------



## cindianne320

Hugs, Timmy. Life is so hard sometimes, but there is always a new day. Thanks for sharing your joy and struggles with us. I love hearing about your adventures!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

Sometimes you just need to have that emotional moment before you can get past it. I have definitely been known to put on a sad movie with the intention of it making me cry! I so appreciate your honesty in these posts, and I can't wait to read more about your adventures!


----------



## MeghanEmily

Thanks so much for being willing to share everything with us, not just the easy happy memories. It's always a nice feeling to know when you're having a hard time that your friends really care and know just what to say.


----------



## AJA55

Gotta have the bad days...so you know how good the great days are!  

Way to bounce back! ! !


----------



## PlutosRHM55

cindianne320 said:


> Hugs, Timmy. Life is so hard sometimes, but there is always a new day. Thanks for sharing your joy and struggles with us. I love hearing about your adventures!



Exactly. That's how I always try to think about it. And you're welcome. I'm glad you weren't too turned off by it. Many more adventures and new days to come for sure! 



the2ndstar2theright said:


> Sometimes you just need to have that emotional moment before you can get past it. I have definitely been known to put on a sad movie with the intention of it making me cry! I so appreciate your honesty in these posts, and I can't wait to read more about your adventures!



Actually me though. Sad movies get me through so much. I don't understand those who can't watch them because they are too sad. I need that catharsis. And you're welcome, thank you for appreciating it. I'm glad you're still excited for more adventures even with the prospect of depressing ones. 1



MeghanEmily said:


> Thanks so much for being willing to share everything with us, not just the easy happy memories. It's always a nice feeling to know when you're having a hard time that your friends really care and know just what to say.



I'm naturally an open person even about things I shouldn't be, but I was afraid to share. Glad you all still found it read-able. Having great friends who genuinely care for you truly is a relatable concept. 



AJA55 said:


> Gotta have the bad days...so you know how good the great days are!
> 
> Way to bounce back! ! !



Exactly! I always try to figure a way to bounce back even when I have moments where I don't want to. Luckily I did. And the next day further showed that.


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm glad your night ended on a high note! Spending some alone time on the train and the carousel + getting messages from friends sounds like a good start to lifting your spirits!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> I'm glad your night ended on a high note! Spending some alone time on the train and the carousel + getting messages from friends sounds like a good start to lifting your spirits!



It really was. The perfect medicine. Thank goodness for all of them or I would've been in quite the dark place thereon out. Bless friends and Disney magic


----------



## Tink2Day

So here I am waiting to find out if you're doing another program at Disney.

Hope you had a Happy Christmas! Have a safe and wonderful New Year


----------



## Jaina

The carousel is my favorite. And crying at Disneyland is my least favorite. On our last big family trip, I had a mini meltdown _while_ riding the carousel, and couldn't get it together and stop crying. And I was SO angry, because Disneyland is my happy place, and the carousel is my happy place, so WHY the tears? So dumb. I'm sorry you had to be down while you were there, but happy that you were able to turn it around with some help!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> So here I am waiting to find out if you're doing another program at Disney.
> 
> Hope you had a Happy Christmas! Have a safe and wonderful New Year



You'll be waiting quite awhile. Apps do drop this month but I won't be able to apply until around February. :/

Thank you, I did. Far better than my New Year's. Happy New Year to you as well! 



Jaina said:


> The carousel is my favorite. And crying at Disneyland is my least favorite. On our last big family trip, I had a mini meltdown _while_ riding the carousel, and couldn't get it together and stop crying. And I was SO angry, because Disneyland is my happy place, and the carousel is my happy place, so WHY the tears? So dumb. I'm sorry you had to be down while you were there, but happy that you were able to turn it around with some help!



Awww I'm sorry that happened to you. I almost feel safer when I cry at Disneyland. It seriously is like a home to me rather than just a happy place so I guess when those things happen I don't feel so hard on myself. I try not do it around others because then you get looks and I'm not about getting judged for having emotions, it's human. I think that's the best way to think about it and not get too hard on yourself. You can't stay that sad for too long at Disneyland.


----------



## Tink2Day

Well as long as I know you're applying I can wait.

Sorry your New Year's eve was a bust (?) We had a freak snowstorm out here and when that happens we're stranded.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> Well as long as I know you're applying I can wait.
> 
> Sorry your New Year's eve was a bust (?) We had a freak snowstorm out here and when that happens we're stranded.



Of course I would, especially now I can apply up to a year after graduation. Will be going back one way or another.

Awww I'm sorry about that. But honestly with how my NYE I wish I had stayed put than had gone out it went so awry. Makes sense though for how my 2018 was that it would end that way.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Day Begun By Failing To Get Into Pixar Pier And Not Being Sad About It*
* Part I*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

As I said before, tomorrow is another fabulous day and I was going to make the best of this one. My last day off and tomorrow was the opening for Pixar Pier which I would be getting up extra early to go to. Would I try again to get in today? Probably. Was I gonna be sad and whiney and crabby and bratty about it today?

NOPE. 

We were gonna have the best day ever today whether I liked it or not.






I donned one, in what seems like a plethora, of rainbow tees, grabbed my DSLR, my rainbow Mickey ears and was on my way! Today was gonna be a good day. 






Normally my days began at Disneyland because OG park means first park, however I took things a different route today and went to DCA first. 

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




Yeah, I was still hoping that maybe just maybe I could get into Pixar Pier today. I really was THAT optimistic about life today.

How did that fare me?

*Click to watch!*




Yup, another big Media day. No way was I getting in. Tomorrow it would be then!

I was going to try to compensate for not getting into Pixar Pier so I went over to the Pixar Pals M&G that was by Goofy's Sky School. I asked the host manning the line who was going to be out and they told me that it was gonna be Dug and Russell. I hadn't met them yet since being at Disneyland so I was all for this. They were so much fun out at DAK which was no longer a thing since they cut DUG (the better of the two IMO) so I was excited to have these Wilderness Explorers back together for what would undeniably be an exciting visit.

























































































Perfect way to deal with Pre-Pixar Pier depression. These two were so much fun and were so hype for Pixar Pier as much as I was even if they don't have a place for themselves on the Pier. They did tell me they would be over there aided by Mr. Fredericksen's balloon, I didn't know much beyond that. I was so happy they decided to do a paws up pose, it felt very right for me cuz you know...






After saying our goodbyes, I was back on my way. I had no intention of staying in that part for long, but the longing for Pixar Pier was omnipresent soooo just one last photo...





*sigh*

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Day Begun By Failing To Get Into Pixar Pier And Not Being Sad About It* 
*Part II*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

My time in DCA wasn't over, I had some other things to attend to. First, I made a stop at Boudin and Ghirardelli for the blessed free samples because sis was needing a little snackage and they know how to deliver in that regard. I was still in the mood for a cool drink. The day was indeed warm. I hadn't gotten a Flo's milkshake before so I stopped in there. I decided to get the strawberry.





It was your pretty generic milkshake minus the fact they had Oreo crumbles which shockingly taste good with strawberry. I enjoyed it. Did I prefer the Red's Apple Freeze/Le Fou's Brew? Yeah. So yeah, no spoilers, this was the only time I ever had a Flo's milkshake. Wasn't worth a return, but I can say I've had a Flo's shake. 

After Flo's, I decided to see how FPs were for Guardians. I hadn't been on in awhile so I thought it would be a good time to go today. These days prior to Pixar Pier were pretty quiet so FPs weren't going too quick for all the E-ticket high profile attractions and you could take your time until you maybe really needed to grab one. The lines weren't bad either, however FPs were still beneficial making it a near walk on for most attractions. Guardians wasn't too different and so I nabbed one that was within the next hour. I had time so I headed into the Marvel area of Hollywood. Over there, I came to the realization I had yet to meet Black Panther and Black Widow. The line didn't seem too too bad however as soon as I got in, the host told me they were leaving soon so there were no guarantees I'd be able to meet them. I decided to take my chances. I've heard nightmare stories about this line but the park was dead and I was feeling the magic so maybe I get lucky?

It seemed so as eventually I was at the front and face-to-face with one of the Dora Milaje. The Dora Milaje normally stand guard out in front of the Avengers vehicle, however today they weren't and this one was at the front of the outdoor line. Most went up to her for a photo, but knowing me I like to converse with these characters. Little did I know where this would go. It started off casual, talking about my day and my plans then sis dropped a big question: "If you lived in a world with no limits, what would you do?"

Yes.

A DORA MILAJE.

AT DISNEY'S CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE.

ASKED ME THE QUESTION OF QUESTIONS.

I'm not kidding or making this up.

My answer: "A director. Of a movie or musical. That would be the dream."

To be honest, that is my answer. I'm about to graduate with a Bachelor's in Management & Business, but sis still wants to be involved in theater. It's been there my whole life, even more so than Disney has and if I ever got to do that professionally, I'd love it. It could never be a job for me. I will love it forever and ever and directing is where I've learned to find an intersection of passion and talent that works for me. So yeah, I gave her the honest truth.

She was all about it and I think she could tell I was being fully honest so she asked if I'd make a musical for Wakanda. I said, of course! I was shocked they didn't have one and she said they're too involved with technology and need an improved arts department. Sounds like another country I know of, I digress though. We were still deep in conversation when they invited me into the M&G area. I had a minute to wait in there and then I finally met T'Challa and Natasha.

























They both were extremely friendly. T'Challa introduced me to Natasha and asked me about my day as they do. Then, the Dora Milaje I met outside had followed me (probably signaling I was the last person to meet the Wakanda squad + Romanov) and announced to T'Challa that I was going to write a musical for him. I probz went a bit red in that moment and squeaked out a "Yes" to which we began discussing details which included the other Avengers. Natasha asked if I would include her and I said "Of course" and that I'd make her either the comic relief or scene stealer. Uncomfortable watching her reaction to that, but you know it's all a creative process. Bad ideas and good ideas need to pop out. 

For the photo, he decided we'd do the Wakanda sign which I did immediately to which I found out I had done it incorrectly. For the record, the Wakanda sign of greeting is right over left hand. It's not which ever hand you want. T'Challa told me this and corrected me for a pretty BA photo. After that, I shaked their hands agreeing to return to discuss our plans for the musical another and headed out. To say I was in a state of shock was an underestimate but WOW, what a 180 from my mood yesterday.

I went over to Guardians and saw that the line had dropped SIGNIFICANTLY so I hopped in line and after stopping in with Rocket for an unnecessary briefing on the plan to free the other Guardians (I'd been on it enough times now), I was continuing to live my best life while rocking out in a gantry lift, most likely to "Born to be Wild".





FPs were still available so I thought, why not? Mission: Breakout was LIFE.





After, I decided it was my time to leave and head over to Disneyland. I decided today that I wanted to go catch Mickey and the Magical Map. Another iconic Disneyland mainstay that deserved my attention. On the way out, I passed through Marvel one more time and caught a Custodial CM making a really elaborate and gorj Mickey flower arrangement.





It was TTFN to DCA and back to the OG, Disneyland! Let's go!

Continue Here​


----------



## Lesley Wake

Sounds like a great day to perk up your spirits! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> hey were so much fun out at DAK which was no longer a thing since they cut DUG (the better of the two IMO) so I was excited to have these Wilderness Explorers back together for what would undeniably be an exciting visit.


I could be wrong, but I swear I saw both of them together at AK last month! They just went on breaks during the bird show.


----------



## Tink2Day

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Of course I would, especially now I can apply up to a year after graduation. Will be going back one way or another.
> 
> Awww I'm sorry about that. But honestly with how my NYE I wish I had stayed put than had gone out it went so awry. Makes sense though for how my 2018 was that it would end that way.


Eh, doesn't matter, I'm old...seen a lot of New Year eves.
I do see great things in store for you in 2019!


Your meet and greet!!! Perfection Dug and Russell? Much better than anything else you could have done.


----------



## missangelalexis

Adorable pics with Russel & Dug! Sounds like a great start to your day!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> Sounds like a great day to perk up your spirits!



It was and it got BETTER.



Lesley Wake said:


> I could be wrong, but I swear I saw both of them together at AK last month! They just went on breaks during the bird show.



Oh really? Last I was there (two years ago now), they had cut Dug from the meet so Russell was the only one out. I'd be so happy if they were back out together. They're one of my fave duos to meet together.



Tink2Day said:


> Eh, doesn't matter, I'm old...seen a lot of New Year eves.
> I do see great things in store for you in 2019!



Awww you're so sweet. I hope you're right. 



Tink2Day said:


> Your meet and greet!!! Perfection Dug and Russell? Much better than anything else you could have done.



They are the best. It's too bad their new M&G location is such a mess. Eck.



missangelalexis said:


> Adorable pics with Russel & Dug! Sounds like a great start to your day!



Thank you! It was. Love those two


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*So Much More Than A Destination*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

 Upon entering into Magic Kingdom, I realized I had come in during the Pixar Play Parade. I tended to end up doing this a lot, sometimes by accident, sometimes just because but it happened. So I do what any normal Disney fan with taste does: Duck into Great Moments. Lowkey I was hoping I'd stumble across some characters and peeking my head in for a moment, Ariel notices me and waves me over. 

AND SHE'S WITH TIANA!!!!!!

No one is around them. No line. No one is hanging out with them. Nothing. They were just chilling and waved me over. Ariel was so happy to see me and I just was shook beyond shook. I didn't know what to do. My phone was in my bag so I was trying to be casual with them, Tiana showing off her beautiful lily pad dress and all, getting the darn thing unplugged and out of my bag. Eventually, I got a photo to capture this moment.









The meet kinda began and ended there I was so shook but WOW. Did I just meet TWO of my top THREE princesses at the same time? Whaaaaaaaatttt?????? It was a moment to be remembered and I wish I could've been more eloquent in that moment to actually have a conversation with them. I had very few things to say I was so shook. It was... WOW. Iconic. Never to be outdone.

But I'd eat my words later. Oh I ATE THEM.

Anyways, I left Great Moments, Pixar was still coming through so I scooted around and headed off towards Fantasyland. My brain's a little fuzzy on this since I think something else happened before I went to Magical Map. Maybe I rode the Matterhorn single rider? I cannot remember. I hopped on over to something, did the the thing, didn't take photos and now I'm at Magical Map. This was my first time watching it I believe since my trip in January. I wasn't super in love that time, partly because I was exhausted and annoyed with my park partner, but y'all should check out that trip report for that story. Today, I was happy and living my best life. Let's see how Magical Map faired this time around. 













































*Click to watch!*
































I've got to say this has become a show I cry over every time I watch. I don't know what switched, but I absolutely LOVE Magical Map. It is so much fun and heartfelt and so perfectly Disneyland. It really stinks that they only show it Friday through Mondays I WANT MAGICAL MAP EVERYDAY! Then again, I guess that makes it more special. *sigh* Honestly, if you haven't seen this or set aside time to see it, I HIGHLY recommend. It is a wonderful show that I could see myself watching time and time again.

After Magical Map, I believe I went in search of something to eat and drink. I don't have any photographic evidence but I'm pretty sure sis needed a snack after the show. Once I got that, I decided I'd stop by Fairytale Hall. A bit later in the day for a visit and weird considering I already ran into two princesses that day but WHAT THE HECK. I might as well add in two more and a repeat visit, y'know!





















*Click to watch!*




















It was a super fun visit. I believe this was the visit where Ariel and I discussed different flavors of Tiana's food for some reason. I'm not sure. I can't remember what Snow White and I talked about. I know Cindy and I were talking about her dress and about how Fairy Godmother should make it rainbow since she loved my shirt so much. Then I asked her to twirl with me (I had gotten one with Ariel some time earlier and was trying to cover bases) and we got a fun video to go along with everything. Overall, a lovely meet and then I peace'd out of the Hall. 

It was starting to get close to that time where I needed to redeem my FP for Guardians so I began making my way out. Little did I know what magic waited for me at the Main Gate!

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

What an awesome surprise getting to meet Ariel & Tiana together! Sounds like something even better is about to happen though!!  

I love Magical Map, such a fun show!!


----------



## missjackiemcg

Awww, pics with 2 of your fav princesses together is pretty magical, but you've got me very curious about what magic awaited you next!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> What an awesome surprise getting to meet Ariel & Tiana together! Sounds like something even better is about to happen though!!



Ohhhh... just you wait...



missjackiemcg said:


> Awww, pics with 2 of your fav princesses together is pretty magical, but you've got me very curious about what magic awaited you next!!!



You'll just have to wait and see but those two outsold by the end of the day. The magic got REAL.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"They Must've Followed The Rainbow From The Hall"*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

Before I officially started making my way out, I noticed that Belle had popped out for a meet and had a very short wait. I immediately hopped in line to say hi. It wasn't a long M&G if I recall and I think she complemented me on my rainbow shirt then we got into something about that. Maybe threw shade at Gaston? Y'know usual Belle things. Belle asked if I wanted a photo and I decided that I'd take photos of just her this time. Here is the result:













We love a small town queen (just like moi!). 

That quick chat with Belle then prompted me to continue on out. I was loving the look of the castle at this hour so I decided to get some photos of it. 









No more procrastinating though, it was time to be on my way especially if I wanted to get a good seat for Paint The Night along with making my Guardians FP slot so I quickly sped walked to the front. At the Main Gate, I noticed a line had formed. It seemed a bit late for a line so I assumed it was a fur character than I noticed that it was Snow White! I hadn't met her at Main Gate so I decided I hopped in line. There was something quite curious about this line and about Snow. I recognized a few Instagrammers, one of which let me go ahead of her and had been around the park all day then another was well ahead of me in line. Snow was also taking a lot of time with everyone and being extra affectionate and talkative. I'd only seen this happen once before and that was on the day of MK's 45th Anniversary when the Mad Hatter was having his last day. Snow wasn't leaving MK but a very special friend of hers was as I soon figured out, which would explain her behavior since the friend was present. I was pretty sad since Snow's friend was there when Snow and I talked about Figment, the one and only time I saw her before this. I was sad this would be the last time I most likely would see her. I hoped she would remember me. 

Anyways, I couldn't focus on the emotion as the family in front of me were being huge disgusting jerks. As I said a lot of Disney Instagrammers in line and there were some particularly standout male ones. It is rare to find males who meet characters in the parks, which has kinda put a stigma against those like myself who enjoy it. This guy was on the older side, visibly older than me, and the family in front of me took notice. When he met Snow, he was spending a lot of time with her, hugging her, taking hugging photos with her and taking all these pics of her, which the family took as creepy. I found myself reacting in the same manner except my response was more out of concern and I did realize that they knew each other and they were just taking their time saying goodbye, that was all. However, this family just decided to ridicule him making snide comments and really inappropriate sexual jokes about him. It was the most appalling thing and I cannot believe they were going to be one of the last families to meet Snow on her friend's last day as a Cast Member. Disgusting. However, I brushed it off and kept to myself. 

As the line crept along, a line had formed along the fence, all sweet friends of Snow and her special friend watching her say her goodbyes and helping with photos when need be. Then, out of nowhere...

 !!!! ARIEL AND CINDERELLA SHOWED UP !!!! 

*Click to watch!*




When I tell you a gurl was shook. A GURL WAS SHOOK. I was essentially on the verge of tears especially when Cindy just immediately went in for a hug and whoever was next in line let it happen. After Cindy and Snow had their moment, Snow went up and gave Ariel a hug. It was obviously an emotional personal moment I felt bad for video'ing but this needed to be saved. It just needed to be.

Then they all went in for a group hug...





I have to speak on how beautiful this moment was to me. Y'all KNOW I love princesses and have since I was little. Over the years, especially recently, they've become so special and meaningful to me. To see three of the most identifiable ones in a unique moment of love and support and care like was happening right here... this is what being a princess is about. Being there for one another, loving one another and being an example for your kingdom. On top of it, it was the three regulars of the Hall, my day off home. When I say this moment remains so vivid to me among a series of memorable, unforgettable and emotional moments in my life and at the Disney Parks, you know this was a special moment. I was definitely choked up. I didn't even fully expect Ariel and Cindy to stick around since I had JUST SEEN THEM IN THE HALL but then THEY DID. 

So like...

Was I about to meet Ariel, Snow and Cindy?

Well, not to ruin the suspense...























































I DID.

Lemme tell you, it was just as amazing as you'd expect. I'm kinda fast forwarding through the line and watching all the princesses be adorable with group after group after family after small princess after older prince and everyone in between, but what the heck IT WAS A MOMENT TO REMEMBER. I walked up and immediately I was recognized and greeted with excitement. Ariel and Cindy were like, "He was just in the Hall!" and so excited even if I only saw them moments before. I had to put my stuff down quick but then I was able to talk. Snow then responded to that like, "Well, they must've followed the rainbow from the Hall out to me" to which I said "Oh they are so out here for you" knowing well why they made this special appearance. Then Snow made one of the most profound beautiful comments I've ever heard, "You know if you shine a light on a diamond, it makes a rainbow." Those words have stuck with me. Simple idea yet I know she was meaning a lot of things with it. We then got a little goofy and asked Cindy if we could use one of hers to try then asked Ariel if maybe we could test that theory with a Pearl. Ariel was looking pretty emotional, tears held in her eyes so she was caught off guard but she said she would for next time. Then we took the photo. 

After the photo, I asked if I could have one with just Snow. You know, to commemorate her special friend's last day. It would never happen again I would meet them together and everyone was doing it. Of course, the other two obliged and Snow was more than happy to have the moment. Immediately, she went in for a tight hugging photo and ugh THIS MOMENT.









After she gave me one last hug and said, "Thank you for coming to see me today. I'm glad you did." 

Yup. TEARS. 

I waved goodbye to the other two and went on my way. Lowkey I wanted to see what was happening with the crowd that had formed around Snow since the energy was so lovely. I wanted to see what happened once Snow, Cindy and Ariel finished meeting everyone, but better to bring the energy elsewhere and I had a date with Guardians who needed that kind of energy with the trouble they were in with the Collector. 

Continue Here​


----------



## BrerMama

Popping back in after month away and this latest chapter was an amazing story. You do a wonderful job of making the reader feel your emotions and I thank you for that. Thanks for sharing so much of your experiences with us!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

BrerMama said:


> Popping back in after month away and this latest chapter was an amazing story. You do a wonderful job of making the reader feel your emotions and I thank you for that. Thanks for sharing so much of your experiences with us!



Hello and welcome back! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I think really feeling apart of what's happening rather than having the most photos is important so I always try to write around the photos or only use them as a light crutch. I'd like what I was feeling during that day or moment to be evident and really felt even by the most passive reader.


----------



## missangelalexis

Aww!! This brought tears to my eyes! What a special moment to witness and be a part of! The group pic is absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Aww!! This brought tears to my eyes! What a special moment to witness and be a part of! The group pic is absolutely fabulous!!



I still can't believe it happened. Just... the magic of Disneyland. And thank you, bless them for being such gorgeous queens to my LOUD ensemble.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


How incredibly special!!!  Lucky for you to get have this experience, and how awesome for all these amazing princess friends to celebrate with Snow White on this day.




PlutosRHM55 said:


> "You know if you shine a light on a diamond, it makes a rainbow."


----------



## Jaina

What an awesome experience!  <3


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> How incredibly special!!!  Lucky for you to get have this experience, and how awesome for all these amazing princess friends to celebrate with Snow White on this day.



I still am just in disbelief it happened. That's how magical it was. I will always remember that day for many reasons but primarily THAT.



Jaina said:


> What an awesome experience!  <3



It was!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

What an amazing moment!! You can totally see the pure joy on your face in those pictures, and I know that is something you will never forget! (Also--I'm maybe just a little jealous  )


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> What an amazing moment!! You can totally see the pure joy on your face in those pictures, and I know that is something you will never forget! (Also--I'm maybe just a little jealous  )



Haha, I would be too if the roles were reversed. Only at Disneyland though, miss it so much! Never forget moments like that.


----------



## thumper*

Wow I had a lot to catch up on



PlutosRHM55 said:


> And thus our night ended.


 That sounds like such a MAgical day. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I will have a lot of free time come the New Year because lmao I WILL BE GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE but we shall see. This is my plan for now.


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So what have you been doing since graduation? 

Sorry about your sad day so glad to see you spirits picked up. 
What a special M&G with Snow.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> Wow I had a lot to catch up on



Lol oops... I like to update consistently and frequently.



thumper* said:


> That sounds like such a MAgical day.



It was. So much endless fun.



thumper* said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So what have you been doing since graduation?



Thank you! I've been home trying to plan my next move (read: struggling). All I can say about that lol



thumper* said:


> Sorry about your sad day so glad to see you spirits picked up.
> What a special M&G with Snow.



The universe balanced out perfectly all I can say. Thank goodness for that


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Keep Your Hands Up Cause The Night Is Young*
*Part I*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

Walking on air essentially all the way from the Disneyland Main Gate, into DCA, I sped on down towards Mission: BREAKOUT. I had made fairly good time even with a line that moved as slowly as it did and taking as much time as I did with the three princesses. Bless the Disney Gods at be for letting me have one of the most iconic moments in my life then ride one of the most iconic rides in my life and see the most iconic parade in my life all in planned timing. Life has been blessed.






Back to Guardians, my tour of the Collectors fortress was as fabulous and thrilling as always. And the Guardians broke out again! Killin' it forever Rocket. I also was SERVIN' in the ride photo. All as predicted, but you know, I like to brag sometimes.





Snow, Cindy and Ariel's impact really.

After I got off Guardians, I immediately booked it on down to Paradise Park. I neglected to mention this before but the night before was the night that the new Incredibles float that had been added to the parade for Pixar Fest premiered. Yeah, a little bitter but also not since last night was just what I needed to get me back on my feet. And I WAS SEEING IT TONIGHT! The timing of my days off was too perfect. But yeah, sis needed her prime viewing, which luckily was still available when I arrived by Silly Symphony Swings. I had my usual waiting to do, but y'know I never was bored. Instagram updates, checking my DSLR for the photos I got that day, etc. I think you understand the gig at this point. Anyways, we were painting the night in a whole new way tonight! So kick your heels up y'all and come and join the fun!

















































































Now for the moment we were all waiting for...

THE INCREDIBLES FLOAT!

























As someone who saw Paint before the Incredibles Float, happy to see the Frozen section gone and all that, I'm sure you're wondering my opinion on this Incredibles section. Well... shocker, I wasn't crazy about it. The float is super cool, yeah. I mean, on this night, the Jack-Jacks weren't all working so I didn't get to see that in action until later. Still, it's positioning in the parade was WRONG. I understand WHY they stuck it in where they did because it was the gap left by Frozen, but Frozen was there FOR A REASON. It flowed seamlessly after a princess float. The Incredibles did not. It should've been somewhere near another one of the other Pixar films represented. Personally I thought before the Toy Story float would've been PERFECT. Think about it, IT WOULD. Whatever, I still loved Paint and thus Y'ALL GETTING MORE PAINT PICS!





















It should be a known fact by now that if you are following this TR and aren't a Paint fan, this isn't a TR for you. And if you aren't a Paint fan.






I literally have re-considered friendships when it came to people who told me they couldn't stand Paint the Night. I listened to this parade and saw it most every night. If I can still love it as much as I do, you can appreciate it. Yup, I'm that protective of my baby (left on November 7th :'( )

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Keep Your Hands Up Cause The Night Is Young*
*Part II*
_6/22/18: Remember That Day I Met Three Princesses At Once?_

Once Paint ended, I waited out the crowds a minute to take in the area a bit. Pixar Pier was still alive with the media event and as much as it lowkey hurt to know I never got an early preview, it made me so excited to be one of the first to be in it on actual opening day tomorrow! I'd been to opening and closing days for a few things at Disney so I was excited to experience another. Most hate them for the crowds, albeit I concur, the energy of it all is what it's about and I THRIVE with that so I was PUMPED for tomorrow. SO PUMPED. Naturally I took photos to deal with the anticipation.

















After that, it was back to Disneyland to close off the night. I had my DSLR so I thought I'd try my hand at photographing Fantasmic especially since I hadn't watched it since my first night in the parks. No better way to get back into it than on such a wonderful, magical, glorious night. I fought the fireworks crowds all the way through Main Street and the crowds trying to find a spot for Fant to get a decent spot. You really need to be there in that hour and a half slot prior to get good seating, but I was not about to give up Paint for Fant. Nuh-uh, even the lovely Fant couldn't compete with my love for Paint at this point. No way.

Photographing Fant as a result tonight was not as optimal as I had hoped. The only good photos I got were of the dragon and even then you could see I was far back with a not amazing view. It was still a lovely show. Nothing will beat seeing it for the first time with Raven and Kinzie from right up front or my first night with the squad on her own private steps. There are just certain memories you can't replace. Here is a photo I got of the dragon though.





After the show ended, I snuck quickly around to go ride Haunted Mansion. The lines do really drop for Gracey Manor during Fant so as a Mansion stan (mostly for the one in Florida), I'd be dumb not to take advantage and with DSLR still in hand I got some delightfully grim photos of the Louisiana manor at night.









Maybe not THAT great, but good for how fast I bursted through the standby line. Needless to say, Master Gracey was hospitable as always and Old Hattie is such a comforting presence, but I had other plans.

Unfortunately, most of which I cannot remember what I followed through on. My guess is I rode Indiana Jones then maybe the Matterhorn or the Canal Boats then ending it by FINALLY riding Dumbo. First time ever on Disneyland's Dumbo since it was under refurb for a minute, but I rode it and documented the whole occasion!

*Click to watch!*




I never got to ride MK's Dumbo prior to its move to Storybook Circus and I gotta say, there really is something special about riding the legendary flying elephant directly behind the Castle and Carousel. What an unforgettable image WOW. 

After Dumbo, I started to make my way out, wandering through my favorite nighttime quite spots like the Wishing Well and Fantasy Faire. I also stopped by the Hollow, which I hadn't realized was open at night. I ran into some other guests having a photoshoot. I decided to have one of my own. All selfies obviously, but a photoshoot is a photoshoot.









Yup, the millennial pink jersey was making another return. It was a cold time in California. Little did I know how quickly that would change but the jersey was so effective. I definitely was on the hunt for more (stay tuned to hear how that went). 

After wandering through the Hollow and watching mini-World of Color (better than real World of Color imo), I maybe grabbed a Churro and started making my way out. It was definitely one of those nights where I was just enjoying Disneyland for Disneyland, taking it all in and relishing in the magic of the day. The atmosphere is undeniably something that can't even be replicated in Florida's Magic Kingdom. So perfectly Disneyland. 

On my way out, I might've stopped into Great Moments for a moment just to watch the Disneyland story and really appreciate the beautiful park that had given me so much of what I really truly needed today and most every day. Ugh, we love Walt's original.

*Click to watch!*




Feeling thoroughly satisfied with my stunningly magical day, I felt it was time to go. Back to Carnegie Plaza it was. The day had been a perfect continuation of the one prior, reminding me of the magic I was a part of and got to make most every day. It was truly beautiful and special. It made feel so humbled and grateful about being a Cast Member and getting to visit these parks as much as I did. Not to mention, I was about to be at the park on the day of a new land opening of sorts the next day! Oh, the excitement and magic continues.






Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I never got to ride MK's Dumbo prior to its move to Storybook Circus and I gotta say, there really is something special about riding the legendary flying elephant directly behind the Castle and Carousel. What an unforgettable image WOW.


I loved Dumbo's original placement at MK in WDW.  Best two memories are sunrise on Dumbo during EMH on my Honeymoon in 2006, and Dumbo during Wishes on a trip with my Mom.  



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yup, the millennial pink jersey was making another return. It was a cold time in California. Little did I know how quickly that would change but the jersey was so effective. I definitely was on the hunt for more (stay tuned to hear how that went).


...as I sit here in my Monsters University spirit jersey 

Love your LOVE of Paint!  That's how I felt about Spectromagic #RIP


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> I loved Dumbo's original placement at MK in WDW.  Best two memories are sunrise on Dumbo during EMH on my Honeymoon in 2006, and Dumbo during Wishes on a trip with my Mom.



Omg that first one sounds so amazing! I wish I had taken the time to actually ride it back when it was there. I was such a basic fan back then (I used to refuse to go watch most parades and shows back then and never met characters lol)



missjackiemcg said:


> ...as I sit here in my Monsters University spirit jersey



As I sit here in my Ariel spirit jersey as I have for two days. Oops.



missjackiemcg said:


> Love your LOVE of Paint!  That's how I felt about Spectromagic #RIP



SPECTROOOOOOO *insert sobbing* Talk about parades who deserved better. I could go on just as much about Spectro as I do about Paint, but I do love Paint just a little bit more.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a great night! Love the PTN pics!!


----------



## Jaina

SPECTROOOOOOO *insert sobbing* Talk about parades who deserved better. I could go on just as much about Spectro as I do about Paint, but I do love Paint just a little bit more. [/QUOTE]

UGH. I want to Paint the Night so bad. I am just praying and hoping it might be playing the end of April when we go (on weekdays, haha... maybe.). It would be the priority of my entire day at California Adventure!!


----------



## thumper*

So are you going to apply for a job with Disney? Seems to be right up your ally. 

I loved your Paint the night pics.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great night! Love the PTN pics!!



It was and thank you! 



Jaina said:


> UGH. I want to Paint the Night so bad. I am just praying and hoping it might be playing the end of April when we go (on weekdays, haha... maybe.). It would be the priority of my entire day at California Adventure!!



The parade left prior to the Christmas Festival stuff starting in DCA. Many say it was because of the booths along the parade route that they took it out. I however talked with a friend in Costuming and she said it's probably gone for good for other reasons regarding technical stuff and the performers. I hope it comes back, but I'm not getting my hopes up :/



thumper* said:


> So are you going to apply for a job with Disney? Seems to be right up your ally.



I'm applying for a few jobs actually. I really hope to be back by this summer and just stay permanently there on out. *fingers crossed*



thumper* said:


> I loved your Paint the night pics.



Thank you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*GOOD MORNING TO PIXAR PIER AND ONLY PIXAR PIER!*
_6/23/18: Pixar Pier Premiere Day!_

_



_

I would finally be able to enter in Pixar Pier. After months of watching it become what I had seen in the past few days, I'd finally get to experience what existed beyond all those refurb walls. Minus the Inside Out headquarters area and Jessie's Critter Carousel that is. I got up super early, early enough that I think I even beat my roommate (oh yeah btw, Maxx had arrived by now so I was no longer alone in my room). I had to work today so I pre-packed most things last night and was out the door in no time to catch the first resort 10 bus of the time to make it to Disneyland.

When I got there, the line to get into DCA was already halfway across the Esplanade. Everyone was there to see the Pier.





 Boy was it going to be a day for me if I ended up assigned to Pier for the day (I was working undistributed so they could put me anywhere that day). I tried to find the shortest line as quick as possible and hopped in and waited. In front of me was a family who were obviously regulars that were trying to make the best of their time waiting calling up family members who were going to meet up with them in Pixar Pier. They had MaxPass and were betting mostly on that, which meant I would really have to book it to get a FP that was before my shift. CMs, even with our ability to get in on the daily, could not get regular MaxPass without paying for it so that was the gig I was dealing with. Summoning up all the pixie dust I could to make sure this day went well.

Eventually, we were let in and it was a mad dash to the Pier. There were two routes I could've taken. Either by way of the winery or by way of Soarin' and Grizzly Peak. I ended up going the way that "seemed" to be the one where most people were going which was by the winery. We were held up until right at the edge of Buena Vista Street and if you know anything about Disneyland that was a WAYS from the Pier, but I could see above most and I think everyone was held up until the front of Cars Land since obviously some of the crowd was heading in there. Most were going to the Pier assumedly. 

*Click to watch!*








As I waited and tried to scooch my way in closer to the front, I ran into my roommate Maxx who had come with all his friends. We talked for a bit about our plans. His plan of attack was to hop right in line for the Incredicoaster while I said I'd probably get a FP and ride something else with a much shorter wait, most likely Pixar Pal-A-Around (aka the Fun Wheel) since I hadn't done that either and the wait would be SHORT if I got over there quick enough. We stuck together but then I said bye as I bypassed everyone to get to the front. When I got to where the Incredicoaster line was forming it was nearly up to Adorable Snowman so I said no to that (even if I found out later that the ride was 101 upon opening hence why the line got backed up nearly as far as Cars Land). So I ran over to the FP kiosk and managed to grab a FP for 12:55 in the afternoon, well before I had to go backstage for my shift that day!










I had HOURS before that would come to pass so I went on over to Pixar Pal-A-Round as the crowds had not seem to make it over there yet.









Lucky for me they hadn't and the swinging side only had a five minute wait. After I got in line, I could see the crowds filing in behind me. One of the CMs working the attraction announced over the intercom that if you were a party of one, two or three you would be paired with another party so as to get people on the ride quicker. I was obviously a party of one so I would be by myself. Yipee! Blessed be that meant I got to skip a few parties in front of me woohoo!





*Click to watch!*




It seemed fairly lonely on Mickey's Wheel of Death (another well known name for this attraction and aptly so), but I actually had one other individual riding with me as was expected AND HE WAS THE MOST AWKWARD HUMAN BEING EVER. Like I've never met someone awkward and I'm surrounded by awkward individuals all the time (myself included), but he takes the cake. I came to find out he was a Custodial Cast Member yet we never worked together and never did. Like we'd see each other in passing, but never worked together. I heard he was really talented at Water Art so if you saw some guy in DCA making bomb water art, there's a chance it was him. Out of that, not an exciting human being even when I'm lowkey having panic attacks when the gondola is going near perpendicular. Yup, those were MOMENTS.

Nonetheless, Mickey's Wheel of Death begins and ends eventually. You get off and get on with your life. And again I had a whole day to experience as much as I could of Pixar Pier so obviously it was time to visit some Pixar Pals. All four Incredibles characters that met (aka Frozone, Mr. Incredible, Elastigirl and Edna Mode) were but now they were on a randomized rotation. I hadn't met ANY of them so I hopped in line. Frozone was out so I was pumped for that, but that didn't last long.

*Click to watch!*




Who had come in place of Frozone?

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Yay Pixar Pier! I know this was a huge day for you! 

 Being paired with such an awkward person on Fun Wheel probably wasn't very fun! 

OoOoO I'm going to say Mrs. Incredible came out!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

You got such great pics of Paint the Night!! I feel like you miss Paint with the same ferocity that I miss Spectromagic....because that needs to come back and no one can tell me otherwise. Also YAY for Pixar Pier!! I know that had to be so exciting!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm applying for a few jobs actually. I really hope to be back by this summer and just stay permanently there on out. *fingers crossed*



Wishing lots of luck and pixie dust for you, Timmy!!!!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Yay Pixar Pier! I know this was a huge day for you!



It was so exciting and worth all the wait in the end tbh



missangelalexis said:


> Being paired with such an awkward person on Fun Wheel probably wasn't very fun!



For how terrifying the Fun Wheel is, that made it far more intense than it needed to be.



missangelalexis said:


> OoOoO I'm going to say Mrs. Incredible came out!



...



the2ndstar2theright said:


> You got such great pics of Paint the Night!! I feel like you miss Paint with the same ferocity that I miss Spectromagic....because that needs to come back and no one can tell me otherwise. Also YAY for Pixar Pier!! I know that had to be so exciting!



My need for both of those to come back is so equalled. Unfortunately I've come to terms with Spectro since all the floats did get destroyed and they even sold pins so I doubt we'll ever get it back. I'd love a Spectro 2.0 that would be LIT

And yes, Pixar Pier was SOOOOO exciting! I could not wait!



missjackiemcg said:


> Wishing lots of luck and pixie dust for you, Timmy!!!!!!



Thank you Jackie!


----------



## Spencer Wright

(I have not been to DLR previously) . That parade looks so cool and Pixar Pier looks amazing.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Spencer Wright said:


> (I have not been to DLR previously) . That parade looks so cool and Pixar Pier looks amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more.



They are. I miss it so much!


----------



## sahu

I'm going to DL for the first time this fall, so I'm really enjoying your trip report! Thank you for taking the time to write in such detail, I'm loving it!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

sahu said:


> I'm going to DL for the first time this fall, so I'm really enjoying your trip report! Thank you for taking the time to write in such detail, I'm loving it!



 I'm glad you're enjoying it. There is so much more to tell so I hope you'll stick around until the end.


----------



## cindianne320

YAY! Glad you finally got in! And awesome that you got that FP! 

Would you recommend the spinning or non-spinning on the Wheel?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

cindianne320 said:


> YAY! Glad you finally got in! And awesome that you got that FP!



It was all so exciting. The morning turned out perfectly.



cindianne320 said:


> Would you recommend the spinning or non-spinning on the Wheel?



I'd call it more "swinging", they rock back and forth not turn cyclical. I'd say it depends. If you want to actually enjoy the view, I say non-spinning, if you want to have a thrilling memorable experience, spinning for sure.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Pixar Pal-a-palooza!*
_6/23/18: Pixar Pier Premiere Day!_

After talking with the Incredibles host for the day, Alyssa and eventually moving down the line. I met the QUEEN of the Incredibles squad for the first time ever.

































Elastigirl is my forever inspo. What a sweet strong female to look up to. She was once a one woman show of a superhero that never caused any problems that led them to go into hiding and was the eventual reason for them to come out of hiding. She smart af and skilled af. And she's a great invaluable asset of a mom! I worship her AND YOU SHOULD TOO. SO DO NOT CALL HER MRS. INCREDIBLE. THAT IS NOT HER NAME. 






Literally this is what people in line were calling her and what the hosts were calling her. It's not her name. Yes, she may be Mrs. Parr but she is not Mrs. Incredible. She did not change her superhero name. Once Elastigirl, ALWAYS Elastigirl. 

Anyways, after feeling thoroughly validated by my queen, I decided it was time for a snack. There was so much I needed to try along the Pier and I thought I'd start it off with a classic.





Who doesn't love a Disneyland churro?

Those who don't have taste and that's THE TEA.

Señor Buzz Churros offered two new flavors: the Cinnamon Super Galaxy Churro and the Caliente Churro. I love the idea of a spicy churro so I decided I'd try the Caliente one on this day. My thoughts? I was not a fan. I'm not big on the spicy style of cinnamon. It's not a matter that it's hot or anything I just don't like it. I never have so although I finished the churro, my tongue wasn't thanking me. I think the Galaxy Churro is a far more flavorful and delightful choice. 

Tossing a not so pleasant snack experience away, I saw that a line was forming for whatever Toy Story character would be coming out by Mania so I hopped in. Woody came out not too long after. It was the first time I had met Woody my entire time I'd been in Disneyland (most every Pixar character I met today was for the first time). 

































Talking with Woody is such a rootin' tootin' good time. I told him how happy I was to have his ride back open and asked him how he felt about the Pier being open. Obviously he was quite happy. I'm sure there were other things we talked about, but I'm sure the joy on our faces is enough to suffice for not knowing what was actually happening fully.

Tipping my metaphorical hat adieu to Woody, I continued on down to check on how long the wait was for his ride. It was still pretty long so I didn't bother and continued on past the Pixar Pier games which looked fun but I didn't have the money to spend on. The Pal A Round waits had SHOT UP so no round two. I continued on until I saw Mike Wazowski walking down from Paradise Gardens Park. I thought, why not continue the celebration with one of my favorite scarers, well, comedians now?





Hope I'll see you on the laugh floor again one day Mike! (I really miss it.)

Walking back towards the main area of Pixar Pier, I decided to take a moment to really take in what Pixar Pier had to offer other than the attractions. It was really well done how they revamped it from Paradise Pier, which I never experienced in full but I loved the vibrancy out here. It was such a nice energy bolstered by the actually not-too-crowded but crowded enough population of people wandering around. Pixar Pier was really killing the game. I was Pixar Pier TRASH this day onward.

























I stopped inside Knick's Knacks even though I knew I wouldn't be buying anything and I had been in the store before when the exterior was still under construction. Unfortunately in the construction that followed when the Pier was completely closed down, they had taken out the Pixar wall I had taken a photo with on my first day in the park. Sadness. However, I spotted a shirt that I think I might need depending on how my FP ride turned out.





I can't remember if I realized after if that was the AP one or not (aka what I CAN'T have), but it was on my mental list of things I wanted/needed to buy in the future before my program ended.

Popping out of Knick's Knacks, I saw a line of people at a little photo op just outside of the entrance to Lamplight Lounge. It was a wall specifically put up for the Pixar Pier premiere. A woman and her family walked up the same time as me so I asked them if they would take photos for me, which they were more than happy to. They asked if I could do the same so I said of course. I went first though.





I took their pics then went back into the Pier. The hubbub really had died out by now. It was still buzzing with energy but Incredicoaster didn't get a wait longer than an hour and was down to 45 minutes. It was WILD. Many were expecting the absolute worst and it didn't seem nearly as bad as I expected. Even the 45th anniversary at Magic Kingdom lines were worse than this. I couldn't believe it. I checked back at the Incredibles M&G which was still Elastigirl so I decided to continue on and then heard from the host by Toy Story Mania that Jessie was coming out so I got back in line over there.

























Jessie wasn't super hyped up which kinda saddened me since I STAN SO HARD for her in Paint The Night, but she was flattered by my compliments nonetheless. 

I had a bit more time before the Incredicoaster and had covered most of the Pixar Pals I had hoped to meet on this day so I checked back at the Incredibles line. Frozone seemed to have just popped out so maybe I'd catch him this time...

Continue Here​


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

HER NAME IS NOT MRS. INCREDIBLE -- THANK YOU! Seriously though that is one of my biggest pet peeves. That along with people calling Aurora "Sleeping Beauty." Smh.

Your pictures with the characters are freaking adorable, as always!! Very jealous that you managed to get hug-pictures without looking like the most awkward human (aka me).


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yes, she may be Mrs. Parr but she is not Mrs. Incredible. She did not change her superhero name. Once Elastigirl, ALWAYS Elastigirl


YES!!!  Preach on, Timmy!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> HER NAME IS NOT MRS. INCREDIBLE -- THANK YOU! Seriously though that is one of my biggest pet peeves. That along with people calling Aurora "Sleeping Beauty." Smh.



DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON AURORA. I literally know of parents who will call her that and the kids who are well at the age to know her real name as well as her nickname, have no clue Aurora IS Sleeping Beauty, that's her name. I'm so gonna make sure my children grow up to know the proper names of princesses and Helen Parr.



the2ndstar2theright said:


> Your pictures with the characters are freaking adorable, as always!! Very jealous that you managed to get hug-pictures without looking like the most awkward human (aka me).



Awww thank you so much! Really though my hug pictures can look so awful sometimes. My kyphosis is so evident (hi QuasiTimmy!). I'm so glad I managed to stand up pretty straight on this day. Blessed.



missjackiemcg said:


> YES!!!  Preach on, Timmy!!



We do not call this ICON the wrong name in this house:


----------



## Tink2Day

You are literally the Kween of M&Gs, not even a Princess THE KWEEN!!

AURORA!!!! FOREVER....sleeping beauty pshaw...  I'm sure your children will know the names of EVERY Disney Character (throw in Harry Potter character for good measure)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> You are literally the Kween of M&Gs, not even a Princess THE KWEEN!!










Tink2Day said:


> AURORA!!!! FOREVER....sleeping beauty pshaw...  I'm sure your children will know the names of EVERY Disney Character (throw in Harry Potter character for good measure)



They will. For sure.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

_*Dr. Seeker voice* Heeeello there!_

_So if you haven't noticed, I'm starting to pick up the pace with these updates. Life is moving pretty fast for me at the moment so I'm worried that this might take a bit too long to get through so I want to get through it all a bit quicker now. I hope that doesn't deter any of you from continuing to read this TR since I really do enjoy your comments. The whole TR is also finished, it's just sitting in a 200+ page document that I'm copying and pasting which is also part of the quickness so now I have little to do, but a lot of things are coming._

_For a quick RL update moment,* I will have officially graduated from Skidmore*... *today! *_

__

_Yup, so that officially concludes my college career and it just so happens I also had my first job interview since leaving Skidmore so keep your fingers crossed for that one. I really could use the money as I'm also planning to apply for jobs that will potentially get me back to Orlando or SoCal. _

_On top of all that, I'm also helping with choreography for my high school's production of Mamma Mia! so we'll insert that with everything. If all goes to according to plan, life is about to get quite busy for me. QUITE. _

_So yeah, I guess it makes sense that I've shelved the writing part of this TR and I'm now just doing a good copy-and-paste job. I promise an effort was put in and I hope I can continue the honest, magical and unique reporting style I've made for myself over my near 10 YEARS of writing these. So enjoy the final update of the Pixar Pier Premiere day! _

*Get Ready For An INCREDIBLE Ride!*
_6/23/18: Pixar Pier Premiere Day!_

Frozone was there. The line was back here. I checked with Alyssa who was still hosting and recognized me from earlier. She said Edna Mode and Elastigirl were probably going to be out next if I didn't make it for Frozone, which worked for me because EDNA. The line creeped along until finally Edna came strutting in. And not long after Frozone was gone. Daaaaarrrrnnnn. Once he was gone, Elastigirl was there in his stead. There was a family at the front of the line who I assumed was there all day since I saw them earlier waiting exclusively for Mr. Incredible. They were getting kinda obnoxious just lounging there skipping every character for Mr. Incredible and complaining about it and having to wait for so long. It was still Edna and Mr. Incredible when I got up to them so I got to cut them though.

And right after they let me cut them, Bob showed up to sweep up Elastigirl and join an Incredible party. And I was the first to be a part of it.

They all were so happy to see me especially the Incredible couple because Elastigirl obviously remembered me from earlier and was more than happy to introduce me to the Mister who gave me a huge hug. Of course, my attention was on Edna but I love an Incredible hug. I gagged to them about how I was going to be riding their ride soon which made them happy. Oh it was a blast. I was LIVING.









After I finally got to tell Edna how much of a queen she was. She owned every ounce of flattery I gave to her. I was so starstruck. Oh to be in her presence or to be her. Nothing like a no-capes fashion queen.













After that, the timing lined up BRILLIANTLY and it was time to ride *Incredicoaster reporter voice* THE INCREDICOASTER!













If you follow me on Twitter or on Instagram you know how I feel about this attraction. If you don't. Here's a visual representation of my thoughts on this coaster.






If Blair is me and Chuck is Incredicoaster.

Yes, I would DIE for this attraction.

It is SOOOOOO much fun. So thrilling. The storyline is super fun and riding a coaster while that powerful Incredibles score is playing. WOW. It's incomparable and always gets the juices flowing. 30/10 would HIIIIIIGGGHHHHHLLLLYYYYY recommend. Go ride and give it the love it deserves even if you gonna hate on it because it's not California Screamin'. RIDE IT.

After the Incredicoaster, it was about time to start thinking about heading out so I decided I'd go pick up some food because it had been a long morning and I was STARVING. The Angry Dog sounded good so I went to that stand which had ZERO line compared to the Jack-Jack Cookie Num Num stand and the Poultry Palace. I went up, got my food and was on my way in minutes.









I really liked the Angry Dog. Unfortunately they tend to sell out quick so whenever I was feeling dinner which was around the time I ended up at Pier later in my program, they were fresh out. Today, it wasn't and I was loving it. Perfect amount of hot to taste good and be complimented by the hot cheetoh fries which I stashed mostly for later when I got hungry during my shift. 

I didn't feel a reason to hang around longer in Pier so I headed out. I had time so I thought Disneyland would be a good place to check out before popping backstage. As I exited the Pier I took a pic of the goodbye message they have behind the entrance sign. Ah, so many feels about it after such a fun day.





Next to it there was a Photopass photographer with some special Pixar Pier signs. He didn't have much of a line so I quickly asked for some quick photos on my phone.









Last thing to do before saying goodbye officially for the day. Pixar Pier really had been so fun that morning and I was so excited to have it in the DCA family. Still praying I wouldn't end up there that night.

I made my way into Disneyland where I realized upon entry that today was also the anniversary of the Tiki Room. I know I would NOT have the time to go in and enjoy a show but I saw they had some special signs out to take photos with. The time at which I needed to go backstage and get changed into my costume and go clock in was coming in close now so I had to make my stint in Disneyland quick.

But look mama duck and baby ducks!

*Click to watch!*




Anyways, TIKI ROOM. I wandered around over there until I saw a CM with a sign. I walked right up and she took my photo no problem.





You can see it was pretty crowded over here on this day so I wasn't hoping to stay here for too too long. But there was a second sign that had a really great joke about the Tiki Room and another CM took it. Well, not another CM but MAYNARD, one of Disneyland's long famed CMs. Originally a Haunted Mansion CM, he mostly frequented the Tiki Room nowadays and of course would be here for the anniversary. Unfortunately EVERYONE was wanting to talk with him so I was left there standing awkwardly in the middle of Adventureland waiting to take a pic with the sign. In that time I realized that my phone had run out of storage so I had to use snapchat as a quick fix solution once he noticed my presence and let me get the photo after which I had to run off so no cool stories with Maynard but he's real and I saw him and he's so friendly and he took this photo for me! Thanks Maynard!





I had to run backstage so thus ended my Pixar Pier day. Overall, it was super fun and gave me the energy I needed to get through a shift. I lowkey loved the Pier so much I had hoped that I would end up there. Damion had so I thought maybe that's where I'd go since they probably would still need more over there. It wasn't to be as I ended up in Hollywood as an extra which meant I just wandered and sweeped around the backlot area. Really easy shift. Nobody was around. Everyone was at Pier. When I told Damion about it later, he was JEALOUS since apparently Pier was still a nightmare albeit not as bad as they expected. But I got to do whatever, help guests and watch Paint. It got a bit boring, but I still was living my best life. Today was the day I needed as we entered into the busier months. In the moment, what a way to kick off the week! 

I seriously could not wait for what else was to come my way as I entered into the thick of the program. Stay tuned, there's plenty more to come!






Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> _For a quick RL update moment,* I will have officially graduated from Skidmore*... *today! *_
> 
> __


Happy Graduation, Timmy!!!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> _Yup, so that officially concludes my college career and it just so happens I also had my first job interview since leaving Skidmore so keep your fingers crossed for that one. I really could use the money as I'm also planning to apply for jobs that will potentially get me back to Orlando or SoCal. _
> 
> _On top of all that, I'm also helping with choreography for my high school's production of Mamma Mia! so we'll insert that with everything. If all goes to according to plan, life is about to get quite busy for me. QUITE. _


Crossing all my fingers and toes for magical results!!!!  AND how awesome you're doing choreography for Mamma Mia!!! I LOVE that show, and I imagine it must be incredibly fun to be a part of it!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> And right after they let me cut them, Bob showed up to sweep up Elastigirl and join an Incredible party. And I was the first to be a part of it.


Seriously?!  You've got the character luck!!  Awesome pictures.



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Glad you had time for the picture proof that you were there!! Too bad you weren't able to enjoy the attraction this time.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Happy Graduation, Timmy!!!!



Thank you! 



missjackiemcg said:


> Crossing all my fingers and toes for magical results!!!!  AND how awesome you're doing choreography for Mamma Mia!!! I LOVE that show, and I imagine it must be incredibly fun to be a part of it!!



Thank you. Let's hope this waiting game is short. And yeah, it's been pretty fun so far, at least on just doing choreography things. Hopefully that trend continues. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Seriously?!  You've got the character luck!!  Awesome pictures.



Apparently I do! I mean, I think not long after I met the three Edna left. I truly got quite lucky that day. And thank you! 



missjackiemcg said:


> Glad you had time for the picture proof that you were there!! Too bad you weren't able to enjoy the attraction this time.



I spent ample time in the Tiki Room before then, at MK and after so it wasn't a big deal. I mostly wanted a button they were handing out, but hey I got photos with both signs and quasi-met the infamous Maynard. I call that success.


----------



## sahu

Congratulations on graduating! The Incredicoaster looks so fun!


----------



## cindianne320

Love hearing about your adventures! Glad you had an easy night to end your Incredi-day!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

sahu said:


> Congratulations on graduating! The Incredicoaster looks so fun!



Thank you and it is! My favorite ride at DCA tbh



cindianne320 said:


> Love hearing about your adventures! Glad you had an easy night to end your Incredi-day!



Glad you enjoy them! And yeah, this whole day just worked out perfectly.


----------



## thumper*

Fingers crossed you get the job you interviewed for.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> Fingers crossed you get the job you interviewed for.



Thank you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Happy Birthday, Daddy America!*
_7/4/18: Quick Fourth of July Excursion_

This is going to be a rather short update since not a lot happened on Fourth of July and not a lot was documented, but I'm sharing my day of celebrating America's birthday and taking on working during one of the busiest days of the year for the Disneyland Resort anyways. An experience is an experience. 

The thing to note is this was the only day I had a block out. No day during my program was I blocked out from DCA but today I was blocked out from Disneyland where I heard it really was crazy. DCA on the other hand, considering that their one 4th of July celebration (World of Color), was announced dark for the rest of 2019, it wasn't going to be nearly as bad as in the past. Little did I know to what extent.

Anyways, the day started like most any other. I woke up, went through my usual morning routine, waited for the bus where I gave a big old social media shout out to what this day was truly celebrating.





I eventually got on the bus and arrived at Disneyland where the crowds had started to form outside security.

*Click to watch!*




I was being 100% sarcastic. WHERE WERE THE PEOPLE??? I arrived at about 11am almost 12pm, prime entry hours on most days and there was ZERO line for security. How? Did they? WHAT? I was so confused. I took it as a positive sign, but didn't want to get my hopes up too too much. Backstage I stashed my bag and costume then headed on over to DCA to see how my day really was gonna go.





It honestly continued to seem like a slow day. Not much of a wait to get into DCA nor a struggle to get through Buena Vista Street which is always the busiest. It felt like a normal day, but it was the Fourth of July? I was SHOCKED. 

At DCA, my first order of business was to do the one 4th of July related thing I needed to do at the park today and that was to wish a happy birthday to the man of the day so I went to Hollywood and got in line for my fave patriotic hunk. The line is usually a bit of a wait, but again it wasn't anything unmanageable as I've seen in the past. Very very peculiar. I even ended up spending time with all three of the hosts that were with Cap talking about some stupid social media jokes. I was giggling like an idiot when Cap walked up and I said, "Oh hi Steve, happy birthday!" like we were old friends or something and he's like "Your name's Steve?" And I was like "What?" And he's like "I thought you said your name is Steve" to which I was like "No, it's Timmy I was saying hi to you cause your name is Steve." That got him on the same page. A weird mix-up followed by an even weirder, "Have I met you before?"






Yup, Captain America knew me. Or at least his friend did, hard to tell sometimes. I did realize his friend was friends with Kristoff too when I met him back in January. So my response to that was "Yeah... maybe I met you with your ice harvester friend", which normally you're really not supposed to do but I mean it was subtle. I wasn't technically breaking character integrity but between Cap and I, I was walking a thin line. We didn't go into too much depth. We continued our conversation about his birthday and how it was amazing he managed to stay so young even while being frozen in ice. Y'know usual conversations. Eventually, we decided to get a photo. Cap still seemed thrown by how he recognized me so yes, it WAS HISSSS choice of pose.





















Don't even ask what my smile even was because I don't even know. Yeah, an odd pose for me (Do I LOOK like someone who shakes hands with Captain America?). However, I met him, it was fun and he wished me well on "ice harvesting." Lowkey Daddy Steve Rogers was trolling.

From Hollywood, I decided to make my way over to Pixar Pier, see if the most popular area of the park was showing the true signs of the Fourth. Dropping the suspense here, it wasn't either. Real interesting. I took a quick ride on the Incredicoaster per usual. Arch photo and boomerang for proof.





*Click to BOOMERANG!*




I then went to the total opposite end of Pier to pick up an over-priced yet mildly patriotic drink of choice to refresh myself before my shift.





Then, as quickly as I entered into DCA, I headed out.





Not quite...

See I saw a special Fourth of July sign out at Hollywood earlier with Pluto on it and I HAD to get a photo of me holding it.













Thus ending my very short day of playing and what I expected to be a horrible day of work. Today I was working in the Bugs split restrooms. To help you understand why I was not looking forward to this shift outside of it being the Fourth, the restroom system in the Disneyland parks requires you to be constantly in a restroom over every hour. Sounds simple in context, right? Yeah, but this is considering you have more than one restroom to take care of and those restrooms require a walking distance. Not so simple and not so fun. And the Bugs split has FIVE RESTROOMS ranging from the backstage area between Cars Land and Bugs Land all the way to the second floor of Carthay Circle Theater. It's my least favorite place to work and on the Fourth of July... even less so.

Yet it turned out to be one of the easiest if not the easiest shift I've had there. 

To begin, backstage at Harbor Pointe, they were giving out free samples of all the new Pixar Pier food including an item that would be available at Bing Bong's once it opened.




From L-to-R: Jack Jack's Num Num Cookie, Angry Dog, Poultry Palace Drumstick and Unicorn Bar (from Bing Bong's)

All of them were fabulous! I wasn't sure I'd like the Num Num Cookie but omg I LOOOOOVVVEEED it. I'd already had the Angry Dog and liked it so that was a given. The Poultry Palace Drumstick also shockingly surprised me with how much I liked that. I'm usually not a fan of those but this was so tender and well made, I made a note to go buy one at a later date. The Unicorn Bar was the standout since a) I was one of the first people to try it prior to its guest release and b) it was fabulous. So yes, Pixar Pier food, we. stan.

Anyways, after that, it was off to work, expecting the worst and getting the best out of the Bugs Land restrooms on one of the predictably busiest days of the year.

Carthay Circle 2nd Floor bathroom, which is usually fairly slow was a bit busier than normal, but everywhere else was dead even the Bugs Land male restroom and companion which usually are my biggest nightmare working the Bugs split. It was such a shock yet so so welcomed. Like I thought I'd be dying in those restrooms apologizing constantly to my lead yet I was keeping on top of things for the first time ever. Wow, July 4th magic for real. And thus, I eventually closed out and came out on the flipside of working a Disney park on July 4th.





I went home after since all my friends had been texting me constantly during my shift talking about all the fun they were having doing the adult thing on July 4th so I wanted to come back and take part in that. Before I did, I stumbled upon some cute things that were left in my apartment.









If you're wondering, YES, I did eat majority of those cookies and YES, I did take that Starbucks gift card all to myself (I did consult my housemates who apparently knew about for days before I did sooooo I WAS IN THE RIGHT). 

Anyways, I came home to find out one of my roomies had snatched some delicious patriotic sugar cookies from his work for our apartment to enjoy. THEN, a former CPer had sent our apartment a Starbucks gift card with the cutest little note wishing us well on our program and hoping we had the best time in Carnegie 207. It was so sweet and made my life. Ugh, what a turn of events for Fourth of July.

It was about time now that I ended up doing the typical college aged adult thing with my friends across the hall so this is where I end the update on a note I did not expect I'd end on talking about July 4th. The only thing that could've made this strange turn of events better is if Sam Eagle had randomly popped up in the midst of it all.






Continue Here​


----------



## Tink2Day

Congratulations Timmy!! So proud of you.   If they have any sense at all they'll snap you up in a minute! Good LUCK!

Seems just yesterday that someone guided me to your first report and the rest is history. You'll do great in whatever you choose to do, choreographing the play, new job and all new adventures.


----------



## Jaina

Sounds like a pretty awesome 4th of July! I’m
Glad it was way more pleasant than you expected! And those treats look yummy!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> Congratulations Timmy!! So proud of you.   If they have any sense at all they'll snap you up in a minute! Good LUCK!



You're so sweet. Thank you so much! 



Tink2Day said:


> Seems just yesterday that someone guided me to your first report and the rest is history. You'll do great in whatever you choose to do, choreographing the play, new job and all new adventures.



I cannot believe it's been like 8 or 9 years since that first one. Wow how time flies! 

And thank you so much, you've been so supportive for so long. I really appreciate it. 



Jaina said:


> Sounds like a pretty awesome 4th of July! I’m
> Glad it was way more pleasant than you expected! And those treats look yummy!



It was! I had a lot of fun and it didn't feel like the usual Disney holiday at all. Bless those samplers they gave us, they were enjoyed THOROUGHLY.


----------



## missjackiemcg

What a fabulously fun 4th!!   Glad you survived your assigned area, too!


----------



## missangelalexis

So many awesome character pics! But especially that one with the Incredibles group! #SQUAD

I'm glad you had such a fun day at Pixar Pier!

Sounds like a pretty good 4th of July! 

Best of luck on your job interviews!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> What a fabulously fun 4th!!   Glad you survived your assigned area, too!



It was! So blessed that day didn't turn out as bad as expected.



missangelalexis said:


> So many awesome character pics! But especially that one with the Incredibles group! #SQUAD



Thank you! They were all so much fun. And I do love that Incredibles squad one. So unexpected and awesome.



missangelalexis said:


> I'm glad you had such a fun day at Pixar Pier!
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good 4th of July!



Both days were fab!



missangelalexis said:


> Best of luck on your job interviews!



Thank you!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Thank you for doing such marvelous write ups! I have enjoyed them thoroughly 

Good luck with your interviews - any company would be lucky to have you! I hope you get the job you want!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Thank you for doing such marvelous write ups! I have enjoyed them thoroughly



You're welcome. They are so fun for me so it really is my pleasure, thank you! 



FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Good luck with your interviews - any company would be lucky to have you! I hope you get the job you want!



Awww, you're so sweet, thank you! Hopefully everything falls into place soon. *fingers crossed*


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Thank you all for your well wishes on my interviews! Apparently they worked as I have a second interview this Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for that one. I will keep you posted as my job search continues. In the mean time, ANOTHER UPDATE!*

*Did I Actually Walk All The Way To Company D In THAT Heat?*
_7/5/18: Post Fourth of July Celebration_

Yes, by some happy coincidence, the day after Fourth of July, I had off! Yipee! Hence why I decided to stay up after a long work shift partying it up true Fourth of July style with my friends (and now I've blown my cover lol). 

I slept in fairly considerably on this day and decided that I'd make it a later park day since I had yet to go to Company D or Property Control yet.

For those of you not familiar with Disneyland, Company D is essentially their Cast Member only store (family and friends are allowed too) where they put all the items that they have to take off the racks for one reason or another and sell them for a lower price. Disney World has a similar location called Cast Connections, which I LOVED and visited many times, particularly around Christmastime when I needed to get Christmas gifts. It might sound odd to get Christmas gifts from a place that sells stuff that Disney wouldn't sell based on condition but Disney's particular so usually most things sold at Company D or Cast Connections is in pretty good condition. Usually it's one miniscule thing, but you pay like half or less than the price that's given in the parks. Property Control, however, they are a bit more banged up, but this place also has some items that were once sold in the parks that they just never got through the inventory or even furniture that was removed from the parks. It's basically a combination of the Property Control at Disney World and Mickey's Treasures, which are all CM only areas versus Company D or Cast Connections being a place where you can bring guests. Between the two, I was hoping I'd find a good deal on a Disneyland Spirit Jersey since I only had one and heard they do end up rather frequently in Company D and Property Control. I'd spent ample time at this point in the park so why not set aside a portion of my day to do some frugal shopping?

Well, here's the getchya of it all: Unlike Florida where CPs had busses that could take them to anywhere on Property and it was simple finding a bus or a friend to take you to Cast Connections, California was not that way by any means. It was much closer to housing here yes, but transportation to get there was A MESS. I had no clue how to do it so Uber was the best option. I didn't want to spend $15 though to be driven only five minutes so I decided to take a walk a bit of a distance before calling the Uber. 





A thing to note about today was today was the day that that crazy heatwave began in California. The one where we hit record temps. Yup, that was today. The next day, if you look at my table of contents, was the day we hit 116 degrees which was the record breaker. Today got up to high 90s, but cooled down later in the day to pretty moderate temps. It was still very VERY hot out, a lot hotter than it had been all summer so yeah an Uber was necessary.

Or it would be if you weren't me and did every stupid thing possible to avoid spending unnecessary money?

To answer the question posed in the chapter title:

Yes, yes I did.

All the way and all the way back, even if I had run into friends while there and said I'd be ubering back... didn't do it. Even after a walk that actually had me feeling a little light-headed, I didn't call for one. Nope, no Uber for me. I was getting in my exercise and sweating off all possible water weight on me. Yeah, the one who rarely sweats was sweating. It was HOT and the walk was far more than your normal walk, taking me through some not-so-savory neighborhoods. It was daylight though and I survived. 

I stopped first in Company D where I really didn't find anything of interest. They didn't have much. Cast Connections always had cool deals along with certain areas dedicated to real quality or of interest merch. Company D was nowhere near the size of Cast Connections and with not nearly enough selection. It was a lot of the same thing. They also had a Team Store at the back, which I thought might be offer discounts but NOPE. You only had your usual 20% discount for all the CM exclusive stuff they had back there just like at the park and at Team Disney. Cute. 

I didn't stick around for long and decided to go to Property Control, which ended up being a very different experience in terms of shopping at CM exclusive shopping locales. You had to walk through this whole maze that led you to essentially a warehouse, which was what Cast Connections and Property Control were at World. Here however, this place wasn't an air conditioned mall atmosphere, it was a legit warehouse where they dumped all the things that were too damaged or at an inventory far beyond that of Company D's capabilities. It was not set up like a shop and definitely not the cuter set-up of Company D. Property Control was real barebones deals. It had some pretty cool stuff though like items from the hotels such as robes one could buy or furniture from hotels or old souvenir items that they had left over from when they sold them in the parks. I checked for spirit jerseys here and they only had a few, none of which I wanted. I still didn't want to make what would most likely be my one time at Property Control a waste so I found a few things: a discolored pair of Minnie Ears (that really weren't badly discolored), a WoC pin and Disney Travel Co. Lanyard, a Tiana's Showboat Jubilee necklace and something else that is escaping my memory. I almost grabbed an EVE plush that had nothing wrong with it but was like $5, but decided otherwise since I already had enough plush. I ran into Kaitlyn and another CP alumni friend, Rachel (not THAT Rachel), who were here as a stop while on their way to work. I talked with them for a minute before checking out then left.

Now like I said, did not even take an Uber back and took that sketch walk all the way from Company D back to Carnegie. It was a lot considering that I stood in Property Control for awhile and it was HOT in there so I ended up grabbing a quick bite at a Burger King on my way back. That cooled me off and got me through the rest of the way back, no issues. When I got back, I was WORN. I even considered not going to the park, but my need to go get that Ariel spirit jersey I wanted but didn't find at Company D was real so after a quick shower and quick nap, it was off to Disneyland!





As I entered into the park, I made note of something...

*Click to watch!*




Again, super hot. Yet NO CROWDS. The human world was nonexistent out in Southern California and Disneyland. Frankly, I could live with that. Like Elsa says, "The cold didn't bother me anyway." Well THE HEAT NEVER BOTHERED ME ANYWAY. However I did walk quite a few miles in it on this day so I decided to duck into the best place to escape the heat and get some of the best AC on property: THE ROYAL HALL!

















I don't remember much about this visit. I believe it was the one where I embarrassingly ran through the Hall because I thought Cindy beckoned to me but it was a host that was hiding in a corner behind me. A confusing, awkward experience all before I even met her. I can't remember her who was there with her and Snow since I don't have any photos that I can find of a third princess. I know Snow was the standout and we were having the sweetest little conversation though. I don't remember details but the OG princess was spreading all the magic, bless her.

I decided not to stick around much longer in the original Magic Kingdom after that rather uneventful visit and decided to head on over to DCA to see if there were ways of cooling off over on that side of the magic.

Continue Here​


----------



## AJA55

Congratulation and good luck Timmy!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AJA55 said:


> Congratulation and good luck Timmy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

PlutosRHM55 said:


> All the way and all the way back, even if I had run into friends while there and said I'd be ubering back... didn't do it. Even after a walk that actually had me feeling a little light-headed, I didn't call for one. Nope, no Uber for me. I was getting in my exercise and sweating off all possible water weight on me. Yeah, the one who rarely sweats was sweating. It was HOT and the walk was far more than your normal walk, taking me through some not-so-savory neighborhoods. It was daylight though and I survived.​


​Goodness!! That is quite a hike in hot weather. Especially if one is slightly dehydrated from a previous day's festivities. Glad you made it ok!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I don't remember much about this visit. I believe it was the one where I embarrassingly ran through the Hall because I thought Cindy beckoned to me but it was a host that was hiding in a corner behind me. A confusing, awkward experience all before I even met her. ​



You are not alone - this kind of thing happens to me and is so awkward! Your pix ended up cute anyway and you totally recovered by the time you saw Snow


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Nope, no Uber for me. I was getting in my exercise and sweating off all possible water weight on me. Yeah, the one who rarely sweats was sweating. It was HOT and the walk was far more than your normal walk, taking me through some not-so-savory neighborhoods. It was daylight though and I survived.


#braggingrights



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I even considered not going to the park, but my need to go get that Ariel spirit jersey I wanted but didn't find at Company D was real so after a quick shower and quick nap, it was off to Disneyland!


Oooooh, how have I not seen that one!? I hope you ended up finding it!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a brutally hot day! Super admirable that you did so much walking!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> ​Goodness!! That is quite a hike in hot weather. Especially if one is slightly dehydrated from a previous day's festivities. Glad you made it ok!



Again, I still don't know how I did it, especially considering I walked through some sketchy areas too (pretty sure I saw some drug deals outside Burger King). 



FeistyDisneyMom said:


> You are not alone - this kind of thing happens to me and is so awkward! Your pix ended up cute anyway and you totally recovered by the time you saw Snow



Lol thank you and yes, bless Snow. It also wasn't a friend of Cindy I particularly liked soooo that made it worse. 



missjackiemcg said:


> #braggingrights



Oh, for sure. *insert bicep emoji here*



missjackiemcg said:


> Oooooh, how have I not seen that one!? I hope you ended up finding it!!



The princess spirit jerseys are REALLY popular. You have to catch them just right at the right place. They are also more subtle theming. Ariel's is the green one with the purple shell over the heart whereas Cindy's is blue with a silver glass slipper, etc. I'm sure you've seen it and just didn't realize.



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a brutally hot day! Super admirable that you did so much walking!



It was and it only got hotter. I genuinely don't know how I made that hike even if heat really doesn't bother me THAT much.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I Can't Network With Normal People, But I Can With Edna Mode*
*Part I*
_7/5/18: Post Fourth of July Celebration_

Before heading into DCA, I realized that I hadn't gone to grab the Ariel spirit jersey I wanted. I was outside of Disneyland so I decided to go check out the Dress Shop in DTD and go pick one up. They had ample supply and I was able to find one, no problem, pay and head out. It was again fairly hot out so I didn't wear it right away but I'm sure with how cold nights got even on such hot days I could don it for a moment later.

I hopped on over to DCA where I decided to go check out who was around over at the Marvel M&G area. When I got over there, I saw Doctor Strange was out but I had no interest in meeting him. Black Panther and Black Widow were ending their day. Gamora was the only one out with little wait and that I had interest in seeing. I essentially walked right up to her.

































As you can tell, Gamora was only there for a photo today and for talking to me in the only uncomfortable position where I was blinded by the sun. It was hello and goodbye and I was on my way. I decided after that I would stop by to see Anna and Elsa. I'm not a Frozen fan, but they always were fun whenever I stopped by so I thought why not?

Lucky for me, their line was a near walk-up. Not to mention I had some choice words for Elsa about this weather.





















As expected, I had a surprisingly good conversation with the Ice Queen and Chocolate Lover Queen. We talked about how Elsa needed to tone down the weather, but she said she didn't want to go outside because it was too hot (WELL, OF COURSE). Then we also discussed some other ways on how to get extra chocolate from Ghirardelli with some tricks I knew before and some new ones. After talking per usual, we took our photo and I went on my way.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I Can't Network With Normal People, But I Can With Edna Mode*
*Part II*
_7/5/18: Post Fourth of July Celebration_

I decided to head over to Pixar Pier to see how long the Incredicoaster wait was and if they had FPs left. The wait was much too long and FPs were out so I nixed that plan and decided to head on down toward the Pal-A-Round where I came across this super eager Wilderness Explorer.

*Click to watch!*




I followed him after to his M&G spot and decided to give him an official hello.

























Russell was the absolute sweetest and full of so much energy. I complimented him on his dancing and then he noticed my shirt to which he started showing me how he does the perfect cast. Obviously I had to join in but he was out-doing me so I stopped. We did our classic Wilderness Explorer salute then hugged goodbye. Ugh, that boy seriously deserved that Ellie badge.

After Russell, I happened to walk behind Buzz on his way to Midway Mania. I hadn't gotten to see him on the day that the Pier opened so I got in line to meet him too.

























I wasn't sure exactly what to talk about Buzz with so I mentioned the cowgirls in Paint the Night since they do go off with their dancing to his break-down. I assumed he choreographed it himself to which he quietly admitted to. It wasn't a long meet with him, but the lighting was so perfect at his spot and lighting is most important sometimes. We'd probably be more productive fighting Zurg then just talking. Or maybe salsa dancing. 

After Buzz, I checked the times for the Incredibles area M&G and realized Edna Mode would be coming out. It was starting to get a little chilly and I recalled that I had my new stylish spirit jersey to show off. Who better to show it off to than the queen of Fashion herself? 

I hopped in line and while waiting for a good 15 to 20 minutes, I pulled on the spirit jersey and switched off my Powerline shirt all in time before I got to spend some one-on-one time with the queen herself.





























































The most fierce and fabulous meet and greet EVER! I felt so validated. She was absolutely LIVING for my ensemble especially the spirit jersey to the point where she had me show it off. Then we discussed an Incredibles spirit jersey since we both agreed there needed to be one in which I essentially said I'd help with it if she hired me and let me help babysit Jack-Jack. Obviously Edna is a great businesswoman and thought this was a quality deal. We sealed it with more photoshoots in which we did normal and abnormal photos??? I don't know, the host was making fun of us for it. All-in-all, I wish life made it easier or more realistic to work for Edna because then I wouldn't have to worry about getting an adult job at this point in time. Oh well.

After Edna, it became apparent that night was setting in and it was getting close to time for me to scope out a spot for Paint the Night. However, I was hungry and needing some nourishment from a warm, eventful day. I didn't have a lot of money to spare thanks to my multiple shopping and fast food stops so I had to find some more cost efficient way to feed my rumbly tumbly. Pixar Pier had lots of options, most of which I had yet to try fully. So which one to choose?

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

Some awesome character interactions!!!  Love the Edna Mode shoot--#nocapes #spiritjerseysok


----------



## missangelalexis

Lots of character meets once you got to DCA! Super cute pics!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Some awesome character interactions!!!  Love the Edna Mode shoot--#nocapes #spiritjerseysok



They were so much fun, especially Edna. She needs to get on that Incredibles spirit jersey tbh



missangelalexis said:


> Lots of character meets once you got to DCA! Super cute pics!



Thank you! It was lots of fun.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Paint The Night With A Side Of Poultry Palace*
_7/5/18: Post Fourth of July Celebration_

Title says it: I went with Poultry Palace!





The wait left a lot to be desired. Disneyland is just really not efficient when it comes to QS and piping out a million orders after a million orders since everything is more "freshly" made and I was hitting that hour on this day. I still got my meal, but it was a wait longer than expected. Not to mention, people need to order a bit less of this stuff, there is enough in one box for a family. 

With my drumstick in hand, I decided to go scouting for a spot for Paint the Night. I think today I sat near Golden Zephyr. I was mostly unbothered by anyone on this night and got to enjoy my drumstick in peace and quiet. Eventually, uneventfully so, the parade began as it always does.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*








*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Ugh, I could never tire of Paint, I miss her so. One day I'll see her again.

After Paint, I headed on over to Disneyland per usual. I don't exactly remember what happened after I watched Paint. I think I mostly wandered, road the usual rides and such. Nothing special. At some point, I think I rode Pirates and came across my favorite moment in Fantasmic... or one of them. I don't know I just love a pirate ship:





Then, at some point I stumbled upon Pixie Hollow at night and decided to photoshoot my way through there.









*Click to watch!*




After that, I also wanted to see what the new Pixar Pals Dance Party was about. I ended up visiting this quite often but tonight I wasn't too invested since only the Green Army Men were out dancing. I would've rather a recognizable Pixar friend but they were having fun as well as the guests so no need to intervene.

*Click to watch!*




I decided to head out after that, but not before saying my goodnight to an extra special pup...





As soon as I got to Town Square, I ended up upon this...

*Click to watch!*




Obviously I hopped in line for my puppy and was soon greeted by this...

*Click to watch!*




































Obviously the best goodnight kisses ever. Magic Kingdom, who?

Anyways, it was outies for me and I headed to the bus. The bus came in no time and look what happened?

*Click to watch!*




Nope, was not inexplicably killed by the bus driver on the way back. I made it home safely and soon passed out after a long day. We love a day-after Fourth of July celebration and good night's sleep. Another magical Disney day soon around the corner. Stay tuned!

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

A perfect ending to your busy day!! Those pictures with Pluto!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a great night!! Ugh those pics with Pluto are too cute! I love that Disneyland does late night character greets!


----------



## SheriBerry

Lurker here, just wanted to say that I really enjoy your trip reports! Makes me wish I had done the CP back in the day.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> A perfect ending to your busy day!! Those pictures with Pluto!!



Pluto, my goodest boy 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great night!! Ugh those pics with Pluto are too cute! I love that Disneyland does late night character greets!



It was! And omg it so is one of the best things, even if they decide that the characters just walk around. Late night meets at Disneyland are so insanely magical.



SheriBerry said:


> Lurker here, just wanted to say that I really enjoy your trip reports! Makes me wish I had done the CP back in the day.



Hello!  Glad you came out of hiding hehe And I'm glad you can have a vicarious look back through my stories. Thank you for reading!


----------



## AJA55

You have the best darn character fun.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AJA55 said:


> You have the best darn character fun.



I try


----------



## KathyM2

I've been lurking a bit here, sorry ) But thought it's time to say hi! I am heading to DLR this summer for the first time in about 20 years, so love reading your report! Your night time parade pics are awesome!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

KathyM2 said:


> I've been lurking a bit here, sorry ) But thought it's time to say hi! I am heading to DLR this summer for the first time in about 20 years, so love reading your report! Your night time parade pics are awesome!



It's all good. Glad you came out of hiding to say hello! 

Wow, that's so exciting! So it'll be your first time at DCA too? So cool. I'm sure it'll be lots of fun.

And thank you, loved shooting Paint the Night as much as I did.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A quick update on everything, I should let you know I had two interviews with the Disney Store about a week ago and unfortunately was not hired. Pretty sure it was because I did mention hoping to stay with the company in the Parks & Resorts division in the future. They probably wanted me more long term for sure. *

*In other news, today I have a phone screen for one of my professional internships! This is one of the major preliminary steps to getting one so I'm super stressed but also super hyped. Really really hoping it goes well. Pixie dust NEEDED. *

*So that's that... time for the update on the day I'm sure you're all most anxious to hear about. Enjoy!*

*If You Ever Thought For A Moment, I Actually Belonged in NH...*
_7/6/18: Living My Best Life in 116 Degrees Farenheit_





Yes, you read right. Snapchat predicted today as one of the hottest days on record. I had woken up mid-afternoon and gotten ready to head in to play at the Disneyland Resort and it was already 106 degrees. I'd already walked miles to Company D on a day that reached 100. Now, instead of doing what everyone else was doing and staying home while California became a literal oven. I went out. 

And could not have been happier.





When I tell you the park was empty, IT WAS EMPTY. Nobody around. At least outside. Even characters were nonexistent because YEAH. Even Disney can't be that cruel. I mean, me the real life Jade from Victorious who never sweats was feeling the moisture. I mean, you can see some people behind me but that was IT. Like the most I saw all that day. And they all mostly hid in the stores. I even had to pop into a store to get some AC before continuing on. I tried to see what they had for slushes but apparently the heat was so bad they weren't mixing properly so they couldn't even sell them.

Yeah, that's what 100+ degrees Farenheit is, my dears.

Anyways, I decided to go with my usual and hit up the Royal Hall. It was essentially dead over there. I think there was one family going in in front of me then it was me and I got to spend ample time with all my favorite royal friends. 

























They were all so fun today. Royal Hall in general lays on the AC so it wasn't much a different day for the princesses, but with nobody wanting to be outside in record temps... they were oh so excited to have someone to talk with. We obviously talked about how crazy the weather was and such and ways to cool down. Pretty sure Ariel and I talked about how nice it would be to have mermaid fins today. Granted she does love those human legs so we had a minor disagreement but that's all good. I got lots of advice on drinking lots of water, which I was already on top of with a water packed away in my bag. That in mind, I was in and out and back on my way.

I decided to check out Pixie Hollow to see if maybe that was open even with the heat and it was. My friend Jen was working as a Host and I gave her a big hug. She shockingly didn't seem that tired and sent me right on in saying, "Come say hi to our fairy friend, FAWN!"

FAWN?!?!?!

FAWN THE GARDEN TALENT FAIRY?!?!?!

Y'all.

I was gagged.

Wow. This heat was bringing some major magic today. Whoa.

















She was so sweet. I was so shook I didn't know what to say. I somehow managed to explain my shock that she was visiting. She told me about how she was out visiting because she had to send the animals away since it was way too hot for them with this weather. What a caring FAIRY QUEEN. And we got such good photos. The lighting where she was in the Hollow was PRIME. Ugh, what a great day I was having cooking in the sun. Already worth it.

After saying goodbye and getting more advice about proper hydration, I decided to see what outdoor attractions were open. The Matterhorn unfortunately was closed so I nixed that. Most outdoor attractions were minus say Splash Mountain. Shockingly, the teacups were open with no wait so I walked onto that. They did advise us there to check the seats on the ride before sitting to not burn ourselves. I did and even with my short white shorts I still managed to not burn myself. My spot of tea was piping and not cooling by any means but it was fun. I did however need to find a way to cool down.

I weighed my options and knew that most of the indoor and water attractions were off to the other side of the park so off to my fave New Orleans Square I went. Over there, it was the emptiest I had seen it in awhile. It was gorgeous. Oh, even though I genuinely felt like I was being cooked alive nothing could stop me from being so happy and hyper. Bless Mother Nature for giving me a day like this.

The Mark Twain was still running surprisingly but I needed to get out of the heat and I came upon Pirates which barely had a wait, again SHOCK, since most of the indoor attractions had wait times that skyrocketed. Pirates however, she was sitting pretty so I was all for that. 





*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Ah DLR OG Pirates. No other Pirates could ever.

Anyways, the water and AC helped some more but I needed some refreshment. I was running around quite a bit, it was time to get one of my faves in my body to recharge. 

Continue Here​


----------



## KathyM2

PlutosRHM55 said:


> It's all good. Glad you came out of hiding to say hello!
> 
> Wow, that's so exciting! So it'll be your first time at DCA too? So cool. I'm sure it'll be lots of fun.
> 
> And thank you, loved shooting Paint the Night as much as I did.


'

Thanks. I may have exaggerated, I was there in 2001, so I think maybe DCA was pretty new then? So I did see it. But it was a really quick trip and I look forward to experiencing more this time. We have two full park days, which I know isn't nearly enough, but hopefully since we can hop back and forth we'll get the see the highlights of both and maybe a night time parade!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

KathyM2 said:


> '
> 
> Thanks. I may have exaggerated, I was there in 2001, so I think maybe DCA was pretty new then? So I did see it. But it was a really quick trip and I look forward to experiencing more this time. We have two full park days, which I know isn't nearly enough, but hopefully since we can hop back and forth we'll get the see the highlights of both and maybe a night time parade!



Ah, gotcha. I think two park days works totally fine. My first time at Disneyland, I spent three days and most of my last day we spent doing a lot of things over again. I think the only major thing we did that was new was Mickey and the Magical Map since it was only performing on weekends. Everything else we did that was "new" were M&Gs which kinda just fit in to kill time. I think having park hoppers is the best thing since at DCA you tend to do everything in a day. I also HIGHLY recommend MaxPass, it saved me A LOT of time on my first visit and I got free Photopass with it too. Hopefully Paint the Night will be back because that is a MUST, if not Soundsational tends to have early nighttime runs so that's definitely one to see (but I'd probably pick Disneyland's Fant over that).


----------



## KathyM2

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I think having park hoppers is the best thing since at DCA you tend to do everything in a day. I also HIGHLY recommend MaxPass, it saved me A LOT of time on my first visit and I got free Photopass with it too. Hopefully Paint the Night will be back because that is a MUST, if not Soundsational tends to have early nighttime runs so that's definitely one to see (but I'd probably pick Disneyland's Fant over that).



Thanks for the tips!! Yes, we are planning on the MaxPass, I have to do some more reading on how that all works compared to how it is at WDW. From what I can tell DLR takes less planning, but I still want to have an idea of what my "must do's" will be!


----------



## missangelalexis

Cute pics with the princesses and FAWN!! 

Sounds like if you were willing to deal with the heat it wasn't a bad day to be in the parks!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Cute pics with the princesses and FAWN!!



Thank you!!



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like if you were willing to deal with the heat it wasn't a bad day to be in the parks!



It really wasn't, but the heat was intense. If someone wasn't as comfortable as I was or knows they don't deal well with heat, I do not recommend.


----------



## Jaina

Man, I don't love the heat (I live in the Phoenix area, where we spend about 7 months every year cooking) but I would totally take it to to experience that empty park! How fun! And I loved the pictures with Pluto from a few entries before that.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jaina said:


> Man, I don't love the heat (I live in the Phoenix area, where we spend about 7 months every year cooking) but I would totally take it to to experience that empty park! How fun! And I loved the pictures with Pluto from a few entries before that.



Oh wow, I've heard nightmare stories about that region of the country. Like you were WAY above what we were experiencing in Anaheim. But yeah, so worth it for the empty park. And thank you! Pluto and I always had the cutest photos.


----------



## missjackiemcg

Oppressive heat= empty park.  I would take it as a win!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Oppressive heat= empty park.  I would take it as a win!!!



It was a TOTAL win.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*From Mint Juleps to Guess The Princess And Over to DCA*
_7/6/18: Living My Best Life in 116 Degrees Farenheit_





You know what fave I was talking about I'm sure? I WAS IN NEW ORLEANS SQUARE. THE MINT JULEP, OF COURSE!

*Click to watch!*




And what a MOOD that put me in.

*Click to watch!*




Yes, we were reaching those peak temperatures and I was still happy as a clam. Speaking of clams... clamshells... Ariel! I should stop by again. Why not? I was high on life and I mean, princesses in AC. Also, based on the fact that I just happened to casually meet Fawn today, maybe I'd get a special princess today. Back over to Fantasy Faire I went.

As I entered into the Hall line which was nonexistent for real at this point, I noticed there was a mystery princess. Oooooo, hopefully it was someone I hadn't met in the Hall before. I had a great convo with the host at the front. I forget who it was, usually I remember but they were so nice and remembered me from previous visits. Whoops lol

I went in and had one of the best visits in the Hall ever.

*Click to watch!*








*Click to watch!*








Then, to continue on from DANCING WITH ARIEL (who even asked if I would stop by again) and Snow and I gassing each other up with our matching bows, Snow walked me over to go see who was in the next room, who I happened to catch a glimpse of when meeting.

She asked, "Do you have any guesses who's there?"

I answered...






























"MULAN!"

*Click to watch!*








WE LOVE A WARRIOR PRINCESS THAT SAVED CHINA. She was so awesome, so confident and strong. She's a very serious one too. It wasn't my first one meeting her at DLR but much like the first time, this one was for the books. (For those of you who follow my Twitter, no, this was not the time I told her how Ariana Grande saved the gays. That was on a day I skipped.)

After saying goodbye and promising to work on my stretches and warrior stances, I was back out into the heat. I thanked the host who followed me throughout the Hall since I realized that they were taking those awesome videos as well as the great posed photos. Honestly deserved a 4 Keys Card. I complained about going out into the heat per usual then was back out into the heat. Typical.

Agh, again could not believe how amazing this day was going. I thought I'd be dying and wanting to leave early to rest before I had to come back for the special ExPIERience we had that night at Pixar Pier (a Cast Members only event to experience the Pier). Guess I was gonna stay right up until that even with a long shift the next day in near equal heat to today.

I had done enough around Disneyland for the time being so I decided to hop on over to DCA. 

When I got over there, it was even more dead than Disneyland was. Just as hot and with so many weird arrangements for characters. Daisy was inside the Photopass pick-up place. Mickey and Minnie looked to be going in there too or over inside Walt & co. As I walked further in, they were using the lobby of Carthay Circle for M&Gs. I wasn't very interested in seeing any of them so I decided to head into Marvel territory to see who was out there. The Incredibles were over here now with Frozone and Mr. Incredible hiding in the shade of their preview. A line still was in place for Black Panther and Black Widow. Spidey ran past. Then I saw Gamora was finishing up her meet. I initially was gonna hop in line then saw her leaving and she spotted me and seemed to want me to come over. I did and ended up going for a little walk, talking about the heat and such. She's not much of a conversationalist, but she was definitely struggling with the day so I think me, a familiar face, was nice to help deal with it. 

When we got over to where she had to go back to the Milano, we took a quick selfie.





I checked on the wait time for Guardians and as expected, being one of the only E-ticket indoor attractions the line was long so I decided to nix my idea of going to ride that. I thought I went through Marvel land rather quick so I decided to head back. Lucky for me I timed it well and Spidey was back out playing around so I decided to hop in line for him. What little line he did have.









(I don't know when this will be posted but if you haven't seen Into The Spider-Verse yet, YOU NEED TO SEE IT. Best Spidey movie ever and this is coming from a die-hard fan.)

He was so bubbly and hyper even dealing with this heat. I asked how he was dealing with and he was just as adamant about how great a day he was having. Then I asked how his friend Peter Parker was feeling and well... yeah, the heat was a bit much. These poor heroes, but what a friendly neighborhood Spider-Man he was and is. Miss his antics and friendliness so much. 

After  scaring Spidey with my ease with the Spidey pose, I said farewell to Peter I mean Spidey I mean Peter I mean Tom Holland, GAHHHHHH I LEFT MARVEL LAND. DCA had plenty more that I could conquer today in this heat. Just you wait.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Awesome decision taking another trip to meet the princesses!! Nice treat meeting Mulan in there!


----------



## missjackiemcg

What a fantastic day you were having despite the heat!! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> (For those of you who follow my Twitter, no, this was not the time I told her how Ariana Grande saved the gays. That was on a day I skipped.)


Well, that's a story I hope to hear!! LOL


----------



## MeghanEmily

It took me over a month, but I finally got back and got caught up again!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Lovely pictures! Belle is looking very much like herself here. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> the family in front of me were being huge disgusting jerks. As I said a lot of Disney Instagrammers in line and there were some particularly standout male ones. It is rare to find males who meet characters in the parks, which has kinda put a stigma against those like myself who enjoy it. This guy was on the older side, visibly older than me, and the family in front of me took notice. When he met Snow, he was spending a lot of time with her, hugging her, taking hugging photos with her and taking all these pics of her, which the family took as creepy. I found myself reacting in the same manner except my response was more out of concern and I did realize that they knew each other and they were just taking their time saying goodbye, that was all. However, this family just decided to ridicule him making snide comments and really inappropriate sexual jokes about him. It was the most appalling thing and I cannot believe they were going to be one of the last families to meet Snow on her friend's last day as a Cast Member. Disgusting.



Oh my gosh. I can't stand this. Disney is for everyone. Meet and greets are for everyone. Everyone else paid to get into the park just like you! As long as a guest isn't weirding the characters out with unwanted advances or anything, I don't see why people can't just chill out and let everyone live their best Disney life. #rantover



PlutosRHM55 said:


> A GURL WAS SHOOK. I was essentially on the verge of tears especially when Cindy just immediately went in for a hug and whoever was next in line let it happen. After Cindy and Snow had their moment, Snow went up and gave Ariel a hug.



 What a sweet moment you got to observe!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is SO #goals! Awesome picture! Also I never pay attention to princess footwear, but Snow's little character shoes are kinda cute. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Then Snow made one of the most profound beautiful comments I've ever heard, "You know if you shine a light on a diamond, it makes a rainbow." Those words have stuck with me. Simple idea yet I know she was meaning a lot of things with it.



 I love this! Multiple meanings for sure. Snow is very wise. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Omg Ariel's neon light-up get-up...I can't. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



MY HERO.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yup, the millennial pink jersey was making another return.



I love this!! I don't own any spirit jerseys yet, but I really like the potion purple one, so maybe that'll have to happen if they still have them or anything similar when we go this summer.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Elastigirl is my forever inspo. What a sweet strong female to look up to. She was once a one woman show of a superhero that never caused any problems that led them to go into hiding and was the eventual reason for them to come out of hiding. She smart af and skilled af. And she's a great invaluable asset of a mom! I worship her AND YOU SHOULD TOO. SO DO NOT CALL HER MRS. INCREDIBLE. THAT IS NOT HER NAME.



Elastigirl YAS! What a star! I love how confident and powerful she is, but also kind and generous. Also, what a fabulous silhouette she has! She could give some serious lessons in padding. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is super cute.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Life is moving pretty fast for me at the moment










PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yup, so that officially concludes my college career and it just so happens I also had my first job interview since leaving Skidmore so keep your fingers crossed for that one.



Congrats on your graduation!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Oh it was a blast. I was LIVING.



This is absolutely amazing!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> It is SOOOOOO much fun. So thrilling. The storyline is super fun and riding a coaster while that powerful Incredibles score is playing. WOW. It's incomparable and always gets the juices flowing. 30/10 would HIIIIIIGGGHHHHHLLLLYYYYY recommend. Go ride and give it the love it deserves even if you gonna hate on it because it's not California Screamin'. RIDE IT.



Wow! Glad you had such a great time! Sounds like an amazing coaster 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>







PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yup, Captain America knew me. Or at least his friend did, hard to tell sometimes. I did realize his friend was friends with Kristoff too when I met him back in January. So my response to that was "Yeah... maybe I met you with your ice harvester friend", which normally you're really not supposed to do but I mean it was subtle.



Sneaky! Cool that you recognized each other. And cap's a pretty social influential guy, so I'm not surprised he has friends from all walks of life. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> However, I met him, it was fun and he wished me well on "ice harvesting." Lowkey Daddy Steve Rogers was trolling.







PlutosRHM55 said:


> See I saw a special Fourth of July sign out at Hollywood earlier with Pluto on it and I HAD to get a photo of me holding it.



Of course you needed this photo! Perfect. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> From L-to-R: Jack Jack's Num Num Cookie, Angry Dog, Poultry Palace Drumstick and Unicorn Bar (from Bing Bong's)
> 
> All of them were fabulous! I wasn't sure I'd like the Num Num Cookie but omg I LOOOOOVVVEEED it. I'd already had the Angry Dog and liked it so that was a given. The Poultry Palace Drumstick also shockingly surprised me with how much I liked that. I'm usually not a fan of those but this was so tender and well made, I made a note to go buy one at a later date. The Unicorn Bar was the standout since a) I was one of the first people to try it prior to its guest release and b) it was fabulous. So yes, Pixar Pier food, we. stan.



Yum!! How cool that they offered samples. And smart, too. They know how to get people to buy the real deal.



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is great!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Adorable! Russel is so presh.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> As soon as I got to Town Square, I ended up upon this...
> 
> *Click to watch!*



I'm so glad you got that on video for us! Precious. True love, totally.



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



 This one made me smile!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> A quick update on everything, I should let you know I had two interviews with the Disney Store about a week ago and unfortunately was not hired. Pretty sure it was because I did mention hoping to stay with the company in the Parks & Resorts division in the future. They probably wanted me more long term for sure.



That's too bad, but leaves room for bigger and better things! You're probably right about them wanting someone they could keep on long-term.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> She shockingly didn't seem that tired and sent me right on in saying, "Come say hi to our fairy friend, FAWN!"
> 
> FAWN?!?!?!
> 
> FAWN THE GARDEN TALENT FAIRY?!?!?!
> 
> Y'all.
> 
> I was gagged.
> 
> Wow. This heat was bringing some major magic today. Whoa.



OH MY GAWD! FAWN!  I've only ever met Tink, but I really want to meet Rosetta. Really, I wanna meet all the pixie pals. Fawn is adorable, Iridessa is gorgeous, they're all just so cute and bubbly and fabulous! You lucked into a great meet 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is perfection. You both look awesome!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> (For those of you who follow my Twitter, no, this was not the time I told her how Ariana Grande saved the gays. That was on a day I skipped.)



 Sounds like a good story!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Awesome decision taking another trip to meet the princesses!! Nice treat meeting Mulan in there!



Always a good choice to visit the Hall especially with such an awesome surprise as MULAN.



missjackiemcg said:


> Well, that's a story I hope to hear!! LOL





MeghanEmily said:


> Sounds like a good story!



I skipped over the day because that was the only thing significant about it so I'll just leave the story here in this comment:

This happened like a week or so before and it was a day where I was hanging out in the park before work. I went out front at Main Gate to find it pretty dead and lo-and-behold who was there but MULAN. I ended up spending a lot of time with her talking and such. We took a selfie and all that, but at one point she noticed my shirt which was from Ariana Grande's Honeymoon Tour which I saw back in 2015 and she asked who it was. I told her it was Ariana Grande and asked if she knew her and she said, "Did she save China?" And I responded with no pause, "No, she saved the gays." Mulan was trying not to die laughing. She also made fun of me for how skinny I was. It was great. Best Mulan meet I've ever had tbh



MeghanEmily said:


> It took me over a month, but I finally got back and got caught up again!



Yay! Glad to have you back and all caught up! 



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh my gosh. I can't stand this. Disney is for everyone. Meet and greets are for everyone. Everyone else paid to get into the park just like you! As long as a guest isn't weirding the characters out with unwanted advances or anything, I don't see why people can't just chill out and let everyone live their best Disney life. #rantover



EXACTLY. I just can't with people sometimes. Mind your own business and have your own fun. They were visibly not hurting anyone. Frankly, the only one who was hurting anyone was the person who was making fun of an adult male meeting princesses. So rude and disgusting. Ugh, some people.



MeghanEmily said:


> This is SO #goals! Awesome picture! Also I never pay attention to princess footwear, but Snow's little character shoes are kinda cute.



Life defining moment tbh And I'm pretty sure Snow and Ariel wear the same shoes. Only Cindy's are different in this pic (and mine, but that's negligible).



MeghanEmily said:


> I love this!! I don't own any spirit jerseys yet, but I really like the potion purple one, so maybe that'll have to happen if they still have them or anything similar when we go this summer.



By the end of the summer, I had three and I still wear them all the time so I highly recommend. I'd love the Potion Purple ears though. If I ever get another Spirit Jersey, it would def be another princess one since my Ariel is too too lonely.



MeghanEmily said:


> Elastigirl YAS! What a star! I love how confident and powerful she is, but also kind and generous. Also, what a fabulous silhouette she has! She could give some serious lessons in padding.



Her and Spidey could change the world through padding lmao



MeghanEmily said:


>



Lol I was legit thinking of this when I wrote that sentence lol



MeghanEmily said:


> Congrats on your graduation!!



Thank you so much!!



MeghanEmily said:


> This one made me smile!!



Me too. Love my Ploots.



MeghanEmily said:


> That's too bad, but leaves room for bigger and better things! You're probably right about them wanting someone they could keep on long-term.



I think everything happens for a reason and it seems there are really good things starting to head my way so fingers crossed that's really still coming.



MeghanEmily said:


> OH MY GAWD! FAWN!  I've only ever met Tink, but I really want to meet Rosetta. Really, I wanna meet all the pixie pals. Fawn is adorable, Iridessa is gorgeous, they're all just so cute and bubbly and fabulous! You lucked into a great meet



*Spoiler Alert* By the end of this program I had met all the fairies minus Iridessa, Terence and Vidia. They'll all eventually be featured later on but this was the first of many encounters with Tink's fairy friends.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> This happened like a week or so before and it was a day where I was hanging out in the park before work. I went out front at Main Gate to find it pretty dead and lo-and-behold who was there but MULAN. I ended up spending a lot of time with her talking and such. We took a selfie and all that, but at one point she noticed my shirt which was from Ariana Grande's Honeymoon Tour which I saw back in 2015 and she asked who it was. I told her it was Ariana Grande and asked if she knew her and she said, "Did she save China?" And I responded with no pause, "No, she saved the gays." Mulan was trying not to die laughing. She also made fun of me for how skinny I was. It was great. Best Mulan meet I've ever had tbh



Oh my gosh! Amazing! Love this.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Life defining moment tbh And I'm pretty sure Snow and Ariel wear the same shoes. Only Cindy's are different in this pic (and mine, but that's negligible).



I've never paid much attention, but I bet a bunch of kids do. When I was fortunate enough to have some princess friends who went to kids' birthday parties, the kids were always asking them if they could see their shoes.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Her and Spidey could change the world through padding lmao



YES! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> *Spoiler Alert* By the end of this program I had met all the fairies minus Iridessa, Terence and Vidia. They'll all eventually be featured later on but this was the first of many encounters with Tink's fairy friends.



OH MY GOSH! So jelly!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> "Did she save China?" And I responded with no pause, "No, she saved the gays." Mulan was trying not to die laughing. She also made fun of me for how skinny I was. It was great. Best Mulan meet I've ever had tbh


That's awesome


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> I've never paid much attention, but I bet a bunch of kids do. When I was fortunate enough to have some princess friends who went to kids' birthday parties, the kids were always asking them if they could see their shoes.



Oh they do. I once was waiting to meet Cinderella in the Hall and a little girl asked to see what she wore under the dress and so Cindy ended up showing her bloomers. The girl was just wondering if she wore pants under a dress like she had to on occasion. Cutest thing.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I Basically Live In Princess Halls And Just LIVE*
_7/6/18: Living My Best Life in 116 Degrees Farenheit_

Off deeper into an even emptier DCA, I wandered and just pranced my way through all the lands. Of course, I had to make this video because well it was gonna be gone soon. Someone had to enact the passive aggressiveness of this sign.

*Click to watch!*




Of course, I was bound for one thing and one thing only. The most important part of DCA: The Incredicoaster!

However, before I stopped by I decided to see if there were any characters out near there. I checked and the only character visiting was Dug and not in his new spot but the old Pixar Pals gazebo. I was shocked of all the characters he was the one they let out. He's such a furry boy, how could they let him out in this heat? Alas they did. He was a bit late once I got over there and sadly evidently feeling the effects of the heat. I was very quick in the hopes he'd be better off and still managed a few adorable shots.









Love my precious talking golden. 

I wasted no time after to ride my beloved Incredicoaster. Not gonna lie, the heat was not as pleasant as I make it sound. It's like any extreme weather and I thought maybe a ride on a launch coaster would cool me off. 





But did it do the thing? Not so much. The air was actually hot even at high speeds. The Incredicoaster was nevertheless amazing, but not the ticket. I decided then to do some AC hopping since I'd been out in the heat much too long. I believe this included The Little Mermaid, some shops on Buena Vista Street and the Animation Academy. Along the way, I saw this brilliant interaction.

*Click to watch!*




After that wandering, I decided to head back over to Disneyland. I wasn't sure what to do but once I got over I remembered Ariel had asked if I would visit again. I gave her a Maybe which I felt bad about it since she seemed to genuinely want me to return but now with not much to do, I decided I'd stop by again. Coming through once again with a mystery princess and little line! So magical over at the Hall today (even more so than usual).













While not as eventful and wild as my previous visits, it was still lovely. Ariel of course remembered me and enlisted my help with our photo. It began a game we had all the way until the end of my program. Today, we decided that I would be Sebastian, grumpy as usual with Ariel and Ariel trying her best to not let it get to her. Can you see that? I can. Quality photo. I also remember spending quite a bit of time with Cindy. She was so sweet, spending more time getting to know me this time. Sweetie. Forever miss her castle.

After that visit, I didn't spend much more time in Disneyland and headed back over to DCA. I don't remember much what I did. I might've run into my co-worker Damion who was in restrooms that day and chatted with him before he hid back in his restroom in Hollywood. I know eventually I did sit out at the World of Color viewing area and decided to FaceTime the fam. It had been awhile and last time I talked with them they had mentioned they were heading to Canada instead of visiting me in Cali. I wanted to hear how that went and make them feel bad for not coming to visit me. You know, typical me when I'm in a good mood.





A lovely call per usual. They were all shook by how I was having the best time in 100+ temps, however happy to see I was happy. I tried to convince them to still come visit, but they said it was too expensive. I gave up eventually, more untypical of me, but I had a whole Disneyland still out before me so I wasn't gonna spend my whole night with them. It also was getting close to Paint the Night time so I had to go scout a spot out for that. I said goodbye and told them I'd try to text more often.

Now, it was time to grab my spot and get ready for my favorite parade once again. However, it was very different tonight as due to the temps they didn't have any of the dancers in the parade minus the brush holders. A most interesting Paint experience.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




DCA was now heading into even more quieter hours than before. I decided I didn't have any dire plans so I texted in one of my many group chats to see if any of my friends were around. Julianna and Garrett were making their way over soon following the Disneyland Fireworks so I decided to just wander about until they got over so we could wait for our special CM ExPIERience post-park close.

Continue Here​


----------



## Lesley Wake

That weather was pretty insane! I remember hearing the fastpass system also broke down that day! 

And I realized - you completely forgot the best day ever of your program! When I took paparazzi photos of you!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Seriously LOVE this!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Now, it was time to grab my spot and get ready for my favorite parade once again. However, it was very different tonight as due to the temps they didn't have any of the dancers in the parade minus the brush holders. A most interesting Paint experience.


That's really interesting!!  Too hot for the dancers, but Sulley was OK?!  How hot was it still at night??




Lesley Wake said:


> And I realized - you completely forgot the best day ever of your program! When I took paparazzi photos of you!


YES! I remember seeing those on FB, and thinking "hey! I know him!!"


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like you and Ariel really bonded during your program- so sweet!


----------



## KathyM2

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I went in and had one of the best visits in the Hall ever.



That looked like a really fun visit, and a dance!!! I doubt that happens often!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Then I saw Gamora was finishing up her meet. I initially was gonna hop in line then saw her leaving and she spotted me and seemed to want me to come over. I did and ended up going for a little walk, talking about the heat and such. She's not much of a conversationalist, but she was definitely struggling with the day so I think me, a familiar face, was nice to help deal with it.



OMG I can't imagine how hot Gamora must have been in that outfit...and being green and all...


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> That weather was pretty insane! I remember hearing the fastpass system also broke down that day!



Omg I forgot about that! Probz why Guardians still had an insanely long wait. It was a wild day. 



Lesley Wake said:


> And I realized - you completely forgot the best day ever of your program! When I took paparazzi photos of you!





missjackiemcg said:


> YES! I remember seeing those on FB, and thinking "hey! I know him!!"



lol I totally was thinking about how I might've skipped over this. The photos might still resurface though...

And wait what? How you seeing my FB??



missjackiemcg said:


> Seriously LOVE this!





MeghanEmily said:


>



My brand.



missjackiemcg said:


> That's really interesting!!  Too hot for the dancers, but Sulley was OK?!  How hot was it still at night??



It was definitely cooler, like there was a light breeze but it was still HOT. My guess is they thought Sulley could handle just standing on a float versus dancers doing a half mile of complex dance routines in heavy costumes



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like you and Ariel really bonded during your program- so sweet!



Her, Cindy and Snow were very much my program moms, but especially Miss Ariel.



KathyM2 said:


> That looked like a really fun visit, and a dance!!! I doubt that happens often!



It was! And I mean, I've danced a lot with various characters but I think that's just how I am hehehe



KathyM2 said:


> OMG I can't imagine how hot Gamora must have been in that outfit...and being green and all...



Again, I was shocked that her, Loki and Spidey were out that day but they all were making the best of it and they were very conscious of how long they could be out heaven bless.


----------



## Lesley Wake

PlutosRHM55 said:


> And wait what? How you seeing my FB??


I think I posted it without tagging you (we weren’t Facebook friends yet)! Just a general, “fun to unexpectedly run into friends at Disneyland” type of post!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> I think I posted it without tagging you (we weren’t Facebook friends yet)! Just a general, “fun to unexpectedly run into friends at Disneyland” type of post!



Lol I was like "What? Did I forget someone is friends with me on Facebook?" I just did some digging and realized you posted the vid I took of you on the Incredicoaster


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Happy Oscar Sunday everyone!*






*A day I honestly look forward to every year even if this year I will be sadly watching them alone. You rooting for anyone in particular? (If it's A Star is Born or Bohemian Rhapsody, keep opinions to yourself.) It is a bogus political ceremony, but it celebrates a year in film and always a mess of a blast for me. To kick it off, let's finish off the hottest day of the summer first!*

*What A Waste of an ExPIERience*
_7/6/18: Living My Best Life in 116 Degrees Farenheit_

After waiting around for Julianna and Garrett, we ended up deciding meeting at Starbucks. We also were waiting for Lakeland. I texted her and she said she was only just on her way so she wasn't even on resort property. There was still time to get into the park on normal hours so after grabbing some Starbs, we headed over to the Pier. When we got there, there was already a massive line of CMs waiting to get inside so we immediately grabbed a spot to ensure we'd get in as soon as we could. 

Then we waited.

And waited.

And waited.

...


























































We waited about thirty minutes and were still not let in. I was texting Lakeland in the midst of all this and she was still stuck at the front of the park where they were holding a bunch more CMs. Wild. They didn't do this well. As we waited, we heard they weren't letting us in because guests were still there and they also had to go through closing procedures before opening to us. Yet WE WERE ONLY ALLOWED IN FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AFTER PARK CLOSE. Knowing Disney they wouldn't push that even for just CMs, so we were only gonna get a half hour. Not to mention, I noticed post-Paint time, the Incredicoaster was down and it sounded like it still was. So were we waiting for a Pixar Pier evening with no Incredicoaster? Yikes. Not that I'd go on, I ride it enough. I was more there for the Fun Wheel, the free pier games and Midway Mania. Still, what a mess.

Eventually, we were let in. We went on Midway Mania first. I noticed that Snapchat had a cool event filter, took full advantage of that.





*Click to watch!*




As expected, I did horrendous. And y'all wonder why I hate the game rides. Not for me.

Lakeland had texted me saying she finally made it inside and was waiting outside Mania. We found her and she said she really wanted to ride it. I was hoping to ride the Fun Wheel, but apparently the wait was pretty long so it was either that or Midway Mania if we were gonna get in one more ride before games. I conceded and went for Mania round two.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Yup, I'm a sore loser. That was enough of that. Time for some Pier games.

I believe we managed to play all of them. I wasn't super confident in my abilities on these but shockingly I WON the Wall-E one. Unfortunately, they weren't giving prizes so I couldn't get a cute memento for it. Oh well, I'd have time to go back and try my luck on another day and when I had money to pay for a game.

We ended our time on that as they were closing not too long after and we found it all such a bust. We were ready to head home. On our way out since the park was so empty, I requested photos. First, MY INCREDICOASTER!





*Click to watch!*




After that, we stopped at the various billboard postcards they had along the Pier. Garrett and Julianna joined in on my fun at this point.

















After that, we left the Pier. Before we officially left I asked if we could take some photos at the Cars postcard sign.

















We were out after that. Garrett and Julianna said they could drive me home so I wouldn't have to take the bus. No fun adventures (minus walking all the way from DCA to their car instead). Either way, it was goodnight DCA and on to more days of adventures!





Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm sorry you didn't get to do much but still sounds like a fun night! Lots of cute photo ops at the end!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> And wait what? How you seeing my FB??





Lesley Wake said:


> I think I posted it without tagging you (we weren’t Facebook friends yet)! Just a general, “fun to unexpectedly run into friends at Disneyland” type of post!


Have no fear, Timmy! I am NOT a stalker LOL 

Looks like a fun way to wrap up the night, sorry it wasn't organized better so you could've enjoyed it more!


----------



## Newsies

me when i resurface here after two months






PIXAR PIER!!!  I'm still so jealous.  Your pictures with Elastigirl, Woody, Mike and Jesse are ADORABLE.  I love the pic of you sitting down in front of that backdrop!!

EDNA MODE NO NO NO I LOVE YOU GUYS SO MUCH

My FAVORITE thing in the world is when you wake up dreading a day and then by the end of it, you're like, "huh that wasn't so bad and I actually had some fun along the way."  Sounds like a semi-lit Fourth of July!!

Sorry Company D/Property Control was a flop!!  At least you redeemed the day with a fierce trip to Disneyland and DCA!!  Yaaaaas character kween.

Your paint the night coverage is, as usual, nothing less than perfect and I love seeing you with Pluto!!

I GENUINELY cannot get over how much fun you had in 116 degree weather.  The characters... the rides... the PHOTOS... we have decided to stan at full speed.  However we do NOT stan only half an hour for the cast exPIERience.  We will, however, continue to stan your Pixar Pier coverage because that's genuinely where you belong in this universe.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> You rooting for anyone in particular? (If it's A Star is Born or Bohemian Rhapsody, keep opinions to yourself.)



Who were you rooting for?? I was really hoping RBG would take the documentary category.  I think we'll disagree on A Star is Born, and Bohemian Rhapsody, so I'll keep those thoughts to myself.  But I'm quite surprised that Bohemian Rhapsody did as well as it did!! (And not even pleasantly surprised, just surprised. Also Glenn Close was robbed. But I haven't even seen The Favourite yet, and I think Olivia Colman is a precious gift to the world, so I'm chill about it.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> It is a bogus political ceremony, but it celebrates a year in film and always a mess of a blast for me.



Samsies! I totally agree. But my husband and I have a tradition of watching and making homemade butter chicken and seeing who can make the most correct guesses. I don't miss it. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Yet WE WERE ONLY ALLOWED IN FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AFTER PARK CLOSE. Knowing Disney they wouldn't push that even for just CMs, so we were only gonna get a half hour. Not to mention, I noticed post-Paint time, the Incredicoaster was down and it sounded like it still was. So were we waiting for a Pixar Pier evening with no Incredicoaster? Yikes. Not that I'd go on, I ride it enough. I was more there for the Fun Wheel, the free pier games and Midway Mania. Still, what a mess.



No kidding! A mess, indeed!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get to do much but still sounds like a fun night! Lots of cute photo ops at the end!



We made the best of it. It was all fun in the end.



missjackiemcg said:


> Have no fear, Timmy! I am NOT a stalker LOL
> 
> Looks like a fun way to wrap up the night, sorry it wasn't organized better so you could've enjoyed it more!



Lol I assumed so hehe

It was fun in the end, but not worth all the hype and effort that they seemed to put into it as a special thing for CMs. 



Newsies said:


> me when i resurface here after two months



MY DARLING! I'm so happy you've caught up. 








Newsies said:


> PIXAR PIER!!!  I'm still so jealous.  Your pictures with Elastigirl, Woody, Mike and Jesse are ADORABLE.  I love the pic of you sitting down in front of that backdrop!!



Aww thanks love! We'll visit together one day and take all the photos. So many cute photo ops.



Newsies said:


> EDNA MODE NO NO NO I LOVE YOU GUYS SO MUCH



WE LOVE YOU!!



Newsies said:


> My FAVORITE thing in the world is when you wake up dreading a day and then by the end of it, you're like, "huh that wasn't so bad and I actually had some fun along the way."  Sounds like a semi-lit Fourth of July!!



Lol that was me on Thanksgiving at MK too (little did I know what Black Friday would bring). But yeah 4th of July was LITTTT.



Newsies said:


> Sorry Company D/Property Control was a flop!!  At least you redeemed the day with a fierce trip to Disneyland and DCA!!  Yaaaaas character kween.



I really should've gotten there early, probably would've copped some bomb spirit jerseys. But yeah, the rest of the day more than made up for it.



Newsies said:


> Your paint the night coverage is, as usual, nothing less than perfect and I love seeing you with Pluto!!



Well, get ready, there's plenty more to come on both ends. 



Newsies said:


> I GENUINELY cannot get over how much fun you had in 116 degree weather.  The characters... the rides... the PHOTOS... we have decided to stan at full speed.  However we do NOT stan only half an hour for the cast exPIERience.  We will, however, continue to stan your Pixar Pier coverage because that's genuinely where you belong in this universe.



"Stan at full speed." Yas henny. Stan me 5ever. I lived through the hottest day on record and not only did I live... I THRIVED.



MeghanEmily said:


> Who were you rooting for?? I was really hoping RBG would take the documentary category.  I think we'll disagree on A Star is Born, and Bohemian Rhapsody, so I'll keep those thoughts to myself.  But I'm quite surprised that Bohemian Rhapsody did as well as it did!! (And not even pleasantly surprised, just surprised. Also Glenn Close was robbed. But I haven't even seen The Favourite yet, and I think Olivia Colman is a precious gift to the world, so I'm chill about it.



I was rooting for quite a few. I saw every film nominated for Best Picture and all the films nominated in the acting categories (did the same last year... minus one). I had strong opinions about who should've won for Best Picture and needless to say, Green Book did not deserve it and that is the worst winner since Crash beat out Brokeback Mountain. Roma and BlacKkKlansman were the ones I was fiercely for so watching Samuel L. Jackson get to announce Spike Lee's first overdue Oscar win, I was in tears. Amazing film, iconic filmmaker. As you probably know, I'm a big Gaga fan so despite not caring too much for the film, I still rooted for her and was crying over her getting that well-deserved Best Original Song win. 

I hadn't watched any of the docs nominated but none of them were the Mr. Rogers documentary "Won't You Be My Neighbor?" which is what I consider the film that most needed to be seen today. I stan Miss Bader Ginsburg, but I heard it wasn't as great as many expected but I'm glad she's getting so much recognition. Icon.

Now... while I think Bohemian Rhapsody did not deserve all its noms nor its wins (what a joke all the editing wins... there were far better edited films), I was so happy for Rami even if he did make a remark I'm not happy with and has been making some remarks on the lead up that I'm not happy with, he was the reason that Bohemian Rhapsody was enjoyable and I forgot for moments it wasn't actually Freddie Mercury on screen. Well deserved in a crummy year for Best Actor.

I was SHOCKED Glenn Close didn't win. I'm so sad but I honestly would've been happy for any of them to win (I was rooting for a Gaga and Close tie though). That was the tightest category of the night. If there was a category to open up to more nominees than 5, it was NOT Best Picture but Best Actress. Elsie Fisher for Eighth Grade, Toni Colette for Hereditary, Emily Blunt for Mary Poppins Returns and many others deserved that recognition of a nomination. I'm so happy for Olivia Colman. She was HILARIOUS in The Favourite, which is a fabulous film. So funny. Emma and Rachel are also great in it. Also, she's adorable and that speech gave me LIFE. But yeah, it would've been nice for Glenn to finally get her win. Whether she gets it or not in the future, she'll still be hailed as one of the greatest as have many actresses who have never won.

Anyways, message me if you have more thoughts... I just went on quite the tangent.



MeghanEmily said:


> Samsies! I totally agree. But my husband and I have a tradition of watching and making homemade butter chicken and seeing who can make the most correct guesses. I don't miss it.



I actually won a $25 Fandango gift card one year because I guessed all the major category winners correctly. It was awesome. I got 17 out of 24 this year. I'm so good at being objective about the whole game of the Academy Awards (again, all politics). 



MeghanEmily said:


> No kidding! A mess, indeed!



For sure. Luckily, they were much more efficient with later events for CMs, heaven bless.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I had strong opinions about who should've won for Best Picture and needless to say, Green Book did not deserve it



I agree with this for a lot of reasons. Especially the more I hear about controversies, and how the families felt about the film, and don't get me started on the whole white saviour teaching a black man how to be black thing...



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I hadn't watched any of the docs nominated but none of them were the Mr. Rogers documentary "Won't You Be My Neighbor?" which is what I consider the film that most needed to be seen today.



I was very disappointed that this wasn't nominated.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I was so happy for Rami even if he did make a remark I'm not happy with and has been making some remarks on the lead up that I'm not happy with, he was the reason that Bohemian Rhapsody was enjoyable and I forgot for moments it wasn't actually Freddie Mercury on screen.



Amen! I know the remarks you're talking about and I agree. But what a performance!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Elsie Fisher for Eighth Grade



Thank you!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Anyways, message me if you have more thoughts... I just went on quite the tangent.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Class At Disneyland?! What Could Be More Magical Than That? Oh. Wait.*
_7/10/18: Character Madness_

Actually, my second class at Disneyland, but YES, today was another day where my Blended Learning Series class that I had to take as part of my Disneyland College Program was gonna be hanging out in the park. Last time we had a cross park experience, today was only at Disneyland where we were going to continue to learn a bit more about the park, particularly Main Street USA and Toontown, if I recall correctly. We met outside the park though to get our assignment. While we waited, we noticed this interesting project going down.

*Click to watch!*




Essentially what was playing out was that there were some guys trying to fit this huge cooler into those skinny little lockers. It was quite a sight. We thought they couldn't do it and thought the whole thing was futile when POP it went in. Wow. Shocker. Except... good luck to them getting it out, EEK. 

ANYWAYS, after watching that we got our assignment. I don't remember all details chronologically or specifically but it was a team scavenger hunt, first to find a pumpkin modeled after a former Disney exec in Toontown then we had to take photos of each member of our team with our favorite spot on Main Street (my choice was the Main Street Cinema (lovely quiet spot)) and pick out a window dedicated to a famous Disney individual (we picked Elias Disney's special window). It wasn't fun as the last team we were in the park where we had to ride a ride in the land's we visited (and had time to ride one in the other lands), but it meant we were close to finishing up with these classes. It was sad but also a relief since let me tell you, not easy getting up early to go to them. Not at all.

But we got lovely photos of Main Street. Say hello!













After we turned in our assignment, most everyone wanted to head home before work. I however wanted to play before work because that's what I always did. I'd already dropped off my bag in a locker at Costuming so I was good to stay. My friends Kaitlyn and Lakeland stuck around for a bit. Kaitlyn and I first grabbed some sweet snacks from Jolly Holiday. I got a Matterhorn Macaroon while Kaitlyn went with a gluten free route so as not to give her issues when she went in for her shift. 





She didn't stick around after that though while Lakeland stuck with me. Her shift was sooner than mine but she hadn't had a character day with me since our second day in the park so she didn't stay the whole time but was there through most of it.

First, after seeing how long the line was at Fairytale Hall decided to go visit Tink in her Hollow.

























I don't remember too too much about this meet. I know Tink remembered me and was very excited to hang out with us. I think she was throwing some major shade at Peter and Wendy today. Again, I don't have notes and my Instagram posts don't help so I'm not sure what happened. Kinda the case here on out it has been so long. My apologies but I promise to regal you with as many crazy stories as I can.

After Tink, we saw Aurora was on her way so went to go meet her. Lakeland then remembered she had some things to take care of quickly elsewhere so went off to do that while I met Aurora on my own time. While waiting, a few friends from Wonderland stopped by.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




They had us entertained and laughing for sure. Eventually they left and Aurora showed up.













She was so sweet as always. I believed we talked more about purple being the perfect color to dwell Merriweather and Flora's bickering, maybe dream princes. Then we got a lovely twinning photo. All the fun with my original fave.

Bidding her adieu and meeting back up with Lakeland, we headed back over to the Hall and found it pretty vacant so we hopped in line and soon enough were in the presence of all our lovely princess friends.

























Meeting princesses was so casual at this point, it was always the same photo but I loved catching up with them and introducing them to new friends. Ariel was the one who was a bit off, but she was still bubbly. Snow and Cindy were the real highlights if you couldn't tell hehe

After meeting with them, I checked the times and noted Tiana was gonna be meeting on the boat soon. Lakeland started checking the time as her shift started soon-ish. Luckily, she still had time so she would be able to join me for Tia and maybe some other meets. We were moving quickly so hopefully this would too. 

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


I love that sign 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


O.M.G. that shirt!!!!!!!!! Seriously amazing.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a good time so far!! Always love seeing your character meets


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> I love that sign



Cutest details!



missjackiemcg said:


> O.M.G. that shirt!!!!!!!!! Seriously amazing.



Thank you! I've worn it a lot, one of my faves.



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a good time so far!! Always love seeing your character meets



It always is and I'm glad you enjoy them


----------



## Newsies

Okay the class you took sounds SUPER fun?  Like I'm jealous of it?????????  I should have put DLR down as my top pref for this summer.  Major FOMO.

Cute day as usual, love the pics with my girl Tink and love YOU


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Newsies said:


> Okay the class you took sounds SUPER fun?  Like I'm jealous of it?????????  I should have put DLR down as my top pref for this summer.  Major FOMO.



I TOLD YA AND YOU SHOULD'VE (but i totally understand why you didn't)



Newsies said:


> Cute day as usual, love the pics with my girl Tink and love YOU



Aww thanks babes, love YOUUUU


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Queens of New Orleans Square, The End*
_7/10/18: Character Madness_

As soon as we arrived at the Frontierland Landing, the Mark Twain was coming in. Tiana and her host came out right on schedule. I actually knew both of them so they both immediately noticed me so obviously, could not avoid them. However, we went up top as the boat left port before going to say hi to them.

*Click to watch!*




We then went to say hi to Miss Tia and her host. She was very happy to see me and meet my new friend. I don't remember much of our conversation but I do remember we had a fabulous photoshoot. 









She told me she would use that over-the-shoulder shot in the future. Not sure if she did, but I'm glad she thought it was a cute choice.

When we got off the boat, I looked to see if Redd was out and there in the distance I saw that fiery pirate prancing about out in front of NOS. Lakeland had never met her before so I dragged her along with me to meet her. Redd was basically being MOBBED when we got over. It also seemed like there was no way we'd be able to meet her since everyone else was pushing through. Then she saw and recognized me and told me as she was about to finish up meeting with people outside her ride that she wanted me to stick around. She announced she was leaving and then pulled me along to talk.





























Redd is honestly so awesome. I want to grow up to be her. She knows what she's got to do and takes charge of a group of men who have no respect for women but she MAKES them respect her. We stan. Also, lowkey I always have the best time with her. I mean, she let us walk with her then get photos in front of the Columbia. We love a Pirate Queen. 

Redd was not one to waste time and after Lakeland got her photos with her, she went on her way and headed on back to the Black Pearl to ensure Jack wasn't causing too many problems on her ship. Oh, bless that queen keeping things running smoothly. Yup, Jack Sparrow could never.

When she went away, Lakeland said she had to go so I hugged her goodbye then continued doing my thing. I decided I needed a break from socializing and went to go ride Space Mountain. Single Rider wasn't long and I was out through Space and back in no time. 





I then went back to Fantasyland and checked to see who might be out. It said that Hook and Pan would be hanging around the Small World mall so I went there. I expected them to be together but they had come out and were meeting separately. I went to go talk with Pan first. I made a friend in line who agreed to take my photos as well as hers. Love how agreements like that work out so easily (so much easier to do at Disneyland than WDW). 

















I believe we discussed what Tink had told me earlier about she planned to get rid of Wendy and how Peter would thwart all that or just fix those two's rocky relationship. Not the most exciting meet or interesting with Peter, but it was fun talking with him. It had been so long since we last talked. Once we finished, I took photos for the woman I became friends with thanked her and hopped over to go meet Hook. Unfortunately was not able to make friends in his line so they could take my photos, but quickly got someone to take photos at the end. Hook wasn't super talkative. I asked him about why him and Peter were being so cordial which he didn't have much to tell in response so it was very much photo-and-go. Glad to finally get my photo with the infamous codfish.





After Hook, I noticed it was starting to edge closer to the time I needed to clock in so I started heading to the front of the park to see how I could waste what time I had left over there before popping backstage to get ready for my shift.

Continue Here​


----------



## MeghanEmily

Your pictures this day are fab! Especially with Tia and Redd! I love that Redd took you with her for a chat and some pics when she was leaving. It sounds like it was a fantastic exclusive kind of interaction.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Your pictures this day are fab! Especially with Tia and Redd! I love that Redd took you with her for a chat and some pics when she was leaving. It sounds like it was a fantastic exclusive kind of interaction.



Thank you! It was such a fun day and I absolutely adore Redd. She's so fun and great to talk with. Such a queen.


----------



## missjackiemcg

Those pics with Redd in front of the Columbia are pretty awesome!  She would definitely be on my list of characters to meet!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Those pics with Redd in front of the Columbia are pretty awesome!  She would definitely be on my list of characters to meet!!



Oh for sure! She rarely has much of a line and is super fun and energetic. Highly recommend spending a few minutes with the lass.


----------



## Tink2Day

My grandson read me the great news from your TWITTER account. So happy for you!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> My grandson read me the great news from your TWITTER account. So happy for you!!!



I was wondering when you were gonna find out hehe Thank you so much! I'm so excited! One last time.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Hello lovelies!*

*Normally, I don't have anything to tell prior to my updates and I'm sure most of you know already, but yesterday I received some BIG BIG news!*





*I GOT IN FOR ANOTHER DCP!*

*Yup, I'm going back one last time. This time FOR GOOD.*

*I'm also putting my pan and broom away for good as I was accepted as a MERCHANDISE CAST MEMBER! So I will be around in one of your favorite Disney shops, merchantaining as one would say from June 3rd through January 2nd and beyond, possibly in other roles after that point. But yes, I'M GOING BACK!!!*

*I'm super excited and there is potentially a trip in the works for that. However, I do have some other applications out there for Disney, but this is the first acceptance and cements the fact that I will be returning to the Disney parks so we're celebrating that. Woohoo! My top choice is to return to Disneyland, but this is a nice stepping stone along the way as I start to deal with loans, taxes, adult life, etc so I'll take what I can get. But YAAYYY THIRD TIME'S THE CHARM! And I continue to hold my record of being accepted within 5 days of my phone interview, woot woot!*

*Now, back to our regularly scheduled TR for your daily dose of magic...*

*Main Street USA LOVES Timmy*
_7/10/18: Character Madness_

I didn't have too too much time at this point, which is crazy to think I had time at all considering how much fun I was having and how much I had managed to get done before my shift but I did. However, being far away from Harbor Pointe which is near akin to the front of Disneyland was not smart so I decided to see what was going on out front. When I got there, many of the usual Main Street fur babies were out, but Chip had a particularly short line so I went to go see him.

He was more than happy to see me and was super cuddly and excited. It was so sweet. I love when a Chippy is almost more excited to see me than I seeing them. In honor of how fun we were having, I thought a cute photo was necessary.









However that was not what we got. Someone offered to take a photo of us as we walked away but I didn't want to hold Chip up and went on my way. 

Chip was right outside Great Moments so I decided to check in there to see who was around if anyone. Lo-and-behold, Aurora and Snow were hanging out on one side while Cruella and maybe Minnie were on the other. I was more pumped for Aurora and Snow so I went to go see them.





*Click to watch!*












Then while Aurora and I were talking, Ariel popped on by so I went to go say hi to her too.





To be honest, I was a bit too tired at this point to meet them, but they were fun anyways. However, I had a lapse in thought talking to Snow about her and Tiana making Gooseberry Beignets but instead of Gooseberry I said Boysenberry. Luckily she caught it and knew what I meant. Aurora and I were a bit more casual. I told her about my day then asked if we could twirl together which she was more than happy to oblige. So hype to get a twirling photo with her in her iconic dress. Then right as we finished, Ariel showed up and I was the first to meet her. Unfortunately, the one host there could not stop excitable guests who wanted to meet her instead of the other two. He stepped in in time to guide them toward where the line was and I got to say hi. She was the sweetest, unfortunately she almost got pulled out to sea by the vent behind her that had gotten attached to her dress. Didn't stop us from taking a great photo and our usual great mermaid banter.

After her, I headed out and checked to see it was just about time to head back. I quickly ran to the bathroom, expecting an uneventful visit when I came across this.





Yeah. Some people in a theme park, I swear.

After that, it was backstage, changing and off to work. I can't remember exactly where I was today but I know it was a fairly good shift since I don't have any sad looking selfies on Snapchat which usually means good things. I was very tired after my day prior to work so I was glad at that and ready to get some sleep the next day, hoping it would be as madly magic as today. Stick around!

Continue Here​


----------



## xlsm

Hooray on going back!! I'll be on the lookout for you in June and Sept!! The very best CMs are people like you who appreciate and respect the history and purpose and DREAM!!


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> * So I will be around in one of your favorite Disney shops, merchantaining as one would say from May 20th through January 2nd and beyond, possibly in other roles after that point. But yes, I'M GOING BACK!!!*



Oh my goodness, congrats!! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in August! Please let us/me know when you know where you'll be!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



So precious.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

xlsm said:


> Hooray on going back!! I'll be on the lookout for you in June and Sept!! The very best CMs are people like you who appreciate and respect the history and purpose and DREAM!!



Awww thank you so much, you're too kind! Do not be afraid to say hi any time you visit, I promise I'm quite friendly and just have a bad case of RVF (Resting Villains Face) sometimes lol 



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh my goodness, congrats!! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in August! Please let us/me know when you know where you'll be!



Thank you! And definitely. Most immediate updates will be on Instagram but... you never know... there might be an actual full length program TR in store... 



MeghanEmily said:


> So precious.



I only love Chip


----------



## xlsm

PlutosRHM55 said:


> RVF (Resting Villains Face)


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> *I GOT IN FOR ANOTHER DCP!*
> 
> *Yup, I'm going back one last time. This time FOR GOOD.*





PlutosRHM55 said:


> May 20th through January 2nd


HOORAY!!!!!  Amazingly magical news 

AND, though I'm sad I'll miss you on my May trip, I'll be there in December, too!!!  You'll have to let us know where your placement lands you, so I can pop by to stalk...uh, visit!!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Congrats on getting back into the DCP! So so happy for you!!

I love that Redd recognized you, looks like you had a blast with her! You met so many characters in one day! Love it!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> HOORAY!!!!!  Amazingly magical news
> 
> AND, though I'm sad I'll miss you on my May trip, I'll be there in December, too!!!  You'll have to let us know where your placement lands you, so I can pop by to stalk...uh, visit!!!



Thank you so much!  

I actually just moved the date of my arrival to the 3rd so I can appease the masses and make my college commencement so yes, December, come find me lol And the updates will be coming often, whether on my social media or... maybe a trip report...



missangelalexis said:


> Congrats on getting back into the DCP! So so happy for you!!



Thanks so much!! 



missangelalexis said:


> I love that Redd recognized you, looks like you had a blast with her! You met so many characters in one day! Love it!



She is so much fun. Overall, it was such a great day for characters. Great preface to an evening of work.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I actually just moved the date of my arrival to the 3rd so I can appease the masses and make my college commencement so yes, December, come find me lol And the updates will be coming often, whether on my social media or... maybe a trip report...


Moved up to May 3rd?? Well, then I'll look for you in May after all!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Moved up to May 3rd?? Well, then I'll look for you in May after all!



June 3rd so I won't be there in May or if I am it will be at the end so we'll have to wait until December unfortunately :/


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Thank you all for the congratulations and love towards my CP! I changed it in my last post but it came a day or two after I changed it, but I'm now arriving on June 3rd not May 20th. So I most likely won't be in Disney in May at all, but I will starting in June. Also with the latest announcement from Disney on Galaxy's Edge, I'll be there for the opening of that! So exciting! Cannot wait! *

*So much excitement going on and look at this exciting chapter I have cooked up:*

*A Day Destined To Be Magical*
_7/11/18: I Got To Tour Walt's Apartment!_

I'm sure you see the title of the day and YEAH, this day was FABULOUS. So fabulous, I once again can't put in chronological order even more so than past days. Yeah, THAT MAGIFABULOUS. I know the day started off later than most. I was starting to sleep in more and more so I ended up arriving at Disneyland later than usual. I think. I don't know, all I know is that today would be a character photography day. 

Before that, I had to check out Downtown Disney to see how things with the Cinderella spirit jersey were going. 

*Click to watch!*




Obviously me with spirit jerseys is dangerous, even while wearing one that I love and still wear daily and will spend hours trying to remove stains when they happen. Ugh but I still need more.

ANYWAYS, Cinderella spirit jersey was still out of stock so I made my way into Disneyland after that adventure. I looked at the Disneyland app to see who was out and saw that Jasmine would be hanging out. I had yet to get photos of her so I decided to go grab a spot in line to wait for her. Lucky I did because the wait was already long when I got there and she was yet to be out. Entertainment wasn't hard to find. NEVER is.

*Click to watch!*




Then, eventually it was time to say hello to the feistiest princess in lands beyond Agrabah and get some glamour shots.





























After a brilliantly lit photoshoot, I decided I should go visit the Hall. I believe the wait wasn't long and I was ushered in to see Ariel who was very excited after a fabulous meet the previous day. Of course, this meant a selfie.





Then, the photoshoots began!

























































Overall, pretty standard and lovely visit to the Hall. Ariel and Snow were the most fun. Cindy wasn't feeling me that day, I mean, I visit a lot  and I have plenty of photos of her so she wasn't giving it her all. That's ok, we sometimes have bad days. I sure do.

After leaving the Hall, I realized it had been awhile since I had been on Guardians. What better day than today to go ride. However, I had to make sure the time of the FP didn't conflict with my tour of Walt's apartment. I quickly made my way over to DCA and made it to Guardians to see a) FPs were available and b) did not conflict with the time of my tour. HALLELUYER! 





I still had time to kill before the tour soooo what to do next?

Continue Here​


----------



## KathyM2

PlutosRHM55 said:


> and the Animation Academy.



Do they still have this at DLR?? I had wanted to try this at DHS but never got a chance before they closed it...

Love your princess pics!!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> June 3rd so I won't be there in May or if I am it will be at the end so we'll have to wait until December unfortunately :/


Well, rats again.

Gah! Touring Walt's apartment...seriously #goals


----------



## missangelalexis

Great pics of the ladies, especially the ones of Jasmine!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

KathyM2 said:


> Do they still have this at DLR?? I had wanted to try this at DHS but never got a chance before they closed it...



Yes, they do! It's at DCA in Hollywoodland, the same building as the Frozen M&G and Turtle Talk. Set up is a bit different than FL in that they have a board telling you what characters they will be drawing all day and at what times, which is pretty great.



KathyM2 said:


> Love your princess pics!!



Thank you! 



missjackiemcg said:


> Well, rats again.



I'll be working a lot in December or out and about seeing all the Christmas stuff so you will FOR SURE run across me then. Promise.



missjackiemcg said:


> Gah! Touring Walt's apartment...seriously #goals



Ugh, it's still so surreal to me. So excited to tell y'all all about it!



missangelalexis said:


> Great pics of the ladies, especially the ones of Jasmine!!



Thanks so much! Jasmine was really servin it.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Just Some DCA & Disneyland Ping Pong*
_7/11/18: I Got To Tour Walt's Apartment!_

I don't believe I had much else planned to do in DCA. Maybe I went into Animation Academy or down to the Pier. No photographic proof but I know I eventually went back to Disneyland. I believe I first stopped by the Wishing Well because it said Aurora was going to come out and I wanted some pics of the queen of the DLand Castle.





However, it turned out she wasn't going to be out and her set was cancelled. I believe Jasmine came out instead. I'd already met her earlier so I peaced out and decided to go visit the Hall. The Host mentioned Aurora was gonna be coming out later near parade time so I made note of that for late. For now, a stop by the Hall seemed like a fun idea. It was pretty dead over there since parade time was coming rather quickly especially since Jasmine came out later than expected. In line for the Hall, I made a friend since I knew nobody was in the Hall for photo taking today and I wanted photos this time. She was very excited and we helped each other out with photos and even were welcomed into each other's M&Gs in a way. Perfect new friendship.





















































I don't remember too too much about this meet minus Ariel and I excitedly talking about our mermaid squad and the colors of our tails. She always remembered about my rainbow sparkly one. She asked the woman I befriended what her tail was and she thought it was what she was wearing so she said black. Interesting convo, but not everyone is as experienced talking with princesses and mermaids like moi so we still had fun. I know Snow and Cindy were fun too but Ariel stood out once again. Love that mermaid queen.

After being in the Hall for quite a bit of time, I managed to get out right as Aurora would be having her late set and the parade would be passing by so I snuck around to the Wishing Well and there she was with only a few other groups ahead. She was absolutely lovely and the sun was even better for her than with Jasmine so the photoshoot was STELLAR.









































After I finished up with Aurora, the time for my FP and my tour were coming up close. FP was first so I made a quick dash on back over to DCA so I could make it to the earliest possible time for my FP to make it back right on time for my tour. I was cutting it close but if I got there at the right time I'd make it and by some happenstance I planned it out just right to make it to the Collector's Fortress easy peasy.

*Click to watch!*












Look at that row to myself judging all others. Bless that up. And as planned, I was in and out in no time and back on over to Disneyland. I had a little bit of time before I actually had to be out in front of the Firehouse so I took a quick bathroom break then just loitered around outside waiting for a what I thought at the time would be a once-in-a-lifetime experience...

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Perfect pics of Aurora!!


----------



## KathyM2

Love the Aurora pics! You must have been wiped out after all that running back and forth lol but worth it I'm sure!


----------



## Tink2Day

Look at that row to myself judging all others. Bless that up. And as planned, I was in and out in no time and back on over to Disneyland. I had a little bit of time before I actually had to be out in front of the Firehouse so I took a quick bathroom break then just loitered around outside waiting for a what I thought at the time would be a once-in-a-lifetime experience...

Continue Here​
 PEASANTS!!! HOW DARE YOU RIDE WITH THE KWEEN..


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Perfect pics of Aurora!!



Thank you! 



KathyM2 said:


> Love the Aurora pics! You must have been wiped out after all that running back and forth lol but worth it I'm sure!



Thank you! I actually wasn't. I was so used to running around the parks so much, it was like another day for me. Also, my job requires a lot of walking so that helps too. 



Tink2Day said:


> PEASANTS!!! HOW DARE YOU RIDE WITH THE KWEEN..



I KNOW RIGHT!! I should be happy with my own row but HOW DARE THEY


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Nothing Feels Better Than Feeling That Close To Walt*
_7/11/18: I Got To Tour Walt's Apartment!_

After pacing around the Firehouse and hearing the announcements for the second parade, I happened to run into Lindsey on her way to NOS for her shift. We said hi but didn't chat long since Becky, the manager of the DLRCP came out from backstage to corral all the CPs seeing the tour at this time. I wish Lindsey a good shift and went to her. Not long after Becky showed up, the VIP tour guides showed up to give us the tour. I wish I had remembered their names because they were super fabulous and super sweet. They gave us an introduction about Walt's Apartment then took us backstage and up the winding staircase near Main Street to the top. We weren't allowed to take photos while up there so I don't have a cute 360 photo collage of the place but I can tell you it is lovely.

I don't remember all the factoids but I know it's very particularly decorated. Lillian had a specific affinity for certain types of trinkets and tchotchkes and so everything had to adhere to that style. I know part of that had to do with the gramophone in the room. I also know they had a special grilled cheese maker since that was Walt's favorite. I also remember them mentioning that the apartment was where the Mouseketeers had their green room on opening day of Disneyland.

The tour guides also regaled us with the classic story of Walt's oil lamp in the window. If you don't know, here it is: Whenever Walt was in Disneyland back when he was alive, he would light the lamp to let guests know that he was there. When he passed, they constantly keep that lamp lit at all hours to ensure that Walt's spirit lives on. The only time it isn't in the window is when they put the Christmas tree in its spot around Christmastime. It still remains in the room at a side window and is constantly kept lit, but it's not seen until after the tree is taken down following the Christmas season. I've never seen but I'd really like to. I heard CMs are allowed up there during that season. More reason to come back, I guess hehe

After getting to walk around and view the bathroom and other areas of the apartment, we got to take a quick photo of the group standing inside. You can only see my head but you can see I was there. Might be the only point of the photo?









After that, we headed out and down the spiral staircase back out front where the girl who gave her phone to the CMs airdropped us all the photos taken. After that, everyone split off and it was back to a day of me, myself and I. Took a few more photos to commemorate my special tour.









Honestly I don't think it really hit me yet that I got to do something THAT incredible. Like most have to spend an arm and a leg to get to do what I did and I essentially got to do it for free. I got to be in the most sacred place at Disneyland. That's... wow. No other words for it. A cherry on top for a day that really so far was going spectacularly. It really felt like I was finally making the same difference someone as legendary as Walt Disney was. Or was on the way to it. Pretty magical incredible feeling when it does hit you.

After getting my bearings on that, I decided I would sneak past the parade crowds that were dispersing and go get some grub. Before I did, I ran into Rachel, another summer alum (the one that we liked), who was on her way to working at New Orleans Square. We didn't chat for long, mostly just asked how we were doing then went on our way. I decided to head to Fantasyland for whatever reason and when I got there I realized I'd never eaten at Red Rose Tavern. Time to check that off the list.





I don't remember much specifics about the CM I ordered with. She wasn't all that great. Frankly this was probably the one place in DLR I remember not having the nicest CMs consistently. There would be one or two who were super peppy but I know who I ordered with wasn't and not entirely competent at her job. At least not enough to have an attitude but she got my order and that was good because who was behind the counter was living her best life. She was super sweet and I think she complimented me on my shirt or my bag or whatever but we had a nice convo up until my food was out. So mad I forget her name and I didn't give a cast compliment to her.

Anyways, what did I get at RRT?





The Beast's Burger, of course! I thought one little splurge wouldn't hurt. And I hadn't eaten at RRT so might as well tick this off. 

The place was fairly empty so I found a seat in a lovely spot.





Reminded me of Be Our Guest with their actual stained glass window. Red Rose Tavern is lovely but it def cannot compete with the theming at Magic Kingdom and all their BatB offerings around there. It really brought me back to my original home though and was a nice atmosphere especially with few people. Reminded me of all the QSs at DAK. Those rarely had a lot of people around. Could find peace and quiet there easy.

Anyways, the burger... my thoughts? I enjoyed it. It was pretty hefty a burger and not of the most amazing quality but for someone who had been wandering a lot and not eaten it was EXACTLY what I needed and with that familiar atmosphere, it was even better. Also, who doesn't love some Disneyland french fries? 

After relaxing there, I continued on my way. I checked the time and realized it was getting close to Paint the Night so I thought I'd cut my day time Disneyland here and popped back on over to DCA. When I got there, I believe I headed back into the Marvel area but on the way I spotted Goofy out with his line not closed so I went to see him.









I'm so mad about these photos because this meet was SO FUN. I believe this might've been the last time I met Goofy of my program and he was an energizer bunny... dog... whatever. He was so hyped, gave me the biggest hug and after complimenting on his dance skills we even charleston'd together. GOOFY AND I CHARLESTON'D AND HIS HOST DIDN'T GET A VIDEO MUCH LESS A PHOTO. ONLY THE OTHER MOMENTS. Another reason why I'd be perfect as a host to avoid these situations. 

After bouncing off happily from the Goof and being disappointed by photos, I went back into the Marvel area. Not sure what I did here on this day. I think I truly did wander around DCA. I didn't have a set plan but I was happy in my happy place so that was enough to keep me floating. Even going through the loathsome Bugs Land (see ya never). I probably ended up at the Wharf for some bread and chocolate then the Pier and whatever. I'll just fast forward through all that to Paint The Night. I don't think it was a particularly special night for the parade but I think I was back in my usual spot and had a lovely fun viewing. All I could ask for. I'm guessing I also started my usual popcorn parade snack buying thing on this night. A tried and true tradition of mine.

Anyways, here's how the parade looked on this night:













































Stunning.

Back to Disneyland it was. I don't remember exactly what I did when I got there. I might've stopped to view the ending of the fireworks on Main Street cuz why not? Or did I watch them by NOS? I don't know. I know I stopped by to say hi to Lindsey not too long after at the Dress Shop.

*Click to watch!*




I also played around in the Pirates store. I was really feeling this Redd-esque hat.





I might've ridden the Matterhorn or Space or Pirates or a combination of a bunch. Again, my memory is foggy but eventually it was time to head out but not before my nightly Main Street tradition.

*Click to watch!*




What a most happy and perfect night to end with my puppy. He spent ample time with me on this evening and we got some adorable photos.

























What a sweetie. Just what I needed before going out to wait for hours for the resort bus home. Ugh, this day was truly so magical. I'm not even sure writing about it truly describes how amazing this day was and how special it was. Walt was really present with me on this day. It is beyond explanation. It made me so appreciative of all the work I've been able to do for this company and how much I get to visit. I was so beyond excited, as I always am but even more so, of what awaited in the rest of my program. Obviously, something incredible.






Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> We weren't allowed to take photos while up there so I don't have a cute 360 photo collage of the place but I can tell you it is lovely.


I had goosebumps reading this whole part of your post.  The thing that most makes me want to visit Disneyland is to walk the streets where Walt once walked, BUT getting to see his apartment is seriously next level.  I cannot even imagine how incredible that must have felt. 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I also know they had a special grilled cheese maker since that was Walt's favorite.


I didn't realize Walt had an affinity for grilled cheese--must be why I love it so much.  Part of my Disney DNA 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> When he passed, they constantly keep that lamp lit at all hours to ensure that Walt's spirit lives on.


I love that they do this to honor him.  I'd love to see that.  




PlutosRHM55 said:


>






PlutosRHM55 said:


> GOOFY AND I CHARLESTON'D AND HIS HOST DIDN'T GET A VIDEO MUCH LESS A PHOTO. ONLY THE OTHER MOMENTS. Another reason why I'd be perfect as a host to avoid these situations.


That is absolutely the worst.  Almost unforgivable really.  and YES you would be amazing as a character host!!!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Obviously, something incredible.


Oh, I see what you did there 

Orlandooooooo, I love you, Orlando!!!


----------



## missangelalexis

So special getting to see Walt's Apartment! You will never forget that.

Sounds like an awesome day!!


----------



## KathyM2

Great pics as always!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> I had goosebumps reading this whole part of your post.  The thing that most makes me want to visit Disneyland is to walk the streets where Walt once walked, BUT getting to see his apartment is seriously next level.  I cannot even imagine how incredible that must have felt.



It was surreal. It didn't feel real and while realizing how small it is and how much you cannot do up in there is off-putting, I still didn't know what to do. It's really incredible to say now that I've been up there. You'll def have to get over there ASAP because his presence is really felt EVERYWHERE.



missjackiemcg said:


> I didn't realize Walt had an affinity for grilled cheese--must be why I love it so much.  Part of my Disney DNA



He was a very simple type. Part of his charm.



missjackiemcg said:


> I love that they do this to honor him.  I'd love to see that.



It gave me chills when I left the park at night to see it. 



missjackiemcg said:


> That is absolutely the worst.  Almost unforgivable really.  and YES you would be amazing as a character host!!!!



I was so irritated. I don't get how these hosts don't know how to take photos. I know sometimes they have to be worried about a million things but... if you have the time to get photos you should get more than two. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, I see what you did there
> 
> Orlandooooooo, I love you, Orlando!!!



SEA WORLD AND DISNEY AND PUTT-PUTT GOLFIIIINNNNNGGGGG



missangelalexis said:


> So special getting to see Walt's Apartment! You will never forget that.
> 
> Sounds like an awesome day!!



I will never ever forget. A truly memorable day. 



KathyM2 said:


> Great pics as always!!!



Thank you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Ripped Seams Are Meager Things By Comparison*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_





I woke up like that.

By the magic instilled in me, I finally revealed my true form on this day. Donned with some beautiful sparkle on cheeks, lips and eyes, wearing my Millennial Pink spirit jersey, I was in my full prime today. I was ready to slay the original Magic Kingdom in the best way. We love a day begun confidently.





I was hungry so I headed to the Coke Corner first to grab myself a cream cheese pretzel. It was here while I waited that I realized that the seam in my spirit jersey in my armpit was torn. Not even having been in the park that long or having that long, already ripped a seam. Well, too late to change and I looked fabulous so no reason to. I ordered my cream cheese pretzel walked outside and went about life.

*Click to watch!*




Per usual, I stopped by the Hall first to say hi to all the lovelies there.













Cindy and I looked extra cute today. Not much else to say.

When I left the Hall, I noticed Fairy Godmother was out in the Castle corridor so I went to go say hi to her. She hadn't recognized me since Florida but remembered me today. We had a nice little chat about my work and how much Disney meant to me. It very much touched her and she seemed very happy to hear all about what I was doing out in California. She asked if we wanted a photo but I asked if I could have some of just her, which she was more than happy to oblige.









She gave me a hug, wished me well and asked to see me again. I said I would stop by whenever I could and headed off. I checked the Disneyland app to see who was out where and what the waits were and I saw... 

SILVERMIST AT THE HOLLOW!!!!






THE WATER TALENT FAIRY QUEEN WAS NEARBY OMG I HAD TO SEE HER! FIRST, FAWN. NOW, SIL. WOW. THE MAGIC.

I ran over to get in line. It actually wasn't bad since it was so well advertised that it was Sil in the Hollow not Tink and Tink is far more popular. Bad for tourists. Good for me. Woot!

*Click to watch!*




Before long, I was ushered on in to see Miss Sil in all her dew and dont drop glory. 

































She was so sweet. We bonded well over our pixie dust and talked about how exciting it was that she was visiting. I believe we even joked about the other fairies especially Zarina and Vidia, primarily in regards to that one time Sil's talent was switched with Vidia's and she became a fast-flying talent. It was a great well spent time then I asked if I could take some photos of just her. Once again, more than happy to oblige.













What a stunnah. 

I thanked her for letting me take the photos and said goodbye. *internally screaming*

Water Talent Fairy bucket list item checked off, I went on my happy way when I came upon who else but...

SNOW WHITE.

Wait, but get this...

WITH THE EVIL QUEEN!!!!






Like shook first because they're getting along but then... THEY'RE GETTING ALONG AND HANGING OUT. I was gagged, gooped and everything in between. The line looked like it was about to be closed off. I asked the host and he said it wasn't so I hopped in. Come to find out, I was the second to last group. The Disney gods were really smiling down upon me today. Ugh, so iconic.

While I waited at some point, Peter and Hook stopped by. It was a pretty funny interaction. I only captured a moment before they disappeared and my phone needed some charging. The day was pretty action packed, it had seen a lot of use already.

*Click to watch!*




My fave is when the family in front of me asks to meet Peter and he just skips on by and says, "Meet me later." So casue and yet so "don't be rude". I love when characters put guests in their place entirely in character and the guest is shook. We stan Peter Pan.

Anyways, eventually I made it to the front and met the two OG royals.





















Snow White recognized me immediately with the millennial pink. The queen wasn't about it but she considered it could be a good color for royalty. Don't remember much beyond that. After a quick talk and photo with them, I asked for some separate photos of just them and I got these awesome action shots.

























Wow, this day was so wild already. It already just begun and I managed to feel the pixie dust everywhere I went. I could not wait for what else was in store. Hope you're ready, there's plenty more happening on this especially stunning day.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

I would have died getting to meet Snow and the Queen together!! So awesome! 

And very cool that you got to meet Silvermist!! Is there only one fairy that meets in Pixie Hollow now? I remember when I went it was both Tink and a visiting fairy!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> SEA WORLD AND DISNEY AND PUTT-PUTT GOLFIIIINNNNNGGGGG




What a fabulous start to the day!! (minus the ripped seam.  Ugh!)  Awesome to see Snow and the Queen in the same place.  I would have flipped out, too!  And very exciting you got to meet Silvermist!  Way back in 2009 when we visited Pixie Hollow in WDW, we met Iridessa, but she's the only fairy I've ever met besides Tink!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> I would have died getting to meet Snow and the Queen together!! So awesome!



I wasn't sure how I would feel about it but in the end it was pretty cool.



missangelalexis said:


> And very cool that you got to meet Silvermist!! Is there only one fairy that meets in Pixie Hollow now? I remember when I went it was both Tink and a visiting fairy!



Yup, it's only one now and it's normally just Tink. Again, they probably could do two since Fawn tended to go between being by the teapot and the mushroom, but it's down to just one unfortunately, but sometimes they'll rotate through two or three throughout the day. You just have to check the Disneyland app.



missjackiemcg said:


> What a fabulous start to the day!! (minus the ripped seam.  Ugh!)  Awesome to see Snow and the Queen in the same place.  I would have flipped out, too!  And very exciting you got to meet Silvermist!  Way back in 2009 when we visited Pixie Hollow in WDW, we met Iridessa, but she's the only fairy I've ever met besides Tink!



That was... ugh. And it took me forever to finally go and fix it, but it's fixed now so hopefully I won't have this situation again. *knock on wood*

Snow and the Queen will never not have me shook.

Oh wow! I'm so jealous you met Iridessa. Although Rosetta is my fave, I love Dessa too and she's one of three I have yet to meet (the other two being Vidia and Terrence). Maybe one day. Probably will have to do a RunDisney event for them since I've seen them get pulled onto the route before.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Oh wow! I'm so jealous you met Iridessa. Although Rosetta is my fave, I love Dessa too and she's one of three I have yet to meet (the other two being Vidia and Terrence). Maybe one day. Probably will have to do a RunDisney event for them since I've seen them get pulled onto the route before.


I was thinking I'd meet more fairies when I did the runDisney 5K and 10K last year for marathon weekend!  Those really were some of the best character meets I've ever had!  Genie in his Goofy hat was #1 on my list.  I seriously cried when I met him!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A Photographic Stroll Around Fantasyland*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

I was already feeling a little tired after all those meets so I decided to have some me-time and just wander taking photos of my surroundings around Fantasyland. I mean, Disneyland's Fantasyland is incomparable. Must be seen to be believed. I first saw Alice and Hatter walking by so I followed them and began my little photographic journey through the most magical of kingdoms.





Eventually veering off into the center of Fantasyland, past Mr. Toad's Wild Ride...





...to Excalibur, still stuck in the stone. But so photogenic.

















From there, I decided to go visit my favorite spot, Snow White's Wishing Well.













Yes, I did lay on the ground for that last one. COMMITMENT.

From the bridge, I noticed Alice and Hatter heading on back to Main Street past Pixie Hollow so I got one very Wonderland-esque shot that I adore. If certain photos could encapsulate Disneyland perfectly, these would be it. 









Also, note Gideon walking about in that second photo. He was out walking today but I already met him and Longfellow once before so I didn't bother. I believed I waved hi this time around and went on my way.

I turned back from getting those photos to take some through the gorgeous flora surrounding the castle.









I felt fulfilled by my photoshoot so I decided to hit up Main Street to see what was going on around there. It was pretty barren when I got there. Most characters were powdering their nose, adjusting their ties, doing doggy duty, etc. etc. but then I went out to the front of the train station and found a few out there. I believe it was Snow or Cindy then Cruella De Vil. Maybe Mickey, Minnie and Pluto came out not long after, but I made a bee-line for Cruella. She seemed to be in high spirits so I thought a photoshoot would be fun with her.

She was an absolute darling. More often than not she's a bit more judgey but today she was living for my ensemble. She loved the colors and my highlighted cheekbones. She was glad I was inspired by her. Oh I felt validated. She wanted a photo with me but I asked if I could just take some of her which she was super excited for. Oh, it was so fun. Cruella is a MODEL.









































I thanked Cruella and continued to wander. I believe I might've decided to check in the Main Street shops to see if they got any Cindy spirit jerseys since I was still on the lookout. No such luck, but I was distracted by so many things I wanted to buy (the accessory/purse shop attached to the jewelry shop is a WEAKNESS). Back to Fantasyland it was!

Passing by Pixie Hollow, I noticed Peter and Hook had stopped by once again. I had only met them separately so I thought why not together? Glad I had the epiphany. The line wasn't too too long and it gave me time to make friends to take photos for me (of which I was asked the same in return). Yay for me! Such a park-going pro. Nothing interesting happened in line, at least that I can remember. Peter might've had some shenanigans but I can't pinpoint them. They were typical and hilarious. TYPICALLY HILARIOUS.

Anyways, it was my turn soon enough.

























Peter was being particularly naughty today. He was throwing major shade at Tink and being weirdly nice to Hook, even though he did remind us that he still smells like Codfish. He also made fun of me, but he liked my treasure. He wished he had more of him (honestly SAME). He was so fun and I was with him for awhile, but I still asked for separate photos of just him and Hook... little did I know what I was getting with that...

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>





PlutosRHM55 said:


>


So. Much. Fun.

As you know, I want to go to Disneyland SO badly anyway!  But, I think I better build in extra days just for wandering and character meeting


----------



## missangelalexis

I agree- those pics of Alice & Mad Hatter really sum up DL so well! 

And I love the pics of Cruella, she is a true queen!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> So. Much. Fun.
> 
> As you know, I want to go to Disneyland SO badly anyway!  But, I think I better build in extra days just for wandering and character meeting



Oh for sure! Granted that's where you really fall in love with Disneyland just wandering and doing whatever. It's a park to be enjoyed casually not over-planned like WDW is. 



missangelalexis said:


> I agree- those pics of Alice & Mad Hatter really sum up DL so well!



RIGHT??? They make me miss it SOOOO MUCH.



missangelalexis said:


> And I love the pics of Cruella, she is a true queen!!!



She is. A style LEGEND.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Greatest Photoshoot Ever And Yes, I Did Stalk These Characters. Yes, It Was Worth It.*
*Part I*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

I recommend reading that last part of the chapter title in your best John Mulaney voice.






Anyways, so I left off asking Hook and Peter for some photos. After having spending so much time with them they were hesitant but Peter looked at Hook then at me and was like, "Suuuuurrreee."

Well, this is how it went.













































































There is so much to talk about this and how brilliant it is. Like the amount of times Hook and Peter switched places in trying to hog the spotlight, the woman in the background who is a literal human statue just glaring at what is happening, but I think the thing that makes it the most amazing is I was standing on an incline near a fence with these two near on top of me and I DID NOT FALL OVER. That is skill. That is technique. Most impressive. 

I thanked them, well after Peter said, "You're Welcome", got the photos for the group behind me then was on my very merry way looking back at the hilarious shots I got. Wildest photoshoot ever.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Greatest Photoshoot Ever And Yes, I Did Stalk These Characters. Yes, It Was Worth It.*
*Part II*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

After Peter, I headed to Adventureland to see how the wait was for Indiana Jones or something. I can't remember. Maybe I was seeing how long the wait was for Moana but I know I went through thattaways then ended up in New Orleans Square where Captain Jack Sparrow was wandering about. He looked to be fun and I had yet to meet him at Disneyland since I had yet to pop over to the Pirate's Lair on Tom Sawyer Island where he usually is so I decided to catch up to him. He was pretty mobbed (the park got fairly busy by now) so it was difficult but eventually we were able to have a good ole chat.

































Jack Sparrow. As usual, inebriated, even in a park as dry as Disneyland. But he still offered me a position on his crew (although my allegiance is with Redd) and we made a deal about the treasure we found. It was heated and took awhile, but we agreed upon a good 70/30 split (little did he know I'd probably take the 70 not the 30). I honestly wasn't as angry talking with him in the photos. I don't know, for some reason in trying to look fierce I just look mad or irritated. Oh me, oh my.

I decided not to get a photoshoot so I said bonsoir to our favorite Black Pearl captain and decided to run past his mob to the Mark Twain to see if Tiana was on the boat or not. She was getting off so I decided to follow her so I could catch her. I believe she noticed me outside but she had to get back to the restaurant so Naveen didn't burn down the place or Lottie didn't redecorate. I got some cute candids though along the way.









I eventually caught up with her right at the head of Main Street and said hello. She was oddly happy to see me as was her host. Like I expected having seen her all the way in NOS that I'd be annoyed but she was more than happy to say hello and give me a hug and a photo.





She said I needed to come see her another day where she wasn't running on back to the restaurant because after our photo she was out. The photo's lighting wasn't the greatest so if she wasn't running I'd ask for a better one but it was cute either way and editing is a thing so I made it better for Instagram easy.

After that, I went back to NOS since I knew Dr. Facilier would be coming out soon. I checked the app in my haste to catch Tiana and saw he was popping out right after her last visit on the Mark Twain. I hadn't gotten any photos with him or of him since I'd been back at Disneyland for the summer so this seemed like a golden opportunity. 

I caught him with near nobody around outside the French Market. Of course, being the devil dealing Shadow Man he is, he asked what I wanted and I decided to probe him about money again. You know he's all about that so I ended up in another debate deciding on what we'd split for a sum of money. He offered his usual 60/40 but I tried to push for a 50/50 set. It was in haste and he tried to push lower so I settled for my 40%. We got a selfie as proof of our transaction (handshakes are too non-binding).





Then, I asked if he would oblige me for a photoshoot. He was more than happy and honestly was giving a whole mood during this shoot. Facilier... you have a way with posing eye-ography *wink wink*





































The man. The mystery. The legend.

I thanked him for the time and reassured him I'd be back for my percent of the deal. I was not going to be conned out by him, no way. 

I had had a fruitful time at Disneyland and realized I'd yet to stop by DCA so I thought, might as well be time to head over there. See what magic awaited me in my home park.

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

OK, way too many amazing shots of Pan and Hook for me to quote.  I enjoyed those pics!! You are so talented for snapping away...and NOT falling over!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


I love your face in this one!


----------



## missangelalexis

Fabulous photos of Peter/Hook and Dr Facilier! Sounds like you had a lot of great character interactions!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> OK, way too many amazing shots of Pan and Hook for me to quote.  I enjoyed those pics!! You are so talented for snapping away...and NOT falling over!!



Haha, glad you enjoyed them and again, genuinely don't know how I didn't. Disney photog gods were on my shoulders.



missjackiemcg said:


> I love your face in this one!



Lol I looked so done in all my photos with Captain Jack.



missangelalexis said:


> Fabulous photos of Peter/Hook and Dr Facilier! Sounds like you had a lot of great character interactions!!



Thank you! I did. All great fun.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"We Look Like Twins!" If You Get The Reference, The Title Works*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

Per usual, my entry into DCA involved a bee-line all the way to Marvel land where I timed it once again for Gamora to be out with no wait so obviously I went to say hi.

























Great as always seeing my favorite Avenger. She especially was taken with what she called "moon dust" on my face. So complimentary for someone so stone cold most of the time. Also, LOOK HOW FIERCE WE LOOKED ON THIS DAY.

After, I asked if I could have photos of just her. Obviously, she knew she looked good so she was not one to turn down the offer for a prime photoshoot. And PRIME, it was.

































I saluted her off. Until our next mission.

On my way through Marvel Land to continue deeper into DCA, I ended up coming upon Spidey. He was mostly unbothered so I got a few candids of him just on his way to his meeting spot.









I checked to see if I hit a lucky time for waits with Guardians, but was not so lucky. I stopped by the Animation Academy to rest a moment then headed on back to Buena Vista Street where I happened to catch a little Five & Dime.

























































Such a fun, chill show. Goofy normally makes an appearance with them during one of the first sections but didn't so I only got photos of Dime. I tried to get photos of the rest of the band but they're pretty stagnant so the shots really don't turn out too too interesting in comparison to Dime. 

When I was done listening to the jazz, I realized it was right at golden hour. The PERFECT photo-taking hour. Obviously I was going to take advantage of that, but with so many photogenic places in DCA... where did I begin?

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

Five & Dime looks like a fun little show! I'd never heard of it before.  She reminds of Tiana a bit, or her friends who want her to go dancing maybe


----------



## missangelalexis

Five & Dime is a cute show- bummer no Goofy though!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Five & Dime looks like a fun little show! I'd never heard of it before.  She reminds of Tiana a bit, or her friends who want her to go dancing maybe



It is really cute and yeah she does remind me a bit of Tiana. I don't think Dime knows her though. Their entertainment is of a very different style (the women who hang out with Dime are equity performers). 



missangelalexis said:


> Five & Dime is a cute show- bummer no Goofy though!



I've seen it plenty with Goofy so it wasn't a huge loss. It was interesting to see how they did it without him though.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Disney's California Adventure Dripping In Gold Into The Nighttime*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

I decided to go by Mission: Breakout again since it always looked so nice at sundown. Today was no exception.









I continued on into Bugs Land where I decided as one last farewell to the land that I'd get some photos of the little statues they had out near Cars Land of the various characters from A Bug's Life. According to my mom, this was the first film I ever saw in theaters. Although I rarely watch it now, it was pretty prominent in my childhood so as much as I despised Bug's Land, something to remember it by would be nice.

















Car's Land is stunning at this hour, especially in lead up to the Sh-Boom time and the neon turning on. I couldn't miss this opportunity.













I was feeling hungry about now and had a hankering for something sweet so I thought I'd try my luck with the Cozy Cone soft serve line. I tried my hand at this before and had to hop out because I had work. I had no such time constraints tonight so I could wait as long as I could. Luckily the line moved faster than before (still fairly slow and took about a half hour) and soon enough I had in my hand a nice vanilla soft serve with the orange sprinkles Cars Land is known for.





It was a race to eat it since golden hour was almost done and it was melting QUICK. Luckily I near swallow ice cream whole so I got through it, not without a stop at the bathroom to wash off the sticky. It was pretty generic quality soft serve, which I love so it all worked out. I left Cars Land and decided to go to the Pier to get photos there. My favorite most photogenic area of the park.

























































The sun was basically gone so I stopped with the photos since they weren't coming out as gloriously sunbathed as they would at prime golden hour. DARN YOU SOFT SERVE! Except not really. It was nearing time for Paint The Night so I went to go get on that. I first grabbed my popcorn per usual then found a spot in my usual general area. Got this photo somewhere along the way.





Stay tuned for yet ANOTHER chapter in my Paint the Night saga!

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I FOUND CALIFORNIA'S KISS GOODNIGHT!*
_7/13/18: Millennial Pink and Moon Dust_

I bided more of my time before Paint by taking some glamour selfies of me and my beautiful make-up that was still there oddly enough. Lipstick just needed some re-appliance.





Lawlz













Gorj.

After waiting and near eating my way through my entire popcorn box, Paint the Night began with its proud presentation of a spectacular nighttime pageant of magic and imagination in millions of dazzling lights and astounding musical sound. Here are my favorite photos from this night!





























































*Click to watch!*




























Ah, never gets old, even in just picture form.

From there, it was time to exit DCA and go on back to Disneyland. On my way out, I ended up passing this.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




They weren't taking photos as the host said, they were just waving and you could take photos of them as you passed. It was really cute and sweet. I came to find out this happened semi-regularly. You just had to catch it right and it would happen with any of the characters that come out at night on BVS. Neat-o!

The rest of my nigh at Disneyland is kind of a blank. I think I relaxed while I was there and I didn't feel like the lighting was right for more glamour shot photos so Gamora was officially the last one to take photos with. 

I believe I rode Indiana Jones at some point or Pirates or BOTH. Or maybe I went to Haunted Mansion then traveled back because I went through the Adventureland shops and caught Lindsey at the cash register.

*Click to watch!*




I found out later that this was the call confirming that Lindsey had gotten promoted to lead. It wouldn't happen until after her program ended but she was indeed a lead lol She's still out there at this moment. Not sure if she's been moved around, but I'm jealous of her having that best life again.

Again, it's blurry aside from the photos and videos I have. I might've stopped by Tomorrowland to ride Space once or twice and then just wandered around Main Street. At some point I came across the good ole boss on his last walk. He saw me and made a point to show me some love.

*Click to watch!*




Awww, I found the true Kiss Goodnight. Thanks Mickey!

And thus ends a wonderful day and evening. How jam packed it was I'm still stunned. I barely even remember it being this crazy but I guess when you dress as good as I did, you're destined for that, even with a ripped seam. Unfortunately that meant it was my last day since I was afraid putting the spirit jersey in the wash too much would ruin it so one last time was for the best. I have since re-sewn it so it is in good condition. For its last appearance at Disneyland, this was a good one to have written down. Thanks Millennial Pink magic and Gamora's moon dust! 

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


OH, big swoon!!! I am in love with those star lights.  I want them for my house!

Such a beautiful night, and awesome to be able to end it with some fav characters!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> OH, big swoon!!! I am in love with those star lights.  I want them for my house!



But same. All the La Luna aesthetic!



missjackiemcg said:


> Such a beautiful night, and awesome to be able to end it with some fav characters!



It really was. A great day all the way into the wee hours.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a great end to your day! Love all the photos and that last video of Mickey is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great end to your day! Love all the photos and that last video of Mickey is PRECIOUS!!!



It was! Thank you and OMG that video makes me tear up a little every time I watch it.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Day Started Off... Weird...*
_7/16/18: Incredible How A Day Can Turn Around_

It was your regular day before work kind of adventure. Except not really. Because this is what awaited me after I bypassed the gates.

*Click to watch!*




The park was PACKED. There were so many people. The next day was Disneyland's 63rd and it was a Monday. How does it make sense? I thought tomorrow would be my tough day, but apparently it was today. Great. I tried to keep it out of my mind but you know it lingers.

I went about my day per normal. I went into the Hall to say hi to my princess friends and maybe some hosts.













Nothing to talk about. It was an ok visit. Again, the day wasn't feeling great. I didn't get it so the mental preparedness I had for the day was not nearly enough. I decided it was better to get out of Disneyland since that seemed to be the park that had the most people in it.

I hopped on over to DCA. Remembered to get my ticket pic over there.





I first decided to stop and visit Black Panther and Black Widow. I'd only met them once and while it was fantastic, I thought I'd see them again. The line was long per usual, but I hopped in before they had come out so I thought maybe I had avoided any possibility of getting stuck there forever.

*Click to watch!*




It wasn't the best wait. A lot of people hopping in and out of line to get with their families or to plan with them and I just kinda stood there awkwardly. No fun for me, but I thought maybe it would be fun once I got inside to see the Wakanda King and the former Russian assassin turned Avenger.

























It really wasn't any better. It was very awkward. I kinda drove the conversation asking about the vibranium that was inside. T'Challa did send me on a mission to make sure that all the vibranium in the park was safe, but it was so tossed at me. I didn't even really interact with Natasha. All so strange. I said goodbye feeling weird about everything once again.

I'm not sure what I did because I definitely stayed. I think I wandered, checked out Incredicoaster, saw the waits on both ends were ridiculous and found no reason to stick around so back to Disneyland I went. Not a fun time in that regard considering how monstrous the lines were. They had died down significantly from when I was first in the park but it was still not the most exciting wait. 

I considered going back in the Hall so I went over to Fantasy Faire. However the line had jumped significantly since I was there. HOWEVER, Flynn was out on his own so I went to see him instead. 









You can't go wrong with a handsome ruffian for sure. 

After him, I noticed Gaston was out taking photos and such so I followed his crowd. Many were just kinda running up and taking selfies, but when I ran up, we ended having conversation. I kinda was being a bit of a troll with him per se, just challenging him on all his thoughts on Belle and himself. It was pretty hilarious and went on for quite some time. It was back and forth and we were both enjoying it equally. It was great. Everyone around him who had started to form a line due to how long we were talking were all entertained. Definitely the most fun I had had yet that day. Eventually, the conversation kinda died out and I also felt bad I was there for so long so we took some selfies.













He left me with a "Good to see me" and I giggled my way off. A mother in line grabbed me and said that it was so entertaining watching us. Always a good feeling when someone else enjoyed your wild interactions as much as you did. 

I checked the Disneyland app and saw that Aurora might be out or coming out now. I ran over and the app was correct. She was just living her best life by the Wishing Well. Our M&G started off nice and proper, but was quick until she asked about the photo. I then asked if we could maybe make a wish for my magic mirror in the well. She loved that idea and I asked the host if he could take a video. He was a bit thrown off but I explained it to him with Aurora's support. He wasn't so sure what was going on but figured it out and I got this cute little vid to remember the day.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlT7yy-BgcM/

I took some screenshots of the cutest moments.













My favorite had to be us going into wishing pose at the exact same time. We were literal telepathic twins in that moment, which is my forever dream with Aurora. It was such a lovely M&G in the end. I said farewell and skipped off feeling a lot better about the day. 

I checked the time and my little pre-work fun was about to be cut short since it was almost time for me to clock in. I thought one last visit with someone would be best. I checked and saw Tink was letting Fawn take over the Hollow so I decided I would say hi to my animal talent friend. She had little wait so it was almost a no-brainer. 





















She was very excited to see me and even let me help pick what we were gonna do for a photo. I thought one with the mushroom would be fun. Unfortunately, it was BURNING so we couldn't really touch it leading to a kind of awkward posed photo. We hugged goodbye, but only for next time. Tink was often needing her to watch over the animals in the Hollow.

And I headed out to Harbor Pointe to go get ready for my day at Pixar Pier...

But the day doesn't just end here. I assure you.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Like, why can't Flynn just be casually out meeting in WDW? Ugh! 

That sounds like such a fun moment with Aurora!


----------



## missjackiemcg

Love your wishing well moments with Aurora, just beautiful!! And so much fun meeting Gaston!  At least there were some bright spots to a day that started off weird.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Like, why can't Flynn just be casually out meeting in WDW? Ugh!



My thoughts exactly.



missangelalexis said:


> That sounds like such a fun moment with Aurora!



It was! Such a special moment too.



missjackiemcg said:


> Love your wishing well moments with Aurora, just beautiful!! And so much fun meeting Gaston!  At least there were some bright spots to a day that started off weird.



True that. Gaston and Aurora definitely made up for a lot, but it didn't stop me from feeling off unfortunately.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Quick update in regards to the DCP and such!*

*As some of you know or I previously mentioned, I also applied to a ton of Professional Internships alongside the DCP. Most I just got an NLIC from. However, one I did get a phone screen, but that was two months ago and I was only down to that as well as two other PI applications that are currently under review. I didn't expect much and thought that was that.*

*HOWEVER*

*SURPRISE, SURPRISE!*

*I got an email yesterday asking for me to schedule a time for a phone interview with one of the leaders for that PI and now I'm scheduled for my second phone interview for that PI tomorrow afternoon! *

*I was SHOOK. So shook that I forgot to give the recruiter that emailed me some information about it. But WOW, I might be having a change of plans this summer. The PI is in Disneyland so it looks like I'll be making that return to Anaheim I so hoped for. It will require a bit more labor and effort to make it happen than Florida but I'm ready to do it and have tons of support.*

*So stay tuned... will I be returning to Florida or California?*

*Anyways, back to the update at hand! *

*...And The Day Ended... I N C R E D I B L E*
_7/16/18: Incredible How A Day Can Turn Around_

As I mentioned today I was working at Pixar Pier. I traded shifts with someone to ensure I had the day off for the Walt's apartment tour. No way was I missing it so I did everything I could to leave the suggested day open. Or was it another reason? I don't know, I just know this was a traded shift and I thought it would be an ok day but with the crowds, it was destined to be nuts. When I clocked in and went to go get my assignment, I ended up being put as a sweeper. As part of the new system they had only just started, you'd get assigned an area either as a trasher or sweeper and you stayed with that the whole day whereas before you kinda picked up where you were needed and would switch with others in your area. So yup, I'd be sweeping all day. Kind of a relief since it meant I wouldn't be trashing until it hurt, but it got really boring.

Nothing was happening and I just walked in circles, sweeping where I could, using the picker. Trying to find as much as I could do in two and three hour gaps of time. It was monotonous. My lead eventually told me to help the trasher in my area (I was covering everything between Mania and the Incredicoaster fyi) because... well, there was another reason I was happy to be in the Pier: the special Incredicoaster event tonight!

As part of celebrating Disney's birthday and the opening of the Pier, they were having a special event for CMs to ride the Incredicoaster as much as they wanted that night, hence also why I wasn't bummed about not riding it that day, it's better at night anyways. Even though I wasn't having all that much fun, I was pushing through for that. Also, part of why I was asked to helped the trasher since our lead wanted us to finish up early so we could ride the Incredicoaster when the event started. 

As the day pressed on and we got to closing, I found the Incredicoaster trasher to ask what he needed help with. I ended up getting to him too late and he didn't seem to want help which I expected (trashing with multiple people is... difficult) so I did what I could in the queue line and prepped cans for him, but it wasn't helpful. I was clocking out pretty early so I did that then got ready to bump myself out. After I clocked out, the lead intercepted me saying to come with him since they were going to try to get us on the ride before the crowds since we had been working the Pier that day and he felt it right to let us on first. So we all went over with him to the entrance and after they had made sure all trains were empty and ready for the event, we were let on in to ride it first.

Of course, today was the day I was in Pier with nobody else that I really knew so I kinda just got shoved with whoever. I was still gonna have a good time though, no mistake about that.

And the best time ever was being had.

I ended up riding the Incredicoaster four times that night.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




First time was all Pier Custodial then we took a photo underneath the Incredicoaster arch. I would post it, but it's really not that great a photo tbh (minus me hamming it up in a corner). It's also with co-workers I never worked with again nor did I want to (not a fun bunch). I thought I would be one and done and stood around for a moment then decided, well heck with it! And rode again. I ended up with the trasher I helped and his friend. They didn't talk to me but I ended up right behind them in a row to myself so yeah I was with them lol Also, the ride photo was working for the first time this round, BLESS.





I decided to go again and this time I made some friends while in line, some attractions CMs who were also CPs. And I got THE FRONT ROW. I made sure to pose PERFECTLY for that.





They kinda disappeared after, but not before telling me how great my pose was. Or the guy behind me's. I ended up seeing the girl next to me again when I was working in Hollywood when she was on GSO for Paint the Night and another time where she was on her day off and spotted me. I didn't immediately recognize her either time WHOOPS. Never got her name or a way to stay connected, she was super nice. Wish I did as I do with most.

After them, people started leaving but I decided to ride for a fourth time which was when I got the selfie vid something that became a tradition later on with my rides. And nope, NEVER dropped my phone. 





Wish my Disney point had been more pronounced but such is life. After that ride, I decided to head out. I went backstage to grab my stuff and then on my way out with the event still happening took some photos.









And I went out, feeling so so happy. I had had one rough day not too long before that I'm not gonna go into in detail but it left me needing a lot of magic and today was just the dose I needed. I definitely slept well that night because it was officially Disneyland's birthday! 63 years old and I was for sure going to live it up like it was the 60th because the FOMO ("Fear Of Missing Out" for those not familiar with the term) was real for that and I was gonna make up for it. 






Continue Here​


----------



## Lesley Wake

PlutosRHM55 said:


> *Quick update in regards to the DCP and such!*
> 
> *As some of you know or I previously mentioned, I also applied to a ton of Professional Internships alongside the DCP. Most I just got an NLIC from. However, one I did get a phone screen, but that was two months ago and I was only down to that as well as two other PI applications that are currently under review. I didn't expect much and thought that was that.*
> 
> *HOWEVER*
> 
> *SURPRISE, SURPRISE!*
> 
> *I got an email yesterday asking for me to schedule a time for a phone interview with one of the leaders for that PI and now I'm scheduled for my second phone interview for that PI tomorrow afternoon! *
> 
> *I was SHOOK. So shook that I forgot to give the recruiter that emailed me some information about it. But WOW, I might be having a change of plans this summer. The PI is in Disneyland so it looks like I'll be making that return to Anaheim I so hoped for. It will require a bit more labor and effort to make it happen than Florida but I'm ready to do it and have tons of support.*
> 
> *So stay tuned... will I be returning to Florida or California?*
> 
> *Anyways, back to the update at hand! *


Oooh exciting! Fingers crossed it all works out best for you!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> *So stay tuned... will I be returning to Florida or California?*


There were a lot of acronyms I don't recognize in that intro, but THIS I understand!!   I hope everything turns out the way you hope!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> After them, people started leaving but I decided to ride for a fourth time which was when I got the selfie vid something that became a tradition later on with my rides. And nope, NEVER dropped my phone.


I love that you can hold your phone and video a ride without losing it.....while I could not put my ears on and exit Rock'n Rollercoaster at the same time without dropping mine into the depths   ...never did get it back either.  So sad.


----------



## missangelalexis

Fingers crossed that the opportunity works out for you! 

Sounds like a great time getting to ride the Incredicoaster so many times!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> Oooh exciting! Fingers crossed it all works out best for you!



Thank you! I think the best thing about this is it's win-win. I still am going back to working at a Disney park come the summer.



missjackiemcg said:


> There were a lot of acronyms I don't recognize in that intro, but THIS I understand!!   I hope everything turns out the way you hope!!



Thank you! Either way with that situation, it'll work out in the positive for me.

To help you with those: 

DCP - Disney College Program
PI - Professional Internship or Phone Interview, depending on context
NLIC - No Longer In Consideration (essentially being denied from the DCP or PI)



missjackiemcg said:


> I love that you can hold your phone and video a ride without losing it.....while I could not put my ears on and exit Rock'n Rollercoaster at the same time without dropping mine into the depths   ...never did get it back either.  So sad.



Oh no! That breaks my heart. Just to give you a comparison, I once lost my phone on Star Tours and it was IN my pocket so... trust your hands more than anything I guess because never lost it on Incredicoaster holding it the whole time lol *knock on wood*



missangelalexis said:


> Fingers crossed that the opportunity works out for you!



Thank you! Either way, I will be happy with my life changes come summer.



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great time getting to ride the Incredicoaster so many times!!



It was! Truly a great event for Cast Members to celebrate Disneyland's anniversary.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> To help you with those:
> 
> DCP - Disney College Program
> PI - Professional Internship or Phone Interview, depending on context
> NLIC - No Longer In Consideration (essentially being denied from the DCP or PI)


DCP I knew.  I was close on my guesses for the other two LOL  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Hi Timmy!!  I was finally able to look through your TR.  Wow!  What a great experience at DL in the Alumni DCP.  I love all your character meets, especially the ones with all the Alice in Wonderland friends, Peter Pan, and Captain Hook.  Those were definitely my favs.

I bet you are super excited to be going back to Disney World.  I know my son, Timmy is.  He's counting down the days.  He just found roommates.  Now, he's just waiting to see where he will be located (He's hoping for Main Street again)...

I hope you 2 get a chance to meet!!!!  He's a good kid and he LOVES everything Disney!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jenny Sanders said:


> Hi Timmy!!  I was finally able to look through your TR.  Wow!  What a great experience at DL in the Alumni DCP.  I love all your character meets, especially the ones with all the Alice in Wonderland friends, Peter Pan, and Captain Hook.  Those were definitely my favs.



I just woke up and saw 38 NOTIFICATIONS! WOW, I can't believe you went through the whole thing.

Hello Jenny!  Glad you could join! And yeah, it really was. I had so much fun with all my friends and character friends. Those three I definitely had some very memorable meets, but don't worry there's plenty more to come hahaha



Jenny Sanders said:


> I bet you are super excited to be going back to Disney World.  I know my son, Timmy is.  He's counting down the days.  He just found roommates.  Now, he's just waiting to see where he will be located (He's hoping for Main Street again)...



Oh I am! Granted, there's a possibility I might be heading back to CA instead. I try not to count the days because it makes me so anxious and I have enough stress to deal with leading up to arrival. Thank goodness I have more than enough roommate possibilities lol

Omg I'm so ready to find out my location. I want to be back at MK too (or DAK, I love DAK), Emporium or Fantasyland to be specific lol (I just want to be able to pixie dust or wear the cute Emporium costume). 



Jenny Sanders said:


> I hope you 2 get a chance to meet!!!!  He's a good kid and he LOVES everything Disney!!!



I love any and all Disney people so HOPEFULLY. I've been in and out on the Facebook group, both Summer Alum and Fall pages, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's come across my posts lol


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Timmy's Disneyland Diamond Celebration 2018*
_7/17/18: Disneyland's 63rd Birthday_

I woke up more excited than ever because... 

~IT WAS DISNEYLAND'S BIRTHDAY!!!~






When I was in Florida on my first CP, I was able to be around for the 45th Anniversary of the Magic Kingdom and all of Disney World, which was pretty cool and fun. It was even cooler that I was working in the Kingdom at the time. And now I'm on my second CP and get to be there for Disneyland's 63rd birthday. While not as milestone-ish as MK's 45th (and not working at Disneyland), the day was still quite exciting for me. Birthdays are big deals around Disney Park so it would be fun. I mean, all the special events they had for CMs (like the previous night's Incredicoaster event) were enough for that. Today, the special things were photo ops backstage (which they had had earlier in the week at DCA), free food from food trucks and a few other things I'll get into later. Either or, it was gonna be a magical day! My own Diamond celebration in a way hehe










I got to the parks a bit earlier than normal as I assumed it would be pretty packed today. I mean, who wouldn't want to be at Disneyland to celebrate its birthday? When I got there, the park was pretty dead, but you could tell the festivities were out in full force. Cast Members seemed more cheerful than normal (myself included). So so magical!

Obviously, my first destination was directly to the castle!





I wanted Walt and Mickey in the background so I decided my first photo of the day would be at the Partner's Statue. The Photopass there was very amped up and getting everyone excited about the day and doing poses that made them look good. He was a bit more mellow with me since there was only one of me but he got fabulous photos and was more than happy to get them exclusively on my phone. We love a Photopass who understands and made sure I looked good in all my shots.









Adorable. Four keys card to the first Photopass of the day!

After I was satisfied with my photos, I went to my usual first stop: the Royal Hall!





There was actually nobody in Fantasy Faire at all since the shows hadn't started so I basically walked right on in.













I spent most of my time with Ariel. Shocker. I talked with all three of them about how it was a birthday. Ariel and I went as far to talk about how they needed to have a special pool or moat out for the day so we could swim and cool off in it. It also would help with inviting Flounder or Sebastian. We even mentioned how it would be nice to have them in the Hall. This actually inspired our photo since Ariel told me Flounder usually just stares at her and follows her most of the time so we re-enacted that. I don't remember what Snow and I talked about, she wasn't super talkative. Cindy and I really got excited about the day and I told her about how I was there for the anniversary of her kingdom and we talked about that for a bit. It was really sweet then we took our usual photo. Overall, a fairly nice stop in the Hall, but quicker than expected when it was so dead around there.

I decided after that I had to go see my fave bayou princess, Miss Tiana. I checked the times and she was gonna be on the boat in just a moment so I booked it over to New Orleans Square and managed to catch her just as the boat arrived and she was getting on. Nobody was around on the boat and nobody was going to talk with Tiana so I basically walked right up and said hi. We didn't talk too long, but it was long enough I was able to get a mirror selfie with my girl. Look at this glamourrrr.





After I just let her do her thing while I did some exploring and relaxing around the Mark Twain. I love exploring and they had the top deck opened so I was able to explore up there too. I realized later this was an opening day attraction so it was just so perfect I got to spend as much time as I did on its birthday too just wandering about. Such fun.

















Eventually we were back at the Frontierland landing, ending our voyage around the Rivers of America. 

*Click to watch!*




When I got off, I went into NOS to see if Redd was out. Pirates of the Caribbean is one of the most iconic attractions and while I probably wouldn't ride it on this day (the line was already super long), I'd at least say hi to my Irish Pirate cousin but she wasn't around so I left NOS and went back into Fantasyland, the crowned jewel of Disneyland especially in its original heyday. Walking across the Hub towards the Matterhorn, who did I come across but *ONE OF THE JOLLY HOLIDAY PENGUINS FROM MARY POPPINS!!!*

I had met one of them once before at World with Mary, but never on his lonesome. No one was really saying hi so I thought I'd go give him a warm birthday hug.













Precious little angel. The absolute sweetest. I don't remember what happened but GAH what a cutie. I said goodbye to him, wishing him the jolliest of holidays and continued on into Fantasyland. Ending up by the Small World Mall, I saw that Aurora was out. Unfortunately, her line was cut off and she was about to head out. I waited around to see her off in case I didn't catch her later AND to just enjoy the adorable classic-ness of Small World 

I ended up getting her right as she was heading off to make sure the fairies weren't fighting over the birthday cake again.

*Click to watch!*




Ah, angel.

I was feeling pretty hungry and the crowds were starting to come in so I decided to go head into Downtown Disney for some quick snackage before I continued with my celebration. On my way out, I passed by some musical chairs outside Coke Corner. Wish I had stopped during one of these occasions to see if I could play (and win).

*Click to watch!*




BUT I had work later so food was definitely in order after playing around all afternoon. And I had the perfect idea for what I needed. A classic would be PRIME on this day.

Continue Here​


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Again, super cute pics.  I think DL has much better character meets than DW...It seems like they have a lot more characters out and a better variety!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jenny Sanders said:


> Again, super cute pics.  I think DL has much better character meets than DW...It seems like they have a lot more characters out and a better variety!!!



Thank you and yeah tbh they do. They are more randomized and have lots of pop-up characters regularly. Not to mention, they have the Marvel characters who are all SOOOO much fun.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I had met one of them once before at World with Mary, but never on his lonesome. No one was really saying hi so I thought I'd go give him a warm birthday hug.


Awww, so precious   These pics are adorable, AND is that a Peter Pan hat you're wearing?!  I just spotted the feather in the pic where you're hugging him.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> On my way out, I passed by some musical chairs outside Coke Corner. Wish I had stopped during one of these occasions to see if I could play (and win).


...and knock small children down if necessary.


----------



## missangelalexis

What a great start to your day!! Love the PP pics! And your time on the Riverboat sounds so peaceful. And YAY for meeting a penguin- so cute!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Awww, so precious   These pics are adorable, AND is that a Peter Pan hat you're wearing?!  I just spotted the feather in the pic where you're hugging him.



It is! It's my Peter's shadow beanie. I have a regular Peter beanie where it's green and the feather is red. Love wearing them 



missjackiemcg said:


> ...and knock small children down if necessary.



*gasp* I would never.





missangelalexis said:


> What a great start to your day!! Love the PP pics! And your time on the Riverboat sounds so peaceful. And YAY for meeting a penguin- so cute!



It was! And thank you! It was very peaceful on the Mark Twain.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> It is! It's my Peter's shadow beanie. I have a regular Peter beanie where it's green and the feather is red. Love wearing them


It's SO cute!!! I love wearing Disney accessories that are subtle to the non-Disney onlooker   (in addition to my regular over the top Disney items in regular rotation!)



PlutosRHM55 said:


> *gasp* I would never.


Right...I mean...neither would I


----------



## Spencer Wright

Hey man great pics.  

I have not been to DLR yet.  Are characters much more 'user friendly' than in WDW?  The Mad Hatter is one of my favorite characters and its nice to see these characters out and about.  

It seems like you have some really great character interactions that isn't so structured and restricted as World.

Cool meeting the penguins!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Spencer Wright said:


> Hey man great pics.



Thank you!



Spencer Wright said:


> I have not been to DLR yet.  Are characters much more 'user friendly' than in WDW?  The Mad Hatter is one of my favorite characters and its nice to see these characters out and about.
> 
> It seems like you have some really great character interactions that isn't so structured and restricted as World.



I'm not sure "user friendly" is the term I would use. More approachable and conversational I would say. It feels like they belong in the park and aren't put out for show so it's much easier to just stumble into interactions in a way if that makes sense. Mad Hatter is a great example. He very much will go up to whoever and start making real kooky conversation.

You should definitely go to DLR asap if you're a fan of him. He practically rules Fantasyland over in DL.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*63 Years And No Signs Of Stopping*
_7/17/18: Disneyland's 63rd Birthday
_
If you know me, you know exactly where I was ending up with my search for some quick nourishment...





You can't go wrong with a Mint Julep and some bite-sized beignets. Bless you Ralph Brennan's. 

I ate those as I wandered through the short stretch of walk that is Downtown Disney essentially since everything was now officially under construction. We been knew, but I just felt I needed to reinforce that fact. Whatever, I went immediately back on in to Disneyland. I decided that this would be a good time with the park getting busy to go backstage and find the special photo op. The name of the area sounded like somewhere behind the Plaza Inn so I went looking in that direction. Lucky for me I was correct in where I thought it was. No one was around so the PP was more than happy to get a few good photos. They also had a prop table so I got to pick a proper accompaniment for the photo.





Perfect. I'd take plenty more later at other spots. When I left backstage to go be on-stage where the real fun was happening, I got a text from my friends saying they were in the park and wanted to meet. I asked where they were and they said by the Matterhorn. When I got over to that area, they had hopped in line for Mary, Bert AND THE PENGUIN. Wow, triple threat. I asked if I could join and they were more than happy to let that happen. 

While we waited, some crazy hilarious shenanigans were going down with some classic Fantasyland friends...

*Click to watch!*




I don't recall exactly what happened but it was pretty hilarious. I know the Hatter was running up and down the line screaming about nonsense. Only in Disneyland could this ever happen.

Eventually, it was our turn for a jolly holiday with the iconic threesome.









Nothing really happened when we met them. We kinda walked up, took the photo and left. No clue Bert had made that face in the first photo so that was pretty funny when looking back at my phone. Good times.

I stayed with them for a moment, going back to Main Street to the Emporium since they all soon were heading off to work. I had a bit more time since my shifts ended later in the evenings as I generally requested. I said goodbye at the Emporium and realized that Aurora's next set was coming up soon at the Small World mall so I headed over there. When I got there, Peter Pan and Hook were out playing their usual games. I decided to stand around and watch them until Aurora arrived.

*Click to watch!*




This was actually the first time I'd seen them play Simon Says. Made me want to join in. One day I just might.

However, I was really hoping to see Aurora who after Peter and Hook decided to carry their game elsewhere, she came to visit finally and after she wandered with her crowd in tow, I got about midway through the line. While in line, I asked a girl to take photos of me with Aurora which she happily agreed to, no photos in return. Big shocker there. She did however leave selfies on my phone that I've since deleted, but that was funny.

Aurora was a sweetie and very happy to see me. We talked about the park's anniversary and how her castle existed before her story. Fun fact for y'all: Sleeping Beauty Castle actually was built prior to the film's released as a way to promote it. Who knew what was thought of as a cute promotion became the icon of Disney parks worldwide? It's amazing what happens over time with super original ideas. 

After that, we decided to take a photo. I asked for a unique one and she came up with the cutest idea.





This is one of my fave photos ever. We look so cute. I couldn't have asked for a better photo celebrating the anniversary of my queen's home.

She asked after where I was going next and I said I was heading to work soon so I was slowly making my way out to the front. She never knew I had worked in the park so I told her where I worked and about the DCP and such. She said to make sure to visit whenever I could and I said I would. We hugged and I went on my way.

I realized after Aurora, I hadn't really ridden any rides today. My fave, the Matterhorn, was nearby so I went over there and hopped in the single rider line. Single rider was fairly short and eventually I was flying through the Yeti's fortress... Tomorrowland side (pretty sure).

*Click to watch!*




It was now getting really close to my time to clock in so back to Main Street it was. Lucky for me, I hadn't celebrated the day with my boy Pluto. I had to go see him and celebrate the 63rd! Good thing I got there when I did though.

*Click to watch!*




STAY AWAY FROM MY PUPPY PRINCE, CRUELLA. NO ME GUSTA. 

I assured him of how I'd protect him while we were meeting too. It wasn't just that though. We obviously were celebrating BIG TIME.

































Awww, my puppy always makes me the happiest. Can't believe he's older than the park, he sure is just as young and youthful as both remain.

I went from him into Great Moments to see what was happening in there and right as I walked in, came Mickey and Minnie! The boss man and his first lady. The real icons of the day. Obviously, I was gonna say hi. Mickey was my first order of business.













He was very excited seeing me and gave me such a big tight hug. We didn't converse too much. Obviously a little celebration and then the hugging photo. The one hugging photo I have with Mick. One of my faves. 

From Mickey, I went to Minnie looking fabulous as ever. She is the style icon of Disneyland after all.













It was so much fun with her. I mean, you know you gotta have more fun with your boss's boss *wink wink* We were gagging on how old the park was and that she and Mickey were old. She then pretended to walk like an old lady. It killed me as you can tell in the aftermath photo. She was such a sweetie and I was so glad to get these special moments with her and Mickey on such a special day for them.

Little did I know what I would run into happening in the street outside. I'm sure some of you skip these videos I post but I HIGHLY suggest watching these...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




The cutest funniest thing ever. I wasn't going to be able to watch the special anniversary parade with 63 characters but this was pretty great. A memory I'd walk away with more than the parade. 

It was then nearing time to leave so I decided to go get my photo with one of the 63rd signs in the park and what better place than right at the beginning of Main Street.





Had to throw in a Disney point, of course.





It was now time to leave. When I initially went backstage to leave, I saw Cindy coming out on her lonesome to Main Gate so I went to see her but she was only telling a story and my phone died so yeah... my time to go backstage. Unfortunately, going back, I was stopped by security who made me go the other way through the bag check even if I didn't have one. Whatevs, safety and security are safety and security. It was off to work time, but some days... work and fun go hand-in-hand.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Adorable pics with Pluto, Mickey & Minnie! What a fun day celebrating the 63rd!


----------



## missjackiemcg

Loving all the character fun today   Awesome that they do a parade of 63 characters.  THAT would be something to see for sure!  I think it's so nice that they put up special photo ops for the CMs.  Is this something they do at WDW, too? Or is it just another one of those magical things just for DL?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Adorable pics with Pluto, Mickey & Minnie! What a fun day celebrating the 63rd!



Thank you! It really was. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Loving all the character fun today   Awesome that they do a parade of 63 characters.  THAT would be something to see for sure!  I think it's so nice that they put up special photo ops for the CMs.  Is this something they do at WDW, too? Or is it just another one of those magical things just for DL?



So much going on for Disneyland's b-day. Wish I had been around to see more. And yes, they do! I was there for the 45th of MK and they had a DJ in the Magic Kingdom tunnels as well as a photo op. I've also seen it recently that they've even had characters down there in special outfits for special occasions so they might do it better lol


----------



## xlsm

PlutosRHM55 said:


> After that, we decided to take a photo. I asked for a unique one and she came up with the cutest idea.



I love this photo so much!!

Your character appreciation sparks so much joy 

WDW is always going to be my favorite set of parks, my Disney "home", but I feel like Disneyland just really puts more into special occasions. I've always assumed it's b/c there are so many local repeat visitors, kind of like a love letter to their loyal fans, but whatever it is, it always makes me jealous that I'm not there, LOL

We were there during the 60th celebration, and every year I want to go back more and more


----------



## PlutosRHM55

xlsm said:


> I love this photo so much!!



Thank you so much! It's one of my faves too. 



xlsm said:


> Your character appreciation sparks so much joy










xlsm said:


> WDW is always going to be my favorite set of parks, my Disney "home", but I feel like Disneyland just really puts more into special occasions. I've always assumed it's b/c there are so many local repeat visitors, kind of like a love letter to their loyal fans, but whatever it is, it always makes me jealous that I'm not there, LOL



I would say same, but I think Disneyland stole my heart this summer. It not only felt like a home but I had a family there which WDW kinda lacks for me. There's still many people I love there, but I didn't feel the constant support I felt at Disneyland as a guest, a cast member and just among friends. Anyways, yes, they definitely do the most to kinda give back to the locals, hence why they have so many holiday overlays and have these incredibly themed After Hours events. It gives me more reason to go back most days than WDW. 



xlsm said:


> We were there during the 60th celebration, and every year I want to go back more and more



Ugh I'm jealous. I still wish I was there for that but at least I got a taste of it with Paint the Night and the festivities they had for the 63rd, which is so insignificant a birthday so I can only imagine what Disneyland does for its cast members on MAJOR birthdays.


----------



## Tink2Day

Wonderful meet and greet photos!! Pluto....best ever!

Wow, seeing the 63rd Celebration sure brings back memories. Not sure but the celebrations I remember are the opening, 10 year, 20 year,30 year etc. I was there every year for the first 30 then things dropped off .
How's the Internship possibility coming along?

Not long until you go to one or the other though.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> Wonderful meet and greet photos!! Pluto....best ever!



Look who's here! Thank you! And yes, Pluto love forever.



Tink2Day said:


> Wow, seeing the 63rd Celebration sure brings back memories. Not sure but the celebrations I remember are the opening, 10 year, 20 year,30 year etc. I was there every year for the first 30 then things dropped off



That's amazing though you got to experience all of those. I would've loved to have been around for any of those. Especially the 30th. 80s Disneyland seemed like A TIME. 



Tink2Day said:


> How's the Internship possibility coming along?
> 
> Not long until you go to one or the other though.



It's all waiting at the moment, but by next week I should hear whether or not I got it. And like you said, either way I'm going home.


----------



## Tink2Day

Sorry I've not been around much, I read but don't ever find time to respond. The practice has been bought out several times and I'm now working for 3 or 4 companies within 1. It's total insanity.
I really think my favorite time was the 60's and early 70's. Haunted Mansion, Pirates....Yes I've seen a lot of changes over 64 (almost) years.....amazing place and full of memories.

I truly hope you get the Internship if that's what you want. You'll be great whatever you direction you go. (WDW, though you can go to HHN at Universal, know how much you love Halloween)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> Sorry I've not been around much, I read but don't ever find time to respond. The practice has been bought out several times and I'm now working for 3 or 4 companies within 1. It's total insanity.



Lol it's ok, I'm not mad. More excited to see a long-time TR friend. And wow, that does sound crazy. Sending pixie dust and relaxing vibes.



Tink2Day said:


> I really think my favorite time was the 60's and early 70's. Haunted Mansion, Pirates....Yes I've seen a lot of changes over 64 (almost) years.....amazing place and full of memories.



I would've LOVED to have been around to see those open. What a time it must've been. I can't wait to have my own 64 years worth of memories 



Tink2Day said:


> I truly hope you get the Internship if that's what you want. You'll be great whatever you direction you go. (WDW, though you can go to HHN at Universal, know how much you love Halloween)



Thank you so much! Means a lot. And yeah, exactly. Whatever happens, I'll be on the right track (and yes HHN is such a plus in FL).


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Happy Birthday and Goodnight Disneyland!*
_7/17/18: Disneyland's 63rd Birthday
_




It was a pretty fabulous day to be a CM on the 63rd. After I clocked in at Hollywood, I was given a meal ticket for Habit Burgers! Free food!





There also was a little celebration going on by where they had the Habit truck. Lots of free Mickey bars and other frozen treats backstage. But ugh, best lunch ever.





Have to say though, awkwardly running across Hollywood to get back to the Custodial locker to eat. I was in restrooms so I'd have preferred clocking back in right at the restroom I left off at so that was the best way to do so. A bit awkward not being a guest holding food while working. Luckily I wasn't the only one and I'm good at being inconspicuous.

Other than that, it wasn't any spectacular day. I was just in a very good mood and really made time for fun in the night like watching Paint the Night when it came by because I was perfectly caught up on restrooms and wouldn't be behind as possible. Once I had closed up though and was ready to head out, I didn't just peace out and head home, NOPE. The night was young. I had the next day off. I needed some nighttime Disneyland fun.





I waited by the white gate entrance and see who came out. I was hoping maybe Goofy or Donald if I got lucky when the biggest surprise and best surprise of the day strutted on out.

*Click to watch!*




You know I love me some Miss Daisy. Nobody does it like she does and she's the latest meme queen of Disneyland so of course I had to say hello to her. And yes, it was ICONIC.

















We were having so much fun gagging over our looks, but mostly Daisy's that we did a quick twirl together and my wig aka my cap was actually snatched. Thank goodness I knew it was coming off and grabbed it before it could hit the ground. Great moment and everyone in line including the host was stunned by all of it.

















Of course, we ended our little celebration with the cutest posed photo, a pose I've done many times over but honestly, with Daisy, never looked better.





With a kiss blown goodbye...









I went to go see my puppy prince who had come out right after Daisy. Little did I know he'd be even happier to see me at night than during the day.

*Click to watch!*




I was essentially in tears after this. He was being so cute and almost seemed like he didn't want me to leave. Like I felt bad. What a way to break an already emotional overly happy individual by being the sweetest thing. And yeah I know the vid is kinda weird and awful but ugh it was such a sweet moment. It would've been nice to have third person vids but omg it's so organic and shows how magical Disney can be even for the most experienced visitor like myself.

After Pluto, I realized I hadn't rode many rides that day and that I should end the night on a proper note. Of course, I only had ten minutes so I booked into Fantasyland thinking of what to ride. I recalled seeing Jingles on the Carousel one of the other days (she rotates out most of the time) so I thought I'd check tonight. When I got over there, there was no line and after the ride went past, I saw Jingles. 

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




Unfortunately, people began filing in behind me so it was gonna be hard, but I was poised and ready even with a ton of cranky up-too-late toddlers and their even crankier parents. 

And poised enough I was.





*Click to watch!*








The emotions. They were real. It was such a perfect and magical day. I couldn't handle it. It was so overwhelming. I felt so blessed and then to end it by riding Jingles for the first time on an opening day attraction. Wow. The day could not get better.

I headed out of Disneyland with my head held high and pixie dust in my heart.









*Click to watch!*




Thank you Disneyland, you special quaint little corner of the world that will have no equal. You are the place that without I wouldn't have found my place or truly have found the will to spread happiness in the way I hope to for the rest of my life. Happy 63rd and soon-to-be 64th and goodnight Disneyland!



Continue Here​


----------



## Jaina

What an awesome day! So many fun character interactions! The carousel is my favorite, and I love the ride it last thing at night. Jingles is the best. I got to ride her when she was all schnazzy with the 50th anniversary paint, and I was in heaven!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jaina said:


> What an awesome day! So many fun character interactions! The carousel is my favorite, and I love the ride it last thing at night. Jingles is the best. I got to ride her when she was all schnazzy with the 50th anniversary paint, and I was in heaven!



It was and yes, it's so magical riding the carousel at the end of the night. Makes me feel like Mickey and Minnie at the end of the Disneyland Sing-A-Long video where they're walking across the drawbridge towards Fantasyland with the carousel still going in the background. And omg that's awesome! I never knew she got a special paint job for the 50th, WOW.


----------



## missangelalexis

Such fun with Daisy & Pluto! Glad you were able to end the night with the Carousel and Jingles!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Such fun with Daisy & Pluto! Glad you were able to end the night with the Carousel and Jingles!



It was such a great night. I couldn't have asked for a better day at Disneyland, especially on its birthday.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*'Twas The Day After (And The Celebration Continued)*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
'Twas the day after and throughout all the park, the celebrations hadn't quite quieted down. I however was letting myself sleep off the past few days. I was spending A LOT of time in the parks and needed the rest. Only one can be a part of the magic with enough energy to do so so it was a sleeping in day and it felt great, which was perfect considering today was just as special as the prior day.

As I previously mentioned, the whole week Disneyland was celebrating the anniversary with all these special events for CMs. The photo ops backstage, the Incredicoaster night, Habit Burger trucks, etc. Well, there was another even BIGGER event happening that I already took advantage of as a CP but was doing again and that was...

* GOING INTO WALT'S APARTMENT AGAIN!! *

Yup, I was going back up. The whole week they were offering CMs one appointment to go up so I snatched up a ticket as quick as I could. They mentioned this during the CP tour and said this would be the time to get a picture of JUST YOURSELF. I was all about that and today was the day it would happen. Could not be more excited! TWO TIMES IN WALT'S APARTMENT.






Lol that gif looks more like scandalous than amazement but whatevs.

However, I had a minute before the tour even after getting to the park late so nourishment was first in order and I, of course, had to go to the best spot.













And then as a bonus, this weird selfie.





It sensed my eyes beneath my sunglasses. WOW.

ANYWAYS, I'm always gagged by Ralph Brennan's. CM discount with food that's already cheaper than what you can get at Disneyland's New Orleans Square... SOLD. Hits the spot every time. Also, if you didn't finish, the Express always served it to you in a fashion that made it travel friendly. If you've been to Disneyland and never stopped here once, I HIGHLY recommend. And will recommend over and over again.

Anyways, after finishing that, I made my way out of DTD, passing through World of Disney.





Thank goodness my first CP beat my obsession with tsum tsums or I would've bought that whole shelf against my better judgement. Those Duffy medium tsums are calling me though.

Going against Tradition, I hopped over to DCA first. I don't have a lot of photos to remember this experience but I believe the rumor had started that Loki, Gamora, Thor and Black Widow were being phased out so I went to go see if I could catch Loki because he's the most important. No such luck though I however came upon this.





Throwback to pre-Up wall days. And I still die over how they tried to hide it all behind some hedges. Oh Disney. 

I think from here, I went over to the Incredicoaster to see if they had any FPs that wouldn't conflict with my appointment at Walt's apartment and unfortunately no such luck. So I decided that I would head over to Disneyland see what was going on there then head back later to catch the proper FP time.

And what did I preoccupy myself with at Disneyland?

DUCKLINGS!

*Click to watch!*




Apparently that was it for me then I went back over to DCA and snagged myself one of these.





And took the chance for my single rider action.





Do I actually deserve rights after that photo?

After I got off, I decided to get some more quick nourishment in the form of a cookie from Jack-Jack's cookies? I mean, I deserved it after chasing him for like five minutes.

I'd already had a sample of the Cookie Num-Num at the special CM thing at Harbor Pointe so I went for the cheaper shortbread offering.





Not much to say on it, but it is a good quality cookie. Like doesn't feel too processed, it's just not as gooey and insane to look at as the Cookie Num-Num. I still enjoyed it. We love a cheaper cookie.

Near swallowing that whole, I went back over to Disneyland once more since it was almost time for my appointment in the apartment. I hung out in Great Moments for a minute before crossing over to the Fire House to go back stage where I came upon A LINE. 

Yeah, A LINE.

I totally thought that we'd just be led right up into the apartment the minute we got there but they only were letting us in in small groups and they had to make sure there weren't too many up there to send in another group thus the line. However we were handed this by a cute upper management looking CM (all good things hehe)





Peep my blue ID lmao

And luckily it was all CMs (duh!) so we all just fell in line and talked with one another to pass the time. It was pretty standard CM talk going on about our history with the company. One of the CMs I was talking with who had just gotten off her shift on Main Street mentioned about how her daughter worked for the company at DCA in Entertainment. She was very proud of that. I mentioned that I previously had worked in the Florida parks which had them all gagged, asking me about the Utilidors and such. It was fun talking about that with those who understand Disney on that CM-only level. 

We talked so long, it eventually became our time to go up. Everyone was freaking out as for most this was their first time unlike me who was up a week before. However, it was still cool just being able to wander casually and ask questions of all the plaids that were up there. Nicer that way imo I also got the jump on the photo.









I didn't spend much time in the apartment because they also had THE ROOFTOP PATIO OPENED! I didn't get to see that on my last tour. It was so pretty and cool, especially knowing that it existed above Main Street and you could really get an interesting view of Main Street. I awkwardly and slowly made my way through. Oh, if I only could live up there. However, I had to leave and went back out around and down to the Firehouse gate and went back out onto Main Street. 

What to do next? Like, WHAT DO I DO NEXT NOW?!

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

What an awesome photo of you in Walt's Apartment! Such a great opportunity to go up there again!


----------



## Jaina

So awesome! I would like to visit that someday!! And those FP reminders are cute! We have used MaxPass the last few trips, but I might have to get a couple of those for the cute souvenir option...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> What an awesome photo of you in Walt's Apartment! Such a great opportunity to go up there again!



Thank you! It really was awesome getting to go inside it again and explore more than I did before. Lowkey should just live up there lol



Jaina said:


> So awesome! I would like to visit that someday!! And those FP reminders are cute! We have used MaxPass the last few trips, but I might have to get a couple of those for the cute souvenir option...



You should! I know there are plenty of tour options that go into the apartment and I highly recommend. Such a unique part of Disney history. And YES, you should! Even with MaxPass, you can still go and get actual FPs from rides if you so pleased or you can get a paper FP that declines you lol That's a cool souvenir haha


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*That Troublemaker, Pluto*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
When I had entered back into Town Square, I noticed it was about time for the first Pixar Play Parade. Normally this was about the time all the characters that normally meet on Main Street were either walking around or meeting at the front of the park. I decided to go check to see if there was anyone out there to meet. I had a feeling today was gonna be a no Hall day for me just because of how many characters I had visited on the previous few days, the day off was needed. However, when I got out front, I saw that Snow was hanging around there and OF COURSE, I would go say hi to her.

She was so happy to see me and we talked about my day a little. I didn't have much to talk about like normally, but we still had fun and we got a cute little kissing boomerang.

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




Then I asked if I could take some photos of just her which she was more than happy to let me do, bless this angel's heart. 









Then I felt two warm furry hands... maybe paws... on my shoulders. Obviously Snow found this amusing.









Then I heard a kiss and a lick and a little orange blur run off out of the corner of my eye. Apparently the ghost of Pluto was haunting me now. The reasons why I have to see him at least once a day. 

But back to Snow's glamour shoot.













I gave this lovely little sunshine one last hug goodbye and knowing my Incredicoaster FP was coming up, I headed on back to DCA for a quick ride around the Pier with the Parr family.





And with that, I went back on over to Disneyland. As I entered the park and almost went inside, I saw Pluto sneak on out so I immediately popped into line. I also realized it was about time for the Play Parade so this would help postpone and avoid the crowds. Always a positive.

When I got in line, Pluto immediately noticed me and ran up to me and made gestures behind me to say he was cutting off the line. No host had come out to assist him so he was taking care of it, granted I knew it wouldn't last. I tried to let people know that Pluto might be leaving after me, but they kept on filing in. Ugh, well whatever. I still was greeted with the most excited and biggest longest hug. I miss them so.

I didn't get pics of the initial hug since Pluto was so aggressive from the get-go but the lady behind me in line was more than happy to help me with photos so after we decided on a spot, we got some cute new spot photos with moi and the puppy prince.





























I think my favorite is the one with little princess with her autograph book opened trying to get Pluto's attention in the middle of our love fest. We were doing our thing for awhile and while those in front of her were fine with me taking my time, this girl was not. I mean, Pluto might leave. Unfortunately, the host told him he couldn't after I came up so it wasn't to be me being the last for Pluto. Sadness. But we still cute and we have fun always. 

I broke the embrace, blew him a kiss and sadly drifted off. 

My energy level was low today so I decided rather than wait in line for characters or rides, I'd just do my own thing and walk around taking photos around the parks until I found something to do. I began by making my way through Fantasyland.

















































Now, it was time to cross UNDER the bridge into the land of toons!





Continue Here​


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

Out of hiding and all caught up!! Congrats on your PI for your PI (that's a mouthful)!! Hope everything works out the way you want it to!! 

You got to go into Walt's apartment?! TWICE!? So so amazing, and I am so jealous!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> Out of hiding and all caught up!! Congrats on your PI for your PI (that's a mouthful)!! Hope everything works out the way you want it to!!



Hello, welcome back! And thank you! Still waiting on hearing back so fingers crossed it happens soon.



the2ndstar2theright said:


> You got to go into Walt's apartment?! TWICE!? So so amazing, and I am so jealous!!



Indeed. I'm still shocked by it all. What really was my life out there? I need to go back yesterday lol


----------



## momtohms

I am SO super late to the party, but wanted to say hello and that you have a new reader  I just finished reading my way through your report so far, and it’s giving me major regret that I never did the CP when I was in college. I had friends that did, and loved it though! How fun that they do a summer alumni session too! Anyway, I’ve really enjoyed seeing your perspective and reading about all the stuff you got to do. My favorite for sure was the three princess meet with the other princesses hugging Snow White. I would’ve been in tears! I practical was from your pics and videos. Lol! Also your visits to Walt’s apartment? How awesome! 

It sounds like you might be back working at Disneyland this summer? It so, I’ll be there in August so maybe I will see you! Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

momtohms said:


> I am SO super late to the party, but wanted to say hello and that you have a new reader  I just finished reading my way through your report so far, and it’s giving me major regret that I never did the CP when I was in college. I had friends that did, and loved it though! How fun that they do a summer alumni session too! Anyway, I’ve really enjoyed seeing your perspective and reading about all the stuff you got to do. My favorite for sure was the three princess meet with the other princesses hugging Snow White. I would’ve been in tears! I practical was from your pics and videos. Lol! Also your visits to Walt’s apartment? How awesome!



Hello  Glad you could join in and happy to hear you are enjoying it! I was so in tears watching that whole scene unfold with the three princesses, especially seeing how emotional they were about it. Truly an emotionally magical place that Disneyland. Plenty more stories like that to come. (You have been warned.)



momtohms said:


> It sounds like you might be back working at Disneyland this summer? It so, I’ll be there in August so maybe I will see you! Looking forward to reading more!



It's still up in there. Florida's looking more probable, but fingers are still crossed. We shall just wait and see.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*~Happy Easter Everyone!~*

*



*

*Love me a good reason to wear pastels. *

*I thought since my next few updates are very photo heavy I'd try to get through them so here's one long massive update of photos. Enjoy! *

*The Photographic Tour of Disneyland Continues*
*Part I*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
Welcome to Mickey's Toontown through the eyes of Timmy's DSLR lens!

































































Balloons are just so fun to photograph at varied angles and positions, leave me alone lol









I finished my full circle tour and went back into Fantasyland.





















Now some quality time with little pinky herself.













Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Photographic Tour of Disneyland Continues*
*Part II*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
 
And back to Main Street USA in all its classic glory.









































Out onto the esplanade to head over to DCA (for the typical Timmy reasons)...









Hello home park!













Off to the Pier to scout out some Paint seats!













Peep Princess Dot. <3

















Now I popped a squat in my favorite area to wait for my favorite, my bae, Paint The Night!

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Photographic Tour of Nighttime Spectaculars*
*Part I*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
For tonight's Paint, I did something a bit different and took photos on my phone rather than with my DSLR. They aren't the best but they got some better focused moments with the low lighting. Don't worry I won't bombard you with too too much but it's interesting to see the difference between these and the DSLR pics.

Before I could worry too much about that, I managed to see a Photopass with the Paint sign so I got them over to me and took my one individual photo with the sign commemorating my fave parade. Read: the BEST parade EVER.





Oh. Apparently I did get my popcorn tonight. Whaddyaknow?

Anyways, back to Paint.

Let's kick it off with those beautiful opening notes...

*Click to watch!*




Now some iPhone photography!

































































































Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Photographic Tour of Nighttime Spectaculars*
*Part II*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More
_
After Paint ended, I booked it on back over to Disneyland where instead of sneaking off through the Main Street backway I actually stuck around to watch Together Forever. I got pretty far up Main Street for someone who showed up late to the fireworks. Bless being a party of one.

I decided to get creative and kinda artsy with the photography on this night. It was very much a photog evening for moi.





























I also took out my DSLR at one point and played around with that. The photos weren't that great but caught some interesting color action. I still really need to work on fireworks photos though.









Oh and here's a vid I took too:

*Click to watch!*




Coco will always be the best part of the show tbh

And Together Forever was not forever anymore... I guess that makes sense? Well, you know what I mean. It ended and it was off into the night at Disneyland. Where should I play at this evening?

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Our Photographic Journey Comes To An End*
_7/18/18: Walt's Apartment Part Deux & More_

Following the fireworks, I maneuvered my way through the crowd and the maze that was the hub and Main Street USA to head over to New Orleans Square where it was even more of a maze as people queued up for the last Fantasmic. I wasn't interested in that on this evening, I wanted to go ride the beautiful, stunning, amazing, never to be outdone, PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN!

The wait as expected was pretty down due to everyone waiting for Fant, however the ride is long enough as is the lower wait times that I didn't have to deal with Fant madness when I got out. Oh happy day!

























Once I got off, I did some exploring of all the NOS shops and areas. It is such a pretty land. 





One day!













I then decided to leave and head into Adventureland, see what piqued my fancy over there.









I went into the shop and found Lindsey working tonight so I went to bother her for a moment!

*Click to watch!*




Deeper into Adventureland I went...













And eventually I decided to hop into line to get myself a Dole Whip. I mean, what better time to have a Dole Whip than at night?

And what better place to enjoy it immediately after but the Tiki Room?





When I was last in Florida, they didn't allow this so I took full advantage of the fact Disneyland has always allowed Dole Whips in their Tiki Room to bring my in and enjoy it directly underneath the birdies... ok maybe that was a bad idea. Still, dinner with a show? Can't go wrong!

*Click to watch!*




After the show, I found myself back in the Hub where I took some photos then took a moment to relax in the seating area at Jolly Holiday.





Then I took some photos around the Hub and into the nearby lands!













I also headed into Fantasyland. Can't remember if I rode any rides but I mostly stayed in the Castle Courtyard area so I think I just took some nighttime photos then went back out to Main Street and left the park.













I took my time walking out. I decided to continue my food splurge that I was having on this day and went into the Candy Palace on Main Street and bought myself a Rice Krispie Mickey.





I munched on that as I skipped out...

...And also stopping by to see my faves pop out of the white gate...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




And thus ended another lovely day in the happiest kingdom of them all! Not much to say about it but a laidback day was necessary today and I'd be thanking myself for it in the days following. For now, even on a slow day at Disneyland, it was once again time to rest. More mischief to be managed tomorrow!

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Pluto is the best!! 

Love all the pics in these updates! Sounds like a fun, relaxing day!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

Love all the pics!! Every time you talk about Paint the Night, it really just makes me wish I could see it!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Pluto is the best!!



He is!



missangelalexis said:


> Love all the pics in these updates! Sounds like a fun, relaxing day!



Thank you! It was a calm day that I needed badly. 



the2ndstar2theright said:


> Love all the pics!! Every time you talk about Paint the Night, it really just makes me wish I could see it!



Thank you! I can't even read this updates without getting emotional about Paint. Miss her so so much! :'(


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Happy Avengers: Endgame day!*

*



*

*Going to see it tonight at 8pm EST! So hype! I'm ready to be emotionally ruined for the next few months lol Anyone else got their tickets for today or this weekend? *

*If you do or don't, I feel this next chapter and day fits quite well with what's to come of Endgame...*

*The Eponymous Chapter*
*Part I*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

_eponymous [uh-PON-uh-muhs], adjective: giving one's name to a tribe, place, etc._

Essentially this chapter fits right in with the title of the day because it was exactly how the day began. 

Was it planned? Did I think I'd be working with a Norse god on a musical? Did I think that would be the defining aspect of the day? What was the musical on? Is he actually still alive to write it while I produce and direct it? So many many questions that will all be answered in due time... maybe. 

Anyways, after a more laidback day, I was feeling back to doing my usual thing. I did consider doing the unthinkable by staying in on this day but forego'd it because HOW COULD I NOT? 

So I went! 

Only, I started it off unusually once again. 

Instead of going into either park, I headed to DTD. I went to Starbs to get myself a nice Mango Dragonfruit refresher. It was kinda my go-to at the moment and as of late, they weren't getting the berries that they usually have that make it pink. It doesn't change the taste but I wanted to see if anything had changed. Unfortunately, they didn't but that was totally ok and the girl working there really liked my shirt and we ended just living for each other for a moment. It was great. Blessed way to start off my day.

Along with this...





And I walked with that in hand right on into DCA. We love an unconventional day!






Obviously I was on the lookout for Loki. Rumor had it that he was heading off to Asgard for an extended return to his "home" so I wanted to catch him as much as I could before then. Loki had no set times though so... would I catch him?









Nope, not around. Tragic. I'd check again later. I decided to past the time I'd go see what was going on over at Pixar Pier.

But first, I see a Mickey walking into LA for the first time!

*Click to watch!*




Much cuter look than what I came upon at the Pier. Particularly the Incredicoaster...

*Click to watch!*




Indeed I was dealing with a crowded park on this day. So no Incredicoaster, but look at this beauty!

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




And this beauty!





Was so so ready at the time for this sweet spot to open!

*Click to watch!*




But again, it wasn't open so after battling the crowds and maybe grabbing a slush outside the Swings, I popped back on over to the Marvel area by the back way, stopping for a moment to watch the Guardians dance off!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I didn't stay for the whole show. I snuck out and headed over to Marvel town and immediately came upon my fave snarky Frost Elf turned god of mischief.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I followed him around for quite a bit, mob in tow until he finally took a moment to stop for everyone at his old M&G spot. At this point, I was at the front of the pack and he immediately took notice of me so beckoned me to talk. He was very glad to see me. I don't know what we talked about that led up to us talking about musicals, but I think it was something along the lines of watching the Dance Off or I brought up an old convo with Black Panther and the Dora Milaje about musicals. I don't know but Loki suggested that he thought his play Loki: Tales of Asgard would do well with a musical re-imagining and he immediately got me on board as director. We tried to think of other people to fill the other production roles but couldn't think of who so we decided to take a photo.





He had me pose like a warrior in his army.

After I asked if I could take photos of him with the DSLR as his headshot for the Broadway debut and he was not one to turn down a photoshoot, no dangling the promise of a Broadway musical needed here. Narcissism, comes in handy sometimes.





























I said goodbye, but that I'd come back to see him to work more on the musical adaptation.

Sadly, that was not to be as about a week plus later Loki was cut from Hollywood along with Gamora, Thor and Black Widow. No musical adaptation of Loki: Tales of Asgard. Who knows though? Maybe he'll invite me up to Asgard and we'll work on it there, considering Thanos didn't actually kill him. We pray.

Anyways, my Loki business venture in place, I decided I wasn't gonna stick around DCA and go to Disneyland. See if the crowds had died a bit over on that end.





The Pixar Play Parade was going on which meant the Hall would be pretty dead. I snuck around the crowds and went directly there.

*Click to watch!*












Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Eponymous Chapter*
*Part II*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

The Hall's line was very low so I immediately hopped in line. I don't believe there was a mystery princess so I was guaranteed the regular three. First up was Snow White!









She was happy to see me, per usual and asked about my day. I told her I was just with Loki and the other heroes talking about writing a musical for him. She latched onto the hero idea though because she told me that everyone tells her that her superpower is pie-baking. I giggled at how adorable that was. She asked me what my superpower would be and it went into this whole thing that involved the host and everything. It was hilarious and so fun. There was no host in the room with us initially so we didn't get any photos of it until we posed for a few.

Giddy and laughing over what just happened, I walked right in on Ariel waiting patiently to see me. She asked me the same questions and I told her about Loki and the musical. She then told me she might have some dance moves for him and wanted to show me. And... well...

















IT HAPPENED AGAIN! Except we actually WALTZED and Ariel LED ME. It was wild. Stepped on her toes a few times because I'm used to leading but she took charge. The merms really is that strong-willed. However I took charge to get us to do it again for some photos hence the photos. I wasn't gonna have this moment left UNDOCUMENTED. Nuh-uh. 

After Ariel asked if we could think up another photo, continuing our tradition. I agreed and after some squatting and getting the brain juices flowing Ariel had an idea to pose like sailors so that's what we did.









Very Titanic.

I said goodbye and promised I would have something thought up for a photo for next time. 

So we ended our Hall endeavors with Cindy who was waiting patiently once again. Me holding up the Hall per usual. She looked a bit annoyed I was taking so long, but could sense the energy and was all for it. I kinda jumped in telling her about Ariel and I practicing our dancing in the previous room. She asked if she could see. I waited a moment to answer until the host followed me in and they did so I gave them my camera and actually got to properly waltz with Cindy AND catch it on the camera.

















Ugh, a natural. The prince taught her well. She loved that and although I wasn't sure what else to do, she asked for a more poised photo which came out pretty cute.





I flitted on out feeling super magical, waving bye to Cindy. I had to spread this magic so I got into Elena's line. As I got in I saw Aladdin pass but he was off to the other side of the castle and I'm sure I'd catch him later. He looked like he was wandering as of late. I hadn't seen Elena in awhile so she was more a priority.

We had a lovely conversation about Loki's musical and possibly integrating some merengue, samba, salsa, etc. all the lovely latin dances into his musical and maybe giving it a bilingual treatment. She was into it but seemed a bit too tired to try those out so we just did the usual pose-and-shoot.





Then I asked if I could take some photos. She was a bit hesitant but let me go ahead.

































Doy las gracias a la princesa de Avalor (I thanked the Princess of Avalor) and walked out to see Aladdin was chillin on the bridge now so I hopped into his line which was very short so in no time I was meeting Aladdin who with not a second glance immediately recognized me and gave me a huge hug. It took me aback since I didn't think he'd remember me but HE DID! YAS AGRABAE *heart eyes*

He told me he loved my shirt. Purple's his favorite because it's the color of royalty. I agreed it's a fabulous color. He then asked about my day and once again I brought up Loki but the ensuing stories in the Hall. He then told me that he'd love to be a part of that as would the Genie and maybe Jas. He's not the biggest fan of Loki but maybe a musical about him. Then I reminded him one of those already exists. Silly Al. We then decided to take a photo. I pulled out my phone and he said, "Oh Ariel usually calls those shellfies." I replied, "Yeah!" Then I paused and asked, "Wait, what should we call it for you?" We pondered some ideas. I thought up Abufie, Alfie and then he said, "Well there's "ABUmerang" and I decided to do away with the selfie and asked if we could do one of those. The girl behind me noticed I needed help and offered to take the camera. I asked if she knew how Boomerangs worked and she was all over it. I then asked Al what we should do and he did the Peek-ABU so that's what we did and although we had terrible lighting, it still looked fabulous.

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




I then asked if I could get some photos of just him which he was more than happy to take part in, of course from a better angle.





























I thanked him and then gave my precious diamond in the rough a quick hug goodbye and skipped out of Fantasy Faire feeling I had done my Fantasyland friend time justice. Ah, I miss it. 

The day was far from over though. So much more to do. The telling of Loki's story might've been done but it didn't mean I was done having my fun. The pixie dust was bursting out of every pore and I was ready to FLY! LET'S GO!!!



Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> It was and yes, it's so magical riding the carousel at the end of the night. Makes me feel like Mickey and Minnie at the end of the Disneyland Sing-A-Long video where they're walking across the drawbridge towards Fantasyland with the carousel still going in the background.


Gah! My absolute favorite of all Disney Sing-Along Songs!!  I still have a bunch of them on VHS, but was SO happy Disney Movie Club released many on DVD.  I wish they would do all of them....like seriously before my VCR dies.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> GOING INTO WALT'S APARTMENT AGAIN!!





PlutosRHM55 said:


>


How awesome that you got to go up again AND get your own pics this time!!!  Amazing!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> eponymous [uh-PON-uh-muhs], adjective: giving one's name to a tribe, place, etc.


My favorite word I learned in college


----------



## missangelalexis

So many amazing character encounters! At least you got to meet Loki one more time before he got cut! And dancing with the princesses sounds so magical! And I love the boomerang with Aladdin! 

So much fun!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Gah! My absolute favorite of all Disney Sing-Along Songs!!  I still have a bunch of them on VHS, but was SO happy Disney Movie Club released many on DVD.  I wish they would do all of them....like seriously before my VCR dies.



Most of them are actually on YouTube along with many of the old Disney Traveling Videos, which I also grew up with. My mom had all of them and I'd watch them a ton when I was a kid. I remember specifically Circus, Beach and Disneyland being ones I watched. Unfortunately, she sold them years ago so I don't have them lying around but they've gone around on Facebook and YouTube so I know they are out there for my enjoyment if I need it. Blessed be the internet.



missjackiemcg said:


> How awesome that you got to go up again AND get your own pics this time!!!  Amazing!



It was! I still can't believe it. And then talking with these long time cast members who were going up the first time. I was SO lucky. 



missjackiemcg said:


> My favorite word I learned in college



That was the first time I ever looked it up in the dictionary lol I always knew what it meant from context clues and such. 



missangelalexis said:


> So many amazing character encounters! At least you got to meet Loki one more time before he got cut! And dancing with the princesses sounds so magical! And I love the boomerang with Aladdin!
> 
> So much fun!



I'm so emotional about all of them, they were all so memorable, but especially Loki just considering today and yesterday. Such a fun day.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Anyone else out here still recovering from Endgame? Because it's been a few days for me now and I just need to talk.*

*BUT to distract from that, here's the update...*

*I Just Love Photographic Escapades And Diverse Short Films*
*Part I*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

After Aladdin, I decided to slowly exit the park and head on over to California Adventure again to see if it had quieted down. It was getting fairly late if you couldn't tell already so it seemed being in the park where my usual nightly adventures began was a good idea. Everyone was already lining up on Main Street and Cast Members had already roped off the parade viewing spots so I had to scoot past them and out to the front where I happened upon this sight!









As you can see, Pluto, Mickey & Minnie were all meeting together out by the gates! I'd seen it happen before but never caught it in time since the line cuts off almost as soon as they walk out. It's all about timing it correctly and I honestly never could since it was so random (reminder how many times I managed to catch interesting princess pairings lol)

I followed them inside where come to find out a ton of characters were wandering the parade route pre-parade. I took this opportunity to get some cute shots at spots on Main Street USA you normally wouldn't see characters.





























I then did some landmark shooting.

















After that, I was starting to feel a bit tired so I decided to take it slow over at DCA. However I came across a rather short and not cut off wait for Mickey so I decided to jump on that. He gave me a huge hug and was super sweet. I don't remember much else but the photos are some of my faves.













Love reverse gender role shots.

I went there back to the Marvel area but not for anything Marvel. I went for this.





As essentially a local *cough*, I needed to take a break from the usual fare and take some time in the AC and spending more times with some culture-based Pixar shorts was time well spent.

*Click to watch!*




If you've never been inside this theater, it used to be the place where Muppet-Vision once was, which is why some of the theater is blocked off, but now it's mostly used for movie previews (It was where the Incredibles 2 in-park preview was) and currently it was just shorts. To keep people occupied they had the pre-show I filmed above but also displays with some sketches of the shorts and little maquette models of the various characters shown in the short. The shorts they were showing: 

*Sanjay's Super Team (shown before The Good Dinosaur)*




*La Luna (shown before Brave)*




*Bao (shown before Incredibles 2)*




All were chosen as a series since they presented a similar theme of heritage, family and culture with Sanjay's Super Team set in an Indian Hindu household, La Luna set in classic rural Italy and Bao set in a Chinese-Canadian household. I found this the perfect line-up as they all just built upon one another and having watched the pre-show in full explaining the personal connections each writer had to the story, I got way more emotional watching these than when I saw them in theaters. I can only distinctly remember seeing Bao and Sanjay's Super Team in theaters (makes sense La Luna was shown before my least favorite Pixar film that I've seen) and I know I didn't tear up as much when watching them then. So as much as I know this will GENERALLY be a "ignore it" type attraction, if you do have the time I suggest you see this. I'm not sure if they've rotated to another three films but if not definitely see this an experience I firmly recommend. 





Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I Just Love Photographic Escapades And Diverse Short Films*
*Part II*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

I didn't spend any more time around Hollywood and went over to my favorite spot: Pixar Pier!

















The single rider line was pretty short so I waited in that to ride and this time I decided to film myself on the ride during the day and also take some photos later on during the ride.

*Click to watch!*








































And yup, one of those was taken in the midst of going through the loop.

SKILLZZZZ!!

Also having my phone gave me another golden on-ride photo opportunity...





Forever the Ride Photo Queen(TM). Can never be beat. 

I was feeling so smitten by the thrill of Incredicoaster that I decided to go around getting more glamour shots of the area.













After that, I was drawn to an area I'd never really done much about, at least not in awhile and that was the Boardwalk games! 

I played a few of them during the ExPIERience but I couldn't win anything during that so I thought I'd put some money where my mouth is and pay for a game card to play.

To explain how the Pier games work, you have to pay for this little card that you can refill as much as you want. You can literally go on a yearly basis to the park and re-use this card. However you have to pay for a set amount of points first to get the card and thus play the games. I don't remember the pricing, but I think it's on a system of 3 games being the lowest amount then increasing from there. I obviously went with the lowest which meant only a few games to play. I decided I wanted to make sure I got a prize so I went to the La Luna game which had nobody.

The La Luna game is a luck game in which you win every time. You take a little fishing net and fish out a star which you turn over and the color on the back is what you'll win. The color most prevalent has a smaller prize while the color least has the biggest prize. The smallest prize are just tiny plush stars, the medium prize are plush SHOOTING stars and the large prize is the boy from La Luna. I went up and pulled the smallest prize but then the girl working the game pulled out a medium level star to offer me the bigger prizes which was really nice so I took that and ended up with this cute prize.









I named him Bram after the character in Simon vs The ****-Sapiens Agenda (aka the book that inspired the film "Love, Simon")






What a bae that Keiynan Lonsdale. *HEART EYES* *HEART EYES* *HEART EYES*

I still had other game points so I decided next to play the Wall-E game since it was the one I won during the ExPIERience. I was hoping I'd repeat that luck and finesse this time again.





It was not to be though. I was very close in a race against a full group so a major prize was up for grabs and someone just edged me out. Sadness.

I had one more game credit available on my card and I decided to go with the Bug's Life Heimlich game. For those who don't know what this one is, you play against yourself and try to toss bean bags into Heimlich's mouth. If you get three into his mouth, you win a prize and they give you lots of bean bags so it SHOULD be easy. I ended up being fairly good at this and got two in off the bat, however I missed everyone after so no cute plush Heimlich for Timmy. All I had was Bram.





So ca-yute! Imma love him forever. 

I apparently timed my game experience well as not long after playing my last game and in the midst of putting stuff into my bag, these two showed up outside the Pal-A-Round.









Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Love the pics of the characters in action!

Sounds like a nice time at DCA! I love the midway section of the pier- glad you could play some games!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Love the pics of the characters in action!



Thank you!



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a nice time at DCA! I love the midway section of the pier- glad you could play some games!



It was. I miss spending most of my golden hours there. *sigh*


----------



## Tink2Day

As always, great character meet and greets.  Not sure why you're surprised that Aladdin recognized you, you're pretty unforgettable
Aladdin is very cute and I know he's one of your faves.

Any word on which coast you'll be on later this year?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Tink2Day said:


> As always, great character meet and greets.  Not sure why you're surprised that Aladdin recognized you, you're pretty unforgettable



Haha, thank you! I just hadn't met him before or so I thought. It threw me off lol



Tink2Day said:


> Aladdin is very cute and I know he's one of your faves.



He is. Love my diamond in the rough 



Tink2Day said:


> Any word on which coast you'll be on later this year?



It's still up in the air but I'm now like 95% sure that I'm gonna be on the East Coast just a little bit longer.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Happy 30th to Disney's Hollywood Studios!*

*



*

*I wish you still retained that "the Hollywood that never was, but always will be" vibe, but you still are in my heart. Can't wait to see you again in a few weeks!*

*All My Love For Dug And Jessie, But Only Them*
*Part I*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

I left off right as Dug and Russell came out to meet guests at golden hour right underneath the Pal-A-Round. Although I was mostly M&G'd out I decided to go visit them anyways even if it was the wonkiest location with the wonkiest line. Literally they need to figure out a better way to manage that spot, it's such a mess. I honestly think they should bring all Pixar character meets back to the gazebo by the Paradise Grille, it's a more consistent spot. But Disneyland likes to just throw characters wherever and honestly it's kinda fun that way so I'm not gonna get them on the more structured Disney World track and live my life elsewhere.

Anyways, let's go meet Dug and Russell!

















Or just Dug because... kinda how things go most of the time with myself and them. I mean, I did invite Russell to try and find Dug or himself on the Pal-A-Round but he wasn't interested. Not my fault at all.





































I actually do love them both and they really were so sweet but Dug was just extra fun and he held my hand the whole time. I love when characters do that. It's so intimate and special. Ugh, I MISS IT, OK?!

After letting them meet other people because that's what I have to do sometimes (lol) I figured it was time to scout out a spot for Paint. I think it was coming fairly soon at this point. Or maybe I did something else. I don't know once again CAN'T REMEMBER. Memo to me, next time do a live report so you have NOTES. THINK, TIMMY!

My internal fight aside, eventually it was time for my favorite thing to ever exist. The PAAAIIINNNNTT THEEE NIIIIGGGHHHTTT... PARADE!

*Click to watch!*




I can't believe how perfectly timed that video was. Ugh. Watching that gate open right on cue will never get old for me.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*All My Love For Dug And Jessie, But Only Them*
*Part II*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

Now, for the usual parade of Paint photos. Enjoy!





































































































I booked it out and stormed on over to Disneyland as the fireworks went off. As I got there I paused a moment to figure out what to do then I realized I hadn't been to the Pixar Dance Party that had been happening every night in Tomorrowland since Pixar Fest had begun so I headed over there. Passed by this along the way. Love a good balloon shot.





When I got there, the party was on hold until after the fireworks so I hung around until after a minute or two the DJ showed up and got the party pumping again with some of our favorite Pixar friends. I didn't join in too too much watching from the side line but I saw many cool Pixar friends show up and wait for their entrance while they chilled near me. Almost got a selfie with Remy actually. Check it out:









Ugh just barely. 

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*All My Love For Dug And Jessie, But Only Them*
*Part III*
_7/19/18: Loki & I Are Working On A Musical..._

Now let's look at what happened at the Pixar Pals Dance Party!

*Click to watch*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




If you couldn't tell, Jessie won the night for me. She was going OFF. The energy did NOT die down and she was the last one! Great way to end the night. It's too bad Bullseye outshone her. But wow, the Pixar Pals Party was so much fun. I wish I had had friends around to join me for it but was not to be. My days off never lined up with anyone else's so I would spend most of these dance parties on my lonesome. *sigh*

It was only 10pm so I had time to do some more things. I decided some non-Space Mountain Tomorrowland fare was in order. I grabbed a FP for Buzz Lightyear which had little wait and no FPs going fast so I got to grab my FP, wait a minute or two then skip the line to ride. I don't care for the ride here even less than the one at World but it passes the time and brings out my competitive side as much as I stink at it. Look at this score!





Terrible, but I think it was my best. 

After that ride, the days were catching up again and I knew to push myself would be in error so I headed out. 

When I got back to Town Square, I saw Pluto, Mickey and Minnie were out meeting again! The line was closed off so I couldn't meet them, but I was too tired to really have fun with the three so it was probably for the better. Still sad seeing it all happen from afar.

*Click to watch!*




And thus my night ended and it was back to work the next day. Only so many work days left so the depression was coming in and coming in hot. Thank goodness I had unlimited access to the parks so I never felt too too sad but the breakdowns are coming. Stick around for the drama, dahlings!

Continue Here​


----------



## KathyM2

As usual trying to catch up. I love your photos and the joy you take in character interactions and photos. So much fun.


----------



## missangelalexis

Such cute pics with Russel & Dug!!

Love your PTN intro video!!

The dance party looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

KathyM2 said:


> As usual trying to catch up. I love your photos and the joy you take in character interactions and photos. So much fun.



Haha, just take your time. No rush to finish reading. Glad you're enjoying the catch-up so far 



missangelalexis said:


> Such cute pics with Russel & Dug!!



Thank you!!



missangelalexis said:


> Love your PTN intro video!!



Thank you again! I did quite a few of those lol



missangelalexis said:


> The dance party looks like a lot of fun.



It was. I just wish I had had friends with me. :/


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Best Hall Visit With Cinderella's Second Fairy Godmother*
*Part I*
_7/22/18: A Rainbow Stormed Through Disneyland_

Yet another day of waking up knowing you had to go to work at the happiest place on Earth, but with only a few of those days left. Bittersweet mornings. That's how it was here on out and boy were they familiar. I just wasn't prepared for them to come this soon. I tried my best everyday to make the best of them and not let my lingering melancholy state get in the way, that coming out was reserved for more private moments (hence why we love crying in the privacy of a bedroom). Today was definitely one of those top notch days. 

I was off to the parks per usual, but I wasn't out as early as I normally am. The emotional and physical strain I was feeling was starting to weigh and make it harder to get up in a timely manner to get to the resort in an equally timely manner. Never I got there and decided I might as well continue my tradition of visiting the Hall every day before work. 





It was a classic visit today beginning with our favorite OG Snow White who, per usual, was excited to see moi. I remember her telling me she loved my rainbow shirt and how she always loved that I wore that. I don't remember much else but we had a little struggle in figuring out a pose. I had done a lot of her classic poses and so shot down every idea. Luckily the host that was present offered up a solution and told me to pose like Dopey and here is the result:









I'm actually five lol 

After that ordeal and the hysterical result, there were hugs for until next time.





Ariel was in the next room and she peeked around the corner just as I rounded it so I near knocked her over with the hug. It was so exciting. We talked about my fin and about how we need more ocean around at Disneyland. Usual casual discussions with the fish girl. I, of course, wanted a cute pose this time and so ended up with this adorable moment.









Then some proper hugs after...





Some Dinglehopper and Flounder discussions that needed to be attended to.





















Our next adventure under the sea planned, it was time to go say hello to Cindy!

As soon as I walked in I was greeted by a "I thought I heard you in the next room!" Always the best way to be welcomed by one of your fave princess friends. I walked in and she was immediately in love with my rainbow and said that my Fairy Godmother chose well to which I said, "I chose it. I'm my own Fairy Godmother." She was very taken aback by the confidence and was like "Well, you need to be mine." I backtracked saying hers was too great I could never take the spot. To which she said, "I could always use two."

And thus I became Cindy's second Fairy Godmother.

Or Godfather lol






It was PHOTO TIME! And once again had to figure out a pose. It was handed off to me once again so I sat but luckily the host came through again and said I should pretend to wave a magic wand while Cindy twirled as if I was magically transforming her dress. 

We both thought that was wonderful and got this magic recorded. Apologies in advanced for the squealing.

*Click to watch!*




Then we took a still version.





After we were just so giddy and couldn't keep it together after.













She told me how fun I was and asked if I would be coming back soon. I always never knew how to answer this question especially when I was that giddy and had work later that day but I told her I would try to which we ended with one last magical hug before I skipped off.













Honestly this was easily one of the best visits I had in the Hall. It was just so much fun and everyone was just so invested. I not only felt the magic of Disney but the magic of a family. The sense of belonging. Gosh, nothing like it especially at Disneyland.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Best Hall Visit With Cinderella's Second Fairy Godmother*
*Part II*
_7/22/18: A Rainbow Stormed Through Disneyland_

I didn't want to ruin it so I decided to go to the next magical thing I could think of that would never be not magical and that was Magical Map. I had a bit of time beforehand so on my way over I decided to just chill in the Small World mall for a moment. 

*Click to watch!*




While chilling there, I saw these two stroll on by and head on back to their castle...

*Click to watch!*




I wasted no more time and flew on over to Magical Map!









Master Yen Sid cast his usual spell sending the Map Makers out and the show began!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to BOOMERANG!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to BOOMERANG!*




*Click to watch!*



hehe

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




_If we all believe in a world of dreams and imagination_
_If we all let go, there's no way to know where the spark can take us_
_So much more than a destination_
_On a journey_
_Journey_
_Journey... to Imagination!_

Ugh, this show had me blissed out after that amazing visit in the Hall. Where would this map of never-ending magic called Disneyland take me next?

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Such a fun visit in the hall! The video of you and Cindy is sooo cute! And following up with a showing of Magical Map sounds perfect


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Such a fun visit in the hall! The video of you and Cindy is sooo cute! And following up with a showing of Magical Map sounds perfect



It really was. Thank you! And yeah, can't go wrong with some Map ever.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Days Are This Magical For A Reason*
_7/22/18: A Rainbow Stormed Through Disneyland_

Blissed out and fully pixie dusted by Magical Map, I thought maybe that this pixie dust would carry on over to some surprise visits in Great Moments or on Main Street. When I got there though...

*Click to watch!*




So apparently I was in there earlier too? Who knew! I did spend lots of time in there just to relax and catch up with posting on my phone. It's the perfect place to do it, the AC is bomb and the CMs there are so nice. I found out later that closing that off was as a result of the Union vote Disneyland CMs had. I believe they were working on setting it up at the time. 

In short, no Great Moments surprise visits so I decided to go about seeing other Main Street friends.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Which YEAH, essentially means going to see my pupper princer Ploot Ploot who was happy to see me as always although we ended up meeting in a small alcove out of the sun and so the photos are from very far away but we looked cute and were having fun nonetheless.

























Adorable as always. I'm sure you can guess what the conversation was.

From there, I spotted these two troublemakers and hopped on going to see them.

*Click to watch!*




And as luck would have it, I managed to be first in line. Seems to be this spot tbh (which has FAB lighting during the day)

*Click to watch!*








I had a moment to spare after my visit with the chippies so I decided to head into Fantasyland where right as I came upon the castle I saw Aladdin pop up in the corner. He never has a line so I went to go say hello. 













I had quite the hilarious exchange with him and the host. I reminded him the last time I visited he thought Dumbo on my phone case was Jasmine. The host looked at my phone case and was like, "Ummm, what?"

Aladdin then said, "Yeah, see if you look from far away it looks like Jasmine on a Magic Carpet."

The host did not miss a beat with the snark, "Sure, if you close your eyes."

I let out a tiny snort. Oh, Al. 

I didn't stay long because it was now time to go to work at my least favorite place that I'm sure I'm mentioned before: Bugs Land Restrooms. 






Five restrooms spread over a large area in a weird order. Not for me. I did love going into Carthay Circle but besides that not fun.

I needed a boost for the night.





Thank goodness for it because that night I had a ROUGH shift. The person before me left all my restrooms an absolute nightmare and didn't even end on the right restroom. I was so behind and gapping left and right trying to catch up. Luckily my partner for the night was super nice and let the lead know while I ran around in circles trying to get them back up to snuff, restocking, extra cleaning, EVERYTHING. It was exhausting and I was so irritated. Thank goodness I had a really fun day beforehand or I would've not gotten through it all. Also, my co-workers and leads that were super helpful and understanding. My Disneyland fam is truly the best.

I didn't go into the parks after I was so worn on this night (yeah, that's how bad it was). Here's a goodnight from DCA as I'm walking out, relishing in that special magic there. Only so many times more would I get that blessed goodnight. *bittersweet sigh*






Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Great character pics! Sorry your night at work was so rough


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Great character pics! Sorry your night at work was so rough



Thank you! And yeah, it's alright. I got through it and made a good friend so it worked itself out. Balance in the universe.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Today is indeed a very special and magical day!*

*



*

*IT MY BIRTHDAY so I thought it only proper to be the gift that keeps on giving and give y'all this update for easily one of the favorite days of my program. Enjoy!*

*Timmy Celebrates Dapper Day A Few Months Late*
_7/24/18: I Graduated From The DLRCP!_

The day had arrived! It was my CP graduation. In other words, the most bittersweet day yet. A celebration of 3 magical months (for a larger group around 8) coming to an end. The emotions fit into that one sentence... wow. Still feeling it even months later. It was a BIG day and I was going all out. I got the day off specifically for this event and I was going to take advantage of all of it. I haven't been to a Dapper Day since my first program and well if I was gonna be wearing some formal/semi-formal wear today, might as well do it the whole day...





Anyways, I was trying to go for a Peter Pan's Shadow bound but mostly it was just what I had. Probably got some looks but I was servin a lewk so to be expected. And yeah it was hot wearing that all day but worth it (also I basically having Californian/Floridian blood so nothing I couldn't handle). I did however need some refreshment so I mobile ordered at the DTD Starbs and got me my first Strawberry Acai refresher with Lemonade.









It thus became my go-to. Unpopular opinion but the Strawberry Acai refresher is much better than the Mango Dragonfruit refresher, at least with the lemonade. It just works together A LOT better than the MDR did. Disagree but you know I'm right.

Sufficiently refreshed and ready to take on the long day, it was time for some pre-party fun.





First stop: Pixie Hollow!





Obviously I had to show Tink my Peter inspired look. Her line was a bit long but I had the time so might as well. It would be a fabulous interaction either way. 





















Yup, still fabulous. I can't remember what happened minus asking for a sassy pose today resulting in that fierce look. I also think she complimented on me looking so dapper and maybe some confusion over if it were Dapper Day or not. I told her about graduation and everything which she wasn't a fan of, as expected. Oh well, nothing I could really do. Hugs and goodbye. Yay!

From Tink, I hopped on over to the Royal Hall. Best way to escape the heat.

I know I met three princesses in the Hall, the usual, but apparently my Ariel pics are missing so we only have Cindy and Snow posing in typical Prince fashion as I had asked. So cute and regal.









Such a lovely visit per usual. No specifics I can remember.

I do know that I came out and through the trees I saw this cute little pairing.

*Click to watch!*




Looks like even other princesses like Belle need a Fairy Godmother sometimes. 

I then headed over to the back of Fantasyland by the Small World mall to catch Aurora as she came out. While waiting for Aurora, I spotted my friend McKenzi at work. She was one of the unlucky few who still had to work before our graduation celebration. She'd be off soon, but still what a sad existence. Poor girl.

*Click to watch!*




Aurora popped out finally and I caught this glorious twirl moment from her.

*Click to watch!*




I was one of the first in line and we had a lovely conversation about how nice I looked and the feather in my hat similar to Philip's. I also broke the news that I was leaving to Aurora. She took it better than expected. She had a long line so she had to. Hence we got right to taking the photo, serving Philip and Rose realness.





Of course only the sunshine would hit me. Whatever, still serving lewks. 

I then called it a day at Disneyland since it was getting close now to check in for the day's main event which was happening over at DCA. In the soundstage behind where Black Panther meets. However, we had to check in outside, but I thought better to be closer by than somewhere far deep in Disneyland. 

I wandered around mostly in Disneyland, hiding in the AC until I found something to do. Finally I stumbled upon the Guardians Dance Off. Well, the end of it. However, Gamora, who was no longer meeting at this point, was leaving and stopped to say hi and we got the best photo of the day.





Ready to kick some Thanos BOOTYYYYYY!

I can't remember if anything else happened at DCA but eventually it was time to check in for the main event. How they do the End of Program Celebration is you have to go out to a separate ticket booth in the Esplanade, give them your name and Blue ID and they give you a wristband so you can get into the event as well as your Graduation Certificate. They were very efficient, nothing like with the graduation event in Florida which wasn't nearly as outlandish. Granted it is a MUCH bigger group than in California. I hung around the area where everyone was checking in to see if someone I knew was nearby and finally some friends showed up and we all walked back into DCA together.

Time to celebrate a successful and magical three months hennies!






Continue Here​


----------



## thumper*

Happy belated birthday hope it was the best. Timmy just got caught back up on your TR.  I didn't read any of the chatter in between. I'm curious if you got the job you had interviewed for and is it Disney related?


----------



## missangelalexis

Happy belated birthday!! I hope you had a great day!

Love your dapper look for graduation!

Such cute pics with Tink  and of course with the princesses too!


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Today is indeed a very special and magical day!


Happy Birthday yesterday!!!!!   May birthdays are superior, amiright?!

I'm excited to see what the End of Program Celebration looks like!  Also, loving your 'bound as Peter Pan's shadow, while also thinking you would make an amazing Elder Price.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Somehow I just came across this Trip Report. I’ve been binge reading, and I am loving all of your character interactions! I’m looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Happy Birthday! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> All were chosen as a series since they presented a similar theme of heritage, family and culture with Sanjay's Super Team set in an Indian Hindu household, La Luna set in classic rural Italy and Bao set in a Chinese-Canadian household. I found this the perfect line-up as they all just built upon one another and having watched the pre-show in full explaining the personal connections each writer had to the story, I got way more emotional watching these than when I saw them in theaters. I can only distinctly remember seeing Bao and Sanjay's Super Team in theaters (makes sense La Luna was shown before my least favorite Pixar film that I've seen) and I know I didn't tear up as much when watching them then. So as much as I know this will GENERALLY be a "ignore it" type attraction, if you do have the time I suggest you see this. I'm not sure if they've rotated to another three films but if not definitely see this an experience I firmly recommend.


They just switched it to Philharmagic. I haven't gotten to see it yet though! Now the movie previews are in Tomorrowland.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> Happy belated birthday hope it was the best. Timmy just got caught back up on your TR.  I didn't read any of the chatter in between. I'm curious if you got the job you had interviewed for and is it Disney related?



Thank you! And I didn't get all the jobs I interviewed for. I had multiple interviews. I only got accepted/hire for one job and that was for another DCP, which is happening in only 3 weeks so I will be returning to Florida beginning of June to work at WDW again 



missangelalexis said:


> Happy belated birthday!! I hope you had a great day!



Thank you! I did! 



missangelalexis said:


> Love your dapper look for graduation!



Thank you! :good vibes



missangelalexis said:


> Such cute pics with Tink  and of course with the princesses too!



Thank you! Always such a good time with that bunch.



missjackiemcg said:


> Happy Birthday yesterday!!!!!   May birthdays are superior, amiright?!



Thank you! And omg YES. Especially Taurus May birthdays hehe



missjackiemcg said:


> I'm excited to see what the End of Program Celebration looks like!  Also, loving your 'bound as Peter Pan's shadow, while also thinking you would make an amazing Elder Price.



I can't wait to share it with you. It was a blast. And lmao ELDER PRICE. The tie was actually what I wore when I performed "Hello!" from Book of Mormon for a showcase with my school's musical theater troupe. It was borrowed but they told me to keep it so... it's just mine now haha



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Somehow I just came across this Trip Report. I’ve been binge reading, and I am loving all of your character interactions! I’m looking forward to reading more!



 Glad you came along and are enjoying all the character stuff haha Happy binge-ing! : mickeyjum



Lesley Wake said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you! 



Lesley Wake said:


> They just switched it to Philharmagic. I haven't gotten to see it yet though! Now the movie previews are in Tomorrowland.



Lol I knew that I just forgot to put that in when I posted it. I think when I posted that update PhilharMagic had literally been announced that day so I didn't even think to fix it. Good to hear they were moved to Tomorrowland, unless it's just its usual movie previews (it was Ant-Man and the Wasp last I went in that theater).


----------



## thumper*

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Thank you! And I didn't get all the jobs I interviewed for. I had multiple interviews. I only got accepted/hire for one job and that was for another DCP, which is happening in only 3 weeks so I will be returning to Florida beginning of June to work at WDW again


 Yay congratulations.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> Yay congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*~ Happy Mother's Day to all the fabulous mothers out there! ~*
*~ I admire all y'all immensely and I aspire to be as powerful and as strong. ~ *
*~ I hope you all have the most fabulous day! ~ *

*But now to talk about another celebration...*

*C'mon Everybody Put Your {Graduation} Ears On!*
*Part I*
_7/24/18: I Graduated From The DLRCP!_






_What a queen Taylor Swift is. Am I right, @Newsies ?_

It's time for the event y'all have been waiting for. The event of events. CP graduation time! The only graduation I care about (y'all know I most likely will not be walking for my college graduation right?). Whatever you don't care about that, you just want to READ about it so WE'RE GOING IN!

The first friends I found were Julianna, her bf Garrett and their friends Liz and Matt, who I'd met and hung out with previously. Kaitlyn was off at one of the special dinners for those specially chosen for their exceptional work with the company thus far (my Disney buddy Lindsey was at one of those too as was Damion). I applied but Timmy's social anxiety has made it impossible for me to get any Four Keys Cards or Guest Compliments (really I'm so awkward in person, the lack of self-confidence jumps out). It was fine. I still had a lot of respect of my fellow CMs and I loved being around guests and had many a wonderful interactions that don't need a guest compliment to prove I was a good cast member or not. And I was still graduating with a clean, spotless record. (It would've been nice to be seen as one of the elite CPs.)

Anyways, if I did get into one of those, I'd not be waiting to get into the event which had a huge line of unusually overdressed college-aged kids that moved right as we got in heaven bless. Inside the soundstage, it was still decorated all Frozen like.






Whatever, it was pretty and better than just the backyard of a Disney apartment complex (yup, WDWCP shade continues). My squad immediately found a table at the front with a spot saved for Kaitlyn when she arrived. The table was covered in memory boxes just like I got in Florida except it had pictures of Sleeping Beauty Castle on the front. Then there were our graduation hats just like at WDW except they were labelled with Disneyland. I took a photo of the ones I grabbed for myself and my little CP graduation certificate.





And tried on yet another CP grad Mickey cap





Not long after putting my stuff down, I saw that Donald and Goofy were out in there graduation robes and caps. No line really had formed because everyone was saying hi to friends and I didn't see any of mine so I hopped in line. 





Freakin cuties.

I didn't know what to do. Julianna & co. had disappeared and I saw no friends. After looking like a lost puppy who was afraid to sit down and be that person, a guy came up to me out of nowhere. I saw him earlier talking with everyone. He was obviously very out-going and honestly REALLY cute. Like WHEW why had I not seen him in the parks before? He kinda took me aback since he came out of nowhere saying he knew everyone but never met me. I don't know maybe he was flirting too. We got to talking about where we worked, our two different programs (that I was an alum who worked in FL and him never gone to FL and only knowing CA), etc. I only got his name last minute before another one of his friends pulled him away. Coleman. We ended up seeing each other around a bit after and stay in touch through Instagram. Disney friendships just happen that quick and casually. 

After I finished talking with him, I ran into some other friends who came a bit after. They were all in pretty good spirits minus Katie who was once again around her nightmare now ex-roommate. I tried to placate her and ignore her but that can only go so far. There also was some drama because she ended up attaching herself to another group of friends of ours and was sitting with them. This group included Lakeland who felt super uncomfortable about it. It was a whole mess and I just stood there calming then until the DJ came out and announced for us to get seated for dinner. I then went back to my table and chilled, updating my insta with pictures from earlier in the day as everyone trickled back over. 

Kaitlyn and a lot of others who were at those special events had not arrived which was nerve-wracking but as our nerves got the best she showed up right as they were coming around to get food allergies and dietary restrictions (which Kaitlyn has) as well as our dinner preferences. I believe it was just meat and vegetarian which I of course got the meat. While we waited they came around filling our glasses and giving us bread and salad. Julianna however thought the butter they had put out was candy to which we all laughed at and she realized her mistake and then we dared her to eat it.

AND SHE DID!





Savage group of CPs. 

Our dinner and dessert then came out in quick succession.









It's been so long I don't remember specifics. The first was some sort of pork and the second was a chocolate custard dish. I can recall both were delicious (I was a bit jealous of the variety Kaitlyn got for her gluten free selection) and I near swallowed all of it whole shocking all my friends around the table. Just because I'm a skinny legend does not mean I can't eat fast.






Finishing up early and not wanting to be that person to stand up, I took a photo of the view from our table to give you an idea what the place looked like and how it was lit.





I had messaged my friend Lindsey through snapchat seeing she was in the park but not at the event and she told me she was at one of the special dinners for the exceptional cast members, but she was there AND SITTING AT THE TABLE RIGHT NEXT TO MINE. I snuck over to say hi then snuck right back as everyone else finished up and people started getting up to take photos with their friends in front of the photo ops (three in total, including the spot where characters met). Some summer alum were rounding up our group to take a group photo. Somehow we got everyone and got a lovely shot of our small little squad. 





We also took another without... an undesirable.





After that, they asked us to return to our seats as the Ambassadors came out to give us a speech. At the time, the Disneyland Ambassadors were Mikey and Alexa. I previously got to listen to them speak in front of my Blended Learning Series class telling their entire Disney story and shook both their hands. It was cool having them at our graduation. They stayed the entire night and even danced with us. I didn't get on the dance floor until after they left but it was cool how casual they were about it. Ambassadors are the best. I met Nathaniel, the Ambassador during my first program at WDW, and Becky, the program coordinator at Disneyland, was a former Ambassador and you can 110% see why they were chosen. Always. Mikey was definitely the more outgoing of the two while Alexa was a bit more reserved (he was the only one of them that actually previously worked at Disneyland and the parks (Alexa had worked for the Travel Company)), but both still stood out.

After a riveting speech from both of them, Mickey came out as he does at the events with the president of the Disneyland Resort. He had another fabulous speech that I know made me a bit more emotional than I already was. The speech writers for Disney just knew how to get you. After he was done, the Ambassadors and Mickey asked for a group shot taken by THE PARKS PRESIDENT. See if you can see me (hint: I'm not smiling and I'm kind of middle of the pack in the photo). 









You can see Mikey and Alexa on either end.

After we held for a third shot, A SURPRISE!!













(See if you can see me in the last two photos. Take screenshots to prove you found me.)

And now the party could really start!

Of course, I had to get a boomerang of me throwing the confetti in the air so I enlisted Kaitlyn for this and also some fabulous still shots too.

*Click to BOOMERANG!*












Then the rest of the crew followed suit. I know I'm a trendsetter...

*Click to watch!*




And after we went off to some Flo Rida!

*Click to watch!*




I didn't stay long after as Mickey and Minnie had come back out once we started dancing so I ran off to go meet them. I mean I HAD to have a pic with them looking all graduation upped. I almost got in at the back but saw all my alum friends beat me to a closer spot in the line and jumped in with them.

I should note here that characters at special events at Disneyland don't work the same as at World. At all my housing events, you were only allowed one photo per character and it was just a photo. You couldn't really hang out with them. You said hi and went. Here, they didn't care. You could take as many photos as you want and the characters could do whatever. So the line moved just as slowly as WDW and... well when we got to the front of the line...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*C'mon Everybody Put Your {Graduation} Ears On!*
*Part II*
_7/24/18: I Graduated From The DLRCP!_

Mickey and Minnie switched back to Donald and Goofy. Ugh, not what most of us wanted but we decided since we were there a group shot with all alum would be good so we rounded up who we could which wasn't a lot but it covered the group that hung out at the apartment across from mine and the one that had a special group chat so I think in that regard it worked out brilliantly. We ended up taking some time with them though. Lol oops





We ended up with all of us trying to get individual photos and it became quite the calamity but I got some MUCH better shots with the Goof and DonDon.





Especially when I started dancing with Goofy.

















Then I went and got some solo shots with Donald. I tried to make these quick because I knew I was hogging.













Then Goofy photobombed us for this fabulous shot.



\

And I ran off. 

A group of us were still itching to go meet Mickey and Minnie so we planned to hop back in line. However I ran into Lindsey who ended up being with another NH native. She had been following me on social media forever and came at me fast with a hug. Her name was Amanda and she was actually a mutual friend of mine for awhile. A girl I had gone to high school with and done theater with that worked at my local Disney Store had told me she knew of her doing the program previously (this was her second like mine except she did full Spring instead of just Summer Alum). I never met her but now I had and we got along so well. We ended up hanging out later a few times. I also found out that her and Lindsey were gonna be rooming together following the conclusion of the program since their leases were up and they were moving into a new apartment. Wild. 

After that introduction and a few others, Lindsey and I decided we needed some Disney buddy photos so we went to the Disney Internships wall they had set up which had zero line and got a few there.













This is how friends who have known each other for 15 years take photos lol 

After, we decided we'd take our chances in line again of getting Mickey and Minnie. I ended up getting joined by some alum but at first it was just us and some of Lindsey's work friends.





As we waited, we saw some ferociousness happening on the dance floor and among the seats...

*Click to watch!*




That, my friends, is Victor. Victor was a Custodial CM like me who worked at Disneyland. We mostly met in passing, but he STOOD out. He was a former professional drag queen and now does it mostly for fun (he's met and mingled with famous queens like Sasha Velour before). And he's SOOOO extra he brought a pair of heels and a massive fan to our graduation celebration. Within moments, he had all eyes on him.

Before long, he had a friend.

*Click to watch!*




And THAT, my friends, is Becky aka Program Coordinator aka former Disneyland Ambassador. When I tell you I ADORE her, I A-DORE HER (she actually wished me a happy birthday on facebook the other day). She was the epitome of a Disney Cast Member and all that Disney stands for. You can't get more young at heart than someone close to my mother's age doing Single Ladies behind a man in heels who obviously has experience lip-syncing and dancing (Victor actually was an Entertainment Cast Member for a short time performing in Viva Navidad at DCA, but he's since left the company). 

Only at DCP events. Only there.

In terms of with Mickey and Minnie...

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Our luck was looking pretty good. We also had some bops to keep us hype and entertained while in line. Some Whitney, Toni Basil, all the classics you need at a party for sober but still wild college students.

We also got some T-Swift.

*Click to watch!*




And ABBA.

*Click to watch!*




This was the summer of Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again. The ABBA love was REAL, lemme tell ya (too bad I hadn't seen it at this point but I knew and loved my ABBA DEARLY.)

Wasn't enough to turn our luck as Goofy and Donald popped out RIGHT as we got to the front. Just our luck UGH.

*Click to watch!*




We decided those of us in line that had met them would wait on the side lines and let others pass us, which resulted in me manning the line like the Character Host I internally am lol I started making a lot of in-jokes. However when it was Lindsey's turn after her work friends, we got a Disney buddy photo that started with me apologizing to Don and Goof for showing up so often but they were more than happy to see me back. It was a fun and wild night and they were all about it. It also was a quick photo.





Wish someone had told me my ears were getting all lopsided. Rude.

Then both Lindsey and I got back in line to wait it out for Mickey and Minnie, who we really were waiting for. I continued to man the line and ended up getting some new people in our squad waiting for them. Everyone was super chill about it even the Hosts actually with the characters that day. It was just such a fun, care-free environment. The optimum Disneyland environment. Walt Disney World could never (here I go again). 

Fast forward, Mickey and Minnie finally showed up to rapturous applause!

I let a few of my friends that were waiting there longer while I met Goofy and Donald for like the bazillionth time to go first then it was my turn.













No cool moments like dancing with Goofy and I was in and out. I mostly just wanted that kissing photo and I wasn't trying to be a character hog again. Ugh, so special to see your bosses at graduation dressed to the nines just like you though. As if the night wasn't already THAT magical. 

After that, it was back to the dance floor!

Right as I hit it, they started going through the greatest hits of High School Musical aka the perfect thing to play for this crowd!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Fun Fact (that you may or may not have already know): When I was starting theater and performing, first show I was in was High School Musical. I auditioned with probably the biggest audition pool I ever faced and it was my first time. My mom told me not to be too disappointed if I didn't get anything and then VOILA got cast in a solo named part. MY first show! Insane. So yup, my first show was High School Musical and did I still know the choreo to We're All In This Together from that? You betcha! Too bad no one was able to video but when everyone stopped I was still going. Caught the eyes of some people as they lost track of their friends in the midst of forgetting the moves. So proud of me.

I did get a photo of me doing another famous dance... it's hella awks but... enjoy?

*Click to watch!*




If you didn't know that's The Perfect Cast aka Goofy's dance that him and Max did with Powerline at the end of A Goofy Movie. Yup, I can do it... kinda. Garrett obviously did it better, but hey it's on video for future blackmail and I've given you all access to it as well as the CIA agent reading this as I type it (Yeah I see you lmao).

After that, the party was dying out. I considered going to see Paint The Night then realized I had missed it. YEAH. THAT WAS HOW MUCH FUN I WAS HAVING TIME WENT BY THAT FAST. However, I then also realized I hadn't done the photobooth. I didn't want to go by myself so I asked Lindsey if she would do it with me so we hopped in that line as it died out and had a blast with some props and spontaneous posing.

*Click to watch!*




All my other friends were starting to make plans to leave. Katie, Lakeland and that group were heading back home. They were tired and wanted to drink. I wasn't ready to go home. I planned to go with Julianna, Kaitlyn & co. to ride the Matterhorn with Garrett for his 100th ride, but they disappeared before I could do anything so I stuck around with Lindsey who had friends and herself carrying some of the glass bowls that were lying around to take home. They did however want to go into Disneyland so we were gonna try to see if we could go in there even if glass containers aren't allowed. They even called some of their leads for this occasion. I decided to help by carrying these for a few since all my stuff fit into my backpack and a lot of them only had purses and were wearing heels. 

Long story short about the vases though, we were turned away at the gates and then after visiting stroller parking to see if they could take them or find someone to, they decided they were just gonna leave. I still wanted to go into Disneyland to close out my night so I handed the vase off, said goodbye to Lindsey plus all my new friends and went to go finish off what was easily one of the best nights of my programs and my life in the happiest place on Earth. Couldn't possibly get more perfect than that.






Continue Here​


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Wow! That was a lot of reading, but I did it lol!  Loving your TR!

Happy belated Birthday!

Congratulations on completing the program! 

I know someone from my alma mater that did the CP last year at WDW. I hope you have a great time returning to the "Most Magical Place On Earth!"


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> And lmao ELDER PRICE. The tie was actually what I wore when I performed "Hello!" from Book of Mormon for a showcase with my school's musical theater troupe. It was borrowed but they told me to keep it so... it's just mine now haha


Perfection, I imagine!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Love these magical touches!! How special!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>





PlutosRHM55 said:


>





PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Oh. My. Gosh. I aboslutely loved reading about this incredibly fun evening!! Love all your character pics (so worth the waits!)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow! That was a lot of reading, but I did it lol!  Loving your TR!



Yay! Glad you're all caught up. Can't believe you managed it lol



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Happy belated Birthday!





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Congratulations on completing the program!



Thank you! x2  



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know someone from my alma mater that did the CP last year at WDW. I hope you have a great time returning to the "Most Magical Place On Earth!"



That's awesome! I'm the only one from my now alma mater who has done it, pretty sure lol And thank you, I sure will. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Perfection, I imagine!!



It was so much fun. I got a certain "unDISerly" lyric that I said directly to an audience member and I was much too excited to say it to some rando lmao



missjackiemcg said:


> Love these magical touches!! How special!



Disney really knows how to preserve memories PERFECTLY.



missjackiemcg said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. I aboslutely loved reading about this incredibly fun evening!! Love all your character pics (so worth the waits!)



I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was so much fun and special. Worth all the waits definitely.


----------



## missangelalexis

Such cute pics with Goofy & Donald- all 3 times!! And those are cool photos of everyone with Mickey!

So glad you finally got your pic with Minnie & Mickey- they came out adorable!!

Sounds like it was such a blast of a night!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Such cute pics with Goofy & Donald- all 3 times!! And those are cool photos of everyone with Mickey!



Thank you! And I love those Mickey shots, they just encapsulate that night perfectly and I love trying to find myself and my friends in them. 



missangelalexis said:


> So glad you finally got your pic with Minnie & Mickey- they came out adorable!!



Thank you! It was an effort, but worth it 



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like it was such a blast of a night!!



It was! One of the best.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Finally catching up.  I honestly LOVE how you document you CP TR's.  I love all the photos you take and all the character meets you do!!!  Keep me updated on your assignment and where you will be living.  I would love to meet up.  I will be down in 3 weeks, and again in August (to pick my Tim up) and in September...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jenny Sanders said:


> Finally catching up.  I honestly LOVE how you document you CP TR's.  I love all the photos you take and all the character meets you do!!!  Keep me updated on your assignment and where you will be living.  I would love to meet up.  I will be down in 3 weeks, and again in August (to pick my Tim up) and in September...



Awww thank you so much! I'm glad you've enjoyed it and I for sure will keep you posted. My arrival date is June 3rd so I'll be there in exactly 3 weeks lol and there onward so catch me anytime.


----------



## Raeven

A little late, but I just caught up on your TR and now I’m following along!  

We’ll be going to Wdw in Sep so maybe we’ll see you there!


----------



## thumper*

Wow Timmy what a magical night. So glad you had a ball.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Raeven said:


> A little late, but I just caught up on your TR and now I’m following along!



Hello!  Glad to have you along! 



Raeven said:


> We’ll be going to Wdw in Sep so maybe we’ll see you there!



Omg yeah definitely. Don't be afraid to say hi, I promise I'm friendly lol



thumper* said:


> Wow Timmy what a magical night. So glad you had a ball.



It truly was. So blessed with how fun it was.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A quick update on some DCP stuff, I was able to register for housing the other day (fingers crossed for Vista Way on behalf of my wallet) and so now I'm in the final stretch before I leave for FL, only less than three weeks to go. With that in mind, I'm really gonna have to take this TR updating up a notch. Instead of three day increments, I'm dropping it down to two starting with the update following this. Potentially I might go to one, just to get this finished so it's not hanging on when I get to FL. Keep up as best you can, no issue in lagging behind, this will be finished and I promise still lots of magical days and updates on the way.*

*With that out of the way, let's see how this graduation celebration ended...*

*"You've Graduated From The DCP (again), What Are You Gonna Do Next?" *
*I'm Going To Disneyland!*
_7/24/18: I Graduated From The DLRCP!_

Well, technically was already there. I had walked in and texted Kaitlyn to see what was going on with them. She told me they were in line for Matterhorn but were gonna be on and off soon then they were gonna take pics by the castle. I told them I'd be sitting at a bunch by where the Wishing Well path was and I'd meet them there. 

About 10 minutes of waiting and once again updating my social media, they arrived. We headed to the Wishing Well first so the boys aside from moi could take photos of the rest of us. The girls had a few group shots while I had all solo shots. They had some roses with them that they took from the celebration so I took one to help enhance the shot. 

























As we ran off, I remembered to take one last shot of just my graduation ears. I think this shot about sums up my program. A picture can speak 1000 words, ya know?





We moved from there to the front of the castle. First, we wanted a group shot that I guess I kinda jumped in on? I offered to take the photo for the rest of them but they insisted so here I am being my extra self in group shots. You can't bring me anywhere tbh





And some more solo shots. I wasn't as crazy about these as the Wishing Well ones. Probably because my awful posture was more evident.









They all were then on the move to head out or go to some other places in the park I had no interest in so I said my goodnights and went back to Main Street. I had to see a special puppy on such a special night and lucky for me, he was not drawing any major crowds, perfectly happy to see me in a timely manner (I hope you know I mostly make this up because I can never remember anymore how long waiting took for each meet I had with Pluto lol)













If you couldn't tell, I told him about graduating and all that good stuff. He was all about it and I believe even turned my tassel. The bestest boy. 

Then we took the much needed formal portrait...









And our usual hugs goodnight.





With the Pluto and I love fest over, I could've easily called it a night. However, my friend Sage had texted me to see if I was in the park so I went over to see her. She was working outside Pirates for the night so I went to go see her for a minute. She said it was pretty dead and just wanted to see me since we barely saw each other all summer even though we hoped to make up for only becoming close friends near the end of our first CP. She also knew I was leaving and wanted the lowdown on the night. I regaled her everything including how the DLRCP continued to out-do Disney World with the End of Program Celebrations (in retrospect, they are pretty equal since we do have a Formal AND a Graduation at Disney World, but really they should be combined. It's much more fun that way.) I also told her about my final schedule since it had come out by then and she wanted to make sure she could say goodbye. We talked for quite a bit and eventually she had to go so we said goodnight and I headed out.

So this night and day in summary:

Met Princesses
Met The Fab Four in Their Grad Gear
Partied It Up With All My CP Besties
Met Pluto At End of Night
Ate Awesome Food
Had Many A Great Photoshoot
& Much More

Yup, the perfect day. The day that was necessary to truly close out my program. One could not have days left after that but I did, which was such a privilege. To have a night as amazing as this and still have so much more program... INCREDIBLE. Let's hope the rest of it lives up to it all so far!

Until then, have a magical evening/night/day/whatever!



Continue Here​


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Those are some awesome shots that you had taken! Seeing Sleeping Beauty's Castle really makes me want to go "home" and see Disneyland. Disneyland is my home park that I grew up going to every single week. I miss it so much!!!

I hope you get the housing that you want. When you are in FL and if you ever want to meet, let me know. If not, I'm sure you will spot me around the "red circle" on occasion.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


This is a gorgeous picture from your graduation night!  Loved the others with the rose, too   Yay for picture props!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I had to see a special puppy on such a special night and lucky for me, he was not drawing any major crowds, perfectly happy to see me in a timely manner (I hope you know I mostly make this up because I can never remember anymore how long waiting took for each meet I had with Pluto lol)


I believe it all anyway!! LOL Cutest pics ever to end your special night!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Those are some awesome shots that you had taken! Seeing Sleeping Beauty's Castle really makes me want to go "home" and see Disneyland. Disneyland is my home park that I grew up going to every single week. I miss it so much!!!



I feel the same way looking at those photos. I never grew up around DLR and my first time there was only a month prior to getting accepted for this program, but it really became my home in a few short months. I'm so ready to go back and see Aurora's castle with the new paint job (which looks AMAZING from what has been revealed so far).



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hope you get the housing that you want. When you are in FL and if you ever want to meet, let me know. If not, I'm sure you will spot me around the "red circle" on occasion.



Lol me too. Oh and most definitely. I'm not sure how much I'll be on here once I get down there, but I'll keep an eye out. Don't be afraid to say hi to me either, I promise I'm friendly. 



missjackiemcg said:


> This is a gorgeous picture from your graduation night!  Loved the others with the rose, too   Yay for picture props!



Thank you! I really loved the shots I got on this night. We love a good rose to accent an image. 



missjackiemcg said:


> I believe it all anyway!! LOL Cutest pics ever to end your special night!!



Lmao, it's probably better that way lol And thank you! Pluto is always there to serve proper adorableness.


----------



## missangelalexis

Great photos in front of the wishing well and castle! And of course with Pluto! Sounds like the perfect end to such an amazing day of celebrating!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Great photos in front of the wishing well and castle! And of course with Pluto! Sounds like the perfect end to such an amazing day of celebrating!



Thank you so much! It really was. Honestly, a perfect day, which were a lot more common than I ever expected on this program.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The NH Babes Meet Princesses and Pixies*
*Part I*
_7/29/18: #NHBabes
_
As I mentioned before, I met another CP from NH during our CP graduation, Amanda. We ended up connecting on social media after then ran into each other again when we both took a tour around the resort with Fairytale Weddings (which was AMAZING). We ended up walking back over to the parks together after since she had work and I was still planning on playing around that day. We then made plans to spend a day since we got along so well and never ran into each other before now. Today was that day!

Amanda and I both lived in Carnegie so we met up in the morning to go to the parks together. She showed me where the city bus was. I had been using the resort bus that goes all around Anaheim to Disneyland. It's a super unreliable form of transportation. One time I had to walk to work because the route was messed up due to a marathon and I couldn't catch it with no clue where the city bus was. Not a fun morning that was. Anyways, this morning she finally introduced me to this more reliable (but super sketch) form of transport. Too bad I only had a few more shifts to really use it, but now if the resort bus was making me anxious instead of sitting out in the heat I could walk over to catch this bus.

While riding the bus, I mobile ordered some Starbs. I told Amanda but she didn't want anything so she just came along while I picked up my pick-me-up.





FYI: We got up to catch the bus at like 10ish and I ended up being out until like 3am last night because my friend Sage (my good Custodial friend from my first CP) drove me home from Disneyland after she got off to give me some gifts she had for me (they were a Paint The Night paintbrush and a pin for her Disneyland Social Club since they used some of my Pixar Pier photos. I loved them both dearly!), but we also stopped at In N Out (where she bought me food and refused to let me pay her back) and then sat outside Carnegie eating them while listening to Moana (something we did a lot at the end of our first program). She wouldn't let me leave so we were there from like 1am until 3am. Nothing beats talking with friends that late though, especially when this is the second time we've had to part ways and be on opposite sides of the country. It was a wonderful send off as all would come to be. I would see her on my last night since she was working on Main Street that evening.

Back to the current day, I was a bit tired as a result of the night before so my Strawberry Acai Lemonade was NECESSARY. That in hand, I also had recently been paid so I decided I need to treat myself. The hope was I'd get the iridescent spirit jersey and the matching pair of ears, but I only was able to get the iridescent ears since the matching spirit jersey was no longer in stock. Oh well, hopefully it would be back in stock by the end of the week. *fingers crossed*

That all squared away, it was time to go into Disneyland!





Amanda loved how much fun I had with characters so that was the name of the game. We first decided to go see if Tink didn't have too long a wait. Before 1, most lines are low and that was luckily the case for Tink. For the time we did wait we were entertained by the trivia that the host laid on us. He had stumped all the other groups but not us CMs and Disney lovers. The only question he got us on was one about which foot does Cinderella lose her shoe, but Amanda actually knew the answer. (FYI: It's the right!)

After that, we were finally let in to go visit Miss Sassy Dust herself!





























I actually remember most of this conversation. Tink immediately noticed Amanda's dress as being Ariel themed (it was covered in silhouettes of Ariel, Dinglehoppers, Snarfblats etc. and she also had a bow in her hair with a Dinglehopper on it) and asked if she was her favorite. I cannot remember if Amanda said yes but I believe she was. She then told us Tiana was her favorite before I could even chime in, which I never knew. She likes her because they both wear green lol Her and Peter... Apple doesn't fall too far from the tree. I'd call it a great visit with Tink and Amanda got to add another character to her autograph book.

When we left, I checked the Disneyland app and saw Tiana was coming out. I said we should head to her because later on her meet on the boat can be a bit obnoxious so it's better to catch her at this time when nobody's over in Frontierland or New Orleans Square. 

As luck would have it, we timed it just as she was coming out and she ended up not coming out in time for the boat so she ended up meeting beside the Mark Twain entrance so we hopped in line and were about the third group to meet her. When we were next up, her host came up to me and said, "I've seen you around before." I was a bit shocked by this, rarely do I get this since so those who "see me around" are friends. Then he said, "Yeah, I've seen your instagram. I like your photos." Taken aback again, but I thanked him. I remember his name was Pierce and I since have tried to find him and recently did. He didn't follow me, which was odd, but I realized he was beating around the bush about something or SHADOW of a bush I should say... 

Anyways, we only conversed shortly before we went up to say hi to Miss Tia.













She wasn't super talkative while she signed but then I asked about beignets if she had any. She said unfortunately Louis ate them all. I said I feel like Lottie would to which she reminded us she takes them just because she thinks it'll get her a man. I responded by saying I needed some and Amanda agreed. Tiana found that hilarious and said she would. I believe her and Amanda had a separate convo before we posed for the photo which... I clearly messed up, but whatevs Tiana loved us and gave us some big hugs. Then she told me, "You look familiar" to which everyone just laughed. Tiana can be so flirty sometimes. 

After Tiana, we stumbled upon this cute little set-up near where the Fantasmic FPs were. I considered getting one since I got off fairly early that night, but I decided against it in the end. Anyways, back to the set-up, they had made hopscotch out of masking tape as well as had the Fantasmic button prop out to take photos with. Amanda and I took advantage of both.





I wish I had photos of us in the hop scotch but alas we were having too much fun. We noticed at that point that BTMRR was re-opened. I probably noticed this at an earlier date but we both hadn't ridden in awhile so we decided to see how FPs were. They weren't going fast so we snatched some up for rather soon-ish FPs. In the mean time, I suggested we go see Moana since she was out and her line probably wouldn't be too long.

As expected, we basically walked up to her.













I really don't remember what happened but that first photo is one of my favorites ever. I'm guessing she was getting upset about Hei Hei. She's usually always stressed out about him. 

We timed her meet perfectly as it was just about time for our FP so we ran back over to Big Thunder to redeem our FPs. 





And yes, we did make sure to do the Goat trick. I mean, did you actually ride Big Thunder if you didn't?

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The NH Babes Meet Princesses and Pixies*
*Part II*
_7/29/18: #NHBabes
_
From there, we decided we had to go see the main girls in the Hall especially since Ariel was there and Amanda was all decked out specifically for her. We hadn't hit crazy hours yet so the timing was perfect and we weren't waiting for a half hour to go meet the faves.

First up was Cindy!

































She was the most adorable ever today. She loved my ears and Amanda's dress. She said we'd be perfect for going to the ball with all that sparkle. She said the Fairy Godmother should whip me up an outfit to match the ears. It was so sweet. 

Next up would be our fave merms, Ariel!













She was so bubbly as always and happy to see me again. She loved Amanda's dress and said she could tell we were both using the Dinglehopper then she asked about our fin colors to which she compared the colors we chose to her sisters. Then for the photo she had us show off our human legs (again). The absolute sweetest quirky princess. After I broke the news to her about me leaving rather soon...









She was very sad especially when I told her we couldn't swim together over where I was going but she was more than happy to have fun on human legs. You know how much she loves hers. It was a sad way to end a fun meet but we made the human legs plans so it's all good.

Last, but certainly not least, was the OG, Miss Snow White!

































She was very fun and was loving the fact we all had matching bows. Snow is very proud of her bows so she loves to know that everyone else is wearing them too. And we all had such different colorful ones. She said Amanda must get one for Ariel, which we said we so would and that Ariel seemed interested in one. Granted she was confused by why the Dinglehopper wasn't separated from her hair to brush through with. The host was the one who came up with the idea to show off our bows which was awkward posing since we were all so close to each other and I could've easily elbowed Snow but we made it work and it looked cute... I guess?

We said good day to Snow and were back out in Fantasy Faire. However we weren't leaving. Not quite yet. We had some ruffians to deal with...

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


> She wouldn't let me leave so we were there from like 1am until 3am. Nothing beats talking with friends that late though, especially when this is the second time we've had to part ways and be on opposite sides of the country. It was a wonderful send off


Oh, this is so sweet!  I remember having a late night just like this with my very best friend the last night before I left for college.  Glad you had this time with your friend!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


I love the expressions on your faces!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like such a fun day with Amanda! All your character photos are so cute!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Oh, this is so sweet!  I remember having a late night just like this with my very best friend the last night before I left for college.  Glad you had this time with your friend!



They are my absolute favorite type of nights. It was so much stupid but special fun. It's what I live for, even more than nights spent in a Disney park sometimes.



missjackiemcg said:


> I love the expressions on your faces!!



Candid moments bring out the best haha



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like such a fun day with Amanda! All your character photos are so cute!



It was and thank you!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

Sounds like such a fun day!! All your character pics are just so great!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> Sounds like such a fun day!! All your character pics are just so great!!



It was and thank you!


----------



## MeghanEmily

Oof! I had some serious catching up to do! Glad to be back though, and to hear all about your adventures! I may be more of a lurker than a commenter for the next little while since I'm busy with my summer internship (I'm sure you know exactly how it feels to be up to your eyeballs in school stuff!) But I'll do my best to keep up  I loved your photo tour  You shared some really fabulous pictures! And your graduation seemed like a pretty serious event! Congrats  Did you say you're doing custodial again this summer? I'll keep an eye out for you in August! And I'll definitely put in a good word/compliment for you if we run into you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Oof! I had some serious catching up to do! Glad to be back though, and to hear all about your adventures! I may be more of a lurker than a commenter for the next little while since I'm busy with my summer internship (I'm sure you know exactly how it feels to be up to your eyeballs in school stuff!) But I'll do my best to keep up



Glad to have you back and that's totally fine. It'll probably be done soon enough anyways so you won't have to keep up with much. Best of luck with all your school stuff, so glad to be free of that. There is a light at the end of the tunnel and the freedom is sweet lol 



MeghanEmily said:


> I loved your photo tour  You shared some really fabulous pictures! And your graduation seemed like a pretty serious event! Congrats



Thank you! I always try to take the time I need to get really cool shots. And it was a really fun event. It's probably the reason why I didn't feel it necessary to go to my own college commencement lol thank you!



MeghanEmily said:


> Did you say you're doing custodial again this summer? I'll keep an eye out for you in August! And I'll definitely put in a good word/compliment for you if we run into you!



I'm actually gonna be in Merchandise this time around and I'll be doing that through January so definitely say hi if you see me around in August. I love visitors


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm actually gonna be in Merchandise this time around and I'll be doing that through January so definitely say hi if you see me around in August. I love visitors



Awesome! I'll watch for you when we're there!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

PlutosRHM55 said:


> FYI: It's the right!


I was totally going to say the left....



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Miss Sassy Dust


Alright officially calling her that from now on



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Next up would be our fave merms, Ariel!


DANG GURL look at them human legs. Get it.

I am HERE for all of your princess photos. You met with so many that day!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

dolewhipdreams said:


> I was totally going to say the left....



I had to look it up again before I posted that. It's so hard to tell, not to mention, there are two Cinderella films now so... which one are we even talking about with the trivia? 



dolewhipdreams said:


> Alright officially calling her that from now on



lol I look forward to hearing how Miss Tink reacts haha



dolewhipdreams said:


> DANG GURL look at them human legs. Get it.



She was serving LEGZZZ.



dolewhipdreams said:


> I am HERE for all of your princess photos. You met with so many that day!



Thank you! We really did. We were on a true mission lol


----------



## Lesley Wake

So for some reason I just realized how soon your move to Florida is! And you’ll finally get to see Pandora and Toy Story Land and Happily Ever After... so excited for you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Lesley Wake said:


> So for some reason I just realized how soon your move to Florida is! And you’ll finally get to see Pandora and Toy Story Land and Happily Ever After... so excited for you!



Lol I KNOW!! I'm so excited for all of them. Mostly Pandora. Will try to check them off within my first few days off. I already know DAK is where I'm going after Traditions, much to probably all my friend's chagrin but I DO WHAT I WANT AND THE BEST WDW PARK IS WHERE I'M GOING.


----------



## Lesley Wake

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Lol I KNOW!! I'm so excited for all of them. Mostly Pandora. Will try to check them off within my first few days off. I already know DAK is where I'm going after Traditions, much to probably all my friend's chagrin but I DO WHAT I WANT AND THE BEST WDW PARK IS WHERE I'M GOING.


I approve heartily!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The NH Babes Meet Princes, Mapmakers and the Fairy Godmother*
_7/29/18: #NHBabes
_
The mid-day crowds were starting to hit as the shows began. We thanked our lucky stars that we weren't waiting in the line that had now formed in front of the Hall. There was oddly a zero wait line next door and I saw my friend Kevin was hosting a favorite ruffian of ours. Obviously, we'd be dumb not to go see both of them. 

Ruffian-igans ensued.





















Then we got let in on Flynn's favorite secret (not that I hadn't multiple times before). I had to move to block others views.













Bless Kevin for always getting the proper photos.

Then, of course, the more formal ones.





Poor Eugene was bored out of his mind it seemed. We were with him for quite some time and it seemed him and Kevin wanted for us to stay longer. Amanda and I both had work so we sadly couldn't, gave some warm Ruffian hugs and headed off for other adventures. Amanda was still shook she saw the crown though. 

As we walked away, we saw Kevin and Flynn go watch the show and say hi to others in the area. Bless that they are able to do that when there's no line.

We wandered around a bit, not sure what really to do, checking to see who was coming out soon and if there was any word on Redd since Amanda said she hadn't come across her yet. At some point, we ended up taking these selfies in her phone's portrait mode.













We're dorks, it's true. 

Eventually, we saw that Fairy Godmother was going to be coming soon. I hadn't seen her in awhile so we decided to wait for her at the entrance to the pathway by the Wishing Well since she usually walked through that way to meet there or in the little corridor or in the courtyard. She did show up and gave me a huge hug, but said she had to go check in at her boutique, but she'd be back out by the corridor. Amanda and I decided to wait when I started not feeling too good, probably drinking that Strawberry Acai quickly earlier and so I ran off to go to the bathroom. I ran into her coming out of the boutique and told her to go meet with my friend if she could while I went about my business. 

I was in and out and found Amanda chilling with no Fairy Godmother. I was gone about 10 minutes so I was confused but she told me she stopped to sign her book but she had to leave. So sad. We'd catch her later. I checked the app and saw Aladdin was going to be by the Well soon so we went there. Before he got there, we decided to make some wishes and take photos while doing so.

Think of a wish...




Hold it in your heart...




Then set it free!








Amanda did it too but I no longer have those photos. I know I'm the worst. However, Aladdin showed up and we were right there so we met him first.





It was a pretty generic meeting and he refused to give me a hug after giving Amanda one so we don't talk about it. Apparently I made my street rat mad. SO NOW I'M CALLING HIM A STREET RAT, HAH!






After we went into Fantasyland and I checked the time realizing Magical Map was happening soon so we ran to go watch that. We got there basically as the show was starting but with only two of us got lovely seats (granted there is really no bad seats for Map).

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




It was almost time for me to go backstage and get changed so Amanda helped walk me out. On our way out, we managed to come across Fairy Godmother. She was leaving so we only had a moment for a quick photo.





After I told her quickly that I was leaving, she was in a hurry but she stopped a moment to wish me well in case I didn't see her again then ran off before the line could form. Fairy Godmothers are so important to my life.

As we walked out we past by the Dapper Dans, which I video'd...





Then I requested some cute Main Street skipping/walking/sashaying photos. That was fun!





















I'm way too extra for my own good, it's true.

After that, it was officially time for me to go. Amanda still had time. I'm also reminded here to make a correction that she wasn't working today. It was her day off. HOWEVER, she was starting to move out of Carnegie into her new apartment so she didn't stay the whole day. She did go back to the Hall one more time because a rumor was going around that Aurora was visiting. However, the star moment was Snow who asked about me. She didn't know my name but Amanda mentioned me leaving soon and she was like "Oh the skinny blonde kid, I love him!" Again, cue my tears falling on the keyboard.

Back to me though heading off to work. Today was actually my last day working in Bugs restrooms, second-to-last in restrooms, since I managed to trade away my last two shifts for area shifts. I was very happy about this since I'd basically been in only restrooms up until that point. So obviously this shift was followed by a celebration in the night. Stick around for that!

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*...And Then There Was One Babe*
_7/29/18: #NHBabes_





And there it is, the last snap I would ever put the words "Bugs" and "Restrooms" in the same sentence in that context involving a Strawberry Acai Lemonade refresher. Bless the Disney gods above making sure I didn't have to end my program there (edit: few more restroom shifts to go in actuality but I believe all in Pier). But also bless them because this was by far one of my best shifts in restrooms, at least in Bugs I mean. The person before kept up with them well and so it wasn't nearly that hard to close out or stay ahead of the gap. I also had a very helpful and attentive lead if I needed help with anything. I also had great stockroom buddies. Positives positives POS-I-TIVES! (sorry this was redundant but it felt good to know my last Bugs shift was a solid one)

Before I knew it, my shift had ended and I was headed back into Disneyland for the night. 





I first had to go see my favorite puppy in the entire world (tied with my pups at home, Miss Schuyler).

*Click to watch!*








After that, I went over to Fantasyland, stopping by my favorite spot for some tranquil reflection...

*Click to watch!*




Only so much time left to be able to do this.

I then donned my beautiful iridescent ears to ride the fabulous teacups of Disneyland.

*Click for some pixie dust!*




I might've rode Small World after, but no photograph book so for all intents and purposes, I rode the Matterhorn and that closed out my night.

*Click to watch!*




Unfortunately, this casual ride ended up being my last ever. I didn't know it at the time but the next day the ride went under refurbishment so that was my send-off. It was a fun send-off riding it with my new ears on (them nearly falling off) and a selfie vid going past Harold the Yeti. 

That is where my night ended. One of my few nights left, but just like any other. Boy would the end hit me like a freight train when it did (spoiler alert: it REALLY did).

Continue Here​


----------



## xlsm

Perpetually behind = Me. 




PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Awww!!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> we both took a tour around the resort with Fairytale Weddings (which was AMAZING).



Ooh, what?? How cool!!



PlutosRHM55 said:


>



You have out-sassed Tink here  



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm way too extra for my own good, it's true.



there is nothing wrong with that!! 

So much magic in these last couple of days!!


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


>



Oh my goodness beautiful people you look like you should be a Disney ad agghhh



PlutosRHM55 said:


> tied with my pups at home, Miss Schuyler


----------



## PlutosRHM55

xlsm said:


> Perpetually behind = Me.



Lol well you're here now! That's what matters.



xlsm said:


> Ooh, what?? How cool!!



Yeah! It was a last minute offering for DCP participants but omg it was lovely. Fairytale Weddings people are the sweetest and coolest.



xlsm said:


> You have out-sassed Tink here



I do what I can. *hair flip*



xlsm said:


> there is nothing wrong with that!!



I'm glad you can appreciate lol



xlsm said:


> So much magic in these last couple of days!!



Seriously and it only gets more magical!!



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh my goodness beautiful people you look like you should be a Disney ad agghhh



Oh stop it, thank you! I thought I looked disgusting in them but Amanda said we looked cute so I'm gonna concede to y'all's opinions on this one I guess.


----------



## MeghanEmily

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Oh stop it, thank you! I thought I looked disgusting in them but Amanda said we looked cute so I'm gonna concede to y'all's opinions on this one I guess.



Don't be silly! I think you look joyful and joy is always beautiful!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> Don't be silly! I think you look joyful and joy is always beautiful!


 
"...joy is always beautiful!" I LOVE THAT.


----------



## missjackiemcg

PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Oooh, so jealous!!  The first time my son met Flynn, he asked about what was in the satchel, and he wouldn't show him!!!  I was sad for Jimmy 



PlutosRHM55 said:


>


Just a boy and his shadow! Love this one!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Oooh, so jealous!!  The first time my son met Flynn, he asked about what was in the satchel, and he wouldn't show him!!!  I was sad for Jimmy



Awww, that happened to me too the first time! He said it was Maximus's treats in his satchel and it was so awkward after. Luckily every time I've asked since he's pulled it out and had me and everyone within viewing distance gagged. Jimmy should try again next time he sees him, second time is the charm pretty sure. 



missjackiemcg said:


> Just a boy and his shadow! Love this one!



Thank you!

*a LOST boy (hehe)


----------



## missangelalexis

More great character meets! I'm glad you were able to chat with FG if only for a few seconds! Love the pics of you skipping down Main Street  Sounds like such a great time with Amanda- and your selfies together are adorable!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I continue to enjoy your character interactions. For some reason, I have never gotten big into meeting characters while at the parks. I meet them all the time when I go on a Disney Cruise. Maybe I’ll start meeting characters on a more consistent basis. I’ve always enjoyed my interactions with them though.

You are making me wish that I applied for the CP while I was in college. It looks like you’ve had a fantastic time! I’m sure you are looking forward to returning but to the other coast.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> More great character meets! I'm glad you were able to chat with FG if only for a few seconds! Love the pics of you skipping down Main Street  Sounds like such a great time with Amanda- and your selfies together are adorable!



Always such great fun with all them and what an angel Fairy Godmother is. 

Thank you! They are some of my faves. I'm a total dork for taking them but they are 100% me.

We really did and thank you! Definitely a friend I miss dearly.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I continue to enjoy your character interactions. For some reason, I have never gotten big into meeting characters while at the parks. I meet them all the time when I go on a Disney Cruise. Maybe I’ll start meeting characters on a more consistent basis. I’ve always enjoyed my interactions with them though.



I never really got into them until I started getting into Instagram and saw all the videos of these crazy things characters would do. I wanted to be a part of it. Ever since my high school graduation present trip, that's what I love to do the most. I highly recommend for anyone of any age to really go all in for interactions because they are such fun and unique experiences that Disney does the best at.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You are making me wish that I applied for the CP while I was in college. It looks like you’ve had a fantastic time! I’m sure you are looking forward to returning but to the other coast.



I'm so glad I did it when I did, despite it pushing back my graduation and all that comes with that. I'm so happy to be returning in two weeks eeeeepppp


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm so happy to be returning in two weeks eeeeepppp


How long are you going to be in your program? If you are going to be here the beginning of August, you might want to consider joining and registering for the Dreams Unlimited Travel 20 Years Anniversary Event. Over 1,000 DISers are already coming and we will be holding events throughout Walt Disney World. The only negative right now is the Pandora Party is already sold out. Just a thought for you if you would like to join us.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How long are you going to be in your program? If you are going to be here the beginning of August, you might want to consider joining and registering for the Dreams Unlimited Travel 20 Years Anniversary Event. Over 1,000 DISers are already coming and we will be holding events throughout Walt Disney World. The only negative right now is the Pandora Party is already sold out. Just a thought for you if you would like to join us.



I will be around and I listen to the DISUnplugged regularly so I did hear about that. I don't think any of it is for me though. I appreciate the offer but I'm really not that intense of a DISer. I'm sure I'll be excited to see the like around the parks though.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*HAPPY 1 YEAR SINCE I STARTED MY DISNEYLAND COLLEGE PROGRAM!*

**

*Yup, it was one year ago today that I had called up someone I only knew through a group chat (aka Katie) to pick me up from my bougie Hilton to go to Carnegie Plaza and check-in. Still think about this program every day. Gonna miss it forever more and I'm so glad I've managed to keep going to the end in retelling the tale of this memorable summer for all of you. Thank you everyone who has stuck around to hear all about it! Hope y'all will stick around just a little longer until the end and maybe through my soon-to-come adventure...*

*Also, just under TWO WEEKS until my third DCP back at WDW begins! Wow, life really comes at you fast.*

*Let's move ahead though and get into another wonderful day at the happiest place on Earth:*

*It Began Like Any Other Day...*
_7/31/18: #NHBabes Round Two_

Timmy went about with his normal morning routine. Showering, shaving, packing his things and heading out to the resort bus by Carnegie (might've rode the city bus instead though)...





After arriving at the Disneyland bus loop, going through backstage security and stowing my things, I came into the Esplanade headed for Downtown Disney for my usual morning Strawberry Acai.













My morning usual in hand, I went to my favorite place in the entire universe and beyond.





And I went to my usual first visit: the Royal Hall!













If you couldn't tell Ariel and I had the most fun. We thought me as a shark chasing her would be the best photo choice. I swear the ideas we have. We later amended it to be that I'm a shark prince out to protect her and Eric. Apparently, Eric's not that great of a swimmer so a shark prince would be necessary lol Also Cindy asked me about what I liked the

I went directly from there to the Wishing Well, a typical second location and lo-and-behold Aurora was visiting. Obviously I got in line to see my favorite queen of the castle. 













































I broke the news to her about me leaving and it ended up leading into a lovely conversation about what I'll be doing when not being able to visit. I told her I live in a more wooded area which she told me was the perfect place to find a dream prince. I said, "If only" being me and she told me something about dreaming about it and that it will surely come true. And that maybe dreaming about here too would bring me back. You never know. She also complemented me on the shirt, she called it her favorite. I asked for a hugging photo which led to a funny interaction as I tried to match her bevel if you couldn't tell and almost knocked both of us over. In getting my balance, I managed to lift Aurora up and keep us up for such a cute photo. Then we real hugged goodbye in case I wouldn't see her that lasted a bit longer than normal. She wished me well and I left feeling sad but also kinda happy. Bittersweet emotions all around.

I headed on back down Main Street to see if I could catch any princesses at the front of the park. On the way I passed by the Disneyland Band doing their cute set with the Main Street characters.

*Click to watch!*




At the Main Gate, I saw that both Snow AND Cindy were out. A host was at the end of Snow's line so I knew she was closed but Cindy was still opened so I went to see her. The minute I got in line Cindy went up and asked if I was seeing her. I told her "Yes" and she said I would be the last one and to tell the host when he got there.

Snow ended up leaving her spot around this time, way before I was all that near to Cindy.

*Click to watch!*




This is where things got a bit wild. The park was fairly crowded today especially at the front and when the host came out he was trying to control the line which I tried to help with but as a guest nobody listens to me. They also were being very rude to Cindy and me. In the midst of dealing with one lady that wouldn't budge and said some very non-Disney appropriate words about Cindy, myself and the host, I got cut off from Cindy as did the host and she got mobbed by some other people. You could tell she was not feeling it that day, it was so bad I don't blame her. I tried to make the best of the meet but kinda made things I feel a little too intense for someone who very obviously needed to go to her fairy godmother for a minute, asking her for pose ideas. She bolted out quickly and smoothly though so I'm glad at that.





At the very least, the photo came out nice. Hopefully if she did come back out instead of returning to the Hall, she wasn't mobbed in that same way again.

It was around this time, Amanda and Lindsey noticed my snaps and messaged me telling me they were in the park with Jessi and to meet up. They told me they were at the Wishing Well so I rushed over to go find them. The complete NH babes trio were about to have an actual adventure with the completed crew. This should be interesting.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

I don't think I realized you were officially doing DCP this summer? I know you alluded to it but wasn't sure. Congrats!! Do you know where you will be and what you will be doing??

Great character pics! Poor Cindy at the gate though, what a rough time!


----------



## Lesley Wake

PlutosRHM55 said:


> She did go back to the Hall one more time because a rumor was going around that Aurora was visiting. However, the star moment was Snow who asked about me. She didn't know my name but Amanda mentioned me leaving soon and she was like "Oh the skinny blonde kid, I love him!" Again, cue my tears falling on the keyboard.


How sweet that they all know and loved you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> I don't think I realized you were officially doing DCP this summer? I know you alluded to it but wasn't sure. Congrats!! Do you know where you will be and what you will be doing??



Yes, I am! Thank you! I believe I snuck it in to an update so you might've missed it, but yes it's official. I won't know my location until next Tuesday so just a short while longer and I can tell y'all where I will be. 



missangelalexis said:


> Great character pics! Poor Cindy at the gate though, what a rough time!



It was overwhelming, but in the end it was handled really well. Props to Disneyland Entertainment.



Lesley Wake said:


> How sweet that they all know and loved you!



I miss them so much! My Disneyland fam


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The Dysfunctional Tale of Trips and Falls of The NH Crew*
_7/31/18: #NHBabes Round Two_

When I found Amanda, Lindsey and Jessi, they were actually in the middle of a photoshoot by the Wishing Well. Jessi has a fairly well known Disney Instagram as I mentioned before so her park days generally include at minimum, 3 outfit changes. This was the first of many. Lindsey was taking the photos while Amanda were left to our own devices...

...and eventually so were lost boys.

*Click to watch!*




Jessi finished with her photos as did Lindsey. Amanda and I literally had a photoshoot days ago so we had no interest. Moving out of the way of the impending M&G, it dawned upon us three NH babes that we needed a photo together. And whaddyaknow? Jessi was there to take it. We decided in the Castle Courtyard was a good spot and the lighting at Aurora's magical water fountain seemed perfect so we took it there.

Simple enough, right?

WRONG.

Because I tripped walking UP the tiny little steps leading to the fountain.









After laughing at my klutziness for a good minute, we finally got the official NH babes photo!









*insert ANTM-dissolving me out at the end of my program*

TOO SOON! TOO SOON!

Once that was taken care of, Jessi voiced that she was in need of food at the same time Lindsey said she wanted to go meet Anna and Elsa. We were at a bit of a draw there, but we conceded to Jessi picking up something quick at Red Rose Tavern. This would also give the three of us the opportunity to get some free cups of water. I don't remember what Jessi got aside from our three free cups of water so we'll leave it at that but it was as expected, a quick stop and we were bound for DCA!

Along the way I decided a selfie was in order...





...and I caught Jessi mid-trip.

When we got out to the Main Gate, we saw that Cindy and Snow were out. Jessi was still in her Snow White apples dress so she said we should go meet her. She had a ton of Snow White stuff for the day so I ended up with some Apple ears and that's how I went up to her to say hi.





























Snow was the sunshiniest ever! She was loving Jessi's dress and she hoped that we weren't eating any red apples from old hags, that that dress was a reminder not to. We also noticed that everyone aside from Snow was matching in footwear. It was a fashion spectacle day. After the photo we took, Jessi and I asked for separate ones. I don't have Jessi's but I have mine (obviously).

















It was about at that last photo I told her that I was leaving soon. I don't remember what she asked but I know she gave me one last goodbye in case I missed her on my last days but she encouraged me to make sure to stop by to see her before I left. Bless Snow. We tood-a-looed our dear Snow and headed out Disneyland grinning from ear-to-ear. We just love Snow so much. 

When we got to DCA, we had to stop at BVS for a moment because Jessi had to change into her Elsa outfit to meet the duo so we waited for her. Once that was done we went to Hollywood. 

*Click to watch!*




We then had to stop outside the Animation Building to get photos with the pixie dust wall. Jessi and Lindsey got some Anna and Elsa photos as that is what Lindsey was bounding as beforehand (Jessi gave her a light purple/magenta cover of sorts... you'll see in other photos). Then I got my own glamour shots...

















Then Jessi gave me her pair of Snowflake ears and it got even more extra...













Alright, that's enough. 

If you couldn't tell my disdain for Anna and Elsa had mellowed out a bit so I was actually pretty hype to see the sisters, especially since we walked in and caught them at a bit of a down time. These are rare so we booked it into line before it got long. While we waited, we made great conversation with the hosts. A few knew me so it was pretty casual. However, I had a bit of an embarrassing moment. We were held up in the corridor and were talking with the host then it seemed like the host was letting us through and I bolted to realize they weren't letting us through. A moment later they did and the host working said I could knock on and open the door. I did the special knock (Anna's knock) then opened the door and there they were! Welcome to Arendelle!





There weren't any other photos being taken. I was very not present during this meet. Amanda and Jessi were talking with Elsa, even though Elsa knew me, while Lindsey and I talked with Anna because she told Anna I was leaving her again. It didn't go on for long and then we took the photo. I did make sure to give them all hugs as we left. As much as I wasn't as engaged it was still a fabulous meet and fun to just be among this group on my last day.

It was partially ending as Lindsey and Amanda had backstage tours for PAINT THE NIGHT! Don't know how I missed those but I did and now had no time to go do them so... that's that. Whatever, I've walked through that area plenty of times and have been there at step-off. Didn't need it, nope. 

Today was the last day I saw both Lindsey and Amanda so it really was goodbye for quite some time. NH babes forever!

Jessi was still planning on playing and I had time until I had to go to work so we decided to go take some photos. First, I needed this shot by Bugs Land.





Perfect for the day it closed. (I saved it right up until the day Bugs Land closed then posted it on Insta. BRANDING!)

I also needed some Pixar Pier glamour shots.













Jessi and I then decided we were going out. She had been in the park most of the morning and had some stuff to do back at home which was about an hour away for her so she walked me out. We talked about our mutual friend and her crappy ex (my old best friend), Disney stuff and whatever. It helped passed the time and got me to the security gate to Harbor Pointe. We hugged goodbye since I probably wouldn't see her and wished each other well. The goodbyes really had already started and there was even more tonight as I was going to take on the last restroom shift of my DCA Custodial career. A sad (not at all) time.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*No More Bathrooms, More Hugs With Pluto*
_7/31/18: #NHBabes Round Two_





Yup, I did it! Made it through my last Pixar Pier restrooms shift and restroom shift ever! It was a pretty tame shift thank goodness and I was out of the restrooms in a timely manner. Heaven bless. Nobody completely trashing the big stall. Nobody barging into my restroom after park close and the restrooms closed. No banging my head on hot metal pipes. It was a good night and I was no longer gonna have to clean up another restroom ever again. So so happy!





Directly after I got changed and went to Disneyland to finish off my night. I ran into my turnstile friend, Adam, who didn't have anyone come through so we talked for a moment when I told him I was leaving back to NH soon. He told me he'd miss me but that I needed to make sure to say goodbye. I said I would. For now, Disneyland time!





Obviously I was here for one reason and one reason only.

*Click to watch!*




He was a bit shook to see me since I told him I was leaving soon but I was still around so seeing me was the equivalent of seeing a ghost. He was still his peppy puppy self after the shock though.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




He didn't have much of a line, most people were going towards Minnie on this night so I got to spend ample time with Pluto without spending ample time in line.









A little scratch for good measure...



'

Then I brought up again I was leaving soon...





Big Mistake.









He made sure to make me promise, pinky promise and crossed legs and foot promise that I would come back to visit. I haven't fulfilled that promise yet but I sure would. I need to see my favorite pups soon soon SOON!









Then we had to get this photo by Pluto's suggestion...





I asked for this one though...









*wipes away single tear*

Pluto still had many guests to see and I was tired so I didn't stick around for much more. Might've rode Space, but probably not. I had some more final shifts to go and needed my rest in preparation for my last three days so after that, it was...





Continue Here​


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Love your interaction with Pluto!!! The one of both of you looking down Main Street is so cool!...I wish Walt Disney World would do the characters like at Disneyland. However, I completely understand why they don’t have roaming characters here at WDW.


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like you and the girls had fun together! Such cute pics with Snow.

Great pixie dust wall photoshoot and in front of Pixar Pier!

Those are some awesome pics with Pluto, especially the 2 of you looking at the castle.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Love your interaction with Pluto!!! The one of both of you looking down Main Street is so cool!...I wish Walt Disney World would do the characters like at Disneyland. However, I completely understand why they don’t have roaming characters here at WDW.



I had so much fun with him that night. I can't wait to see my pup again in a few weeks. I also SOOOO agree about that. I wish WDW would allow more freedom for the characters but I get why they can't. I know when it happens at WDW though, it basically equates the fun of DLR.



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like you and the girls had fun together! Such cute pics with Snow.



We most definitely did.



missangelalexis said:


> Great pixie dust wall photoshoot and in front of Pixar Pier!



Thank you! Definitely some of my faves.



missangelalexis said:


> Those are some awesome pics with Pluto, especially the 2 of you looking at the castle.



Thank you! I tear up a little looking at those. Miss my boy.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*The DIS is undergoing some maintenance tomorrow when I normally would post so I thought I'd just do an extra update for today. We'll be back to the regular schedule on Sunday. *

*"Wait, I Need A Hugging One!"*
_8/2/18: The Goodbyes Begin_





The time had come. It was real. My leaving real. In only two days time I would be flying out of LAX back to Logan. No longer living my best West Coast-er life. No more shifts, only two more days of play and I was gonna do my best to make the most of them even though my emotional stamina was depleting quickly. I was so sad, but so happy. I finished another program! I did it! In a totally new place to me, totally new group of people around me, new situation, etc. But it had come and gone like that. I was leaving with no concrete plans to come back. 

That... that's sad.

Again, trying to make the best of it hence the two days I requested off in advanced of my departure day. Today being day one. So yeah, let's do this thing!

First, some classics to get me started!





Eaten most of the beignets and my Vanilla latte, to Disneyland I went!





Once inside, I went into the Emporium to ask if I could have an "I'm Celebrating" button. One has to celebrate even when it's a sad time. It wasn't too busy so a CM gave me one no problem and after writing my little note I went right to the Castle with it attached to my Violet Parr backpack for a special castle photo.





I also stopped by the store next to the Magic Shop to get myself the Peter Pan VHS tape, which I planned to use as an autograph book. They had plenty so after a quick payment I had what I needed to start my day.

I first went to the Hall for my usual visit.

Cindy was the first and I had yet to tell her I was leaving so no better time than today. We didn't talk for long after and went right into photos.





However immediately as we took that photo, she said, "No, I want a hugging photo!"





For the record, she was the one pulling that tightly not me.

I said goodbye and she reminded me I had to come see her again before I left which I said I would try.

Snow was in the next room.





I don't remember exactly what we talked about but I believe we had some deep talk about life outside of Disney. It was very philosophical and I think alluded to following your dreams bringing you back where you belong. After mumbling on about that, we then took the photo. Pretty tame.

Last was Ariel who was overjoyed I was there (per usual hehe)













I gave her all the tea on my leaving and she wished me well. Said I should come back swimming with her as soon as I could.

Overall, it was a heartwarming visit to the Hall. I needed one of those.

From there, I decided I would go conquer some characters I didn't really see or see at all so I headed to the back of Critter Country to go see the Pooh characters. The line was already pretty long which reminded me to take out my autograph book. There were some really cute kids in line and a parent who was very easy to talk to that kept the time from dragging on. However there were some not too calm parents and children that definitely stressed me out. It was a long line as I said and the characters switched out at one point while we were waiting, which always causes some uproar. No worries, before long I was seeing these precious 100 acre wood bbs.





















They were all so sweet. Pooh and Tigger were particularly happy to see me. Eeyore was adorable flipping his ear. Pooh gave me an extra long hug if I remember. Ugh, why did I leave? I also got there autographs, always a bonus. 

Memory gap coming in again as I don't know what happened after this. I feel like I might've rode Pirates or Haunted Mansion. I don't know, but I did somehow end up riding Space Mountain. I had to get it in for all those times I rode Hyperspace (and then Space after but less willingly). One last ride though, it was necessary.





If only MK's Space had a single rider. That would be a dream, but I know logistically it could never happen. 

With that supposedly running through my head, I decided to go to Main Street to see who was out. I wasn't feeling Goofy or any of the major group but I saw Chip and Dale so I got in line immediately. However, I ended up witnessing one of the most horrific things I've ever seen happen to a character. The family up meeting them once I got in line decided to let the dad take photos with them and he started getting rough. He was noogeying them then ended up starting to yank on DALE’S HEAD and wouldn’t let go. Dale ended up having to run off stage as a result. Chip immediately started pushing him away and he also had to run over and grab the Host it was so bad. Dale was out of commission for about two families before he came back out. I had never seen anything like that happen before. I was so terrified for Dale. Luckily it didn't get worse than it did and the Host told him off as did Chip. And Dale did come back completely fine bless his soul.

Back to have all the fun!

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Look at them living their best lives with those chocolates! I did however see the Host pull them aside after they started making a mess so I'm guessing they weren't allowed to take the chocolates. So sad, but I understand they probably have to be careful about what gifts characters take in case of allergies and such. 

Eventually, I made it to the front for big hugs and some checking in on precious baby Dale. Chip was just as appalled as I was. I promised I wouldn't do that and I only wanted hugs and love. I was leaving soon, prompting more hugs after the fact. Finally, we had a proper photoshoot.













Then it was goodbye to my Chippy angels. At least I had that this time versus on my first program. Gonna miss those rascals.

The sadness was really making it hard to enjoy this day, but I was gonna push onward. Let's hope maybe the day picked up for me.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Hello! Hope everyone's having a great day off of relaxation and remembrance on this here Memorial Day! 

Due to how crazy my weekend was (Waitress, Aladdin, etc.), I'm now a day late on updating, but it seems no one has even caught up to the last update so here's an extra one to give you more fun Disney details to dig into. Enjoy!*

*It All Felt Too Sad To Finish The Day*
_8/2/18: The Goodbyes Begin_

I was really dragging on. I couldn't put my finger on it what was wrong at the time, but I struggled. I don't believe I went to see Map on this day (I'm pretty positive I didn't), but this would've been a good time to dream about the good sis.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I honestly did though because I took an escape from the hustle and bustle to the more mellow and dark Main Street Cinema.

*Click to watch!*




I kinda fell asleep in there. It was a very telling time while the white noise of small quiet side conversations and old Mickey cartoons and Sily Symphonies played on a loop. A Cast Member at one point did come in telling us we weren't allowed to nap, which I got, but it didn't stop me from having my moment. I was in need of this. It gave me a bit of (false) rejuvenation so I got up and continued about my day.

I thought maybe another trip to the Hall would be invaluable. It was typical of me and maybe it would take me out of the funk that I did not need.

Skipping the formalities of wait and whatever since NO I DO NOT REMEMBER, I went in to find the same friends. Shocker!

"Let's show off our shoes!"








"Put your hands like this and look off wistfully"




*running into Snow's room*

"Is something wrong?"
"No, we need someone to take the portrait"

The portrait:





Ariel's last words to me: "I hope you don't forget your favorite fish."

Never forget. *cue silent tears*

I felt a bit more joyous after that. Ariel was really trying to lift my spirits since she knew this might be the last time I saw her and it kinda worked. I checked the Disneyland app to see who else could be meeting and saw Al and Jas were going to be by the Wishing Well. I hurried over to say hello.

























I don't remember the conversation, but we looked like we were having fun. Maybe we were?

It was starting not to feel that way. The joy fog had worn off after Ariel and I was just not feeling it so I decided to leave Disneyland. My stomach was growling so I knew I needed food. There also was a planned final party tonight for the alumni crew at Katie's apartment so... I was gonna need more food. I went back to Ralph Brennan's to get a good helping of Jambalaya. I decided I needed my space from even the smallest of crowds so I went over to the Disneyland Hotel, one of the first places I explored when I first got to California for this summer three months ago.





It was there it started to hit me. I was leaving. I wouldn't be able to do this anymore. It was ending. Was there a possibility of a return? Yeah, definitely. I've come back once I could do it again and vowed I would. At the time, the depression and hopelessness hit like the big fluffy purple depression kitty sitting on Jessie in Big Mouth. I sat outside Goofy's Kitchen and it all just really hurt. I was away from the motion of it all and it just hurt. Not only did it hurt, but it didn't feel right. I didn't feel like I was where I needed to be or going about my day right. Me going about everything like a normal day ignoring how I was feeling was not doing me any favors so while eating my sorrows away in Andouille Sausage and Rice, I decided, since it was getting close to Paint time that I would go to DCA and end my day after Paint. I texted some friends about it and they agreed that sounded good. I worked and was in the parks a lot, I think a half day was needed even on my last day. Once my Jambalaya plate was clean, I went to DCA.





It was there I realized that there was no way I was in a state to wait around for Paint. I was an emotional breakdown waiting to happen and being in DCA by myself… No, I needed some time to myself so in a decision that I luckily made peace with, I didn't go see Paint on the first of my last two nights at Disneyland. It felt weird to think it but once I did it, it felt right. I got back to my apartment, ate some leftovers and passed out sobbing intermittently. Better to have an emotional breakdown in private for once, y'know?

Thank the lord for the amazing friends I made that made sure that was not how I ended my day. I stayed in bed for many hours until the party started. I considered just staying there until mid-party but my friend Lakeland was having none of that and showed up at my apartment and caught me sobbing. She crawled in bed with me and gave me a hug, a hug from a friend. The one thing I really did need that day. She let me have my moment and was very understanding. Then finally I was like, "Yup, I need a drink."

And so I went from spilling my emotions out into my Figment plush and Darth Vader throw to letting loose and celebrating a wild three months with all my friends. I do have physical documentation of this night, but... it's not dis-appropriate by any means. It was wild and just what I needed. The right distraction because it didn't exactly stop me from feeling so painfully sad, but reminded me of how amazing this summer was. How it was all around a really great summer and I'll have that forever, warts and all, because I had amazing people to share it with. I'm reminded of a quote from the film, Almost Famous, spoken by Phillip Seymour Hoffman's character to Patrick Fugit's.






Take that as you will but I think that sums up what really came out of my summer.

It wasn't over yet, around 48 hours more of being uncool with the uncoolest of people and I couldn't wait to see what uncoolness awaited me.

Continue Here​


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

I always so appreciate your honesty in your updates! I can't imagine trying to leave the happiest place on Earth after three months--but that must make the idea of your new DCP adventure that much sweeter! Sounds like you made some really amazing friends while you were there.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> I always so appreciate your honesty in your updates! I can't imagine trying to leave the happiest place on Earth after three months--but that must make the idea of your new DCP adventure that much sweeter! Sounds like you made some really amazing friends while you were there.



Thank you so much! I sometimes feel like it can be off-putting so I'm glad it hasn't gotten to that point. It really was so hard, but it was a nice close to a chapter in the end. Truly an amazing summer that need not be longer than it was. The best things come in the smallest packages, am I right?


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Before, we get to today's update, I have a big announcement!*

*In an unexpected turn-of-events yesterday, I received my DCP itinerary which contains things like my check-in time, casting, Traditions date and time, etc. but now also contains my location!!

If you saw me commenting on someone's TR or whatever, you might've noticed a change in my signature, if not... well... I'm happy to announce I will be working on...*


*~Sunset Boulevard~
at
~Disney's Hollywood Studios~*


*Yes, I shall be working at the busiest park come end of August. While that prospect is terrifying, I'm glad to be working in a park and so far I've heard really good things about this location. To explain the location in terms of merchandise, I will be working at all the shops and carts along the street such as Sweet Spells, Villains in Vogue, the Carthay Circle shop, the cart near the ice cream place, etc. along with the gift shops for Rock 'N' Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. I also think I might be working the glow carts for Fantasmic, but can't confirm on that one. But yeah, I will be all over the place so make sure to come visit if you can since I will be flying down THIS COMING SUNDAY.

Time really flies when it's your third time as a CP.

Now that that's out of the way, let's finish up a TR shall we as we talk about my last full day in California and, most importantly, at the Disneyland resort of my DLRCP.*

**wipes tear**

*I'm Gonna Celebrate Making Magic Everyday!*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

With a heavy heart and tired hands, I'm now entering into the final day of entry set in the park into this journaling experiment called a DCP trip report. I'd say they make a separate board for this but I'll be only the second person to complete something like this since Miss PrincessJess508 wrote the most famous TR out there, a live report of her entire 2013 Spring program. Her blessing withstands.





This endeavor has been so fulfilling, but so unexpected and I can't believe I made it to the point where I can say I'm finishing it. But it's just as bittersweet as it was actually experiencing the end of this program. What a totally meta mood. 

Anyways, let's talk about today. 

Last night put me in the best mood and I slept with just a few less tears. I got up a bit early and in knowing the city bus would get me to the park quicker I decided to take that. I needed all the time I could have today so even though the days and lack of sleep were still piling on, I felt ready to go, but still...





Sometimes you got to admit the facts, even when you're trying to have a good day.

I arrived at Disneyland as I always have. Again, the normality... it felt too weird but somehow it felt different which was good. Soon enough, I was taking the last of these.





Normally I would've kept the same button I had the day before but that day just didn't go as well as it should've. It should've been spectacular, but that was today. I had another "I'm Celebrating" button in my stash of Custodial trinkets that I kept. I should've mentioned I had to return all that, did some of it the day before and did some of it today but that was later. I had it all set and ready and I think it's the most eternal celebration for anyone.





Disney Cast Member or not, guest, whoever, one can make magic everyday. It just takes a little courage and that's what I was gonna do today as I tried to for three months, except I had nothing to lose. Who knew when I'd get this chance again? 

I began my day where I always began my days by visiting my favorite Hall. It was early in the morning so Fantasy Faire was deader than dead. I basically walked right in. 

Snow was there to greet me with a bright good morning. I was the first in the room of that time.









It was a very casual talk with her. She knew I was leaving soon and I told her it was today so she asked me all about my plans. I also gave her my autograph book to sign while we talked. After we had to hunt a bit for a host to take a photo. I requested after the generic one to get a hugging one. I was gonna take all the hugs I could get today. Nothing more magical than a hug.

In the next room was my lovable angelfish Ariel who was ready with opened arms and was so happy to see me. I told her it was my last day and she was so sad. She gave me a bunch more hugs then asked about my plans. We got into how I need to finish school, get my Business degree, but my real dream is to be a theatrical director. Yes, all of this with Ariel. She loved the idea of it and hoped I could come back to direct a show with her and Sebastian. She told me Eric's not much of a singer. She really hoped I'd come back and after wiping a few tears away, we took our photo. Didn't even need to ask for the hug for this one.















Last to see was Cinderella. She was a bit more on the Snow level of excitement. She wished me well and such. I don't remember too much else, but it was great seeing her before I go. 





What a magical first visit to the Hall. 

What? You think I didn't have more "See Ya Real Soons" to give. Nuh-uh. Didn't matter how many times I saw the girls, they had plenty of mutual friends of mine.

I didn't waste time and headed into Frontierland for the Mark Twain Landing. Tiana was taking a break from the restaurant for her first visit of the day. She walked out with my host friend Kevin by her side. Both immediately took notice of me and waved as they got on the boat. I was only one person so I didn't make it through the crowd quick enough to be the first person, but that's ok. I mean, even when I was waiting to meet her I had a lovely conversation with Kevin about the usual things, lot of what Ariel and I talked about except without involving an anthropomorphic crab and a tone deaf prince.

Tiana quietly snuck up and politely asked for a word with me. She gave me a nice big hug and asked me what I was up to today. I told her it was my last day and that my program was ending. She asked all about my plans and I kinda got distracted for a moment in the talking since Kevin was near doing a backbend over the railing on the spot where she meets on the Twain to get a good photo. I responded, "December." Knowing full well I wouldn't be back in December, but whatevs. It would be within a few months I had hoped. It was whatever at least I got to spend one last boat ride with my sweet beignet-making queen.





































I wandered around on the boat a bit, went up top to enjoy the air up there and back down to get some shade and make some posts on Instagram. Tiana didn't have many visitors this early so she ended up wandering the boat a bit saying hi to everyone. Kevin came over at one point and gave me his Facebook so we could stay in touch. He contacted me later on to make sure I got home safe and everything. Such a sweetheart. Again, my Disneyland fam. 

We docked back and I was off the boat. I waved by to Miss Tia and Kevin as I exited off the dock back into Frontierland. I decided to walk to New Orleans Square to sit at the spot I sat at many a times drinking Mint Juleps or Gumbo or beignets... etc And as the Mark Twain went by again...

*Click to watch!*




I had another little moment. Last time seeing Tiana for some time. I could go back and see her, but I didn't need to put the bandaid back on. It would just slip off. The SYRS was final. It still hurt so I had my moment then continued about my day. I tried to see if Redd was around, but she wasn't popping out nor was Dr. Facilier. I might've picked up a Mint Julep but there's no photographic proof so nothing to talk about. I definitely did have one on this day and it was divine. When can a Mint Julep in New Orleans Square not be?

I went back over to Fantasyland to go see my fave little pixie. On the way I spotted a lass that I NEVER saw around...

*Click to watch!*




Merida was visiting from Scotland! She actually had been out and about quite a bit recently, more-so than when I first got to California, she was never out. Unfortunately, unlike World where she's a regular at the Fairytale Gardens in Fantasyland, she doesn't exactly meet. She just wanders and plays around and has adventures and such. She doesn't take photos, but if you catch her attention you can have a fun interaction. Unfortunately, there were many of the younger crowd that she was more interested in than myself so I only got videos when she was out, that quick one being one. I stuck around then I continued on through Fantasyland and went to the Hollow which did not have a long wait at all. Mornings in Disneyland really are so special. 

Also, meeting her today the light was SPOT. ON.





















I told Tink about how my adventures at Disneyland were ending and that I had to fly home the next day. She was signing my book while doing this and giving me all the pixie dust so I told her to give me a lot more. I don't think she asked about what I planned to do but that I should come back soon to help her keep Wendy away from Peter. Then, she asked what type of photo I wanted, a sweet one or sassy one. Obviously I went with sassy as per form, but I'm not sure how sassy this actually was. It was cute and again THAT LIGHTING. We were living. We hugged a SYRS and I flew off with the pixie dust that rubbed off her onto me.

I had conquered a lot so far and was experiencing a whole range of beautiful emotion. An emotional day it was already and it was going to be. However, it was now almost time for my last viewing of my beloved Map. I only made plans to see it, Paint and Fant and it seemed best that I go see it in the morning when it's quieter so deeper into Fantasyland the emo-journey took me for an unforgettable last journey to imagination.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Such cute character pics! But ugh, I can imagine the sadness just hit you way too hard  As much as you wanted to be in the parks, I think it's good that you took some time alone to let yourself feel the feelings! And Lakeland sounds like a true friend laying with you and then getting you up and to the party! 

Congrats on getting placed at DHS! You are going to have a blast!!

More great pics in the Hall and with Tiana! And Kevin sounds like a really nice friend that you made!


----------



## missjackiemcg

I was behind a bunch of updates, so I just binged and got caught up.  I'm seriously almost in tears over some of these moments as you reached the end of your program!!!  I cannot imagine the feeling of having to say goodbye to the most magical of places.  

Loving all the character interactions, as always, and CONGRATULATIONS on your placement at DHS.  The park will be so incredibly busy, but I imagine it will be overflowing with amazing energy!  Perfect place for you!


----------



## Lesley Wake

PlutosRHM55 said:


> *~Sunset Boulevard~
> at
> ~Disney's Hollywood Studios~*
> 
> 
> *Yes, I shall be working at the busiest park come end of August. While that prospect is terrifying, I'm glad to be working in a park and so far I've heard really good things about this location. To explain the location in terms of merchandise, I will be working at all the shops and carts along the street such as Sweet Spells, Villains in Vogue, the Carthay Circle shop, the cart near the ice cream place, etc. along with the gift shops for Rock 'N' Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. I also think I might be working the glow carts for Fantasmic, but can't confirm on that one. But yeah, I will be all over the place so make sure to come visit if you can since I will be flying down THIS COMING SUNDAY.*


It will be pretty exciting! Just gotta make sure to get to the parks early to avoid any of the horrible traffic expected! 

I will definitely come and find you around NYE!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Sad to see you posting about your last day at the original Magic Kingdom. Your updates definitely made me miss my home park so much that they might have inspired me to make a quick trip "home" in a couple weeks. Also, there's this little land that "nobody" cares about opening in 3 days... 

That's really cool to see you got your placement. It's kinda funny that I'm getting ready to drive over to DHS for the evening. So, I'll take a picture of Sunset Blvd. for you.  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Such cute character pics! But ugh, I can imagine the sadness just hit you way too hard  As much as you wanted to be in the parks, I think it's good that you took some time alone to let yourself feel the feelings! And Lakeland sounds like a true friend laying with you and then getting you up and to the party!



Thank you! 

It really was a hard day and I'm so glad that I left the parks when I did. There was no way it would've been a good outcome me sticking around longer than my body could handle physically or emotionally. Also, my friends, especially Lakeland definitely were what I needed rather than extra time at the park as much as I felt I needed it.



missangelalexis said:


> Congrats on getting placed at DHS! You are going to have a blast!!



Thank you! I'm so excited! I've heard many good things about my location.



missangelalexis said:


> More great pics in the Hall and with Tiana! And Kevin sounds like a really nice friend that you made!



Thank you! And yeah, Kevin was awesome. How we met is such an odd awkward story (unfortunately I had to cut that day but we'll see some photos from it), but he was a nice familiar face. 



missjackiemcg said:


> I was behind a bunch of updates, so I just binged and got caught up.  I'm seriously almost in tears over some of these moments as you reached the end of your program!!!  I cannot imagine the feeling of having to say goodbye to the most magical of places.



I've been moving very fast, I'm sorry but I'm glad you caught up. 

Awww, but that definitely was the feeling I was having on the daily. It was the hardest goodbye yet and dealing with the emotions of it came in spurts so... it was a bittersweet time for a few weeks.



missjackiemcg said:


> Loving all the character interactions, as always, and CONGRATULATIONS on your placement at DHS.  The park will be so incredibly busy, but I imagine it will be overflowing with amazing energy!  Perfect place for you!



I'm glad you enjoy them and thank you! I'm definitely in for another Magic Kingdom adventure with DHS, but like you said I thrive in amazing energy. Also... potential to maybe work for Oga in Batuu... you never know...



Lesley Wake said:


> It will be pretty exciting! Just gotta make sure to get to the parks early to avoid any of the horrible traffic expected!



It will! And yes most definitely. Following my MK experience... I'm ready to deal with all of that I hope.



Lesley Wake said:


> I will definitely come and find you around NYE!



Yay! And I actually extended my departure to January 9th so it won't be nearly as much of a crunch to find me in case of a role change for the extension I hope to take.

Oh and look at this... y'all making my detective work easy for me hehe... 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Sad to see you posting about your last day at the original Magic Kingdom. Your updates definitely made me miss my home park so much that they might have inspired me to make a quick trip "home" in a couple weeks. Also, there's this little land that "nobody" cares about opening in 3 days...



Haha, yay to that! Might've heard a little bit about that on some anonymous individual's TR hehe That's so awesome you get to go back! I'm so jealous you're gonna see Batuu before access is allowed to her in FL. That'll be such a blast.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's really cool to see you got your placement. It's kinda funny that I'm getting ready to drive over to DHS for the evening. So, I'll take a picture of Sunset Blvd. for you.  Looking forward to meeting you!



It was such a surprise, I thought I was getting it today but I'm so excited and thank you for the pic! I have so many 'meh' photos of my location so I'm excited to look at one at the perfect hour. So pumped to work there. 

Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## the2ndstar2theright

The last day in the parks is always the worst, but I can't even imagine a last day after three months like that! Your character pics are the best, per usual.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

the2ndstar2theright said:


> The last day in the parks is always the worst, but I can't even imagine a last day after three months like that! Your character pics are the best, per usual.



It was rough, but oh so magical. And thank you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"How about one more adventure together? What do you say, pal?"*
*Part I*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_





I had arrived at the Fantasyland Theater minutes before my final viewing of Magical Map. Boy have we had a journey, this lovely stunning show and I. I walked away from it in January not totally amazed, probably because @lotso_at_disneyland on Instagram spoiled every aspect of it, but during my program it grew on me. I cried more and more with every viewing as I fell deeper into my love of Disneyland. Somehow they became interconnected. I mean, the map is the most obvious metaphor for Disneyland and Disney Parks in general (if you haven't noticed after one viewing I doubt you actually actively viewed). 

In short, was I gonna cry today multiple times in the ugliest fashion and probably cry walking out?

Wait and see.

















































*Click to watch!*
























































*Click to watch!*




I cried at everything. I cried at the tempo change into the "Journey To Imagination" chorus. I cried at the beautiful boy mapmakers giving me everything during "I Wanna Be Like You". I cried at every entrance during the Princess trio. I cried at Mickey's realization that spot didn't want to be painted. I cried at Stitch popping up as the crowd went wild like they do every time. I SOBBED when my mama Tiana came in with lights and a whole bayou for the finale. I might've been out of water by the end except I cried after the streamers came flying out and on my way out. I heard the family's just in awe of it... ugh literal single tears were falling down my face as I walked back through Fantasyland. Didn't help the Small World clock was going off as I walked out. Sing it with me...






I got myself together enough to make my way back across Fantasyland. I kinda didn't know what to do after that so I headed back to the Royal Hall. Time really had passed, more than you think so a return visit 100% made sense. *reminder I was emotional and it was my home so yeah I was gonna say goodbye a few times*

I remember the cast there was being so nice and most everyone knew me so they kinda let things happen. The people I'd be waiting in line with too.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"How about one more adventure together? What do you say, pal?"*
*Part II*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

Cindy was the first one I saw on this round. Before I got to see her, she was on her knees with an adorable little princess that she was spending some extra time with. The little princess was a bit timid but it was obvious Cinderella adored her. Ariel peeked in right as Cindy was walking her over. I gasped because ARIEL and then they went off to do her own thing and Cindy got to chatting. Her friend and I actually hadn't seen each other in awhile but she still recognized me. I mean, the last time we saw each other we had danced together like at the ball. We didn't do that. To be fair, I wasn't in the mood to dance with princesses I just wanted to talk. I told her everything and she was very attentive. She was most shocked at how long a carriage ride it would be home but I told her I only travel by pixie dust, much faster and more efficient. After we spent enough time talking each other's ear off, we got ourselves a Cinderellfie.





Big hugs SYRS and I walked to the next room.

Next up, of course was Ariel with another friend I hadn't seen in awhile. Prior to I saw her a lot. She was even there when I met all three princesses of the Hall at the front of the park on Snow's special day. Once she finished with that special princess, she came over to me with a sweet hug. We mentioned it had been awhile since we last saw each other and I told her how bittersweet though since it was my last day. She got really sad at that then asked me the usual questions before we took our photo. She went in for a generic but I kinda hinted at a hug then pulled away but she was like, "No, we can have a hugging one!"





Before I left, she grabbed my hands and told me she'd pack up some seaweed for me and to not be selling my voice off to no seawitches and to fly or swim safely. One last hug and it was official another "bye for now" for Ariel.

















Last of all was of course, the original one herself, Snow! She didn't immediately notice with me but then she realized and was so excited. Snow's friend, Snow and I had had a lot of fun recently so she expected as such. However after our initial hug I told her that I was leaving. She actually started getting genuinely sad and gave me another hug. She asked about all my plans, what I was doing and such. She told me she'd send me off with some Gooseberry Pie to bring home. Every time she tried to mention what she'd do for me she kept on being like "Awww, that's so sad, who am I supposed to have fun with now? Aww, you better come back!" Hug. Repeat. I also told her about how I'd come back with a matching bow or outfit and she told me I was so fabulous. Eventually we got around to take a picture before I left.

























Before I left, she got one more hug that we held for quite a bit. She actually started rubbing my back. It was so sweet. I could've cried, but I'm so bad at crying in front of people. It just doesn't happen, but it was such a nice reassurance. I was gonna miss Snow so much.





Once again, I was back out into the sun, an emo mess once again. I needed a break from the emotion. Perfect time for a ride and what better than one last ride on Space Mountain. Nothing more regular than my Space Mountain visits other than my Hall visits. If I couldn't fit in a Matterhorn ride today, because CLOSED, then I could get my Space on. I believe I had a very excited group with me. Some first riders then someone who rode it awhile go. They were so conversational I loved it. Making the best rando friends in Space for sure.





Oh and yeah, I did get last row on my last ride. My favorite. Blessed magical day for sure. And yes that tear was real. 

Perfectly having split up my day, it was time to go back to saying goodbye to more magical friends and far from the castle they would not drift.

Continue Here​


----------



## missjackiemcg

Ugh, killing me with the sadness of it all!  But, I am so glad you got to do your SYRSs with all your favs.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> Ugh, killing me with the sadness of it all!  But, I am so glad you got to do your SYRSs with all your favs.



It's always SYRS so that makes it a bit better, but yeah... lots of sadness unfortunately.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*One Last Look At The Castle With Her*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

Another giveaway title so I'll cut to the chase: I was going to see my darling dear Aurora by her castle for one last time. I got to her a minute after she had come out so the line was a bit long. Her host saw me and gave me a wave since she was in the Hall earlier. One of the sweeties I hadn't met before but was just so nice and gracious. The line hadn't closed off and I hopped in it just in time. There were some big families if I recall, but most all of them just wanted the photo which left plenty of room for me to have a fabulous time with Miss Briar Rose. I got an immediate hug walking up. We talked about my leaving as she signed my book and she reminded me about playing with woodland friends in the woods or finding my prince there. Maybe she would show up so it wouldn't be all bad. Once she handed my book back, we decided to take the photo. She went for the generic prince one but I asked if we could do it looking at her castle, which she happily obliged however she asked for an over the shoulder too.









Bless that host for getting an iconic shot. Brilliant. 

Well, it was officially SYRS. No more seeing her unless she popped up in the Hall again. Hugs and farewell. Forever missing her and her castle.

I then went on over to Main Street to see what was going on down there. There were so many friends I had to see there, but I knew I wouldn't get to everyone. Chip and Dale were checked off so I wasn't worried about them. There were lots of possibilities, but all that went away because out front I saw my most favorites of them all: Pluto! Although I was more planning on catching him at night, he was chilling by the gate which is rarely a spot I go see anyone so I decided to go visit (I think it was parade time and I was checking everywhere). His host was also someone I became well acquainted with and so her and I had a lot of fun together with Pluto.






















































This angel puppy. A big ball of golden furred joy. I for sure thought this would break me but he was being so cute and just made my day. He did seem sad when I told him I was leaving (luckily no breakdowns), but his host (whose name I forget and I'm so sorry about because she was lovely and I saw her all the time) was very good about making sure Pluto knew all the details. As always, he hung on everyone and gave me all the love, kisses and hugs I needed. I was gonna miss my boy. And by some Disney god blessing since they knew I'd be seeing all my princess friends multiple times, Pluto was a recurring character on this day, as to where... you'll have to wait and see.

I wasn't gonna stick around out there. The parade had ended which means some characters were visiting on the inside again no more being defected to Main Street here anymore. I knew I'd probably only be able to spend time with one so I went to go see Miss Daisy. 









































I don't remember a lot about my time with strut icon Daisy. I just know I was gagging over her. I think I remembered to get her autograph. This goes for Pluto too (forgot to mention that small detail). But I think those moments happened before any photos were taken. I don't believe I mentioned to her about my leaving and just said I was really glad to see her. We want Daisy flawless at all times and I kept it that way. All I needed was her love and ferocity and that was what I got (again, great lighting spot). Too bad my hair didn't follow suit.

Bidding Daisy a SYRS, I decided there was no better time than now to go on a little shopping spree. I wasn't seeing any of the spirit jerseys I wanted around the parks so I no longer bet on them and decided to go stop by the Team Center for some cast member exclusive merch. I also had some stuff to drop off by Harbor Pointe. On the way there, Pluto was getting off his set and was heading off to his doggy house backstage and got my attention and waved and blew me a kiss. So so cute. Told you he'd be recurring!

On the errands I was running, I did the Harbor Pointe stop first, which is uninteresting and just a lot of dropping clothing down shoots and such then went to the Team Store. I was debating between a few items: one of the character lounge fly backpacks (or was it Jansport), a spirit jersey and the cast member lounge pants. In the end, spirit jersey and lounge pants is what I got. While trying to make my choice in an empty store, my friend Monica showed up. She had disappeared a bit early since she wasn't at the party in her apartment last night. Her parents were staying for a bit so she had quite a few more days left in the parks than the rest of us and today was her shopping day like me. She definitely kinda geared me towards my choices, which bless her that she did (all worth it). 

I bought my things and said goodbye to Harbor Pointe for the last time. No reason to go back there again so that was that. Last time being backstage. Walking back out kinda got me down. Life as a Cast Member is so surreal yet you get so used to it so knowing you won't be able to casually just hop from backstage to on-stage like that anymore... it felt odd. This was my home... how could I stop doing what I always did in my home. 

Ugh, the negative thoughts. They were intrusive today. Something to cheer me up was what was necessary, so what other chapters or SYRSs are we going to experiencing today? 

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

What perfect shots with Aurora! 

And of course adorable pics with Pluto & Daisy!

I'm sure it was sad leaving backstage for the last time


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> What perfect shots with Aurora!
> 
> And of course adorable pics with Pluto & Daisy!
> 
> I'm sure it was sad leaving backstage for the last time



Thank you! And it really was sad leaving Harbor Pointe that last time. I miss that place, especially since FL doesn't have a backstage like that.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*When Cinderella Says To Walk With Her, You RUN!*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

[Correction on my last update: I did NOT get autographs from Daisy or Pluto. The autographs did not go to any more fur babies.] 

I decided that I needed to go pop over to DCA for a minute. I wanted to ride both the Incredicoaster and Mission: BREAKOUT today so I needed to get on that. I also was hoping to visit my friend, Stephanie, so I could say goodbye. We were messaging on Instagram to see where she was today or if she was gonna be her. We tried a day prior, but I missed her backstage so hopefully it would work out better today.

On my way out from Disneyland, I came across some very cute but casual princess interactions.

*Click to watch!*




That also confirmed that many princesses were hanging out in the Main Gate and Great Moments group, my favorite places to meet them. Hopefully I'd catch some of them later. It was off to DCA. I wasn't getting many responses from Stephanie so as soon as I went in, I went straight for Mission: BREAKOUT and nabbed this beauty.





I checked on Incredicoaster quickly after but single rider as well as standby were a bit on the longer side for me and FPs weren't going fast so I'd stop by later to make sure I fit that in. I left, but before going back to Disneyland I decided that a pick-me-up was needed. It was a long day and although I wasn't feeling major tired I think a Strawberry Acai was in order so I placed an order inside DCA and walked over to DTD (the only place that allows mobile orders on property). Usually by the time I got over there, my drink would be ready so I'd go in grab and leave.

However when I walked in, I found a guy staring right at me. He was in Starbs clothes so he was a worker. It took me a moment but there was something familiar about him. Then I recognized him immediately, right as he came in to give me a hug. He was actually one of the friends I made prior to my program in Florida, Jonny. There was some drama around him and many had cut themselves off from him. But all those people who cut him off I cut myself off and those he was still friends with, I was still friends with. It was actually the first time we met in person. My drink came out as we talked and he was on his lunch break so he had the time, but he told me how great it was to see me since he knew I was there for the summer and how I really should come back out. He told me Starbucks was paying for his schooling and he was working his way up with them although he probably wouldn't stick around once he got his degree but he really liked where he was at which reassured me how even with the financial difficulties of going to live in California, it works out ok. He had to go back to work and I had to get back to my day so we hugged goodbye and we went about our business. It really was great meeting him and talking with him though. Nice to know that who I still decide to associate with from my original friends in Florida, there are good people.

It was back to Disneyland where I hoped to run into some familiar princesses out front. However, it was completely empty. I guessed I timed that poorly. When I walked in, I saw the Straw Hatter show going on.

*Click to watch!*




Donald is so insanely adorable in that. The only thing more entertaining than him trying to drum in rhythm is Mickey and Minnie dancing with each other. Magical. I'd miss Disneyland's random pop-up Main Street shows. They had so many, MK could never (if only Disneyland had the Trolley show though). 

I decided to head on over to Adventureland to go try and catch Moana then maybe pop into NOS to see if Miss Captain Redd was visiting from auction today. Lucky for me, the former was out so I managed to catch her at the proper time.









I don't remember what we talked about, but it involved wayfinding my way back home properly hence the wayfinding pose (that I requested most times). It was great seeing her, but it was short-lived and now it was SYRS for Moana too. 

I then kinda wandered after. I couldn't find Redd so I gave up on that. I believe I went to go see if Lindsey was working in Adventureland, but no such luck. I must've cut through Fantasyland just for the heck of it. I only had so much time left with that beautiful score. Disneyland's Fantasyland is just something else and that score they have playing takes it over the top. Other Fantasylands need not apply. However the need to go back is BEYOND as a result. Oh struggle. Along the way, I went back by the Wishing Well and saw this stud making his rounds.

*Click to watch!*




Bye Gaston. *teardrop*

I decided to go back to Main Street for a quick minute and see if anyone was out front. When I got there, most characters were out in their usual spots in Town Square. I snuck into Great Moments which was closing off for some reason. I started to cut through the glass shop when I noticed the familiar blue and pink ballgown. I peeked my head out of the shop to investigate and sure enough there was Cindy and Aurora going out to meet. I screeched at Cindy... and she saw me and waved then very aggressively beckoned me.

She knew well it was my last day at the park and when I got up next to her whispered to me, "I'm so glad I caught you today."

Ugh, my heart. 

She was in pretty good spirits, dancing along to the straw hatters who were at the front of the park. The host asked if Cindy wanted to meet with Aurora or separately. I think she could tell I'd be gagged to meet them together so she said together. Aurora was off twirling ahead of us doing her own thing when they finally got to a shady spot where I was the first to meet them. We stood awkwardly for a moment in the spot. I said hi to Aurora since she had no clue I was there and how it had been awhile since I'd last seen her (her friend that is). Cindy then leaned over to tell her it was my last day. She then gave me some well wishes and asked where home was and such. Regular talking points. Cindy kinda was quiet while I told Aurora the tea then we took our photo.





A photographic merging of the two kingdoms.

I gave them both hugs and walked away. I checked the photos on my phone then turned back and saw Cindy was looking sadly my way. I gave her a quick wave then blew her a kiss which she did right back. Hopefully we'd see each other again soon to go dust up her castle. 

I went back into the park going towards Fantasyland per usual when I saw Peter Pan running on through. I decided to go follow him. I had a feeling I wouldn't be meeting him since he rarely ever stops for meets unless you catch him at the right time. This was not that time and he was just playing games like he does by the Small World mall. I just watched, laughing at his usual mischief, giving myself a break from meeting and just enjoying the magic cast members made for others. It's just as special to watch, seriously.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I once again thought it prime to continue wandering Fantasyland where I spotted Merida once again, hanging out closer to Pixie Hollow than she was earlier.

*Click to watch!*




One of my Instagram mutuals was there with her kids, but we never got to talking. She did catch me on video while following Merida but we never talked. Her three year old was being a handful. She messaged me saying she wish she had since she knew it was my last day after the fact. Oh well. Close encounters are a good second to actually meeting people.

I decided to go to Main Street one last time see if I'd catch anyone. More time had passed than you think so if there was a switch out of who was out there, it would be now. Along the way I passed by this precious sight. 

*Click to watch!*




Awww, my boy. Brings me back to the time we got to dance together to the Main Street bops. *sigh*

I went out front and first saw Snow whose line I think was closed but Cindy seemed to have just gotten there minutes before me and I leapt at the chance. Her friend was one of my bestest. I had to go see her to say SYRS. 































She gave me the biggest hug when I went up to her. I also got really excited as I didn't originally notice who her host was until after I handed him my phone. She was so happy to see me. I promised her I would come back and see her again as soon as I could so this worked out. However, I didn't get to tell her it would be my last time for awhile until after the photo, which made her very sad. She had a reaction akin to Snow on my previous Hall visit that day. She told me, "Awww, who am I gonna have fun adventures with?" I assured her I would be back but it would be awhile. She asked me about home and everything and was very supportive and that in whatever dreams I pursued I at least should come back and visit. I said, of course, I would. She also told me  that I should visit the Hall again as there would be a lot of sad friends over there. I told her I would try to. She gave me one last hug and waved me off well until I got under the train station. Her host did too until a little princess near knocked her over. Typical.

Now the question was... after meeting princesses so much, would I go back to the Hall or do something else? 

To be continued...

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a nice run in with Jonny!

Aww Cindy! What a doll! So awesome meeting her and Aurora together! And then meeting her again a second time!


----------



## xlsm

I couldn't bring myself to "like" many of your last posts because they were saaaad  And i'm just reading about it, not living it!!

You had some great final character moments though, and running into your old friend at Starbucks seemed like a good surprise. Isn't it funny how the most random things happen in the oddest places?? 

I'm excited for your location for your WDW CP!! I will be at wdw a week from tomorrow, I'll be  by myself for most of the trip now,and I'll try to find you and say hello. I'll be back in September, too, so I'm curious to see if you age pre-GE and post-GE dealing with the crowds. Seriously though, I hope guests are on their best behavior after the opening. I try to have faith in humanity (sometimes the faith doesn't last long, but I always try to start out with it, LOL!!)

My wish for your CP is good friends, good times, good memories, and good air conditioning!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a nice run in with Jonny!



It was! Never thought I'd have a moment like that but it was nice and welcome.



missangelalexis said:


> Aww Cindy! What a doll! So awesome meeting her and Aurora together! And then meeting her again a second time!



Cindy just out here making my day every day.



xlsm said:


> I couldn't bring myself to "like" many of your last posts because they were saaaad  And i'm just reading about it, not living it!!



Trust me, writing about it and reading it back is just as hard as living it. No shame in not liking it because yeah *cue tears*



xlsm said:


> You had some great final character moments though, and running into your old friend at Starbucks seemed like a good surprise. Isn't it funny how the most random things happen in the oddest places??



I really did and running into Jonny was a nice surprise. A timely surprise too at that lol



xlsm said:


> I'm excited for your location for your WDW CP!! I will be at wdw a week from tomorrow, I'll be  by myself for most of the trip now,and I'll try to find you and say hello. I'll be back in September, too, so I'm curious to see if you age pre-GE and post-GE dealing with the crowds. Seriously though, I hope guests are on their best behavior after the opening. I try to have faith in humanity (sometimes the faith doesn't last long, but I always try to start out with it, LOL!!)



I've been lurking on your PTR and I saw that. I'm sorry your plans went that far awry but I love visitors. Keep a close eye on my instagram lol

Oh my gosh... I'm praying that DHS deals with GE the same way Disneyland is because today went SO WELL in regards to that. Like 5 minute wait for Smugglers Run almost all day. Highest wait was 25 minutes and the rest of Disneyland was DEAD like... WDW ops, please take notes and spare your front-line cast members. Please spare us.



xlsm said:


> My wish for your CP is good friends, good times, good memories, and good air conditioning!!



Haha, thank you so much!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*A small little announcement but...*

*Third Time's The Charm At The DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!*

*I fly out tomorrow morning so start subscribing now! Get all the tea on what will for sure be an EPIC 8 months.

Now, for a DOUBLE update today...*

*My Final Goodbye To Another Hall BUT Time To Truly Love DCA*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

Obviously I couldn't be shady to Cindy after how sweet she'd always been to me. I made my way from Main Gate to the Hall for the final time. Three was always the charm and I wasn't gonna change that today. Never break tradition, but make it extra special for special occasions.

I also went at a dying time. Everyone seemed to be watching the show so I didn't wait long but the crowd soon filed in after mine. 

And by some magic, I got the mystery princess!





Jasmine wasn't the most excitable princess that day, but she wished me well and such. Also, it goes to show if you visit the Hall three times, ONE TIME you will get a surprise princess. At least one time.

After Jasmine was my fave fish.





Ariel's friend wasn't one I had been around before so it was a pretty introductory occasion. She was still very sweet, but my energy was running low for something like that so it was awkward and quick. Eh.

But the star of this visit was once again: Cindy.





It had been awhile since I saw her, but I was more than comfortable letting her know the sad news. She asked me about all of it and offered me a ton of advice. Cinderella was 100% my guardian angel today. She was many a time for me. It's funny because I rarely liked seeing her in Florida. If I did, I wouldn't post the photos or take the photo then spend my time with Aurora or Elena. California really made me love the Queen of my Home Kingdom. I guess that's why it was so magical with her, just a sign my original home is always with me. 

And that was it. No more princesses that day. I had said goodbye to them all multiple times (Cindy coming in with a top count of FIVE, outdoing the record Ariel held from the Incredibles 2 Day). It was starting to hit a little. I kinda sad lonely walked out of Fantasy Faire knowing this was the last time I'd see it at its most hype. I'd probably come through at night, but WOW I was going to miss that place so much. All of Fantasyland. Disneyland's Fantasyland, I'll tell ya. Not even Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland Expansion could out-do wow. She really is that powerful, OG Fant-Land. 

Know who's also powerful? Disneyland's Main Street. One last day time walk through that. You really could feel Walt's presence there. I mean, he actually was there at one point, practically lived there. Ugh, I could spend so much time on Main Street and it will never not be That Land(TM) at a Disney park. But Disneyland's was the first and it's clear it is loved and really felt as the hometown of Disney. I'd be back later. Always first hello and last goodbye. Always.

DCA needed some love. She was my work home, I had to go spend some time and if you know DCA, you know she QUEEN at night. Before I did, I decided to go run to DTD quick to grab another Strawberry Acai from Starbs. Again, bless mobile ordering. I might've also gotten some dinner but I can't recall. Sometime this day I did but I've forgotten. Ugh, the struggle of doing a TR you never intended but want to do justice yet you can't remember anything chronologically. Anyways, in the time I did that, I ran into Monica again, we talked for a bit again. I invited her to come join me at DCA but she had other plans so I hugged her, another final goodbye except to a close friend. *deep breaths*

DCA Time!

As I mentioned before, I messaged my friend Stephanie to see where she was. She told me she was at Black Panther and gave me some times. They weren't close to any time so I decided to go to my favorite place in DCA.





You know why I was here, but I first had to check to see if FPs were available. And they were! Two rides on my fave attraction was better than just one so DUH I'm snatching up an FP. However, the single rider line still exists so I was gonna fit in a ride without a doubt. 

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*








Only one more to go.

Once I got off, I realized it was now close to when Stephanie told me she'd be out with Black Panther. In what capacity, I did not know. I didn't realize this until well down along Pixar Pier where I saw some of my Custodial co-workers, ones I liked. I talked with a few of them, I believe Robert the trainer was one. He gave me a hug and said, "I was one of the good ones." Further down at the end of the Pier, I saw my other host friend Jenn. She was with Sulley and Mike today, who I didn't have any intention of meeting, but it gave me time to talk with her and tell her where I was going as well as telling her my plans and getting her Facebook. We also snuck in a selfie so she could remember me. So glad I was seeing so many people today. 

I also saw these two cuties when I got over to the Grizzly area.

*Click to watch!*




I might've rode The Little Mermaid then went to the bathroom. I can't remember.

I also probably stopped in Ghirardelli and the Bread Factory along the way. I always did when going that direction. After making many final strides across DCA, I was in the Marvel area. I couldn't find Stephanie but I found a Dora Milaje. She was expecting me so I assumed sent by Stephanie and she asked about my day, my missions (I said I was on my way to go help the Guardians and we talked about how Gamora is a great warrior), etc. At one point, I tried to touch her spear but she scolded me, although obvi I wouldn't I'm just me. Then she asked if I wanted a photo and I said yeah sure. She got a nearby host and she told me to show my claws and pose like T'Challa. She even adjusted my hands so they looked good and it resulted in by far one of the best photos I have.





That quality photobomb by the other Dora though.

After, she told me to go help the guardians but that my mission wasn't finished until I came back. To California, she meant. In short, writing this TR I still haven't finished this mission. I mean, she gave me a death glare so for sure I was gonna have to go back. Oh yeah, for the Dora, for Stephanie, for all my Disneyland fam and for me. I waved SYRS and walked off to Guardians.

When I got there, the line for FP was trailing out but they were being fairly quick and I snuck around some families to scan myself so it all worked out and I was no sooner inside the Collector's Fortress, ready to help with the Guardians for the final time. 

Or so I thought...

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Saving Gamora & Co., Catching Jack-Jack and Hugging Spider-Man... One More Time*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

*Click to watch!*




The Guardians were trapped by the Collector and they needed help. Of course, I wasn't sure if that was me the first time but this time I knew and I went about my duty.

Rocket right on cue, here to infiltrate the Collector's introduction and brief us on our role in helping free his friends. He's never late for that one.

*Click to watch!*




Off to go catch my gantry lift for one last presumedly successful mission saving the guardians with Rocket.








I'm at the end of the row near the wall crying out a final tear for Mission: Breakout.

I believe I either got "Hit Me With Your Best Shot" or "Burning Love" on this ride, both of which were some of my favorites so a great note to end on.

Or did I?

Guardians saved, it was time to go help the Parr family and Edna go get Jack-Jack back. I snuck back across to the Pier through the back way, catching the last rays of golden hour for my last Incredicoaster ride.





About this time, the group chats had lit up and people were making plans to meet up. I was alerted that there was potentially a group we were gonna try to get on Guardians once again. I was all for it and started messaging Julianna about it who seemed to be the ring leader. Lucky for me she said she was hanging in the Pier so I would go visit her once... my final ride was over. 

Anyways, back to the Incredibles mansion...





*Click to watch!*




I basically got to cut the line at what point because I was a FP and a single rider so I flew through. The Incredibles knew I was the best person to help them. 

Enjoy a last few selfie vids on the best ride in DCA (Sorry Guardians).

*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




Yup, I got a video of myself going through the loop. Impressive. However, it wasn't all that exciting because the short ride did end and well...





That was that. It was over. *big sigh* 

I'll be back soon Parr family. Real soon.

I headed further into the Pier to see if I could find Julianna and Garrett. Along the way I saw Mike Wazowski being a silly monster with Mr. Potato Head.

*Click to watch!*




No time to stick around figuring out what the mess was. I needed to go find Garrett and Julianna. Lucky for me it took no time since they were right in the thick of the crowd surrounding the Pixar Philharmonic. I asked about their plans and they said they were gonna try to get some of Garrett's friends to let us on through FP of Guardians, but that they were going to get some food, something I'd already taken of so I said I'd see them later to ride Guardians. I asked where Kaitlyn or Lakeland was and she told me Kaitlyn and Liz were with Kaitlyn's dad waiting for Spider-Man. Lakeland she didn't know, but Kaitlyn & co.'s plans seemed more up my alley so I told them I'd head over there and see them later for Guardians. 

When I got there, I saw Kaitlyn & co. were right around the corner from the front of the line, which required some awkward sneaking but the line wasn't too long. Spidey wasn't there so they were just chilling. The hosts had said they were gonna be waiting about 15/20 minutes. I asked if I could join Kaitlyn & co. and they said for sure. I also ended up getting caught in their conversation about Hermione in relation to feminism. It was very interesting and got a little funny. I mean, Hermione is a feminist icon no doubt but there were some other things we were discussing, particularly in her adaptation from page to screen. It really helped pass the time for when finally Spidey showed up!

We decided we'd use my phone for photos and that Kaitlyn's dad would take the photo card so we could download whatever FP got, but we'd still have other means for photos that Photopass might miss. Poor Kaitlyn's dad though offered to carry all our stuff and was the human pack mule. Eck.

Finally, it came time to say hi to Spidey and before I could even say anything, Kaitlyn and Liz attacked Spidey with a tight hug. Spidey took it well. I just kinda stood there.





Eventually I was beckoned into the Spidey love fest...




















































I don't remember too much about this meet, mostly because Kaitlyn and Liz directed it. I just kinda jumped in from time-to-time when they brought up it be our last time. However, they were focused on getting individual photos and this one photo of the two of them fighting over him. I was kind of the breath of fresh air and Spidey seemed to love the attention. I mean, he offered the hug goodbye at the end. Sweetheart. I want more though. Stop me from crying. Ugh, Marvel heroes... I can't. And with Spidey being my favorite since I was like four... yup, nope, can't. I was so grateful I got to shoot webs with him one more time.

It was just about time now to go find Garrett, Julianna and everyone. Kaitlyn's dad wasn't really interested in going on Guardians, but we convinced him to join us. Right after that, Lakeland found us. One of the group chats had been texting her and she found the few of us by Spidey. Julianna said they all were in Bugs Land so we went there. When we got there, we found ourselves a midst a much larger group that aside from myself, Kaitlyn, Kaitlyn's dad, Liz, Lakeland, Julianna and Garrett, now ALSO included Matt, Lorenz and I think one or two other people who's names I do not know. Garrett had kinda disappeared as he was trying to find a lead who could possibly get us an in at Guardians. After chilling for a minute or so, Garrett showed up and brought all of us over to the FP line. He got a head count, which was a lot but enough to not argue with, and after some persuading, they let us through. Woohoo! 

So yeah, I had one more visit with the Collector and the Guardians.

*Click to watch!*




That was the only video/photo/media I got. I don't remember much about this ride, but it was fun and it was also the first time I really got to ride Guardians with anyone my entire program. The other chance I had, I was having stomach problems so I opted out. It was special in that regard. Being with friends, even if a lot of other people that I was close with weren't there. 

The most memorable part of this final ride was the aftermath. Kaitlyn, Lakeland, Julianna, Garrett, Kaitlyn's dad and I all wanted to go watch Paint the Night. The other group, including Liz, Lorenz and Matt, all were planning on... I can't remember it was either Racers or going to Disneyland to scout a spot for Together Forever early. But it was splitting up and emotions were coming out. Lakeland and I were kinda on the outskirts. I did give Matt a hug, but yeah it was starting to hit. Who knew when the next time you'd see this group of people in a park together? It was sad to say the least even if you weren't in the thick of it. After the moment was over, the squad split off and the group I was with made our way back to Hollywood. We debated whether we'd watch it there or in my favorite spot. It was late so after fighting with my original plans to watch it from my favorite spot I conceded to Hollywood. We'd have better luck there then in the 10 minutes passing to get to the other side of the park where it was starting sooner than I normally plan for. The Guardians put a wrench in my plans. 

The Disney gods smiled upon us and left us a big enough space on the corner at the end of Hollywood near the Hyperion theater so we parked ourselves there, ready for what is the Disneyland CP equivalent of Wishes. If you don't know what that means... you'll find out soon enough.

Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*~~GREETINGS FROM ORLANDO, FL!~~*

*Yes, I have arrived. We have been here a minute but we had to run a few errands and now we're in our hotel room ready for a little nap before maybe some Disney Springs tonight? We shall see. For now, let's relive my last moments at DCA...*

*I Don't Think We'll Be Able To Do This Again*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

We had some time before the parade arrived so we kinda goofed around. 4 out of the 5 of us had our own Paintbrushes so Julianna had us all do the "My name is [name] and you're watching Disney Channel" then make the Mickey ears and she traced it as we did it. It was on her Insta and Snap story so I don't have the vids, but it was pretty funny. However, I personally wanted a boomerang of myself with my paintbrush.

*Click to BOOMERANG!*




It was getting closer to the time the parade was coming. The announcements were announcing it closer and closer. In the midst of that, we saw the Photopass with the Paint signs were out in full swing. We managed to flag one down to get one of all of us with the sign and then holding our paintbrushes. Even though we all were in down moods, it came out cute and we were so hype for it. Still one of my favorites.





And then it was time. Our last Paint the Night.

*Click to watch!*




_"Switch on the sky and the stars glow for you,
Come see the world cause it's all so brand new,
Don't close your eyes, cause your future's ready to shine,
It's just a matter of time before we learn how to fly!
Welcome to the rhythm of the night,
There's something in the air you can't deny..."_













































































_"Put your hands up cause the night is young
Kick your heels up, come and join the fun
As the magic sets us all a-glow
I got to know, my friends...

*When can we do this again?*_

And as the jubilant, poignant lyrics of Owl City's most loved hit echoed away towards the Collector's fortress, it hit me. I probably wouldn't be seeing it again for a very long time if ever. The parade was only set to be there until the end of Pixar Fest, which it extended but left again prior to the Holiday festival season. Talk about a tease. I just lost it because that parade was everything to me. Seeing this parade was all about simple dreams coming true. I was obsessed with it seeing all the vids and photos people would post during the Diamond Celebration (especially how Francis Dominic seemed to never miss a night of it when he was still working at the park at the time and made sure all his snap followers knew it). It was 3 years later now but I got to see it. Over and over. Flood my snap story with it. Cry over it. Make new friends watching it. I could be having the worst day ever and I'd hear just a few notes from the opening and it would be ok. It truly meant the end of another great era for me and it hit... HARD. I was tearing up off and on throughout the parade, but I think when things started to go there was when Cindy saw me and waved. Almost always her or Punz would catch me and wave their tiny little waves at my lonesome self criss-crossed on the pavement. Then it was over and that was it. It felt gone and it hurt. Not only did I feel that but Kaitlyn and Lakeland were pretty broken. Lakeland immediately grabbed my arm at the hand and quietly sobbed into my shoulder while Kaitlyn did the same to her. Kind of a domino effect. Julianna then came over and held all our hands trying to cheer us up by telling us we saw it a lot and we'll always have those memories. And we were all there together to share them. It was true and I think it got us all feeling a bit better. 

We started collecting our emotional selves who were the only ones left in the area as parade clean-up and GSO came through to close out their duties for the night. We thought we were all ok, but then it became apparent we all different plans. It sounded like Garrett and Julianna were doing some more things on their own, see some more friends in DCA. I think Kaitlyn and her dad had some plans too, they might've been leaving I'm not sure. I was planning on starting to head out to Disneyland, which Lakeland said she would tag along. So yeah... more SYRSs, the really un-fun kind. We did have tomorrow for move-out that we'd all probably see each other, but Garrett and Julianna were actually driving home super early so this was it for us seeing them. Familiar faces disappearing back to their homes, not to be seen until... who knows? That last phrase of the Paint the Night soundtrack was ringing in my ears as we all shared long hugs, trying to hold as long as we could before we all split off. Lakeland was my final companion of the night and thank goodness we both are pretty attune to each other after these months so we kinda let ourselves be with our own person. The emotional exhaustion was kicking in. I had to go say goodbye to Disneyland or I'd be really upset but I was dragging.

You can hear it as I said goodbye to one of my favorite places to work at DCA.

*Click to watch!*




In the time it took for us to emotionally and physical collect ourselves and say our farewells, the fireworks were getting well into it over at Disneyland. I thought that might mean I'd be able to take a pic with the storyteller statue with my graduation ears on. However...





*Click to watch!*




The irritation I had. And with my emotions feeling so vacant, I was not quiet about it. They couldn't hear me over the fireworks but I was irritated. Then once they ended, a group jumped in front of me before I could have Lakeland take my pic. Finally, I got my proper goodbye pic to my home park on the West coast.









Incredicoaster marathons. Fast Pass missions with the Guardians. A long-wanted Pixar Pier odyssey. Backstage tours at Soarin'. Loki's musical and other Marvel hero shenanigans. My first alcoholic drink in a Disney park. A suitcase and a dream. It was all here. All happened here and I was closing the chapter on all of that.

In the time it took to get the photo I thought the crowds would thin out but they were still coming. However, it wasn't as bad. It also allowed us to notice that there was a very special boss of ours waiting by the exit. The last time we saw him there, they said we could only take videos of them and they weren't meeting. However as I told Lakeland to go closer we could see MICKEY WAS ACTUALLY MEETING. Although my plan was to say goodbye to him at Disneyland, this just seemed too good to be true so we quickly hopped in line. The host was trying to make it rather quick for everyone so most would just walk up, take a pic then exit through the gates.

I, however, took more time with my fave boss...









I could not have sounded sadder talking to him but he was so excited to see me. I began telling him that I was leaving but he motioned and told me that he knew. At first I thought he meant the graduation ears but he knew me. It's always nice to know your boss remembers you, especially on nights like this. 









He gave me a nice little goodbye kiss as I walked away and switched with Lakeland for the photo. Mickey gave her a nice big hug and then we took the photo. He was being extra sweet with her too, but there was still a line so we waved goodbye as Mickey continued to blow kisses as we walked out the gate, concluding our summer at DCA and being "bossed over" by the newsie Mick (as Lakeland and I both worked at the same park). 

It took forever, but it was see ya real soon to DCA! You were my dream location for the summer and you'll always be special to me for that reason. Farewell for now. Hopefully I'll be doing all that again *real soon.* <3

Continue Here​


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Wow I was getting emotional just reading that. I can't imagine how it actually felt to say goodbye! But so, so many memories you have now, and you're about to get so many during the fall program!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

That was an emotional goodbye, but definitely a great way to cap off your farewell evening in DCA!

I love the Paint the Night Parade so much, but my heart still belongs to the Main Street Electrical Parade as my favorite nighttime parade. I love the pictures though!

Welcome to Orlando where it looks like it will stay really hot for a while!


----------



## cindianne320

Ah- what great updates- but oh so sad! I get choked up after being at Disney for a long weekend- let alone 3 months!

If you're still in HS in Dec- we are planning 2 park days there! Off to join your latest report!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

dolewhipdreams said:


> Wow I was getting emotional just reading that. I can't imagine how it actually felt to say goodbye! But so, so many memories you have now, and you're about to get so many during the fall program!



It was so unbelievably emotional that night. As I've said before, I don't think words truly evoke the actual feeling but I guess that's with anything. But yeah, I'm so happy to be starting tomorrow and along with that, my final update for this trip so stay tuned. It gets even more emotional.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That was an emotional goodbye, but definitely a great way to cap off your farewell evening in DCA!



It was, but it felt right which is always the way to go.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I love the Paint the Night Parade so much, but my heart still belongs to the Main Street Electrical Parade as my favorite nighttime parade. I love the pictures though!



I'm Paint the Night all the way. MSEP is my least favorite, but I saw it's last run at Magic Kingdom so... has a special place in my heart for that. I thought nothing would top Spectro for me but Paint... no one can compete with her. No attraction, no show, no dining, nothing. She is the be all end all for me. Glad you enjoyed the pics! 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Welcome to Orlando where it looks like it will stay really hot for a while!



I totally am not used to this humidity, talk about culture shock but I'll get used to it. I have to and I mean, thrived it in the past so COME AT ME ORLANDO!



cindianne320 said:


> Ah- what great updates- but oh so sad! I get choked up after being at Disney for a long weekend- let alone 3 months!



You don't expect it or you try not to but it really hits ya. It never changes, whether it's only a few days or months, it'll always hit ya.



cindianne320 said:


> If you're still in HS in Dec- we are planning 2 park days there! Off to join your latest report!



I'm here all the way through January so I definitely will be around. Keep your eyes peeled for me hehe


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm Paint the Night all the way. MSEP is my least favorite, but I saw it's last run at Magic Kingdom so... has a special place in my heart for that. I thought nothing would top Spectro for me but Paint... no one can compete with her. No attraction, no show, no dining, nothing. She is the be all end all for me. Glad you enjoyed the pics!


I really wish I had the opportunity to see SpectroMagic more. I only have a memory of seeing it one time, and all the other times I ever tried to see it, it always got rained out. I guess that is the problem when you grow up in CA at Disneyland and barely come to WDW...Maybe that's why MSEP has a special place in my heart since it is near and dear to a lot of DL fans including me...I won't argue that Paint the Night is the superior nighttime parade though because it is...Saying it's better than some shows and attractions...hmm?...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really wish I had the opportunity to see SpectroMagic more. I only have a memory of seeing it one time, and all the other times I ever tried to see it, it always got rained out. I guess that is the problem when you grow up in CA at Disneyland and barely come to WDW...Maybe that's why MSEP has a special place in my heart since it is near and dear to a lot of DL fans including me...I won't argue that Paint the Night is the superior nighttime parade though because it is...Saying it's better than some shows and attractions...hmm?...



I only saw it once too but it's such a vivid and important memory that it was still one of my faves. I definitely know for a fact DLR people were much bigger MSEP fans than WDW people so that makes sense. And I'm not saying Paint is better, I just prefer it to anything else. Like it's my favorite thing across the two Disney parks I've been to. I just love it THAT much.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*I'm checking in it at my old sistah Vista (Way) today so I'm gonna make this brief since this will really close out the real reporting aspect of this TR as I head off onto a new adventure. Thank you for being along for the ride those who have stuck around until the end. There is a little more to come in terms of wrap-ups and additives, but this is the true end of me laying out my prior summer at Disneyland. 

Please enjoy:*

*See Ya Real Soon To My True Home, Disneyland!*
_8/3/18: A Magical End Fit For A Magical Three Months_

We had said 'see ya real soon' to all my favorite characters including the boss man, Paint the Night, Magical Map, DCA, etc. and now it was down to one final SYRS, the last farewell: Disneyland. I had spent the whole day there, left to bid farewell to DCA and now it was back one last time with a friend close by my side. It felt right, but sad. 

Lakeland and I decided since the fireworks were ending that we would just head directly to New Orleans Square and catch Fantasmic. It was one of the ways we kicked off our first night and we both loved it so it seemed the best way to finish out our night at Disneyland, especially with how exhausted we already were. 

When we got to NOS, it was already pretty packed. We spent quite a bit of time scouting a spot and finally wedged ourselves in on one of the little patio areas out in front of the French Market with everyone else who never bothered to get their early nor get a FP. It was fairly roomy at first but once the show started we were getting cozy. We still got a fine view of our beloved Fant though.

*Click to watch!*




*Click to BOOMERANG!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




*Click to watch!*




I was pretty emotionally drained, but this still hit. I definitely teared up during the princess section (especially the Tangled part) as well as the Mark Twain finale. Like Ariana Grande, there weren't any (read: many) tears left to cry. It had been a few days of that and it had drained us out. Normally this would be the time I'd walk around and do a few more rides before close, but I was done. I'd done what I needed to do, it was time to leave. I looked at Lakeland and I could see she also was out of any energy so I said we should look to head out. First, the SYRS...

*Click to watch!*




Before officially leaving, I had to get some final Wishing Well and Castle photos. It's the only way I go. I had to have them no matter how exhausted I was.





Wishing Well ones were first. I only wanted them so it made sense to get them out of the way. You can really see the emotional drainage and longing I felt. Tear stains and all.

























From there, we went back to the Castle to get some photos. Lakeland and I both took part in this, but I only have photos of moi.













Lakeland and I tried to switch out but it got wonky. Taking photos with the castle at night is hard especially when trying to get yourself and the castle in focus. Not to mention all the people walking by. So we tried to get through our own shoots as quick as possible and then switch out. Not sure if we got the perfect shot we wanted or not. We just wanted something that was worthy of commemoration, which we think we got. Then, a little family who had showed up to take their own photos asked if we wanted to have one of both of us. We said sure, but they made us agree to help them with their photos, which I'm always ok with doing.

I mean, we got these adorable shots.













We then switched off, I took photos of them and walked away. We had a little laugh as we're pretty sure they thought Lakeland and I were dating. If they only knew the wrongness of that hahahahaha

Laughs didn't last long. It was time to leave.

*Click to watch!*




Thanks Walt for everything.

On our way out, I got a text from my friend Sage saying she was on Main Street and saw I was in the park. She wanted to say goodbye. She was on break but she'd be out soon and she said to wait by the white character gate. Before I could, Lakeland and I took a quick bathroom break where on the way I ran into my work friend Setareh. We didn't become friends until that shift where the guy before me left my restrooms a mess and we somehow bonded over our astrological signs in the midst of that, but she was someone I genuinely enjoyed being around at work. So it was nice giving her a hug. I also met her boyf of 5 years which was chill. We didn't talk long as we had to go about our night. 

We went to the bathroom then came out and headed over to wait by the gate. Town Square was pretty quiet at this time, really extra beautiful in a way. Park wasn't closing which is when I'm normally there so it was weird seeing it so empty. The characters were going in for a snack or to powder their nose. We waved bye to Minnie from the Great Moments corner while waiting for Sage.

*Click to watch!*




As we were waiting, Pluto came by and...

*Click to watch!*




I got my last Pluto goodnight hug. All was well.

We waited a bit after Pluto left and finally Sage came out and gave me the biggest hug. It was the second time we were saying SYRS and we had become far closer in that time. Ugh. I was so glad I got to spend as much time as I did with her, even getting to meet her boyf and some of her family. Hopefully having this distance between so many of my lovely CP friends wouldn't last too too long. Eventually, we officially had to say farewell. She had to work and I had to get home to start packing as did Lakeland. 

Now, the saddest of farewells.

*Click to watch!*




I never thought in my life nothing would defeat my love of Magic Kingdom, even with all the Disneyland hype I'd gotten from my better travelled friends and coming in January but I understood. I mentioned it earlier I think but it all felt like the most magical hometown ever. Everyone knew each other, everyone cared for each other and everyone above all was having fun or making sure everyone was having fun. I want to live there forever. It really had taken Magic Kingdom's torch and ran with it. Disneyland is the place I want to be a regular at because it really is the place where you can be that casual. I'm so sad I'm so far away, but it will always be in my heart after this summer. For sure.

Lakeland and I headed to the busses and basically ended our day. We, of course, had another long hug before we went back to our rooms. We'd see each other in the morning most likely but we were gonna hold onto every moment possible. I've said it a million times, but who knows when we'd see each other again after we all fly/drive out tomorrow? (spoiler alert: Lakeland may or may not be coming to visit me in Florida soonish.)

By the time we got to our rooms, it was well into the next day with only so much time left to pack ourselves up. I knew I would have to get up early to finish packing and get myself checked out. I also knew I wouldn't be getting much sleep. Throwback to that "no sleeping in Disney" life. How far I had come from that. With my head hitting the pillow and cuddling under my Darth Vader throw for the last time in my Carnegie room, we can officially say the most magical summer of my life had ended.

_*Sweet dreams.*_



Continue Here​


----------



## dolewhipdreams

PlutosRHM55 said:


> We just wanted something that was worthy of commemoration, which we think we got.


You definitely got it! 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Thanks Walt for everything.


❤❤❤ 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I got my last Pluto goodnight hug. All was well.


Oh so sweet!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> spoiler alert: Lakeland may or may not be coming to visit me in Florida soonish.


Now that's a spoiler I can live with. Yay!

Wow you were right, definitely emotional. But what a magical last day, truly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I’m really happy to see that you liked Disneyland as much as you did. I’m sure that’s hard saying that since you grew up with Walt Disney World. Most people I know that have come to Walt Disney World growing up have always said that Walt Disney World is better. I think it really depends what park you go to the most or first. When people ask me which park I like better, I always say that I’m biased to Disneyland but I like both for totally different reasons. Then I also say if you’ve never been to Disneyland, to give it a try. That is because most people I talk to have never been. Disneyland is truly a magical place.

Thank you so much for many wonderful updates from my “home” park! It sounds like you had the perfect evening to say “See ya real soon!”

I’m looking forward to reading about all of your magical memories that you will be making in Florida!


----------



## Tink2Day

I guess you're in Florida now......I so admire you following your dreams.
Sometimes life turns out the way you want, some times life gets in the way of living......regrets? In some ways, yes. That is why I admire those who 
'go for it'.
Anyway, hope you enjoy your life going forward, hope Florida fulfills all of your dreams, even getting back to Cali some day.
Much success and happiness Timmy!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

dolewhipdreams said:


> You definitely got it!



Oh most definitely.



dolewhipdreams said:


> Oh so sweet!



I couldn't not. It had to be done.



dolewhipdreams said:


> Now that's a spoiler I can live with. Yay!



Not confirmed but ya know... something to potentially look forward. 



dolewhipdreams said:


> Wow you were right, definitely emotional. But what a magical last day, truly.



It was, all of that.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’m really happy to see that you liked Disneyland as much as you did. I’m sure that’s hard saying that since you grew up with Walt Disney World. Most people I know that have come to Walt Disney World growing up have always said that Walt Disney World is better. I think it really depends what park you go to the most or first. When people ask me which park I like better, I always say that I’m biased to Disneyland but I like both for totally different reasons. Then I also say if you’ve never been to Disneyland, to give it a try. That is because most people I talk to have never been. Disneyland is truly a magical place.



I was honestly shocked with how fine I was with saying Disneyland was my favorite, because as a guest, I wasn't as wowed as much as I thought I would be but working there and going there regularly. I fell in love and I just totally forgot about WDW and now it's my fave. I guess it depends on the person in the end. I feel like most people who say WDW is their favorite haven't been to Disneyland enough to understand it's real magic or just at all. Higher quantity doesn't always mean better quality I always say.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you so much for many wonderful updates from my “home” park! It sounds like you had the perfect evening to say “See ya real soon!”



You're very welcome. It's been such a pleasure sharing all of this with y'all.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’m looking forward to reading about all of your magical memories that you will be making in Florida!



Will be posting those very very soon.



Tink2Day said:


> I guess you're in Florida now......I so admire you following your dreams.
> Sometimes life turns out the way you want, some times life gets in the way of living......regrets? In some ways, yes. That is why I admire those who
> 'go for it'.
> Anyway, hope you enjoy your life going forward, hope Florida fulfills all of your dreams, even getting back to Cali some day.
> Much success and happiness Timmy!!



I am indeed. And oh my gosh you are too sweet. I'm glad my choices can be seen as admirable because sometimes I question it so thank you for all your support. Hopefully I'll be back in Cali soon. Thank you again.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Looks Like We're Missing Something...*
*Part I*
_Wrap-Up_

As I mentioned this report wasn't ever planned, if it was, it would've been live much like Jess's, but because I didn't have that foresight to know I'd be able to take on a report like this I went with a highlights only format. However... there's so much I left out. So much at the parks and so much even not at the parks so I decided I'd give you a quick overview of some of my favorite moments that I neglected to share in detail. Some will have one photo or video, some will have multiple. Nothing's in chronological order but I've noted all dates. So enjoy this little run-down of some magical moments we skimmed over:

*June 10th, 2018: *
*Celebrating LGBTQ+ Pride with Katie, Lakeland and Skyler in the Gay capital of the West Coast: West Hollywood!

Click to BOOMERANG!*




















*Click to watch!*




~~~

*More Special Memories with Cindy & friends*

July 14th, 2018




July 15th, 2018




July 1st, 2018



(That's Suzy by the way, if you were curious)

~~~

*July 26th, 2018: 
Ariel Spirit Jersey Day & Tour With Disney Fairytale Weddings!*

























































~~~

*More Quality Space Mountain On-Ride Photos*

July 12th, 2018




Date Unknown




June 6th, 2018




~~~

*More Special Memories with Ariel*

June 30th, 2018




July 14th, 2018




July 28th, 2018




June 13th, 2018




~~~

*June 19th, 2018: 
"Well, I'll be... ohohoho IT'S THE BLUE FAIRY!"*









~~~

*June 4th, 2018:
Morning at DCA with Oswald, Nick & Judy*













Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Looks Like We're Missing Something...*
*Part II*
_Wrap-Up_

*May 29th, 2018: 
First Solo Day in the Parks (or Photoshoot with Cruella)*

*Click to watch!*
















~~~

*July 1st, 2018: 
"Ariana Grande saved the gays." Also, Canada Day.*













~~~

*June 7th, 2018: 
Doctor Strange And Other Mystical Arts Moments*













~~~

*June 20th, 2018: 
Jasmine, Kevin and the Girl Genie at the Wishing Well*





~~~

*May 31st, 2018:
Pluto Kisses*





~~~

*June 13th, 2018: 
That Time I Ruined Spidey's Game of Telephone...*





~~~

*Food, Glorious Food*

July 7th, 2018: Spicy Po Boy From The Anaheim Packing House




Date Unknown: Gumbo From Royal Street Veranda in New Orleans Square




May 30th, 2018: Frosty Parfait from Adorable Snowman Frosted Treats in Pixar Pier




June 7th, 2018: Redd's Apple Freeze from Cozy Cone Motel in Cars Land




Date Unknown: Blue Raspberry and Cherry Swirl Slush from Pixar Pier




July 25th, 2018: Unsalted Mickey Pretzel from Tomorrowland




~~~

*Radiator Springs Racers Action Shots*

July 14th, 2018




June 25th, 2018




~~~

*June 25th, 2018: 
Flik's Fun Fair Parade*





*Click to watch!*




~~~

*July 25th, 2018: 
Graduation Ears Embroidered And Other Magic*

















~~~

*June 2nd, 2018: 
Chewie Hugs*





~~~

*June 30th, 2018: 
Cooling Off With Frozone*





~~~

*July 2nd, 2018: 
Aurora at Main Gate*





~~~

*June 16th, 2018: 
Closing Out Pirates*









Continue Here​


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*Looks Like We're Missing Something...*
*Part III*
_Wrap-Up_

*June 17th, 2018: 
Fathers Day at Disneyland*













*Click to watch!*




~~~

*Custodial Cast Member at DCA Things*












Photocredit: @Lesley Wake 




Special signing on a Pixar Wall that's currently somewhere in Pixar Pier. Cool to be a part of Disney history permanently (and yes I did put my Instagram handle on there too hehehe)

~

And that's it. I hope you enjoyed a run-down of what you missed. It is always said that a picture speaks a thousand words so I hope these spoke to you to add to the fact this really was a summer I'll never forget. More wrap-up to come. Lots more.





Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like a great last visit in the Hall!

Sounds like a fun afternoon in DCA too! Love those group hug pics with Spiderman!! 

Ahh sounds like the night was getting bittersweet   But so fitting that you watched PTN. I can't imagine how emotional you all felt!

Aww that's so perfect that you got to meet Mickey when leaving DCA! 

Love all the photos at the end of the night in DL. So appropriate. 

Ugh all the rest of your highlight photos are adorable. Suzy, The Blue Fairy, your selfie with Nick & Judy, and just so many more that I loved seeing!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a great last visit in the Hall!



It was!



missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like a fun afternoon in DCA too! Love those group hug pics with Spiderman!!



Thank you! Spidey is so much fun.



missangelalexis said:


> Ahh sounds like the night was getting bittersweet   But so fitting that you watched PTN. I can't imagine how emotional you all felt!



It was quite emotional, but yeah truly a perfect fitting end.



missangelalexis said:


> Aww that's so perfect that you got to meet Mickey when leaving DCA!



Leaving DCA just felt so right the way it happened.



missangelalexis said:


> Love all the photos at the end of the night in DL. So appropriate.



Thank you! Again, all very fitting.



missangelalexis said:


> Ugh all the rest of your highlight photos are adorable. Suzy, The Blue Fairy, your selfie with Nick & Judy, and just so many more that I loved seeing!



Awww thank you! So many great memories, I had to share a few more.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*August 4th, 2018: Departure Date*
_Wrap-Up_

Time to officially close the report with my actual departure date. The night prior was the night I spent saying goodbye to the Disneyland Resort and my Disneyland fam. Today was saying goodbye to California, West Coast and everyone else moving out of Carnegie. Many had already left such as Julianna and Garrett, but my roommate Lucas was gone as well. He applied for an early departure that we all signed off on so he moved out while the rest of us were spending our last day in the parks. My goodbye was technically the night before at the final Summer Alumni party. Since this program, he's actually gone back again to Florida, starting a third program, this time in a Merch role I believe which he had had previously there and loved. All the best wishes for him.

For who was left in my apartment, Maxx still had a whole year with the company as a Professional Engineering Intern so he was off at work, which left just Jason and I. Jason was staying with the company and was moving in an apartment with his girlfriend who I saw quite a bit. However, it was quiet when I woke up and I just right away got to finishing my packing. I finished a bit earlier than I expected including bringing down things to donate and to toss in the garbage so I decided to go grab some Starbs. I didn't get much sleep so the caffeine was a must.

On my way out, I passed by a cute note from Maxx...





I really had such fabulous roommates this summer. We never had any issues and were not even the slightest bit uncomfortable around each other. It just was funny that we hung out with other people more than each other. Like none of us really became close. I know Lucas adored Maxx, but I, who slept in the same room as Maxx, barely knew him. Our sleep schedules were so opposite that we just never talked and never had to. We both were pretty good about our cleanliness and organization. Still, they really made my living situation nothing to be troubled by, bless them.

Anyways to Starbucks!









I also got a Chorizo sandwich to hold me over until I got to the airport for lunch. I ate those when I got back to the room and moved all my bags out of my room into the living room so I could drag them out as soon as I was checked out. Check-out had already started but my flight wasn't until late afternoon so I was gonna wait to check out until the last possible minute so I just chilled for the time being as the patio out my window got hype and emotional with everyone checking out. Jason and his girlfriend Ciera came through to get stuff. I gave them both hugs goodbye in case I didn't catch them later. They were packing their car to head directly to their apartment with what they had left, while I was gonna walk out and immediately call an Uber to take me to LAX. 

After they left, I had another moment and kinda lost it. It was pretty real today. I didn't have a castle or Fantasmic or whatever to distract me. I was leaving.

Getting myself together, I finally decided it was time to go check out then get my stuff out of my room before the housing team came through for the final inspection, which was only partial for my apartment since Maxx still lived there. I passed in my room key, recycled my work shoes and filled out some final paperwork. Once I finished that, I ran into my co-worker Matt and said goodbye to him. Then I saw Rachel B and Kaitlyn and gave some more goodbye hugs to them. I also ran into Liz too. Everyone was either withdrawn or a complete emotional wreck. It was a total crowd of emotions, everyone wanting to stay or wanting other people to stay if they were staying, but everyone trying to make their time commitments. When I left, I immediately ran into Lakeland who gave me a super long hug and started tearing up. We were not holding it together nearly as well as last night, we really weren't. We talked quickly, but I really had to run now, getting my stuff out and going out to catch an Uber. I wish I didn't, but it was time to go. Lakeland was going on a road trip with her boyfriend but I think she had to Uber to his hotel or was riding with someone in that direction so she was in a hurry too. More tears, more hugs and gone. Just like that.

I went back to my room, did a quick once over and walked out.

Goodbye Carnegie 207, it's been real.





Also to 208, the extension of the happenings in our apartment (aka Katie & co.'s apartment).





I then hastily wheeled myself to the elevator, down to the first floor and out onto that stretch in front of Carnegie. It was out there I ran into McKenzi and Katie. Both of them came in cars so they were driving out and had already done so. They were just waiting to take one last dancing vid in front of Carnegie for a montage they ended up making. They were probably in the best spirits of anyone I saw that day. They both had struggled a lot during this program and I have a feeling another to happen would be difficult for either. I was so glad I met them, we had such good times and they are definitely two friends I could hang out with on a whim. 

I got on my phone and hailed an Uber. As I was walking to the edge of Carnegie, I ran into Jason and Ciera again. Ciera gave me another hug right as my Uber pulled up. And that was my last interaction with my DLRCP friends. I had to load my stuff into the trunk of this car then hopped right in, bound for LAX. I took one last photo before my driver sped off.





The drive was just depressing. I was on and off having moments of tearing up. I really didn't want to leave. I hid them well from the driver I think. His first language wasn't English so he wasn't a huge conversationalist. I didn't speak with him enough to know what language he did speak. I assumed Spanish and as much as I like to practice mine when I can, I was too tired and emotional to do so. 

After that long quiet drive, we arrived at LAX. He dropped me off at my terminal no problem and I went right in to go check my bags. I did my first bag, praying it wasn't overweight to discover it was. I tried to move as much as I could but all my bags were STUFFED so it was difficult. I ended up having to move off to the side to do it. I started to panic at this point.






I called both my mom and my dad asking for money since I knew I didn't have enough to pay. I was such a mess. I had such an emotional morning and after talking on the phone and frantically going back-and-forth between my two bags wondering what to do, one of the ladies at bag check said to try again. The bag was still overweight but she let it slide. Bless her. I think she'd rather I get home than have me panicking all day then spend a ton of money because my bag is just an extra two pounds too heavy. So glad those individuals exist.

I then was off to security which I have priority on so I didn't have to wait in the long line and went through fairly quick. LAX's security is also pretty well spread out so it's never too long a wait and they really keep you moving. I'm also pretty much a pro at it at this point. It was a breeze and I was on my way to my terminal with much waiting to go.

My waiting mostly consisted of me with my phone charging at one of the ports by my gate, texting all my friends seeing where people were in their travels, texting my family, my friends back home, Instagramming, tweeting, etc. Whatever I could to keep me occupied. I also grabbed some gum for the plane from the gift shop as well as some food for that moment and for later if I got hungrier than normal on the plane ride.





They once again asked for this plane ride for people to put their carry-ons under the plane since overhead space was limited. I considered it, but once again opted not to. Pretty soon, we were boarding and flying home. The flight as I recall was uneventful. I loved the view I got, that was one thing I remembered.





I slept most of it and then tried to watch Moulin Rouge as we landed back at Logan. The depression was really kicking in, I was officially back on the opposite coast with no knowing when I'd be on a return flight. I didn't like any of it, not at all. 

I was getting texts from my family saying they were all there, excited to see me. I was personally more excited to see a bed and my puppy. They met me at the bag check and waited with me to help grab my bags. We ended up waiting awhile and I ended up being the only one to notice my bags. They were no help. My dad was in carrying them, but they were mostly just pestering me when I clearly wanted to be left alone. I know it's a family thing but I needed time to process and just didn't need them over-my-shoulder, a concept that my family can never seem to process and sees it as "you don't like us and just won't say it." 

I'm not gonna get into how badly my post-DLRCP depression hit me and just end it here. It was an amazing summer that I miss dearly. It took awhile to really get past missing it and some other personal stuff that had followed me after I left, which goes to show how truly impactful it was. I'll save my discussion of that for the next update. For now, like returning-home Timmy was feeling, time to sleep.

Continue Here​


----------



## missangelalexis

Sounds like an emotional day and journey home! I'm sure you were in total shutdown mode once  you landed and it was hard for your family to get that.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> Sounds like an emotional day and journey home! I'm sure you were in total shutdown mode once  you landed and it was hard for your family to get that.



It definitely was and yeah shutdown mode was what I totally was in by the end. I couldn't function and just needed my rest. Definitely something my family is not accustomed to or just associates with being unnecessarily grumpy, which I wasn't.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

*"We'll be a part of your life for the rest of your life."*
_Wrap-Up_

I never got into my last day of working at DCA. To make a long story short, it was rough.









And I'm gonna tell the story anyway lol I managed to trade for a short mid-day four hour area shift at Buena Vista Street. BVS can be quite the time whether in restrooms or area, but I was happy to be back in area and I assumed with a shorter shift at the time it was, I'd get lucky and be put on the Soarin' trash. WRONG. I ended up being put in the most high traffic area on BVS, covering the entrance down to Carthay and Starbucks. It was miserable. Even my bump out was awful as the guy was being a total snob about some aspects of my job that I did not know. I was ready to be over with it. My heart was not in it to the point I didn't even really talk to people to get my emotions and frustration out and tell them it was my last day. Not until I had to start getting ready to bump out did I tell my lead. Anyways, this was not why I brought this up.

After the shift ended, I went back to costuming and had a bad breakdown midway there. I was just an emotional wreck. When I talked to my lead about my leaving, she told me that she saw me as Guest Relations which is something I definitely wanted to do potentially. That was the last conversation I had with someone before I clocked out and walked to Costuming. It just hit harder than normal with all the roughness of the day and let itself loose. That morose attitude was there well until I went into Disneyland.

On my way in, I was caught by my favorite main gate CM, Adam, who yelled as I walked in, "And this one is going back to NH." I responded, "I just got off my last shift." And he said the words, the most final and sealing of words to me, "We'll be a part of your life for the rest of your life." I teared up when he said that because it was true. My Disneyland fam would always be there whether we were at Disneyland or not and I'd always have Disneyland as a part of me. I put so much into being there, something had to stick. 

Those words ended up turning my night around and I actually didn't leave the parks as I expected I might after the shift I had. I ended up having a really nice conversation with a CM at Market House when I grabbed another drink before continuing my evening, all about being a Cast Member. The stars were really aligned well to make sure I didn't leave on such a sour note with such high notes throughout a great program.

I guess that also goes to show what these programs are and what they teach you about life. I've done two programs now and both had their ups and downs, both of equal gravitas. I'm sure most of you didn't notice this, but there was a major presence on my program I completely cut out of the writing of this program. I'm not gonna go into details, but they were the primary reason I was so emotionally volatile and came home so depressed. They are not a good person and did not deserve to be written in as honest as I am, but I will let you know that corners were cut to avoid mentioning this despicable person. But again, even with them such a prominent presence they couldn't stop the magic. You can't let them.

I've always been one to be unfailingly optimistic and that has been something I've retained during these programs. I'm so grateful for it all. For the highest of highs and lowest of lows, they've made me stronger and more of what life throws at you. I've grown up so much over the course of these programs, a long way away from who I was before and even more so back when I still lived at home full time or just starting college in general. I feel more mature, more capable and knowing of what I want to do moving forward... somewhat.

Speaking of the future, what is next for me? At the time I'm writing this I'm in the process of revamping my resumé and preparing to apply for another CP as well as some Professional Internships (spoiler alert: got the CP not any of the PIs, though I was close on one). The Professional Internships are what I hope I get to do, but I'm fine with another CP. Whether it will be in California or Florida is up in the air, the CP will most likely be in Florida just to fit in with the financial situation I'm gonna be in (and so it was written and so it shall be). But going back to Disney is a definite, even if it takes a few application seasons I will be going. In the mean time, I'm applying for a small job that will keep me afloat enough to start paying off loans and keeping me busy (update: didn’t happen). I'm also helping with choreography for my high school's production of Mamma Mia! which has been fun (for the most part it was…). If I can't have Disney, I'll always have theater, a place that truly follows you everywhere. 

Like Walt said, I'm just gonna keep moving forward. Looking to the future, but always being grateful for where I've been. Thank you all for following along in this massive endeavor and for all your kind words, general responses and support! It means a lot. I hope I made having to stick around for such a crazy long TR worth it. Not sure when I'll be back for another one. I've enjoyed this so much that I'm definitely considering doing a live TR following another CP if it happens (and I am, link in my signature), but we'll just have to wait and see on that one. 

For now, I'll conclude this TR with a dedication to growth and growing from experiences. It's the most positivity one can add to their life.

I'll also add a little 10 (actually 9) year challenge of my journey with Disney. Talk about growth.

APRIL 2010 




FEBRUARY 2011




JUNE 2014




JANUARY 2017




JANUARY 2018




JULY 2018




As always, 
*have a magical day!

*

The End.​


----------



## missangelalexis

I always appreciate how honest you are about your experiences! I so much enjoyed reading about your DCP! 

Look how much you've changed and grown over the years. I know this next DCP will be another wonderful experience for you!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missangelalexis said:


> I always appreciate how honest you are about your experiences! I so much enjoyed reading about your DCP!
> 
> Look how much you've changed and grown over the years. I know this next DCP will be another wonderful experience for you!!



I'm so glad you enjoyed it. Thank you for stick around until the end! Always loved hearing your reactions.

It's crazy to think it's been nearly a whole decade of Disney. Can't wait for what the next decade brings and especially this DCP. So excited to share all of it.


----------



## MeghanEmily

I'm so glad I got back and caught up again because now I'll know to look for you on Sunset Boulevard this summer! I hope you're already having a wonderful time in Florida. <3


----------



## PlutosRHM55

MeghanEmily said:


> I'm so glad I got back and caught up again because now I'll know to look for you on Sunset Boulevard this summer! I hope you're already having a wonderful time in Florida. <3



Yay for being back and catching up! And yes, definitely keep a look out and don't be afraid to say hi. I'm having a fab time


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Thank you for a wonderful Trip Report about your experiences at Disneyland. It is truly a wonderful place. It sounds like it was a very magical time for you filled with many park experiences with friends and some of your favorite Disney friends as well!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you for a wonderful Trip Report about your experiences at Disneyland. It is truly a wonderful place. It sounds like it was a very magical time for you filled with many park experiences with friends and some of your favorite Disney friends as well!



It was my pleasure. I only hope that I'll be getting to go back real soon. Until then, well... you know where I'll be lol


----------



## KathyM2

Just came by to see what's going on and try to catch up with you! Always enjoyed reading your TR's and hoping for more!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

KathyM2 said:


> Just came by to see what's going on and try to catch up with you! Always enjoyed reading your TR's and hoping for more!



Thank you! Glad to have you around! Hope you enjoy catching up


----------



## missjackiemcg

I finally finished reading the last several updates--I was way behind!!

Thanks so much for sharing all of these wonderful experiences, even the rough ones.  Your report was so raw and honest, and I love that you shared the highs and lows so openly.  What an incredible experience filled with so much magic and so many memories.  Looking forward to reading along on your new adventure!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

missjackiemcg said:


> I finally finished reading the last several updates--I was way behind!!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of these wonderful experiences, even the rough ones.  Your report was so raw and honest, and I love that you shared the highs and lows so openly.  What an incredible experience filled with so much magic and so many memories.  Looking forward to reading along on your new adventure!!!



That's totally fine. I definitely sped through the last of it so I didn't have much to post once I got to FL.

I'm so glad you enjoyed it, it was my pleasure to share. Always love hearing your thoughts. I'm happy to know you also enjoyed the more honest documentation. I think not giving the full picture is a disservice to documenting a good portion of my life on here, even if it may not be all too magical as a short week+ trip could be. Overall though, it truly was a super magical experience and I think about it often. I'll see you over on my new DCP report lol


----------



## thumper*

YIKES Timmy boy did I get behind in your TR. 




PlutosRHM55 said:


>



This is the cutest


PlutosRHM55 said:


>


And this is pretty adorbs too.



Thanks for taking the time to share your experiances.  
Such sad goodbyes but the memories with your  CA Dis Fam will live on. I'm sure that with a little time you'll make it back out to CA. Because one should follow their heart. So glad about this summers CP, how exciting.  I've book marked your new TR and can't wait to see what ya got going on this summer. Tootaloo and SYRS.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

thumper* said:


> YIKES Timmy boy did I get behind in your TR.



It's all good. I'm glad you found time to catch up.



thumper* said:


> This is the cutest
> 
> And this is pretty adorbs too.



Aww thank you! I love those photos with my Ploot. 



thumper* said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share your experiances.
> Such sad goodbyes but the memories with your  CA Dis Fam will live on. I'm sure that with a little time you'll make it back out to CA. Because one should follow their heart. So glad about this summers CP, how exciting.  I've book marked your new TR and can't wait to see what ya got going on this summer. Tootaloo and SYRS.



Thank you for all your kind words! Hopefully I'll make my way back soon but I'm really enjoying this return to FL so far so I'm fine with taking my time. Looking forward to seeing your thoughts over on the new report! Lots of magic coming that way very VERY soon.


----------



## Jaina

I finally made it back and got caught up! I’m so glad for you that you had some really good moments in your last days there, and glad you get to go to WDW! I hope it is so great for you!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Jaina said:


> I finally made it back and got caught up! I’m so glad for you that you had some really good moments in your last days there, and glad you get to go to WDW! I hope it is so great for you!



I'm glad you were able to catch up. It really was a wonderful summer and thank you, it's been a blast being back here. Makes missing Disneyland a little bit easier. Hopefully I'll be back real soon. Thank you for following along!


----------

